# LTTTC # 1 w/o Assisted teammates needed!!!!



## Titi

Hi ladies-Welcome!

This thread was created as a support thread for anyone TTC for over a year that is not planning to go an assisted route (either for financial, availability, religious, personal beliefs, etc.). We in no way oppose assisted in our thread-it is just not an option for us at this time for one reason or another.

The reasoning was that it gets extra lonely for us women who don't have IVF/IUI/ISSI as an option because we truly start to lose hope that we may never experience the miracle of our own little bean.
This has made it hard for us to feel like we "fit in" as we don't have the optimism of the TTCers but also still feel a little out of place in LTTTC as we can relate to the struggle of getting pregnant but find that the next step for most those women is assisted.

If this sounds like you, please stop in and introduce yourself. Because of the sensitive nature of this thread, we please ask a few kind things as follows:

1. BFP announcements are limited members of this thread only and limited to this page. 
This is so that anyone experiencing a particularly hard day can feel safe in coming on here without being blasted with a BFP announcement if they do not wish to see one.

2. We wish every single member a healthy happy BFP but kindly ask that all pregnancy related discussions/posts be kept to the member's journal or in the pregnancy section. It can be very hard for LTTTCers to have to scroll through pages of pregnancy related symptoms, chats, etc. to get to the current topic posts. 

3. Please let the moderator know if anything is hurtful or offensive so that it may be remedied.
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
*LTTTCers:*

*Titi* (Moderator): 
TTC #1 since Jan 2009
05/2008: Pre-TTC Blood Tests=Normal
10/2009: TV Ultrasound=Normal
12/2009: CD 21 Blood Tests=Normal
11/2009: SA: MF (Motility)
DH and I are 34 & 36 and have been TTC#1. Because of our religious beliefs we are still trying naturally and do not have any plans for assisted reproduction. Currently taking or have tried Prenatals, Maca, pink grapefruit juice, Preseed/Pre, Preconceive +, zestica, soy isoflavones, wild yam, SMEP, ovacue fertility monitor, opks, baking soda finger, charting CM & temps at OV, softcups. DH taking Fertilaid for men and Himalaya Spemen (DH also quit smoking 01/10).
:angel: *Whitbit22:* :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
TTC #1 2.6+ Years
I am 22 and DH is 30. We're trying Softcups this cycle, and I have been taking prenatal vitamins for about 4 months now. We both eat healthy and exercise regularly. All of our tests have come back normal so far. I plan on taking EPO next cycle to remedy my lack of EWCM.
*Jaimie2Eyes:*
TTC #1, Cycle 12
Age 34
SA 4/2010 low motility
Retrying SA 6/2010
Fertility cocktail:
DH - Fertile Aid for Men (just got it and my baby dust today!), Flaxseed Oil, Shaklee Multi Vitamin
Me - EPO, Grapfruits, Shaklee Multi plus Iron (contains folic acid)
*Lyns:*
:bfp: *RebaRezzelba:* :bfp:
32 yrs old (DH 35yrs old)
TTC #1 since Jan 2008 
DH tested - sperm above normal range
Me - bloods all fine
Treatment - acupuncture (kidney Yang deficiency & cold Uterus), Clomid
Diagnosis - unexplained
*Yomo*:
Lyndsey age 27 Oh 28 cycle 50.
*Carebear*
TTC for almost 3 years. I've had 6 cycles of clomid with HCG jabs from which I've had two chemical pregnancies. Almost ready to give up. Thinking of fostering.
*Isi Buttercup*
*elsie2010*
*NGRidley*
TTC#1 since July 2009
05/2010: diagnosed with PCOS
Battling PCOS by losing weight, following the Low GI diet.
Currently taking pre-natals and Researching other vitamins beneficial to those with PCOS
Waiting for DH to get SA
*Lilaala*
All my bloods are normal, my BMI is ideal, my Thyroid is fine, no PCOS, hubby SA is normal, BBT and OPK have confirmed ovulation which was backed up by a blood test one cycle. Pelvic ultrasound normal, HSG normal.
*MrS. MaBrEy*


----------



## Whitbit22

So glad you started this! Lately Ive been getting more bothered by ladies posting that they are depressed and crap. They say things like, I know Its only been 4 cycles but I feel like itll never happen! It disgusts me and I hate to say it but I dont even read the Im depressed threads anymore. Im not! And we have been ttc going on three years! I have my days, and things do bother me. But Im not an attention craver.. And I dont want people to feel sorry for me!

Basically, we will never be able to afford assisted conception. So I know what you're going through. All we can do is just keep the faith!! Anyway, I hope you'll accept me on your new team. Its getting old for me seeing the same junk on ttc that I cant really relate to

:dust:


----------



## Titi

So, the problem is I dont feel much like I fit in anywhere here. Most the LTTTC threads are focusing lots on assisted or the plans to. And although I share in their grief and discouragment at not conceiving naturally yet, I feel additionally hopeless because I am under additional pressure to conceive naturally at my age and w/o A.R.T as an option.

But I just cant bare regular ttc threads anymore. I have made some great friends in there but it is heartbreaking to have to read through 15 posts discussing pregnancy symptoms in a ttc thread to get back on topic, or read complaints about women with 3 children who are besides themselves with dispair because they just got a bfn on their 2nd cycle. Or advice from someone who got their 1st bfp on their 2nd or 3rd cycle saying that what really did the trick was they "finally learned to relax!" (I could go on and on).

I don't want to be the kind of person who is easily upset by these things-but that is why I need a team of women in a similar boat-because only you can understand why I feel this way. 

Please join!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love and dust to all!!!!!!!! Our new team! : )

Yes-it's not just our religion-the cost is also crazy too!!!! And only about a 40% success rate I think each $$$. I think over in England they have different health care and its not out of pocket like it is here.

I'm so sorry to hear how long you are trying, as at 17 cycles I must sound like the four monthers to you! My age though, sucks. We wanted a big family-

I don't want to say that I'm not sympathetic to the girls in the TTC threads. I remember even at 3 or 4 cycles when I thought for sure I must be pg how sad it was to test negative. I'm just a little irked by the insensitivity of continuously posting your pregnancy symptoms and/or relationship problems stemming from it on a ttc thread. What we wouldn't give for pg symptoms or a little trouble stemming from it? 
or posting that "so & so is up next" because gosh they sure deserve it after one whole month of trying! ha! I have been on here a while and have plenty of lovely pregnant buddies now that are respectful enough to move these topics to other threads. They haven't "lost" all their friends-we totally keep up with them in their journals when we want!
:hugs:
phew, sorry for the rants-would like this to be a positive thread-but it does help to get it out there I guess-the joys of LTTTC!!!!
Thanks for joining!!! : )


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh hun :hugs: I agree with every word and couldn't have put it better! And nonsense about you seeming like a four-monther! 17 cycles is soo long! Even though it's in normal range, and technically I kinda still am in normal range. It's crappy! I just get sick of seeing the same nonsense, ya know? ugh


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woot! I totally hear ya Titi ~ I'm not on the SMEP thread but I know a gal who is and she left for the same exact reason. That also happened to her on a softcups thread. No need to apologize for the rant imho - I feel the same way and it will give gals looking into this team an idea about what works for you in terms of support - and what doesn't!

Just this morning I was thinking about starting a team for working with male fertility issues : ) but this will do quite nicely!

Whitbit - I'm sure I must seem like a young whipper snapper to ttc too - I admire your positive attitude and strength. I hope that if a long wait is what life has in store for me I'll be able to stay as strong and positive as you are.


----------



## Titi

yay girls! am happy! Jaime I love your baby dust siggy!

Now we need a better name for our team!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Um, long and strong? :rofl: That is a horrible double entendre but very entertaining! How about good things come to those who lttc?


----------



## Whitbit22

Jaimie- That is really sweet to say! I have my days but all in all I have been plowing through this thing. I try to always get my way. LOL

I like the Long and Strong. It's hilarious and true!! We LTTTC'ers HAVE to have a sense of humor or it'd all be over for us! :haha:


----------



## Titi

ha ha long and strong! Pretty good! 

Well I have super long days ahead of me the rest of the week but will try to pop in a little. Next week should be back to normal.

We'll help each other get through this!!!!!


----------



## Titi

bump


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Here is a link to a thread a friend of mine started - for any long and strongers interested in vitamins that may improve male fertility: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ormation-increasing-sperm-count-mobility.html


----------



## Whitbit22

Well Im not going anywhere anytime soon! Thanks for the link I will check it out. Not sure if Dh would take anything besides his multi tho! Lol

havent got a pos opk yet. Yesterday's looked almost darker so Im gonna POAS again later :D


----------



## Titi

I've had a hell of a time getting DH to take stuff........but finally he does, although I practically have to give it to him every dose. We used to be only "allowed" to try one new thing EACH cycle, for some reason. He'd say, "well, if the EPO and Maca for you don't work this cycle, I'll start next cycle" so on and so forth.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Whitbit - I hear what you are saying about getting our DH's to try new stuff. It can be tricky! They are understandably sensitive about this issue.

Its funny Titi - because that was a game I used to play on myself "try one new trick every cycle". But now I'm just trying everything and anything short of medical assistance!

Although I understand it takes 3 months for the semen stock to completely regenerate - so that means 3 months of some expensive vitamins!

It is nice how we are all expecting to ov in the next week or so!


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm having a hard time getting Dh to shell out any cash for it. :nope:
LOL
Anyway, yay for O'ing I cant wait lol. Luckily I got tons of sticks now. Made a joke in one of the ladies' journals that I have 10 hpts with them, one for every dpo. :haha:


----------



## Titi

yeah my dh doesn't like to spend money on TTC either. He used to get annoyed when I would test. He thought it was a waste of money since I was never late. I don't test anymore now anyways.
Jaime-I think you two are close to ov. I'm actually 9 dpo. No symptoms, as usual-but I don't ss anymore either (as much as can be avoided anyways). 

Looks like we are all almost married about the same time too!

Yes-the sperm "rejuvinating" thing is another reason dh wanted to not go back to docs any time soon. He figures it would take some time for pills to do their trick. Plus he quit smoking also the same time he started supplements. We are about 3 months now of no smoking & supplements, but he hasn't taken them quite like he should. For example I just found out that he has only been taking 2 of the 3 fertilaid doses because they say to take 1 with every meal and he only eats lunch and dinner :dohh: and also he just told me two days ago that he was taking his last spemen and they take about 3 weeks to get in from India. :grr:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thats really neat I never noticed we'd all been married so close to the same time. 

That sucks he isnt taking them properly-sounds like your typical man though lol! Dh hasnt smoked for over a year, I on the other hand havent smoked since February 5th. Its been the hardest thing I ever had to do! And I really hope it was a big part of the reason it wasnt happening. I had to decide which I wanted more, a family or a liesure habit that will end up killing me!! Fxd we are doing all the right things ladies!


----------



## Titi

I quit smoking in 2002 so I know how hard it is! It does get much better tho-I don't even think of it ever anymore. I have given up so much that I've actually started reintroducing some things back in as it hasn't helped. I stopped drinking all caffiene for a few months and also stopped drinking alcohol in the 2ww but figured both small habits probably not effecting anything or sad for me to give up if I can't even get pg anyway!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea I know what you mean. I miss alcohol and would like to have it once a month.. But Dh treats me like I'm evil if I mention it! He is all about depriving yuorself he is an all or nothing kind of guy. We are eating healthy but if I decided I wanted a blizzard from DQ he'd rag on me. LOL 
I'm hoping it pays off, or I don't know if I can take it any more!


----------



## Titi

well I might be in the same boat as you in a few more cycles-I switch it up alot. Like it was said-I try a ton of stuff but have just about tried it all now and when it doesn't work I get discouraged and "fall off".


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woops - I just saw the 9 on your ticker Titi and assumed you were CD 9 like me ; P It is nice to have some variation in our cycles anyways because we can cheer you on at the end of your 2ww while we are just entering ours.

I got married in September 2005 - can't believe it will be 5 years this fall! We've known each other since High School though so it already feels like a lifetime - haha!

Do either of you chart your cycles? Or have you tried it in the past? Chart stalking is fun and not the least bit obsessive compulsive :haha:

Way to go on giving up the smoking! I used to in college but I would get so sick in the winter that it wasn't too hard to give it up. The casual drinking has been hard to get more strict about - I'm trying to cut down but don't have the will power to eliminate it. Same with caffeine - just trying to drink more water to make sure I'm hydrated enough to produce good cm.

Titi - really sorry your DH isn't the most regimented about the vitamins. How long has he been taking them for now? I'll bet that once he has been doing it for a few months he won't skip any doses. We have the same problem but we are slowly getting better about it.


----------



## Titi

Jaime-every single time I see that little Bolt peeking out from your avatar it always makes me smile!!!

I've been with DH going on ten years in December so I know what you mean that it does seem like forever already. 

Looks like we have the coffee & alcohol in common-like you said-not much but hard to be better about it.

DH does get annoying about the vitamins but he has actually made HUGE life changes in a very short time. Up until this winter he smoked a pack of cigs a day, didn't take any vitamins at all, and ONLY ate hamburgers & french fries every day for lunch, chips or deep fried cheese sticks for snacks and a pizza for dinner. No breakfast, no veggies, no fruit. 

He has heart disease in his family and I've been on him for a decade. Finally he agreed (little by little) to cut certain things out if we didn't get pg after a year. He started eating better in Nov., quit smoking in early January, and started the supplements at the end of Jan or beginning of Feb. so-I'm actually pretty beside myself.

I'm also part of the chart stalker thread. I really like that one. The girls there are really informed and supportive and once they get a bfp they come back only now and then to give us support or see how we are getting along and/or answer some ttc questions. I started charting in November (temps, cm, cp-you name it) but took a break in March to see if relaxing would help (nope). Now I only chart around OV-just to help confirm it. I don't temp in my luteal phase as I had both an "implantation dip" and a "tri-phasic" chart once that got my hopes up so much and then nothing. How about you?


----------



## Whitbit22

I figure realistically I would have to give it 2+ years of being a nonsmoker too.. But then that's not too awful realistic either. I'd like to think my fertility will improve but who am I to say? GRR so frustrating isnt it? Off to class.. UGH


----------



## Whitbit22

:dohh: read the wrong page.. sorry ladies! I am a little out of it today.

I chart on my iphone.. no temping though, and FF ticks me off guess I dont have the patience. Ill be back later! Maybe then I wont be so weird feeeling. lol


----------



## Lyns

Evening ladies.....I saw a little mention of this buddies group over in LTTTC and thought I'd take a look. Nice to meet you!

I'm Lyndsay, 40 yrs old....1 3 yo DD already (she was born with cancer so had a real battle for her life shortly after birth - which she thankfully won). Been TTC no2 now for over 2 years. Fell pregnant twice within relatively quick succession, only to lose both in MMC's, and havent seen a BFP for over a year now. I now have rising FSH so fertility is on its way down. Did 6 months of Clomid with nothing and to top it all off perfectly....I was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks back so have just had surgery (and am hoping for the all clear tomorrow).

We have had investigations for recurrent mc, only to find nothing (one doctor believes I am slightly polycystic, another doesn't :shrug:. One says hubby's SA was bad, another says it wasnt? Go figure?) and have just got to the stage where we have been offered IUI/IVF (at our own cost of course) and we are about to turn it down.

I just believe if this is meant to be, it will be. I desperately want another child, but I don't think IVF is the answer for us. in fact at my age, the odds aren't that much better than naturally, so its a heck of a lot of money and emotions to pour into something that is actually not that likely to work!

I was starting to feel very alone on these boards....everyone is either new and so optimistic, or been here for ages and going for assisted concpetion.

I guess I'll find out tomorrow if I'm really TTC again (although for us it will be a few months of trying artificial insemination as my cancer was gynaecological and I have had to have a partial vulvectomy.)

Be nice to be part of a group of like-minded souls again x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Lyns! I had thyroid cancer in 2007 and have been free, clear and grateful ever since my surgery. Really hope you have the same experience. So sorry to hear about your daughter's struggles too, and the mmc's. You've had a tough row to hoe! We are all ttc our first...

Titi and whitbit - I think it is great that you and your hubbies were able to quit. It is really no small thing but I'm positive it must make us more healthy and fertile in the long run.

Titi - when I asked my DH to get an SA he found a doc and asked for all the tests a guy his age should get. His cholesterol was a little high so he has been eating healthier too. I think regardless of wanting to improve fertility or not these are all changes we'll be happy about in the long run. But yes, your hubby has definitely made some major changes!


----------



## Titi

HI Lyns! It's nice to meet you too! I hope we can be a nice thread for you here, would love to have you. I found lots of wonderful other threads (& ladies!) on this forum but like you said, nothing really for what we are facing.

Wow you really have had a time of it. Lots of prayers & love to you hun. I will be thinking of you and hope you get your all clear. So happy all is well with DD. :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hey Lyns! You sound like you have been through a lot! You are so strong to keep on truckin like you are! Fxd you get the go ahead, and Hope you find this thread what you expected it to be.

I like having you all to talk to! Assistance will never be an option for us. I really hope we get blessed with our beans soon. Tons of :dust:

I agree Titi, that we are a little out of place. It's one thing to have hope and know that one day it will happen, and completely another to hope that it will happen and not know if it will!


----------



## Titi

yea Whit-If someone could promise me I will have at least one bean of my own someday-I could be much more patient and content. It is the not knowing that is so hard. I want so badly to start clearing a room and making a nursery and DH won't let me think about it til we get a bfp.


----------



## yomo

Found you!!! lol


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Titi - i found the thread and would love to join in. :flower:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Yomo and Reba! I've seen you find ladies on other threads, glad you found this team!


----------



## Titi

yomo said:


> Found you!!! lol

yay Yomo! Glad to have you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi Titi - i found the thread and would love to join in. :flower:

Yay!

ladies-on the freaking awesome chance that somebody here gets a BFP how do we want to handle announcements? etc. 

We have the fact that it is a real miracle for an LTTTC BFP yet combined with that could be harder for some girls to see bfps in the security of this special thread?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is a good question Titi - I'm open to anything you ladies suggest. It is a sensitive issue. I personally don't mind if any of you announce on this thread. As long as I've built a relationship with someone I am happy for them - especially anyone that has been trying for a long time. And I really want to know a bfp is possible for gals that have been trying for a long time, so announcements like that give me hope. I just don't care for the ones that lurk on threads, don't post anything until they announce a bfp and then leave. Especially if they've only been trying for a few months because that just makes me jealous ; P Yes, I admit I'm just being petty but it is nice to be shielded from that sort of thing in here.


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> That is a good question Titi - I'm open to anything you ladies suggest. It is a sensitive issue. I personally don't mind if any of you announce on this thread. As long as I've built a relationship with someone I am happy for them - especially anyone that has been trying for a long time. And I really want to know a bfp is possible for gals that have been trying for a long time, so announcements like that give me hope. I just don't care for the ones that lurk on threads, don't post anything until they announce a bfp and then leave. Especially if they've only been trying for a few months because that just makes me jealous ; P Yes, I admit I'm just being petty but it is nice to be shielded from that sort of thing in here.

Jaime-we have too much in common. I feel EXACTLY the same way you do!

What about the rest of you girls? You have all been trying longer than us-you may have different feelings. So far I think I could keep track of everyone on the first page-and for sure we can put a BFP next to their name if they get one-but definitely no witches or bfns next to the name until then. That would be a start..........it can be skipped over easily if someone should be sensitive........just let me know how you all feel. I just want to be sensitive to everyone's needs. I've seen forums where they disable tickers alltogether.
:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Firstoff, Hello Yomo and Reba!

I 100% agree on your opinions with announcing. I wouldn't dare post a :bfp: anywhere but my journal or the announcements section. That said, it would be hard for me to post it here and not feel bad! However I think page one would do perfectly.. I'm not one to make a huge fuss, but I also can't stand to see the :witch: next to my name!


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Firstoff, Hello Yomo and Reba!
> 
> I 100% agree on your opinions with announcing. I wouldn't dare post a :bfp: anywhere but my journal or the announcements section. That said, it would be hard for me to post it here and not feel bad! However I think page one would do perfectly.. I'm not one to make a huge fuss, but I also can't stand to see the :witch: next to my name!

I know right? I would feel bad announcing too-but that is definitely crazy b/c I agree with Jaime I would want to know straight off if any of you got BFPS! I would be so SERIOUSLY happy for any LTTTCer that gets pregnant-I love, love, love LTTTC BFPS! I just don't like random BFP announcments-like Jaime said-someone that isn't even a member just dropping in to drop a b bomb-but we would kick anyone's arse if they did that here ha ha! Also I think it is insensitive to come around ttc and talk about pg symptoms. 
I think more important than dealing with bfp announcment is the rule that should anyone be lucky enough to get pg-just to use your journal or the PG threads to talk about anything related to your pg. I would love to stalk any of your pregnancy journals-but we are giving the women the opportunity to choose that for themselves.

What are other thoughts on this? Let me know if I'm overthinking it too. It just seems like something to address first. I mean-we are all here to support each other on the journey for bfp-and would be weird not to share it..... but yes that was one of the things a lot of people shared about hating other threads was dealing with the BFPS announcements everywhere.


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Firstoff, Hello Yomo and Reba!
> 
> I 100% agree on your opinions with announcing. I wouldn't dare post a :bfp: anywhere but my journal or the announcements section. That said, it would be hard for me to post it here and not feel bad! However I think page one would do perfectly.. I'm not one to make a huge fuss, but I also can't stand to see the :witch: next to my name!
> 
> I know right? I would feel bad announcing too-but that is definitely crazy b/c I agree with Jaime I would want to know straight off if any of you got BFPS! I would be so SERIOUSLY happy for any LTTTCer that gets pregnant-I love, love, love LTTTC BFPS! I just don't like random BFP announcments-like Jaime said-someone that isn't even a member just dropping in to drop a b bomb-but we would kick anyone's arse if they did that here ha ha! Also I think it is insensitive to come around ttc and talk about pg symptoms.
> I think more important than dealing with bfp announcment is the rule that should anyone be lucky enough to get pg-just to use your journal or the PG threads to talk about anything related to your pg. I would love to stalk any of your pregnancy journals-but we are giving the women the opportunity to choose that for themselves.
> 
> What are other thoughts on this? Let me know if I'm overthinking it too. It just seems like something to address first. I mean-we are all here to support each other on the journey for bfp-and would be weird not to share it..... but yes that was one of the things a lot of people shared about hating other threads was dealing with the BFPS announcements everywhere.Click to expand...

Again, in complete agreement.. It's just common courtesy to restrict pg discussion in a thread with a lot of TTC'ers, especially LTTTTC and even more rude to drop a bfp announcement where it doesnt belong. Don't think you're overthinking it.. I don't want us to set ourselves up for anything like that either.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yup- I completely concur. We could have a front page divided into LTTTCers and LTTTC graduates - don't even have to mention BFPs or AF. I always like to see ladies' basic info too, like age, number of cycles, fertility cocktails (au naturel of course!). The age and number of cycle info might be sensitive though...


----------



## Lyns

Ladies, thank you for the welcome! Sadly my results today weren't quite good as I'd like, and I have to now under go more surgery....but....I am still hoping to be able to return to TTC w/o AC sooner rather than later. Mind if I hang around with you, for a few weeks before we really got back trying?

As far as announcments....I just want to say I would see success from someone in a group like this as nothing but inspirational. I personally avoid the BFP announcements section like the plague, but here, or similar, where we are all in the same boat would just feel like a safehouse for me.

Wishing you all a wonderful weekend xxx


----------



## Titi

Lyns said:


> Ladies, thank you for the welcome! Sadly my results today weren't quite good as I'd like, and I have to now under go more surgery....but....I am still hoping to be able to return to TTC w/o AC sooner rather than later. Mind if I hang around with you, for a few weeks before we really got back trying?
> 
> As far as announcments....I just want to say I would see success from someone in a group like this as nothing but inspirational. I personally avoid the BFP announcements section like the plague, but here, or similar, where we are all in the same boat would just feel like a safehouse for me.
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful weekend xxx

Oh Lyns-I'm sorry things didn't go better for you today but hoping and will send some prayers your way if okay for the best for you! :hugs:

I would love for you to hang around here! You are definitely a LTTTCer! Hope we can give you some support in the meantime.


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Yup- I completely concur. We could have a front page divided into LTTTCers and LTTTC graduates - don't even have to mention BFPs or AF. I always like to see ladies' basic info too, like age, number of cycles, fertility cocktails (au naturel of course!). The age and number of cycle info might be sensitive though...

Okay-it seems like we all feel the same. I will update the front page now and add my info as suggested-I like to see info too-I will add it for girls who wish it is up to anyone how much they wish to share on p. 1-just pm me or write a quick post with the info you want on p.1. 

Also-I really want this to end up being a nice comforting support thread. If anyone gets offended or hurt by anything in here please PM me and I will try and nip it in the bud. I don't think we'll have any issues though-I have a feeling that this thread is only going to appeal to people in the same situation as us anyway! Yay Team LTTTCWOA! Hey-that's kinda funny in a sad way-LTTTC WOAHHHHHH!! I didn't know abbreviating it would look like that!


----------



## Titi

yomo said:


> Found you!!! lol

Hey Yomo! Are you joining?


----------



## Titi

:dust:Okay girls. My exciting Friday night....I have redone page 1. Please review and tell me what you think!

Also-if you want me to add anything next to your name (Or add you to our thread!) just post or pm me what you'd like it to show. :dust:


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry to hear that Lyns. Hope you have a quick recovery!

Titi- Interesting acronym! LOL
you can put my bio up if you want:

I am 22 and DH is 30. We have been TTC for two years and six months. We're trying Softcups this cycle, and I have been taking prenatal vitamins for about 4 months now. We both eat healthy and exercise regularly. All of our tests have come back normal so far. I plan on taking EPO next cycle to remedy my lack of EWCM.

Hope that sounds okay! :)

I have a feeling this is going to be a really good place. We will definitely weed out all the people who come in their first month TTC, be obnoxious, and then leave.. :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woot for ltttcwoa! I love how you summed up your ttc journey on the first page titi. would you mind adding these stats for me?

Age 34, ttc #1, Cycle 12
SA 4/2010 low motility
Retrying SA 6/2010
Fertility cocktail:
DH - Fertile Aid for Men (just got it and my baby dust today!), Flaxseed Oil, Shaklee Multi Vitamin
Me - EPO, Grapfruits, Shaklee Multi plus Iron (contains folic acid)


----------



## Titi

Okay, added.  Let me know if we need anything else. I love our new thread too. I can't wait until we decide on a name and make cool siggys like all the other teams, lol.

We do have a lot in common-all on B&B on a Fri. night ha ha.

Jaimie-DH got his new bottle Fertilaid too today!


----------



## Whitbit22

:rofl: well I dont drink anymore so here I am. A few mins ago my friend texted me asking what I was doing and I told Dh to text her back for me cause I was cleaning the bathroom. What a great way to start the weekend. :haha:

Cant wait for a cool logo either! That will really be special. :D


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> :rofl: well I dont drink anymore so here I am. A few mins ago my friend texted me asking what I was doing and I told Dh to text her back for me cause I was cleaning the bathroom. What a great way to start the weekend. :haha:
> 
> Cant wait for a cool logo either! That will really be special. :D

ha ha! we actually went out for hamburgers at 5 and were laughing at ourselves because it was just us and a bunch of old "EarlyBirders". I have cleaning on the agenda today. We are renewing our vows next Sat. and having some family over after.

Just saw you are due to OV today! Whowheee! Jaime you must be close too!

NOTHING exciting going on in my 2ww.


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Found you!!! lol
> 
> Hey Yomo! Are you joining?Click to expand...

Yes babes I am in, that's if you will have me, start my first round of Clomid on Thursday yipppe. Me and OH are now on the unexplained bracket. (god I hate that!) think me next cycle is 48! I am hoping to get my Bfp b4 my 50th xx


----------



## Titi

yomo said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Found you!!! lol
> 
> Hey Yomo! Are you joining?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes babes I am in, that's if you will have me, start my first round of Clomid on Thursday yipppe. Me and OH are now on the unexplained bracket. (god I hate that!) think me next cycle is 48! I am hoping to get my Bfp b4 my 50th xxClick to expand...

Of course we'd love to have you!! Ok hun I'll update p. 1-is there anything you want me to put next to your name (age/cycle/etc.?) I sure hope you get your bfp before then too! :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Found you!!! lol
> 
> Hey Yomo! Are you joining?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes babes I am in, that's if you will have me, start my first round of Clomid on Thursday yipppe. Me and OH are now on the unexplained bracket. (god I hate that!) think me next cycle is 48! I am hoping to get my Bfp b4 my 50th xxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course we'd love to have you!! Ok hun I'll update p. 1-is there anything you want me to put next to your name (age/cycle/etc.?) I sure hope you get your bfp before then too! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes please my name is Lyndsey age 27 Oh 28 cycle 48.

How are you doing anyway are you feeling better? X


----------



## Titi

yomo said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Found you!!! lol
> 
> Hey Yomo! Are you joining?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes babes I am in, that's if you will have me, start my first round of Clomid on Thursday yipppe. Me and OH are now on the unexplained bracket. (god I hate that!) think me next cycle is 48! I am hoping to get my Bfp b4 my 50th xxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course we'd love to have you!! Ok hun I'll update p. 1-is there anything you want me to put next to your name (age/cycle/etc.?) I sure hope you get your bfp before then too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please my name is Lyndsey age 27 Oh 28 cycle 48.
> 
> How are you doing anyway are you feeling better? XClick to expand...

I am doing well, thanks for asking......I get a little depressed in the end of the 2ww.....Generally about 5 days before AF starts I get PMS which the hormones combine with the depression of yet again no pg symptoms & always seems to always include getting very sad about my lack of a bump. Last night DH & I went out for a hamburger & drink just to relax but wouldn't you know a very pregnant lady sat down RIGHT next to us. We were outside & I had my sunglassess on so I couldn't keep from staring at her bump the whole time.
I feel okay today-it seems the hormones only last a day or so and then I'm okay until the dissapointment of cd1. I was sorry to complain about the TTC threads-it is just tiring when I feel like this to hear someone who got their BFP in their second month talking about what "really worked for them this time" or whatever....just realized I can't relate anymore & need to limit my time in TTC threads.

Already starting to think about next cycle and how I feel like I just can't keep actively BDing every month for years. Do you ladies that have been here longer still chart and time BD and all every cycle and how do you cope? 

I feel like I may have to take a break where of course we have lots of unprotected sex but don't worry about the timing, the sexual position, etc. etc.


----------



## CareBear

Hi Everyone! Found this thread too! I'm Carebear and have been TTC for almost 3 years. I've had 6 cycles of clomid with HCG jabs from which I've had two chemical pregnancies. Currently I've pretty much given up trying as it doesn't seem worth it anymore. We're considering fostering in a few years time once we've brought our own house if the prices ever decrease enough and my savings grow enough!

Will speak to you all soon x


----------



## Titi

Hi Carebear! Welcome hun. I added you to front page. Hope you like it here- I'm so sorry about your chemicals and frusteration at ttc so long. I like the option of fostering too. I thought maybe we could adopt in the meantime-ttc wouldn't be so hard if I had a little one to look after in the meantime, but it is soooooooooo expensive! It made me upset all over again wondering how to ever get a baby!!! 

Trying lately to figure out just what the plan could be for us if were not meant to have one of our own-as surely there must be some reason.......Is it to help others or what?


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Carebear! Good to have you. :)

Titi-- We have taken lots of NTNP breaks. The hubby is a tad squeamish when it comes to all this SOD. Don't feel bad if you have to do that.. as far as I was concerned its still TTC if you do it when you're ovulating..I'm sorry you are having such a hard time hun. I really REALLY want you to get your :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Hi Carebear! Good to have you. :)
> 
> Titi-- We have taken lots of NTNP breaks. The hubby is a tad squeamish when it comes to all this SOD. Don't feel bad if you have to do that.. as far as I was concerned its still TTC if you do it when you're ovulating..I'm sorry you are having such a hard time hun. I really REALLY want you to get your :bfp: this month!!

aw thanks Whit but I'll have none of that-they should be handed out in order we waited in line, lol!

Its okay I just don't want to want it to consume life if it isn't going to happen. Want to enjoy what we have in this moment!

DH is great about TTC. He gets tired of SOD by the end (we haven't had sex since BD!) but knows all the lingo-about the girls in my thread, etc....but I do worry that it can take its toll as you hear so many horror stories of stressed out marriages & divorces caused by infertility.


----------



## Whitbit22

I love that! We have been waiting in line for a LONG time! LOL

Yea, I hear ya. I'd take a time out if it was getting BAD, but its not.. I guess we are lucky to have such supporting Dhs!


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Found you!!! lol
> 
> Hey Yomo! Are you joining?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes babes I am in, that's if you will have me, start my first round of Clomid on Thursday yipppe. Me and OH are now on the unexplained bracket. (god I hate that!) think me next cycle is 48! I am hoping to get my Bfp b4 my 50th xxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course we'd love to have you!! Ok hun I'll update p. 1-is there anything you want me to put next to your name (age/cycle/etc.?) I sure hope you get your bfp before then too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please my name is Lyndsey age 27 Oh 28 cycle 48.
> 
> How are you doing anyway are you feeling better? XClick to expand...
> 
> I am doing well, thanks for asking......I get a little depressed in the end of the 2ww.....Generally about 5 days before AF starts I get PMS which the hormones combine with the depression of yet again no pg symptoms & always seems to always include getting very sad about my lack of a bump. Last night DH & I went out for a hamburger & drink just to relax but wouldn't you know a very pregnant lady sat down RIGHT next to us. We were outside & I had my sunglassess on so I couldn't keep from staring at her bump the whole time.
> I feel okay today-it seems the hormones only last a day or so and then I'm okay until the dissapointment of cd1. I was sorry to complain about the TTC threads-it is just tiring when I feel like this to hear someone who got their BFP in their second month talking about what "really worked for them this time" or whatever....just realized I can't relate anymore & need to limit my time in TTC threads.
> 
> Already starting to think about next cycle and how I feel like I just can't keep actively BDing every month for years. Do you ladies that have been here longer still chart and time BD and all every cycle and how do you cope?
> 
> I feel like I may have to take a break where of course we have lots of unprotected sex but don't worry about the timing, the sexual position, etc. etc.Click to expand...

I know how you are feeling babes, It's always harder when you first start trying the cycles drag on and on and on. I think I got to about cycle 22 and I had a break (although it only lasted 2 months coz it was still on my mind all the time) 

It may help you to think like I think that everything happens for a reason, I believe that I am going to have a baby as I have so much love to give to one so surely someone is going to bless me with one eventually. It may take you a long time to get your baby but.... you shall appreciate how much hard work it took you to get him/her.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Titi

Hi Yomo,

I agree completely that everything happens for a reason-and you are right, I know it's hard for a lot of LTTTCers to here that phrase, but I find it does really help me to trust that. I have found, over the years that so many things that happened to me at first that I thought were bad turned out to be GOOD-and vice versa! Without seeing the big picture down the road, you never know.

That is one of the things I am trying to focus on right now...........what am I meant to be doing in the meantime? Like I said in an earlier post-there must be a reason we don't have baby yet-and I feel like I need to find the reason instead of putting all my focus into TTC.......

I basically generally still have a pretty good attitude about this whole thing, and life in general....what gets me every time is the hormones at the end of my LP. I always get super sensitive/emotional for a few days near the end of my cycle. I could find anything really to get more upset about than normal but I guess it always focuses lately on the TTC thing b/c it is always coinciding with another cycle.

DH really eased my mind last night and was so sweet, bless him. We saw pg pics of a relative on FB that got their BFP right away and was drinking at 4-5 mo. pg. It just reminded me of that same old pitiful "why not us?" feeling, and I teared up and shared that with DH. I said, "What are we going to do?"

He said, "We just keep trying until we get pg". I said, "What if we CANT get pg? At our ages we can't just try for a decade and then find out it can't happen?" He said, "Sure we can"-so matter of factly that I said, "Every time now I see another pg lady, or a bean or a baby, I want to cry. Doesn't it hurt your heart too like that?"

He said, "I don't know-I guess so, maybe a little bit, _but its really fun trying, too._".

That was the part that blew me away. Its really fun trying???? He really thinks that way??? I was like, What??? Seriously????? I thought that BD was the worst part of it! That you get worn out by the BD part/SOD, etc....." 

He said, that of course he gets worn out by the end of BD but that he loves the fact that we are trying to make a baby and the excitement and wonder that it could happen any time........Isn't that crazy? Sorry for the long post-but I wanted to share that. Here I was thinking I needed to take a break soon as this can't be good for marriage all this LTTTC all the time, and thinking he hates the BD sex the most b/c it is so planned and rigid in the timing/position/lubricants, etc. etc. and I was so wrong-


----------



## Whitbit22

That made me cry it is so sweet. Im actually thinking about giving up or going back to NTNP because of my Dh. One minute hes on board and the next hes in left field! You're so lucky. Im o'ing and my Dh is fishing! Lol

I just want a family! Im frustrated...


----------



## Titi

Don't lose hope Whit-One of the reasons I didn't know my DH felt like that is b/c he never seems as excited as me-esp. when it comes to BD. I really feel like I have to remind him all day long I am OV and wait for him to finish whatever else he is doing and then drag him into bedroom. The month I had my transvag ultrasound which happened to show a ripe follicle (so exciting for me as who knew if I was even making eggs before that) he was not able to BD at ALL that cycle for one reason or another.


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww.. It seems like if I try to remind my Dh he wants to even less! I really dont know if we are falling apart or what! I am starting to get really upset even though Im trying not to. Ill try not to give up yet.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Titi - I just LOVE what your husband said in response to your concerns. I had that same conversation with DH a few weeks ago, after his SA, and he said "it isn't the end of the world if we don't have a baby". That rubbed me the wrong way. But i'm an optimist and he isn't so...I donno - I just feel like it is too early to be saying stuff like that. But I understand because I have been pretty obsessed the past few cycles and I think he just needs a break from my constant focus on it. And he wants reassurance that even if we don't get pg I am still happy with him and our marriage. It is just tough because at this age you feel like you time is running out to just keep trying and hope for the best - and you have no idea how to cope if trying doesn't give you what you want. I really dig what you are saying about whether or not it is "our turn" vs. just having faith that there is a divine "plan" and we just have to trust in that. TTC is teaching me LOADS about that duality!

Whitbit - it is very encouraging to hear that you've been able to take breaks. I often wonder if I'll be able to do that because like Titi - I just don't know if I can keep doing this every cycle. 

Howdy Yomo!

Titi - what you said about the pg lady with the gorgeous bump sitting right next to you totally cracked me up. Yesterday I accepted the fact that I am a baby and bump magnet - they seem to run into me everywhere i go! seriously - where can I go where there are NO BUMPS and lovely, chubby little babies? they pull on my heart and drive me crazy!! And what are we supposed to do with this time in our lives that we assumed would be filled with pregnancy and babies? There must be something more meaningful than longing and obsessing over our cycles? Perhaps the lesson is how to cope with the longing but also living in the present and appreciating what we have, even when we keep thinking about what we don't have.

woa - got all deep on y'all, didn't i? tee hee


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Aww.. It seems like if I try to remind my Dh he wants to even less! I really dont know if we are falling apart or what! I am starting to get really upset even though Im trying not to. Ill try not to give up yet.

Are you able to have a sit down talk with him proper? Maybe tell him its hard as women not to focus so much on what we want when it comes to ttc but that you really want to know how HE has been feeling? 

My DH doesn't share ANY of this without serious prompting. And then it takes him a while to figure how he feels. But once he does he is really open about it. What I have learned, for him anyways-is that he doesn't want to just feel like "a sperm donor". If we only had sex for BD as SOD he would not be a very happy guy. I have to really make sure to give him extra special attention during the non-fertile time to make sure he feels like I still "want him" for all the reasons we used to have sex before TTC.

Also-I think there is truth to the fact they want to feel like we are still happy with our lives with them-either way. My DH wants a baby so bad.........but also unlike me, he is really enjoying all the things we are able to do childless right now b/c in his mind he is sure it's going to happen so why not enjoy our alone time before its gone? He REALLY does not like to dwell on any negative or the possibility of it not happening.


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw Titi - I just LOVE what your husband said in response to your concerns. I had that same conversation with DH a few weeks ago, after his SA, and he said "it isn't the end of the world if we don't have a baby". That rubbed me the wrong way. But i'm an optimist and he isn't so...I donno - I just feel like it is too early to be saying stuff like that. But I understand because I have been pretty obsessed the past few cycles and I think he just needs a break from my constant focus on it. And he wants reassurance that even if we don't get pg I am still happy with him and our marriage. It is just tough because at this age you feel like you time is running out to just keep trying and hope for the best - and you have no idea how to cope if trying doesn't give you what you want. I really dig what you are saying about whether or not it is "our turn" vs. just having faith that there is a divine "plan" and we just have to trust in that. TTC is teaching me LOADS about that duality!
> 
> Whitbit - it is very encouraging to hear that you've been able to take breaks. I often wonder if I'll be able to do that because like Titi - I just don't know if I can keep doing this every cycle.
> 
> Howdy Yomo!
> 
> Titi - what you said about the pg lady with the gorgeous bump sitting right next to you totally cracked me up. Yesterday I accepted the fact that I am a baby and bump magnet - they seem to run into me everywhere i go! seriously - where can I go where there are NO BUMPS and lovely, chubby little babies? they pull on my heart and drive me crazy!! And what are we supposed to do with this time in our lives that we assumed would be filled with pregnancy and babies? There must be something more meaningful than longing and obsessing over our cycles? Perhaps the lesson is how to cope with the longing but also living in the present and appreciating what we have, even when we keep thinking about what we don't have.
> 
> woa - got all deep on y'all, didn't i? tee hee


It's okay to get deep-we can all help each other find meaning in our waits. 

Being a bump magnet is funny. DH started a game with me, I think to try and lighten those situations (albeit not a very nice game)......called "Fat or Pregnant??" This is what he now whispers to me every time we spot a bump........but he does it other times to-to raise my spirits-like if we see a guy with a really big beer belly.
Sometimes I am just obsessed with the bumps and stare-I mean-I can't imagine what it would be like to have one. Other times, it isn't so good. Once after a few drinks on cd1 I burst into tears in Target. Maybe I need to get over this before I'll be blessed with a bean!


----------



## Titi

OH-PS Jaimie. I forgot to mention that the SA results were probably the lowest time in our TTC for DH-although he still says "It is what it is" and "not a big deal-just do what you can to fix what you can". I think he was really really hoping we just hadn't caught the eggy yet and I think it is really hard on their male egos to think that they are the problem. He kept insisting for a while that he thought the lab waited too long. I know he didn't really believe it, as his health was crap, but he kept saying it.


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh my! 
Jaimie- I think we all must be bump magnets! I have seen more bumps and women with babies on hips this week than ever! I try not to let it get me down too bad but its hard!
Titi- That bump game is really funny! Its good to be able to laugh about it once in a while. And I guess maybe I need to work on communication. Sometimes I just assume he understands what I mean. I guess we all have our own interpretation of things! So I did tell him I was O'ing, although I assumed he knew that which was bad of me! I apparently confuse him.. I told him we needed to Bd before I O, but he took that to mean we shouldnt do it WHILE I was O'ing! Bless his heart. I guess I need to try to chill out and stop getting my panties in such a wad! I feel awful. 

I've been trying to give him extra love but things are a little weird at the moment. Dont think he has adjusted to my new attitude just yet but hopefully he will come around. Thank you ladies for your support! Today has been such a rollercoaster of emotions! One minute we are wrestling around and the next minute we are mad or I am crying ugh. He said I was a crybaby and I called him insensitive and explained I was very emotional and feeling misunderstood and then we BD'd! Weird, hope the rest of the day is better!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw whitbit - I really feel for ya. I didn't realize until ttc that some cycles, my ov window is just like pms. I get very emotional and uptight and sometimes I piss my DH off so much that he has no interest in BDing, which pisses me off even more! It is a vicious cycle. I hope you are able to find some ground and take it easy on yourself. It took me a while to realize that I need to be in it for the long haul and can't get on such a roller coaster every cycle.

Titi - I am especially impressed that your DH was able to turn his lifestyle around after feeling so low after the SA. That is incredibly tough on their egos, isn't it? And I hope you don't worry about missing that one cycle after the imagining of your follicles - if they ripened that time I'll be they ripen every time - whether a dildo cam catches it or not


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Doh! I meant to put a rofl guy after that last sentence but hit submit instead! I didn't realize those cams existed till I got on bnb and now I love to say that cause it cracks me up. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## Titi

ha ha dildo cam!

Yes-I agree Whit with Jaimie-I actually JUST realized that at the beginning of my fertile period I am all peachy and at the end I am kind of a beeyotch!! I can really relate to pissing of DH so that he is not feeling very sexy toward me and then the poor guy is the bad one if he doesn't want to bd at ov, ha ha.

Whit-DH & I are REALLY close-bestest of friends and it has taken me a DECADE AND counseling (2 years before & during engagement) to actually learn how to communicate with him. I am also really guilty of assuming he knows what I am thinking/feeling & where I am coming from and I have really only recently learned that he needs everything spelled out. And spelled out clearly at that-make that spelled out clearly several times, lol.

Also-when I had something on my mind I would want to talk right NOW-and DH never did. That would piss me off and I would literally chase him around the house demanding he listen to me-and he would just shut down. The therapist suggested we "schedule" a time to talk about something. That was really hard for me at first, b/c DH would sometimes say, "okay-how about tomorrow night after work?" ARGH I want to talk NOW!!!! But what do you know tomorrow after work when he was ready we'd sit down without any distraction and he would give me his full attention, and had time to think about the problem and how he felt in between. It works wonders. It's still really hard when I have something on my mind and DH jokes, "make an apt." but it works good for us.


----------



## abster

Found you Titi! Hello girls. I met Titi on the tinseltots thread back in November (it started early) and decided to follow her over here. 
We've been having nightmares ttc #2 - #1 turned up after 2 cycles so I didn't even get as far as working out when I was ovulating or doing temps, bd'ing on demand etc. To say that second time round was a shock is a huge understatement - I knew I was hugely lucky to get pregnant straight away first time, but talk about going from the sublime to the ridiculous! 
In November I started going to a chinese medicine centre; having acupuncture, taking herbal medication (first pills and now dry herbs which I boil and make into tea) and changing my diet according to my diagnosis. It's really improved things for me and I'm slowly getting towards being able to get pregnant - my diagnosis is kidney yang deficiency, spleen qi deficieny and cold uterus (chinese medicine is very different to western medicine - when I first heard my diagnosis I was foxed!). To recover from these I've been having acupuncture and meds but have also had to give up wheat, dairy, processed food in general, caffeine, coffee (even decaf) to name but a few - it's made a huge difference to the way I feel and my health in general but it's not a quick fix so I'm ploding on. I won't mention it again unless anyone's interested (I'm a little evengelaical about it) but if you think you may be, there's a wonderful book called The Infertility Cure, by Randine Lewis, and she makes far more sense of it than I can. Or you could check out my thread, The Really USeful TCM Thread.
So that's me - hello! - and I'm on CD2 :dohh: 

Sorry, I can really ramble!
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hey Abi I'm so glad you found us. I will really enjoy being in a thread with you again. And one where you wont have pestery pg symptoms popping up all the time, lol!!!

I added your name to the front page-let me know if you want me to put anything by it. 

Right now we've just been discussing how we are coping/how to better cope with the "waiting" period and the changes in our relationship with our spouses after LTTTC-ways to deal there too.

Thanks for stopping in! :hugs:


----------



## abster

What you said about learning how to deal with your DH and get him to talk about things is really interesting. Sounds like it works well adn might work well for us - but isn't it annoying that we have to adapt to them rather than the other way round?! Grrr! Could do without the confrontations so it may well be worth trying. 
To be honest, we dont' really talk about TTC much. OH did a home sperm test and tells me he's fine, and I tell him when we need to do it and when my period arrives (although this month, on Qing's recommendation, I've made an effort to really enjoy the sex, thinking about it beforehand and getting myself ready whilst waitign for him to come to bed, if you knwo what I mean, and I remember what it's all about now!).
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Yes-to both Whit & Abi-I have to tell DH when OV time is and when it is time to BD and I've told him time and again I would love it if he'd keep track (my cycle is so dead on!) and TOOK ME to bed when I was OVing............

Abi-I don't know what it is, but past the first BD I have NO sex drive. And by the end of BD both of us are just going as fast as we can. I have often wondered if it would help if I was truly enjoying it but I do really struggle toward the end of my fertile period. We have resorted to some additional "toys" but it is still really hard. I'm up for advice-although I like the thought of thinking about it etc., beforehand.


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi- that appointment thing is a really good idea! My Dh shuts down too, and easily. Its so frustrating. I will try that next time. I turn into super beeyotch during O too, to say the least. I dont really get PMS. I know what you mean about the sex drive.. Ive been considering ordering some Maca next cycle, but I also wanted to try EPO so idk. Funn how Im planning for the next cycle already!

Loling at the dildo cam thing!

Hi abster Ive seen some of your posts you've got a good head on your shoulders! ;) also read a few of your entries about the acupuncture. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Titi

I do the maca and also a liquid extract I get at whole foods called Female Libido.......they seem to help but I only take them until ov though.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Titi

My signature says it all but will type out for easy copy & paste action!!!! 

31.5 yrs old (DH 35yrs old)
TTC #1 since Jan 2008 (28+ months) 
DH tested - sperm above normal range
Me - bloods all fine
Treatment - acupuncture (kidney Yang deficiency & cold Uterus)
Diagnosis - unexplained (awaiting HSG & LAP)

Oh and as for BFP announcements I really dont mind cos if you have been trying forever then I love to hear of people finally getting one cos it gives me hope that It will happen for me one day! 

Thanks
R 

:thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Thanks for the input. I also like ltttc bfps!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay for LTTTC :bfp: s!! :)

I'm going to take a trip to the GNC tomorrow and see what I can find.. not sure if I can take anything during the 2ww, though. Probably not but it'd be good to have. I'm gonna go ahead and order a BBT for next cycle too.. Hey maybe I'll get lucky and waste a crapload of money for nothing. :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Titi - definitely appreciate what you are saying about scheduling your talks with your DH. My brother and his girlfriend really need to work something like that out - she is a hot tempered italian and he shuts down at the slightest hint of frustration.

Did anyone see a national geographic channel documentary called Sizing Up Sperm? It also aired on ch. 4 in the UK as The Great Sperm Race. A really fantastic, in depth explanation of what spermies go through in the attempt to fertilize our eggs. Well one of the researchers interviewed for the documentary emphasized the quality of the sex and what a difference that makes. That really made me re-evaluate my approach to scheduling as much BDing as possible during the fertility window. Like you Titi - I added some toys into the mix and nice out fits, but for women, you really have to get psyched up mentally. And that is hard when you've been married for a while! I find it difficult to initiate and get really psyched up - it is easier when DH initiates to get worked up. But he doesn't want to know exactly when I'm ov'ing because it puts him under pressure, so how is he going to know when it is best to initiate? Quite the quandry ; P


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Whitbit! I enjoy charting so I hope you have the same experience with your bbt. Just be sure to stop taking the EPO when you ov - I guess it can cause cramping in the 2ww. I take less than the recommended dosage and it still does the trick for me.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks Jaimie! I will definitely remember that. Hopefully I can find something to help spruce things up a bit too.. Ah well, I better not try too many things at once. I'm going to go with what I find and not get too crazy! Can't wait to add temps to my chart though. :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh, and I cant figure out how to make this link for my chart work. It takes me to sign in when I try it out. Wondering how to view it without signing in..


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-super tired tonight-long day. Will check in tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I did watch that sizing up sperm thing. Hubby watched part of it till he fell asleep it was really neat! Well im pretty sure Im out this cycle. Wanted to bd today and tomorrow to seal the deal but dh is just getting weirded out if i try and put the moves on him. Its pissing me off so not surw if Im going to push it anymore. Hope you ladies have better luck! :dust:


----------



## abster

Hey Whitbit, if you're wanting to link your chart you need to set up the link once you've logged into fertility friend. Sorry your DH is being difficult about ttc - not very fair on you at all! Somebody somewhere needs to work out how to destroy the male selfishness gene! For the past year my partner's been very good, but I remember days when I felt like I was having to force him to have sex with me - what a passion killer! Sex is working for me now, this past cycle, because I'm putting some thought into it beforehand and getting myself ready - foreplay does my head in, although this could be part of being parents and having to fit it in at night before I crash out! 
My TCM practitioner told me that the quality of sex can make a big difference as well. I'm thinking of starting to do it every 3 days from the end of my period, moving to every other day once I have ewcm, maybe 2 daysin a row at the end. Woudl your OH be less difficult if you were doing it that way do you think?

Abi x


----------



## Titi

Think AF is about ready to pop up. I don't feel well today at all....typical period stuff.

Whit-I think what you are going through with DH is probably normal for ltttc. Even tho my dh has also been super for the most part during all this time-he has had 'off' cycles too-and even tho he swore up & down nothing was wrong besides him being tired I either could not get him to BD or had to force him and would just give up.

I hope this resolves itself for you soon hun! I know how frusterating it is.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow....thanks for this thread Titi. I can't believe there are so many women who have felt the same was as I have in the other ttc threads! Gosh, I'm so much at home already!

Been ttc for 17 months....failed clomid 2 cycles ago. I will try again after this cycle (my 2nd attempt). 

Can't really write much because today has been a shite day for me (excuse my French). Been so down in the dumps since AF last Friday. Thank God for a wonderful and supportive DH.

Don't worry, I'm not usually a wet blanket :). Hopefully I can have something more tangible to contribute tomorrow.

:hug: to all and :dust:


----------



## Titi

Hi Isi-
Glad you found us. Don't worry about being a 'wet blanket' :hugs: That's the nice thing about this thread-each and every one of us has felt that way before-and PLENTY of times too. That's what we're here for. I myself am due for AF today or tomorrow. Forget the 2ww as being hailed bad. The 2DAY wait is just pits.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Don't I know it, Titi!!!!!!

Thanks so much for having me!!! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Isi- Don't worry about it! I have been whining a lot lately. I think I just need to quit putting so much effort into it though and let it go. Titi is right, that's what we are here for! 

Abs- I am definitely going to try something like that next cycle. We're going to start having sex later (unless we want to of course) because I don't want him to get tired of it! I have talked to him and expressed how I feel, and since he had a night to sleep on it he seems to be doing better. He's coming home for lunch soon so we will see how it goes. ;)

Titi- You're definitely right about that, it must be normal. I wish he'd want to have sex for the fun of it though! I ordered some Maca so I'm hoping that will help. I told him last night I wanted to do it for fun. -About your AF- Don't be too upset! I read an announcement yesterday a girl who finally got her bfp after 17 cycles. She said everything about it seemed like AF was coming! Don't want you to get your hopes up--we all know what that's like. Just saying don't give up yet hun. :)

Thanks for being so supportive ladies. It helps HUGE! After talking to you all I am able to get my PMA back day after day.


----------



## abster

Hey girls - welcome Isi - dont' really have anything to say, other than hello. Feel knackered and for the first time ever today actually thought, what if I just can't get pregnant again? Scared me, because although I've been incredibly frustrated and upset before now I've never let myself think that could be the case. The moment passed, but ugh, shudder!
Abi x


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww hun! :hugs: You could be like me though and asking "Can I get pregnant at all?" Oh well I am going to assume yes until the doctors find something wrong with me that cant be fixed (not likely-I am unexplained so far!) or I croak. :)


----------



## abster

"unexplained infertility" means western medicine can't explain it but Traditional CHinese medicine probably can - could be something as simple. Why not consider trying TCM? Check out my thread first if you think you might be interested - the really useful tcm thread. 

Oh I know, I never lose sight of how lucky I am to be ttc my 2nd. :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey WhitBit - that is a nice pic you've got there! For your chart link, log onto your account in FF and click sharing, then home page set up. The address at the top is what you want to use in your siggy. Right now it is just a generic address that doesn't let me stalk your temps ; P

Isi - definitely don't worry on expressing your feelings here, even if they aren't positive all the time. That is what we are here for, especially in the long haul!

Titi - how are you doing?


----------



## Whitbit22

Abs I will defo check that out, i did read a bit of that thread. I live in a really small town though so I have no clue where the nearest acupuncturists are. It does interest me and I will look into it!

Jaimie- thanks so much! And I have only just started using ff so thanks, soon as I get home I will try that. I havent got my bbt yet its on its way! I did chart everything else though. :D


----------



## Titi

Hi Whit-I like the new pic too!

Abi & Isi- Man I am having a crappy day too! I have had an AF headache & cramps since yesterday (as stated earlier) & can barely come on the computer it hurts my eyes. 
If I'd just started bleeding this morning it would have been fine. But Whit-I've heard that too about AF/PG symptoms and its killing me. I truly know that these are af pains and af will be here any second and thinking of how depressing that is and how scared I am too see blood there today when I just wish it really was pg cramps instead has slowly been driving me insane all day.

The stress of it and AF hormones has made me nutty........so don't feel bad Whit, Isi AND Abi- you aren't alone. DH asked me a work related question today that I didn't know the answer to i got snappy with him first and then when he snaped back I burst into tears. Then I couldn't stop crying. For like 15 minutes!!!!! He was mad at first but thankfully he realized what was happening and just gave me a big hug. I'm truly a mess today. This is the part I hate about TTC...the last day or two and AF. Once I'm at cd2 I am usually okay again. So thanks for listening to me too today!!!!

Jaimie-I am starting to suspect you may be the sanest of us so far! : ) Glad you are here for support you always cheer me up and gosh so does Bullet that little cutie!!!!

PS-Could I possibly stick my finger up there to check anymore times today???????????? Since when is that part of my daily routine??????


----------



## Whitbit22

I swear Ttc is doing something to my body! Im getting really bad nausea today. I noticed it a couple of times last cycle in the dpo. I have NEVER noticed it before! I mean cmon youd notice that right?! Its driving me mad too! 
Sometimes a good cry will do ya good, I have done it three times in the past two weeks.. Highly unusual. I need to take a load off! I am thinking I will go out for drinks if AF shows her face this time. :rofl: about you looking aroumd up there, that was me last night after I got my first tiny spot of ewcm. Never found anymore. Curiouser and curiouser! ;)


----------



## Titi

ha ha ha we are too funny searching around up in there! Lol!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Um, it is clear we've only been messaging since about CD 5 because you'll see that around CD 25 or so I'm a whole different critter and can get quite insane myself! :rofl: I totally agree Titi - I'm usually better by CD 2 or 3 but I'm a mess in the days just before and after AF. :wacko:

I totally agree Whit - I've had the entire gamut of pg symptoms in the week leading up to AF. Never been nauseous leading up to AF before ttc, but sho nuff, as soon as I started drooling over the early pg symptoms thread in here I started getting all those symptoms in the days before AF! It drives a gal nuts! 

I've just learned to accept that the only REAL early pg sign is a late period - at least a week later than the longest cycle I've ever had. And I try very hard not to test but some symptoms just make you believe it really could be happening to you. And because you are driving yourself nuts you want to put yourself out of your misery by testing. But then there are all these reasons on these threads why a negative test can turn into a positive so you start driving yourself crazy with all of that. It's a good time, ttc :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

By the way Titi, having AF symptoms but no AF is a new level of torture I didn't realize possible until ttc. I think it is the worst part of all! :awww: and :hugs: My DH always tells me to go pet Bullet when I'm upset but not even that can really cheer me up when I'm worried AF will show. Maybe if I had a frenchie...:winkwink:

Abster and Whit - that nagging thought that you might never get pg, either again or just once, totally sucks. That is why I was so crushed when my DH said "the world isn't over if we don't get pg" because sometimes it seems like it will be - sometimes I get so wrapped up in it that I don't know how to face a future without becoming a mom. The fear always passes but it is hard when you are really pulling for something you've always expected would just happen without all this trying and doubting business!


----------



## Titi

ha ha Jaimie and Thanks again. You have managed to crack me up (outloud-laughing so hard DH made me read to him what was so funny) not once or twice but THREE times while reading your last two posts. (and you are always good for new cool emoticons!).

Yes-you have hit everything smack on the head. It's so true it would be funny if it wasn't so sad sometimes. Okay-sometimes its funny. I think I am doing some serious crazy sh*& while TTC and you're all doing it too!!! :rofl:


----------



## Titi

oh-so here. While we are sharing ridiculous symptoms here is a brand new one that is so pathetic I have to tell.

I was laying on the couch watching movie a few nights ago and had some weird cramping-so of course for some reason lately this means I have to check my cm/cp like it is some kind of magic crystal ball even though now we all know that cp/cm seems to be the same as everything else-could somehow show you a pg or af or nothing sign.

Anyhow I thought I saw some red which got me excited b/c it was implantation time=implantation blood? (or so you see in other lucky threads) well this spurred a LOT more investigation on my part. Come to find out 15 minutes later (and seeing suspicious red like threads on my puppy...) that my red chenille blankie I was snuggling dh under (okay-nakid-sorry tmi) was shedding teensy teensy little particles here & there.

How is that for a new TTC SS low?


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh my.. LOL
Don't feel bad! At this point every little muscle spasm and twinge freaks me out, or at least makes me question! That did make me chuckle though..

I feel so much better that I know I'm not the only crazy out there! Because yes, we all are doing crazy stuff. :rofl:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

My turn Titi - my DH just asked me why I was laughing because I totally laughed out loud when I read your post! I didn't give him the details though - that one I'll keep private! Hope you don't my amusement - that definitely sounds like something I would do!!! Glad you got a kick out of my earlier posts - anything to try and make you smile during this rough wait. Hope your eyes aren't hurting you too much anymore - I know exactly what you are describing. Those headaches are borderline migraines if you ask me.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much for the warm welcome, girls!!! :hugs:

OMG!! You guys are hilarious!!!! I am so loving it here already :D. 

I really pray your cramping doesn't lead to AF, Titi!! :thumbup: that this is it for you!

But girls, it is so evil how our bodies play these tricks on us!! It's like my body learns a new pg symptom every cycle! I have had e.v.e.r.y. single symptom there is....and I mean EVERY ONE!!! :haha:. I am only just shaking off the depression I had after the :witch: appeared last week, because I was just so darned sure that I had gotten pg that cycle!! I keep promising myself not to symptom spot, but keep failing woefully. But I WILL try harder this cycle though.....no more joining all them "3 dpo", "5 dpo" or "9 dpo" threads anymore :haha:

:hug:


----------



## Titi

The witch has really hit an all time low. AF with no temp drop?????? I woke up this morning (still have headache) and immediately temped and it was the same as yesterday. I was so expecting it to be around 97.2 that when it was the same I was in shock. I actually got up and tried to pee on my used pg tests in trash AND an opk (refer to "I'm crazy" post above). When I wiped pee-Blood. This has never happened before. Temp always drops morning of AF without fail. I HATE THE WITCH. :cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so sorry, Titi! I know exactly how you feel. Sending you a giant sized hug!!! We will surely overcome that evil :witch:. With God on our side, we'll show her!!! Take it easy hun...and do something fun today.

:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Isi-I feel like pigging out. Lol.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: Titi :hugs: Eating is generally what I do to indulge myself when my least favorite relative (AF) arrives, but I always end up feeling even more crappy after wards. I need to find something more constructive that still feels indulgent, like a massage or new pair of shoes. I really hope there is something that makes you feel loved and appreciated in your near future. Any chance you can take a day off? You've been working really long hours!

It sucks that your temp stayed high - AF hasn't played that trick on me yet. The big trick she played on me a couple of cycles ago was extending my lp. I thought for sure that once I started charting and got a good average lp length it wouldn't vary, because that is what all the ttc websites say. Well mine does apparently, by about 4 days :happydance:

So what reassures you when you get your period? What do you tell yourself to keep moving forward? I try to remind myself that DH and I are relatively healthy and extremely blessed, and that one day we won't be ttc anymore - that this is just another phase of our relationship like when we started dating, etc. I try to be grateful for all the things we can do that my gal pals with babies can't.

Loads of virtual encouragement and support coming your way, through the internets Titi :winkwink:


----------



## Whitbit22

Jaimie--I am also happy that we are so blessed and healthy! It will happen soon!

Titi- I'm soooo exicted about the Ovacue!! I cant wait. :happydance:


----------



## Titi

Well Jaimie-You are right. I had a slight unhealthy treat (apple fritter) and then LOTS of healthy treats and 1/2 a day off. I got a mani, pedi and facial! Looks like I've taken up Whit's spending spree to feel better idea! 

I just spent a disgusting amount of money on the ovacue fertility monitor. 
But-when I add up how much I have spent 17 cycles of opks, fertility friend VIP membership and BBT thermometer alone it is less than that and I can also use it for natural family planning (ummm doesn't seem like I need much help there tho) for the rest of life. Makes me feel hopeful. Maybe we ARE just stupid and don't know when we OV. Lol.

Headache dissapeared a little for facial but back. I'm not depressed anymore. Spend too much time sad yesterday.

Thanks for the encouragement girls. Just what I need. You are right and might as well live it up in the meantime.

Hope this month turns out better for you all!! :Hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

So is Ovacue like the CBFM? Do you have one too Whitbit? I bet that is alot of fun as ov approaches, the validation of the darker lines. Does ovacue make smiley faces too?

Titi - have I ever asked for your chart link? Do you mind if I take a look? I'm SO glad you took a half day and got some luxurious treatment ta boot!

I've been working the EPO and grapefruit for two cycles now and I saw EWCM on my tp for the first time since ttc - woot! TMI alert - I currently have allergies and the stuff coming out of my nose is just like EWCM. That sort of took the wind out of my sails because if I've been making it with my nose all along why did I have to work so hard to make it down there? Ha!


----------



## Whitbit22

LMAO Jaimie!! Yay for the ewcm tho. EPO is on my list for next cycle! Need that ewcm! I just bought my Ovacue yesterday off Ebay, so I haven't got it yet. Its a lot like CBFM only you put it on your tongue, no POAS needed. Plus it detects your Ov up to 7 days in advance! I have heard nothing but quick bfps from the cbfm so ovacue has to be good to predict it that far ahead!

Titi--spending money really does make me feel better :D I just hate waiting for my new toys to arrive.. so sadly, I think I am going to make a trip to walmart tonight just for the fun of it. LOL


----------



## Titi

Ha ha Jaimie!

I also did not have much going on in the ewcm dept. I tried grapefruit juice and epo but stopped taking the epo b/c the grapefruit juice worked so well! (1-2 cups not from concentrate pink a day). But I LOVE gf juice!

I heard about so many people getting pg straight away on the cbfm I decided what the hell I would get one too this cycle if I didn't get a bfp. But then I saw the ovacue thread and looked them up. The 3 major differences are is that cb seems to be like an expert opk-I think you poas every day and thus have to buy those poas sticks every month, whereas the ovacue has a saliva (2nd difference) and a vaginal sensor that you use and don't need to ever buy anything else for. Third difference is that you can confirm ovulation occurred (with the vaginal sensor).

Plus-it has charting software for the computer that I think it does automatically for you based on your readings. I just ordered mine today so we'll see if it ends up being worth it.

If you click on my hearts I think it takes you right to my chart (let me know if it doesnt).

I haven't been charting proper last few cycles b/c it was too hard on me. I love charting but trust me I was getting all sorts of awesome things in my lp that made me think I was pg on more than one occasion (implantation dips, spikes, etc.)

So, I have only been temping to confirm ov & af dip.....


----------



## Whitbit22

OMG I LOVE YOUR BANNER! lol


----------



## Whitbit22

Would you mind if I used one like it? Was thinking a diff color tho. :D


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oooh ladies - that ovacue sounds like fun! It is much smarter to buy something that doesn't require you to buy expensive opk's like clearblue does.

Titi - I forgot how you had mentioned that your lp temps were giving you false hopes. Your hearts don't link to your chart, but no worries. Sometimes I wonder if I get a little stressed from temping but now that I've started I think I'd be more stressed if I don't do it. I'm fairly regular though so I might give it up after a few more cycles.


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> OMG I LOVE YOUR BANNER! lol

whoops I thought we were all using this banner-copied from someone so sure!

Now we need our own banner. I'm crap for stuff like that-someone else will have to do, lol!


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Oooh ladies - that ovacue sounds like fun! It is much smarter to buy something that doesn't require you to buy expensive opk's like clearblue does.
> 
> Titi - I forgot how you had mentioned that your lp temps were giving you false hopes. Your hearts don't link to your chart, but no worries. Sometimes I wonder if I get a little stressed from temping but now that I've started I think I'd be more stressed if I don't do it. I'm fairly regular though so I might give it up after a few more cycles.

I loved temping. It was hard to give up. But yes, the false hopes were bad for one and second I was hoping that not temping would be the "relaxing" that everyone talks about that gets you the immediate coveted BFP. (where is the sarcastic emoticon?). Not so much.

As stated above-I'm lousy at figuring out how to put things in my sig. But I know for sure you can get to my chart by going to page 1 of THE ALL NEW CHARTSTALKERS thread. I'm like, virtually the only member left on that team without a big flashy bfp next to my name.


----------



## Whitbit22

When the hubby gets done on the computer I will play around with some stuff for a banner- and thanks! Lol

about the temping.. My bbt is on the way but I have NO clue what it means or how to read a chart.. When ppl are like look at my chart, Im all.. :dohh:


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> When the hubby gets done on the computer I will play around with some stuff for a banner- and thanks! Lol
> 
> about the temping.. My bbt is on the way but I have NO clue what it means or how to read a chart.. When ppl are like look at my chart, Im all.. :dohh:

Whit-don't worry, Jaimie & I can help you tons with your chart. I did the whole Fertility Friend charting course and everything........again all the good it did me, lol!
I'll probably start charting again this month just to see how the Ovacue is lining up.


----------



## Whitbit22

Im playing around with a banner.. But we dont have a slogan! Do we want to use abbreviations, a saying, or what? Any ideas throw em out


----------



## Whitbit22

Here's a couple of ideas. Let me know what you think. :)
https://i.imgur.com/DuFLj.png
https://i.imgur.com/rTdLu.png

We can go smaller or another color too. 
https://i.imgur.com/7gzjT.png
https://i.imgur.com/O2qVy.png
https://i.imgur.com/fD8Wq.png


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

I just made a banner too - its not very exciting (see below) but thought I'd help out ! :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

yay for banners! I think they all work! I like the sparkelys best-guess I am one for flair : ).....it reminds me of baby dust. 

I like just having the LTTTC without assistance as you both did b/c the more I think about it-at least people who see it will know what it means, if they want to join. If we changed our name then it would sound cooler but wouldn't really be self explanatory.

Well not much going on with me. My hormones must be much better b/c I am not depressed at all right now although I still have this headache from hell. Glad we are at different times of our cycles. It really was a lot easier this month with you girls for support.

One thing that was hard last night was reading a facebook post of DH's cousin who is 7months along. They got married in Jan. and announced a week before the wedding that she was pg by posting the 12 week scan. She is 38 and it is their first. In 7 months she hasn't posted a single pic of herself. Not just her bump-I mean she is suddenly very noticeably absent from all posts-and this is a couple that pretty much posted a pic of themselves every second. Someone asked for a bump pic last night and she mentioned no way-that she was miserable and this baby would most likely be an only child.

Of course I can't judge-I have no idea what it is like to be pregnant or what she is going through. But I can't help but feel that after this I would be happy to be puking my guts up every morning and 400 pounds if that is what it means for us to have a baby. It just gets so hard wanting it so much and having to face people that don't seem the least bit grateful.


----------



## Titi

WOW crazy busy day at work today and now going to rest some. Have a busy day tomorrow too as we are renewing our vows Saturday (did not get a chance to do the full Catholic ceremony 1st time) and b/c we are having people here after I still have a lot to do. But will check up when I can.
Today I ordered some new lubricant that I read was the only kind proven to IMPROVE motility. I had to get it from the UK. It's called Zestica (or something like that)... and also got Female Reproductive supplements at Whole Foods...and my Ovacue comes tomorrow. If you can buy a bfp I should get one this month!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi said:


> WOW crazy busy day at work today and now going to rest some. Have a busy day tomorrow too as we are renewing our vows Saturday (did not get a chance to do the full Catholic ceremony 1st time) and b/c we are having people here after I still have a lot to do. But will check up when I can.
> Today I ordered some new lubricant that I read was the only kind proven to IMPROVE motility. I had to get it from the UK. It's called Zestica (or something like that)... and also got Female Reproductive supplements at Whole Foods...and my Ovacue comes tomorrow. If you can buy a bfp I should get one this month!!!

LOL! Yeah.. if you could buy one I'd get mine this month too!! Never heard of Zestica.. you'll have to let us know how it works out. I tried preseed for the first time today. It was pretty good, but I only used a tiny bit. My husband and I had a real ceremony a year after we got married. It was awesome, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Titi

Thanks! This is kinda a reverse ceremony-we had the big wedding in 09/08 but weren't married in our church b/c DH had his heart so set on a Florida beach wedding........so, making it "legal" according to our religion, lol. Just family this weekend.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Titi

Hope you have a great day tomorrow - did you get a new dress or anything nice like that? How exciting having your second wedding! :flower:

R


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG that is sooooooo romantic, Titi! I still wish we'd had a beach wedding!! Our wedding was lovely, but I still day dream about what it would have been like saying our vows on the beach *sigh*

Whit, we are exactly the same!!! My BBT is also on its way, and I have never temped in my life!! I'm putting up my hands (both of them) for the tutorial :D

And the banners are awesome!!! Well done you!!!!! Whit and Reba, :thumbup: to you guys.

I don't know if I'll be a phony to use them, as I haven't entirely ruled out IUI or IVF. But I think I will, regardless :D


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-
Isi, please use the banner : ) 
I am not sure if anyone here has "completely ruled out" IUI or IVF-as we all struggle so much and it is so hard nobody knows what it could be like for any of us if God forbid we had to go on like this for YEARS and YEARS more. It's something I have a hard time with b/c it really is against our religious beliefs, and so super expensive here also to top it off (with no guarantee it will be worth the $), but yet I still don't know what I would do if I was told I could not ever have children naturally....

So-I just started the thread for women who at this point in time it is not an option. The difference is most of the other LTTTC threads most the members are already starting, planning or on a waiting list for it. So although we share the same grief & discouragement of LT, I still feel it is almost like we need extra love & support b/c we don't even have the hope & optimism of that in our near future-IYKWIM. Isi-where are you located, BTW?

I will be happy to help you out with any temping questions!

As far as our "wedding"-the beach version was beautiful. I was worried about not having the church wedding but it was one thing DH really insisted on and I'm glad. But now that we are planning on starting our family and stuff I feel really relieved that our church is happily "marrying" us in the "right" ceremony. I guess you can tell from my posts that Catholics are pretty strict, huh!

Well I may not be on as much today & tomorrow due to the ceremony & my workload right now but I sure will miss you & will check in when I can!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi Titi
> 
> Hope you have a great day tomorrow - did you get a new dress or anything nice like that? How exciting having your second wedding! :flower:
> 
> R

I had planned on wearing my wedding dress. I love it so much that I haven't been able to preserve it yet-have just been hanging in plain view all this time, lol. BUT what do you know, I tried it on last week and can't zip it up all the way anymore lol! I had DH trying with all his might but it just wouldn't go. I do have a new dress to wear instead but its not a wedding dress or anything, in fact it is bright pink! S'ok though, its just a very small ceremony. 

DH & I baked a "wedding" cake together last night for tomorrow. I will say one thing, that I told him. I may not have a baby-but I HAVE been blessed with the most amazing husband. I've been very envious lately of all the women so easily blessed with bumps and I was thinking last night that it's quite possible I have an enviable relationship so at least I wasn't totally left out! Today everyone should state one thing they are grateful for that they have been blessed with besides the bump. :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yes Isi go on and use the banners! And Titi- I love PINK! Sounds perfect. ;)

I agree with you on the thread.. It's so painful to be in LTTTC, and we don't have the hope of IVF to look forward to. I don't see the point in IUI if its odds are no better than naturally, but to each her own! I think this thread was an AWESOME idea Titi, it really is comforting. I don't go in LTTTC anymore because ALL it is is IVF/IUI and whatever. Im just not partial to it. It can actually be a bit of a let down going in there knowing we might never get IVF as an option because we cant afford it. The thought that we might never get pregnant makes me crazy!

Good luck at the ceremony! Thoroughly enjoy your DH honey!

I am also very blessed and thankful for my wonderful DH. I am very thankful he wants kids as badly as I do! If he had the means I know he'd give me anything I wanted! We sometimes butt heads but in the end we're the perfect match.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I too am blessed with a great husband- he loves to cook, he cleans, he treats me to nice things, and I know if or should I say when we have kids he will help me out all the time . My sisters have totally different husbands in that they don't do house work, can't cook , do nothing nice for their wives at all. They are always saying I got the best husband! :) but mine was raised right and had sisters to wip him into shape where as their husbands are from all boys families so don't know how to treat a woman right. Anyway I'm glad I have my hubbie :) 

Titi- have agreat day tomorrow! 

Chat to you all on Tuesday

r
x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:thumbup: on your chart link whitbit! it looks lovely!

Isi and Whit - I'd be happy to help with any charting questions too. I hope it gives you some reassurance about your cycles but doesn't drive you crazy :winkwink:

Titi - so how long have you been married? I just love the you are doing both styles of ceremonies. And I read that how you can't fit into your gown because of all the muscle mass you've put on with weight training. That is fantastic! I've been doing crossfit which has made me feel strong and muscular for the first time in my life! 

When my Dad married my step mom he went back to the Catholic Church. My step mom is a church organist and led the choir at the church i grew up in. So is the church officially against IUI/IVF and stuff like that? Sorry - that seems so naive to ask but I've never really thought about it. I was a little hesitant about a Catholic ceremony but my in-laws are very active at our church back home too (my mother in law cooks for the Priest) so we didn't want to disappoint them. And we love the community in our church, we just have some mixed feelings about Catholicism in general. But it was a fantastic ceremony and I'm glad we did it.

Hope you have a lovely weekend making your vows official and spending time with your family and close friends!

I've heard of zestica and may try it if my ttc adventure outlasts my supply of preseed! I only use a little preseed each cycle though - my cm is so much better with the EPO and grapefruit that I don't need to use as much anymore.

Gotta figure out how to add your nifty banner - do I just copy and paste it?


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks Jaimie! Got my 'Thermometer' Yesterday but in my rush I ordered a regular one! :hissy:

The proper one is on the way though..lol 

I have links to all the banners I made, you'll prob have to ask Reba for her link if you want to use hers. :)


----------



## Titi

Jaimie- Both DH and I were born & raised Catholic but both got away from it in our teens and twenties. We kind of found our way back AFTER our wedding and now like you-love our church community so much and a lot of the good values we are finding there that its really stuck.
As far as fertility help goes the church is okay with anything that helps repair something wrong that would help you naturally conceive a baby (man + woman + sex, ha ha). Like fixing a tube or something. But when it comes to anything "artificial" or causing hyperovulation, etc. that is where they are against it. I was told it was because of the high potential for loss of life. Like, when they inject you with 10 different eggs they know most of them are going to die-
Just a quick factual explanation in case anyone else besides Jaimie was wondering. I don't want to get into my beliefs/opinions so much because I want this thread to be good for everyone lttc w/o assisted for whatever reasons-& don't want to turn anyone off if they have differing religious beliefs then me! Also the cost aspect is crazy. We just can't really part with $12,000-$18,000 EACH try!!! So-we'll see.

As far as us, DH & I have been married since 09/08......but we've been together since 2000! We really are kinda behind in things, lol.

Oh and PS about my new "muscles"..........they are nowhere to be seen! I measure more across and my dress doesn't fit but I sure don't have any visible beef! LOL. 

Girls-I'm so glad you have good supportive DH's too. I know what you mean about other husbands not helping & stuff. That is what I was thinking the other day when I was jealous of other girls with babies.......I was noticing they had their babies but their husbands were big jerks. Maybe we have to wait but will someday have the best of best of both worlds!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Doh! I forgot to say what I'm grateful for - I'm super grateful for a supportive, loving, and compassionate DH and a relationship that grows stronger every day. I'm also grateful for our furr baby Bullet. You are right Titi - he must have lots of frenchie in him to look so much like your dog! But he is about three times as big as a frenchie and twice as big as most bostons so he has plenty of bull dog in him too.

I agree, I don't mean for this thread to get too heavy into the reasons for not using assisted means, religious, or otherwise, because that is a completely personal decision. I was just curious about the Catholic Church's position and I appreciate your answer Titi. I could ask my step mom or mother in law but I don't want to freak them out!

Whitbit - if you could please post the code for your orange banner I'd really appreciate it :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

ps - i know i have more muscles from crossfit training but they are still hiding under some flab ; P

pss - i get peev'd about FB status updates on pregnancy, childbirth, and babies so I totally relate titi. thankfully my friends don't complain about their symptoms much, that would suck! my closest friend that is pg actually apologizes when she catches herself complaining in front of me, which I think is very considerate of her.


----------



## Whitbit22

IMG]https://i.imgur.com/iplym.gif[/IMG

Just put the outside bracket on each side and you'll be set. :)

Don't think I will be working out at the gym today. I mowed the grass thats good enough for me!! hehe. We are going out to eat tonight with my best friend who has a 15 day old baby. Shes not bringing the baby (wish she was lol) But she said she'd like to have a drink after not drinking in so long! I told her I wouldn't be having any and that I was in my 2ww.. felt good to say it. She is all excited for us too.. I hate the let down of AF coming every month but at least next weekend Id be able to drink if she did show. LOL


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Doh! I forgot to say what I'm grateful for - I'm super grateful for a supportive, loving, and compassionate DH and a relationship that grows stronger every day. I'm also grateful for our furr baby Bullet. You are right Titi - he must have lots of frenchie in him to look so much like your dog! But he is about three times as big as a frenchie and twice as big as most bostons so he has plenty of bull dog in him too.
> 
> I agree, I don't mean for this thread to get too heavy into the reasons for not using assisted means, religious, or otherwise, because that is a completely personal decision. I was just curious about the Catholic Church's position and I appreciate your answer Titi. I could ask my step mom or mother in law but I don't want to freak them out!
> 
> Whitbit - if you could please post the code for your orange banner I'd really appreciate it :)

Lol I am happy to answer any questions you have or anyone else. I think it's okay when we are sticking to "info" rather than personal beliefs. At any rate-if I (or anyone else for that matter) ever offend someone unintentionally just send me off a pm and I'll remedy.

I did notice Bullet was awfully big! How much does he weigh again? I think Marlow is about 18 pounds. 

I'm grateful for my little fur baby too. Actually all three furbabies but the truth is my two BIG ones are really like self-sufficient grown up children. But the frenchie is just a baby and loves to be held, snuggled and she literally "cries" instead of barking when she needs something. I've never heard anything like it-it's not a dog whine but actually sounds like a baby crying. I think I was blessed with her in the meantime to baby while I wait!


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> IMG]https://i.imgur.com/iplym.gif[/IMG
> 
> Just put the outside bracket on each side and you'll be set. :)
> 
> Don't think I will be working out at the gym today. I mowed the grass thats good enough for me!! hehe. We are going out to eat tonight with my best friend who has a 15 day old baby. Shes not bringing the baby (wish she was lol) But she said she'd like to have a drink after not drinking in so long! I told her I wouldn't be having any and that I was in my 2ww.. felt good to say it. She is all excited for us too.. I hate the let down of AF coming every month but at least next weekend Id be able to drink if she did show. LOL

I've been so bad about the gym (and any type of physical activity) the last 3 weeks. I have such an all or nothing personality. I've been so busy with other stuff it fell the wayside. I have a "yoga for fertility" dvd here I keep wanting to do also.........will have to start up again after this crazy weekend.

Have a good evening. Can you believe it's Friday already? Seems like we were all just sitting around chatting last friday! We are busy getting stuff done. Oh oh-as a matter of fact, DH just caught me slacking while he has been bleaching counters.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wow! I guess frenchies are bigger than I thought - bullet weighs 27 lbs so he is only twice as big as her. Her grin in your profile pic is too much!

Whitbit - I definitely count yard work as a work out. I used to track the calories I ate and burned on sparkpeople.com and yard work was one of the workouts that had a preset number of calories burned per hour ; P I am going to see my friend in NY right after she has her baby in about a month - I haven't seen a newborn in ages! I really hope I'll just be super excited about it and not bummed - I'll probably be plenty bummed afterwards but I don't want to express that while we are together.

Thanks for the code!


----------



## Whitbit22

Time flies doesnt it? Wow.
NP Jaimie... and I thought it'd bother me to see a baby too! It was great holding her and stuff.. Its afterwards that the bumming starts. Good luck!

Everyone have a great night! :dust:


----------



## Titi

My youngest brother-who, for the record already had TWO children he's not supporting with different baby momma's got another girl he'd already broken up with pregnant the month after we started trying. By the time she actually'd had the baby and we were STILL trying I had a REALLY hard time picking out a baby present for her. She also got a girl-which is my dream since I'm the oldest of three brothers and had always wanted a baby girl sister. 

Anyway-I kinda was dreading going over to see the baby-I was afraid I was going to cry or be a jerk or something (which I have to tell you is not normally my personality-really).

But you know what? It's not bad at all in the moment-it's as great as holding a baby always is-But Whit's right it does get a little tough afterward.

Nothing, tho, NOTHING is worse than baby showers. Esp. the last one I had to go to-in which was another accidental very young pregnancy -I was the oldest one at the shower and the only one without any children or that wasn't already pg (there were about 3 other bumps in the room-I wanted to DIE). 

Yeah Jaimie Marlow is a chunker!


----------



## Whitbit22

OMG I would have died at that shower. My dream is a girl too! I am the oldest, had three little brothers for a LONG time. But then when my youngest bro was 8 my mom remarried and had 3 girls. I have taken care of babies my WHOLE life.. I started caring for my baby brother changing his diapers when I was 2. Its second nature.. which is why its so puzzling why God doesn't bless us with a LO by now! Oh well.. I have a good feeling about this OvaCue thing Titi! We're going to be getting our :bfp: VERY soon!! :)
:hug:


----------



## Titi

Way to go with the PMA Whit! I am hopeful too this try. Oh well-at least new toys restores hope! What else can we buy?????? :rofl:

The shower SUCKED! Guess what? I forgot to mention I got my PERIOD an hour before the shower after being a day late! HA! How is that for super F(&$whittage? All the girls were so young there and either got pg accidentally or 1st month try.......so not a single one of them had any idea what actual TTC was about and they were all asking me the dumbest questions-again like, did I know that they make ovulation predictor kits & stuff...it was awful........I had to make an excuse and leave halfway through. It was for a girl I used to mentor and not a seriously good friend. I think I could be good support to a true friend, but will not put myself in that situation again for acquaintances.


----------



## Whitbit22

What a NIGHTMARE! People can be so unappreciative. 




Titi said:


> Way to go with the PMA Whit! I am hopeful too this try. Oh well-at least new toys restores hope! What else can we buy?????? :rofl:



HAHA! I got my Maca in the mail today. Every day I get new stuff I'm like... FXed I don't even NEED this! Or I KNOW this is going to help me get my long awaited :bfp: !!! LOL


----------



## Titi

ya, I think that too! I have been taking maca for some time-but I did just get some pre-conceive plus in the mail today and waiting on some Zestica-both lubes never tried before! Ahoy BDing!


----------



## Titi

aww missed everyone today-hope you had a good day. It was sweet renewing our vows but the church was very hot and and it felt a little silly almost-everyone has left and now its one of those special "just for DH he gets to pick the non-bd routine"........:blush:.........so...........will see you all in the morning.


----------



## Titi

Good morning Buddies!

I love Sundays. I am in a really good mood today. Yesterday was really special and DH was so sweet. I am done with the witch and although this is a boring part of the cycle (no OV yet, no chance of being pg.....) I do have to admit that hormone wise it is absolutely the best time of the month for me-Nothing is sore-I have great energy and my spirts are high. I will remember this and plan more things for this time of cycle. This is a good time to remember that DH & I have a very nice life as is and try and focus on that. 

How is everyone else's weekend so far?


----------



## Whitbit22

So glad your spirits are high today Titi!! I'm battling a bout of the lazies today. Other than that, DH is excited about the Maca and took some for the first time today. Glad the :witch: has left you and this cycle I hope she stays away for 9 months!! Thatd be great. Maybe the novelty of all this new stuff is what we need to take our mind off things this next cycle and make a baby!!


----------



## Titi

I hope so! Glad your DH is excited! Mine was a royal pain in the ass about supplements but has been much better lately.


----------



## Whitbit22

Im thoroughly convinced that men have periods too! LOL

My DH goes through mood cycles frequently! The past couple of days he'sbeen really loving, whereas during my O he was kinda distant. Hopefully this change in attitude sticks around!


----------



## Titi

Just saying hi. Missed a lot of chit chat this weekend, but am pretty swamped today.


----------



## abster

Hey girls. :flower:How lovely that you renewed your vows Titi - I'm still working on my OH for the first time round! When we had #1 I agreed to let her have his surname on the proviso I got it soon as well. Three years on and not a sign of it! Had quite the argument about it the other night. Truth is, he's just a lazy arse but it's become a real issue for me, not having the same name as my daughter - as far as anybody knwos I could just be her nanny or something. Grrr, lazy-arse men! We've been together since Dec 00 and bought our house in 02, for goodness' sake. 
Sorry, needed to rant. Won't mention it again!
Abi x


----------



## Whitbit22

Aw thats crappy. Hope you whip him into shape soon abs!
Gosh I am suffering from majorly hormonal 2ww.. It makes me a lazy blob of nothing, I dont even want to be my usual conversational self on here, so I apologize in advance!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm right behind you in the 2ww whitbit - I wonder if getting or not getting pms is an early pg symptom? Some cycles my most intense pms comes about 5 days before AF. Hope you feel better soon whit!

Abster - really hope your OH comes around. What on earth is the hold up if you have a child and a house with him? Crazy dudes!

Titi - I'm so glad to hear your vows went well and that you were filled with love and appreciation for your hubby afterwards. That shower sounds HORRIBLE. I bagged out on the 1 year old birthday party I was thinking about going to for the same reason - I just didn't think I could stand to be around all those new moms and babies. I also might have stolen a baby if no one was watching - haha! My real fear was that I was going to start asking crazy ttc questions...

I had a nice bike ride with my DH this weekend - we went to a free music festival downtown and saw some friends play a good set. Yesterday I finally sewed a dress for a friend - we started the project a year ago and she got bored of trying to learn how to sew. I decided to finish it up for her birthday.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

By the way whit - your chart link works beautifully!


----------



## Whitbit22

I don't really get PMS.. I get POS (pre-ov-syndrome LOL) But I have noticed I get really tired and lazy in the 1ww.. 

Thanks, Jaimie, couldnt have done it without you! Although it's hilarious how bare of temps it is! :haha: Sounds like you had a nice weekend. I need to get out and do something I'm so sick of the same old thing! lol


----------



## Titi

abster said:


> Hey girls. :flower:How lovely that you renewed your vows Titi - I'm still working on my OH for the first time round! When we had #1 I agreed to let her have his surname on the proviso I got it soon as well. Three years on and not a sign of it! Had quite the argument about it the other night. Truth is, he's just a lazy arse but it's become a real issue for me, not having the same name as my daughter - as far as anybody knwos I could just be her nanny or something. Grrr, lazy-arse men! We've been together since Dec 00 and bought our house in 02, for goodness' sake.
> Sorry, needed to rant. Won't mention it again!
> Abi x

Hey Abi-you can rant whenever you like! I actually can relate to you, I think-as I've been with DH since 2000 and we built our house in 2003. We did not get married until 2008. DH said he knew all along that we'd get married but he didn't want to rush it b/c he truly wanted it to be forever. I kinda thought it was a crock when he used to say it but now with what we have I believe him. He's slow with everything!! His favorite saying is that good things come to those who wait..........how often I could wring his neck when he says that!!!!! :gun:


----------



## Titi

Jaimie-I TOO get SUPER PMSY at 5 days before AF! In fact, every cycle-DH says, "oh boy 5 days!" It used to piss me off but now it is such clockwork and so apparent I just have to laugh. I get super bitchy. Mostly (okay always) it comes in the form of suddenly thinking he is not doing enough to help out around here. I get really upset about the lack of fairness and then emotional when he gets irked by me being so bitchy and yelling at him all morning, lol.

I get seriously lazy in the 2ww though too! And, Whit-this first cycle ever I noticed pms like feelings at ov. Was hoping it was a good sign but just more F*^#Wittage I guess. I'm jealous you are in the 2ww! This is a nice time of cycle, emotionally but so boring! It is also very dissapointing when you know there is no possiblity that you are pg. At least in the 2ww you can always hope.

Jaimie-I got a sewing machine for xmas 2 years ago and still am afraid of it. But I want so much to learn how.

Oh and Abi-it wasn't really so much a vow renewal b/c of how in love we are or anything so much as finally making our marriage "church legal". It was a nice little ceremony but was kind of weird too b/c my parents are the only religious ones left in either of our families at the moment-so it kinda felt like a hassle for everyone else and that made me feel weird.


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> haha! My real fear was that I was going to start asking crazy ttc questions...

:rofl:

That is hilarious. We are so NOT shy on these forums that I tend to forget in the real world and always want to ask pg ladies what position they did, how long they ttc, etc. lol.

In fact, I wasn't thinking and signed my mum up for B&B so she could relate a little better to what I was & I was talking about using w/d method prior with DH and how I was also trying the yoga handstand (bad-I later found out that causes sperm to overshoot cervix) with DH after BD. My mum asked me if I really had intended for her to see such things b/c she couldn't take any more! :blush:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh my gosh that is WAY too funny Titi! I feel like bnb is my dirty little secret because I refuse to tell anyone in my real life about it. I am right there with you on this quote "We are so NOT shy on these forums that I tend to forget in the real world and always want to ask pg ladies what position they did, how long they ttc, etc." I seriously have to stop myself mid-sentence all the time with ttc talk - and that is with gals that aren't even trying! I would be seriously frightening in a room full of pg ladies. The urge to go up to pg women I don't know is bad enough - if I actually knew more pg gals they would be doomed. Fortunately I only know one and she got pg in about 6 months and really didn't have to get all wrapped up in ttc. Her best advice is just have loads of sex, so she is useless (hee).


----------



## Titi

ha ha laughing outloud again. It is so true that I think your average pg women actually didn't TTC the way that we do. 

I told my mum b/c cd 1 is like DOOMSDAY for me-but no one on the "outside" gets it. My mum will call and I'll be in tears or whatever and she is like, "is something wrong?". I always feel like "yeah, cd1" or "my period came today" should suffice and the whole world should immediately feel terrible for me! (lol) but my mum would always be like "ohhhhhhhhhh......so.....did I tell you about the conversation I just had with so & so?". I mean, I really want sympathy from my mum if no one else. I like to be able to cry like a baby when I bleed for an hour or so and feel incredibly sorry for myself and THEN get on with my day. Nobody in the real world knows what this is like. I thought maybe, if I shared some of it-they would know it is DIFFERENT than when regular women are trying for a baby and its a joyous one month occasion with champagne and and great sex and a bfp next month. Oooh boy I am sarcastic tonight.


----------



## Titi

oh gosh the excitement-I just saw my ticker! I thought I was cd5 today but am a whole day closer to OV than I'd known!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh my goodness, now I feel guilty! I am also Catholic, Titi.....vey much so, in fact. But I guess I have just convince myself in my head that it really wouldn't be that bad to do IVF.....if they can harvest only a few eggs, right? I know....bullocks, right :). I guess my desire for a baby is making me justify it. But IVF will really be the very very last bus stop for us. But I am considering IUI for later in the year if I don't get a :bfp: anytime soon though. Even though that would have to come after I get back from my trip to Augusta Georgia in July (I'm Godmother to my best friend's Son. And flying all the way from Africa will cost me a few nickels). 

But in the meantime, I'm going to rely on my novenas....with a little help from clomid....and temping (thanks for the offer of the tutorial guys. I will most surely be taking you up on the offer :haha:)....and OPKs.....whatever else I can do. And what is maca???? Sometimes, when I read posts and see what other ladies are doing, I just feel so darned unserious about this ttc business, really! Never have I even set eyes on a pack of Preseed....I only am JUST getting my thermometer....never even used OPKs. :dohh:

So....how do I get to at them banners then!!!!! :winkwink:

Glad to be back after a few days away! I am so loving this group. Thanks for havng me Titi, Whit, Jamie, Reba....everyone :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Titi - I totally hear ya on the seeking solace from your mom. I'm sorry she doesn't realize how devastating that is. It is like getting a rejection notice after being unemployed for as long as you've been ttc, you know? After AF arrived on my 10th cycle I called my mother-in-law and she made me feel better with her ttc story - they tried for 7 years after they got married. Well, the first few years were NTNP but then they got serious. Would you believe they are one of those couples that started the adoption process and then got pg?! Have y'all ever heard that "ttc tip" - just adopt and then you'll get pg? That is right up there with "just relax"!

Isi - you live in Africa? Wow! I love how you meet gals from all over the world on bnb. Maca is an herb that is supposed to be good for increasing sex drive, right ladies?


----------



## Titi

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh my goodness, now I feel guilty! I am also Catholic, Titi.....vey much so, in fact. But I guess I have just convince myself in my head that it really wouldn't be that bad to do IVF.....if they can harvest only a few eggs, right? I know....bullocks, right :). I guess my desire for a baby is making me justify it. But IVF will really be the very very last bus stop for us. But I am considering IUI for later in the year if I don't get a :bfp: anytime soon though. Even though that would have to come after I get back from my trip to Augusta Georgia in July (I'm Godmother to my best friend's Son. And flying all the way from Africa will cost me a few nickels).
> 
> But in the meantime, I'm going to rely on my novenas....with a little help from clomid....and temping (thanks for the offer of the tutorial guys. I will most surely be taking you up on the offer :haha:)....and OPKs.....whatever else I can do. And what is maca???? Sometimes, when I read posts and see what other ladies are doing, I just feel so darned unserious about this ttc business, really! Never have I even set eyes on a pack of Preseed....I only am JUST getting my thermometer....never even used OPKs. :dohh:
> 
> So....how do I get to at them banners then!!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Glad to be back after a few days away! I am so loving this group. Thanks for havng me Titi, Whit, Jamie, Reba....everyone :hugs:

Don't feel guilty-that is why we have a support thread for these types of things. I struggle with the exact same issues. 

Well maybe it's good news for you that you haven't tried a bunch of ttc stuff? That can give you hope!


----------



## Titi

Oh yes I have heard the "just adopt" tip. In fact DH's aunt had a similar success story (actually adopted 1 child-then got pg right after with 2 in a row after YEARS ttc).

Too bad "just adopting" runs $10,000-$20,000-MORE THAN IVF!!!! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

My mom had SEVERE endo and was actually told she'd NEVER conceive naturally 5 years after my parents were married. So, she can relate, it's just that her nature is a little preoccupied combined with I think the Edith Bunker way of just kind of smiling and moving along, ya know? When I just want to drone on and on about it.

Funny thing is my mom got pg with me naturally VERY shortly thereafter that diagnosis and THEN got pg naturally with TWINS and then again after that on "accident"!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hahaha.. the maca does seem to be working on the hubby's sex drive for sure!! It's a fertility booster as well. 

About the banner.. just tell us which one you like and one of us can give you the code for it. Or you can make your own at mybannermaker.com. :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woa - I had no idea adoption was that expensive! Its really a shame that your Mom went through a similar ttc struggle and she isn't more sympathetic. But my Mom is the same way - she hasn't tolerated me feeling sorry for myself ever since I can remember! Not that you are feeling sorry for yourself when AF arrives - you are mourning the loss of everything you built your hopes and dreams around ever since you started trying. And the longer you try the more built up those hopes and dreams get.

So whitbit - does maca boost female and male fertility?


----------



## Whitbit22

Heh.. supposedly! But I havent been able to take the right amount ( I got the powder ) becuase the only thing it tastes good in is tea and I cant have all the caffeine of more than two cups of tea! maybe tomorrow i will mix it up with a full glass of crystal light and just hold my nose and down it to see.. haha
Well not sure it'd help much because ive been feeling sicky/ dizzy-ish these past couple days. It comes and goes so Im sure its hormones + my imagination= very crazy Symptom spotting Whitney! urrrgh


----------



## Titi

Hey Whit have you tried to make a smoothie with the Maca? I have the powder and find it tastes kinda like malt powder. I like to put it in chocolate and vanilla based smoothies and its good.
I also have a liquid extract. DH has it in his fertilaid pills. I've heard its good for both sexes. I noticed a big difference in DH's libido when he first started taking it although it seems to have normalized a bit now. I have been taking for about 3 months or so and maybe only notice a little difference all around.


----------



## Whitbit22

Well I tried it in a mando strawberry pineapple smoothie but it wasnt so good.. I have no clue how to make any kind of smoothie other than a fruit smoothie so I have no clue! If you have any recommendations I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hmmmm....this maca is sounding more and more interesting. I'll look into it :winkwink:

Gosh, it's so amazing how people do get pg right after adopting, or just when they've given up. I came 6 years into my parents' marriage....just as my Mom was getting ready to see a specialist (she'd had a couple of miscarriages though....and a stillborn). But I hope I don't have to wait 6 years though.

Jamie, yep I live in Africa.....Lagos to be precise.

Kinda down in the dumps this morning. Had a major fight with my DH this morning....so it's not looking likely we're going to get any BD during this "fertile period" of mine. Sometimes men can be so pig headed and not know just when they hurt your feelings! And I'm such a passionate person that when I get mad or upset, I just HAVE to say something. Ah well....there goes this cycle.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Isi - there is always make up sex, right? Really sorry about the argument though - once I started ttc I realized that I get sorta pmsy just before I ov and I've often started fights that way. Not to say you weren't justified, it is just something I've learned about myself. Hope you get some good make up sex though : )

Can your Mom sympathize with your ttc frustrations because she has been there too? I always feel so sad for all the ladies I meet on here or hear about having mc. Really can't imagine the grief of a stillborn - that has to be intense.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL....I do hope we can have some good make up sex to :haha:. I think I was just feeling a bit taken for granted. Maybe after a good dose of Robert Downey Junior gorgeousness (seeing Iron Man 2 with my girlfriends after work this evening) I'll feel better :winkwink:

Next to my DH, my Mom is my biggest supporter in this ttc struggle, because she knows just where I'm at right now. 2 of my closest friends also had ttc problems....one of them recently had a baby :). The other one tragically lost twins at 32 weeks last year. I had a looooong talk with the one who lost the twins on Sunday, and it was so refreshing speaking with someone who knows exactly what I'm going through. She is such a wondeful woman, and I am sooo praying for God to bless her again. I'm looking forward to seeing them later in the year, God willing (they both live in the States).

Thanks Jaimie :hugs: ....and sending a shout-out to the other ladies. Titi, Whit, Reba...where are you???

:hug:


----------



## Whitbit22

:wave:
I'm also lucky to have been able to tell my mom. All this time TTC and I just now told her last month! :haha:
How are you this morning?


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-sorry for M.I.A.......this week is brutal with work.......13 hour days......and most of it at a computer so my carpel tunnel is acting up.

Nothing much new with me, cd 8 with ewcm, two consecutive "possibly fertiles" on the fertility monitor but holding out I think for cd 12 (when I think I will OV). I am trying something BRAND new this cycle and just on a whim, going for quality vs. quanity MORNING sex. Hope that the morning will put DH's little ones at their best (he is usually way too tired for this normally) and hoping "quality" is what was lacking as BD for us has become a bit of a chore lately.

Whit-This may not be the healthiest but I put some chocolate ice cream, milk and maca powder in the blender last week and it was delicious....

otherwise I usually use either chocolate or vanilla whey protein powder, a little soymilk, maca and maybe a banana and some ice.


----------



## Whitbit22

Both of those sound awesome.. Cant really do the ice cream though I'm on a calorie budget lol
I think next week when I go grocery shopping I will have to pick up some of that Jillian Micheals protein mix.. its pretty good. 

I hope your plan works! I have heard it is better. FXed! :)


----------



## Titi

Well we will see how this plan works. It cant hurt its not like our regular BD-Athon is getting us anywhere. 

It's REALLY hard waiting tho-for fear of missing eggy. I'm on cd 9 and on my third day of EWCM & "possible" on fertility monitor-normally we start as soon as the EWCM shows up.

Funny thing is-so far it is my best batch of it ever (sorry TMI) but now I bet that all that sex must kind of dry up the cm. I hope I can build it up-lol. Plus the longer I go without sex the better it is when we have it. Normally we take a break around cd1-7 and then our most exciting bd is cd8ish and then I'm wore out by the time peak fertility rolls around........I really hope "saving" the good sex & cm will be the magic trick. I guess b/c there is only a 20%ish chance of getting pregnant each cycle might have to try this one 4 months in a row to see if it works or not.

BTW-how long does it take those spermies to get into the tube & wait for the eggy? If I only gave it one go is it best to DTD on ov day or day before?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Gosh, I wish I could say something really wise, but all I can do is wish you luck, Titi. Your plan does sound good and I pray it's the charm for you :hugs: 

Lol @ calorie budget, Whit. Don't I just know the feeling :). 

As for me, things still off with DH and me. That girls night out yesterday just made everything worse. Ah well, this cycle's gone for sure.


----------



## Titi

sorry things aren't roses with DH right now Isi! : (


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi girls

Titi, Im with you on the quality v quantity - i dont know what day would be best. Ive been thinking the same thing. I think Ov day would be only cos the egg can live for 12-36hrs after Ov anyway so Im gonna try Ov day and day after and thats it - the other bedding sessions will be just for fun... and i will leave it for 3 days before Ov also - too build up DH's reserve!!! 

Im CD 5 at the mo - just finishing off with AF - prob another day of spotting and then Im ready..... DH is sexually starved these days cos I started spotting very early this period (CD24 for 7 days then period for 6 days so 13 days total - poor DH is gasping).... :haha:

So im not goona think too much about the :sex: and just go with the flow for a few days. I was reading a website and they said the best position for conception is basically standing on your head so your vaginal canal is straight - doggy, missionary and on top are all no no's - so I need to figure out a plan on how Im gonna manage a handstand during sex!!!! Any ideas?


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi on Sizing up Sperm they said it takes about 14 hours for :spermy: to get to tubes.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Whitbit22 said:


> Titi on Sizing up Sperm they said it takes about 14 hours for :spermy: to get to tubes.

really.... okay need to do the deed pre Ov and post Ov and hope I catch the egg! Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Titi, I just heard it's much better to BD about 2 days before o, because if you leave it too close, by the time the :spermy: get there, the egg would be gone. But there are so many theories to this thing. Whatever the case, I just wish you loads of luck babes!

Good luck to you too, Reba!

As for me, I guess I'm out this cycle. I could literally feel my egg rolling down my tube late last night/early this morning.....but alas, my DH and I are still in a rough spot, so there has been no BD. Ah well, roll on next cycle :shrug:

Hey Whit...are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## Whitbit22

Hey girlies!! Hope you are all well! Ive had a stressful couple of days. Was cramping yesterday. But nothing today! If af doesnt show in the morning I will use my FRER!


----------



## Titi

Hi all! 
Thanks for the bd tips! I will plan than the day before ov-if possible.

Handstand? Oh no_I already did the post bd handstand and then read that was bad b/c the spermies can overshoot the cervix. geez all this conflicting stuff!

Well I have to keep this short-miss you all but have had the roughest longest workweek ever and dh and I still have a 8-10 hour shift tomorrow.

Isi-sorry about this cycle hun. I love your new avatar tho!!!!


----------



## Titi

Miss everyone!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Titi :hugs:. And OMG, your avatar is g.o.r.g.e.o.u.s!!!! Makes me crave a beach wedding all the more!! Totally beautiful!

Well, my good news is that my DH and I made up on Friday and were able to get a lot of nice make-up BD over the weekend :winkwink:. Not sure if we were in time to catch the eggy, but I'm just so happy things are back to normal. So....I guess I'm back in the 2ww. I will try not to symptom spot this time :haha:

You o very soon, right Titi? How's the plan coming along?


----------



## Titi

awwww thanks Isi-you could renew your vows at the beach! Are you mainland or near the coast? So happy you made up. Maybe that will do the trick, make up sex is way better than BD sex, right!

Well, not to get too longwinded in this post-but not really sure about OV. Based on chart it appears I OV'd yesterday-however my brand new fertility monitor is pinpointing OV for cd15. Based on the fact that my bb's are sore, my ewcm has turned to creamy, my temp has gone up, and I had a +opk on cd11 I am assuming that I have unfortunately wasted a great deal of money on the ovacue. 

But, as I mentioned in my Ovacue thread, I have been assuming I ov on cd12 for 18 unsuccessful cycles so maybe there is something VERY strange about my cycle that goes completely against nature making me miss my ov!

At any rate looks like we will be in the 2ww together!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I hope you do catch that eggy this time, Titi! It's such a task trying to identify when exactly we o! I don't even know for sure.....I started having twinges from last Thursday....and can you believe it, I'm still having them....so who knows when the little egg chose to drop. I pray 18th time is the charm for us both :hugs:

I'm coastal....I live in Lagos. I definitely am considering a vow renewal ceremony on the beach for sure!!! 

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## abster

Hey girls,
Reba, everything I've heard/read tells me that missionary, flat on your front and doggy are the best way to go - if you have a high, soft and open cervix, as you do around ov, it's the easiest way to have it delivered straight into the uterus. I def agree with you that woman on top would be not ideal - but sex position has never been the way to avoid pregnancy and if you think about it the one thing our bodies are designed to do easily is procreate. I'm sticking with missionary and doggy - there's a lovely mental picture for you all!

As for quantity/quality I'm hoping the quality wins out this cycle. I'm on cd17 and I've had ewcm for a few days; after having cystitis on tues/wed and not wanting to try the first couple of days of ewcm we tried on fri night - wasn't working for OH - and he was too tired sat night - so I just kept my fingers crossed my temp wouldn't rise and we tried last night (doggy, Reba) and will be going for it again tonight. Ov will be today or tomorrow, so maybe 3 nights in a row will be our lot. 

Titi, you're right - it sounds like your ovacue's a dud - I'd trust the temps/ewcm/cp etc. 

Abi x


----------



## Titi

I agree with abi on the sexual positions. Although maybe telling dh we get to try it my standing on my head would help get another round of bd in!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Ladies!

I missed you all while I was away in Salt Lake City  had a great time though and my friends wedding was really sweet.

*Titi*  I love your new plan of BD attack : ) On Sizing up Sperm they said the quality of BD is very important, and Ive read that sperm is higher quality first thing in the morning. The day before ov is best, most definitely. Take it easy on your wrists  carpel tunnel sucks! Your new pic is AMAZING. Ill bet you and Isi have modeling agency employees stopping you on the streets! Im bummed you feel like your ovacue let you down. Looks like you ovd on CD12 to me. You got some BD in so I think you are covered! I am convinced you have a good grasp on when you ov every cycle, because I am also convinced that I know when I ov every cycle ; ) For some reason we just havent hit the jackpot yet, but it isnt for lack of good BD timing!

Aw *Isi*  I lold when you said you could feel your egg rolling down your tube! I really love your avatar too  what a gorgeous pic! Yea for make up BDing!!

*Abster*  hilarious comment on the mental picture! Glad you also wrote (doggy) for Reba, just to be clear. Definitely roflmao!

If I tried to tell my DH we had to DTD while I was standing on my head he would put me in an institution. Im sure of it! 

*WhitBit*! I dont like what your countdown ticker says - but I love futterwacken  whatever that is! Aw, I just checked your chart :hugs:. Let us know how you are feeling whenever you are up for it, ok?

I had a big temp drop this morning and it seriously bummed me out. I was getting a little psyched too because I had what might be an implantation dip on DPO 7  but with the travelling my temps might just be wacky. That ID made me think of you Titi because you said you got a few of those when you were temping that just got your hopes up. So I am trying not to get too silly about mine. The temp drop this morning definitely didnt help

Overall Ive been much more laid back this cycle and it is definitely thanks to you ladies! I appreciate all the LTTTC support, it rocks!


----------



## Whitbit22

Welcome back Jaimie! Glad you had an awesome trip. Sorry to hear about the dip. :( I peaked in on your chart the other day and it looked beautiful. 

The futterwacken thing is a quote from the Mad Hatter on Alice in Wonderland. 

Feeling sad today. I'm missing my Dh but he will be home from work soon. I'm being ridiculous today! Hope you are all doing better than I am!!


----------



## Titi

Hey Jaimie! I was having w/d while you were gone! Glad you had a great time! I've never been west of Fl (except to Mexico) and AZ and UT are two places on my bucket list. I wanted so bad to go to UNM when I was younger.

You sure are sweet.......thanks for the compliment but we really just had amazing photographers. They were awesome to begin with and then did quite a bit of "art" to the finished pics, IYKWIM.

I think cd 12 looks about right for me too. I actually already noticed sore bbs late cd11 night so it could actually have been even earlier. Stupid Ovacue. I could have gotten a new dishwasher (mine's broke!) for that!

Your chart does look really good-hope the id was something and the second dip is nothing! I am actually predicting you to be the first in our thread to get a bfp. This is on the highly scientific evidence that EVERY single one of my B&B TTC friends that became Facebook friends literally got their bfps the cycle I befriended them, lol. Seriously-EVERY single one!


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww hun. :hugs: Hopefully the darn gadget just needs to get used to your cycle. Im going to use opks around the same time I used them last time just to make sure this time


----------



## Titi

I hope so! My bbs are so sore-I have totally creamy cm-getting bitchy and temp spike-no WAY I haven't ov'd yet! But neither the oral nor the vaginal sensor are picking it up.
Tonight I had just put the vg sensor it when it DIED. So I am laying there with this crazy sensor sticking in there trying to find out why suddenly it doesn't even work anymore. Well the batteries already died! It had a 3/4 charged green light but I guess that doesn't work either!!!!!!!! :grrrrrrrrr:


----------



## Whitbit22

Well that really is crappy. I'd probably call customer support and I wouldn't hesitate to bitch. You paid so much money for it it SHOULD work for you the first cycle!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, thanks Jaimie!! Not sure about the stopping on the street though....lol. And I think Titi is just being modest! No way any photographer could be solely responsible for that gorge picture. And so sorry about the dip. I'm a temping novice (BBT therm is still slowly making its way to me) so all I can do is blow a big kiss your way and wish you the best :hugs:

Hmmm.....Titi, if that's the case, maybe I should also befriend you on Facebook...lol! It seems like your friendship holds the power of the :bfp:. On a more serious note, I totally feel you on that one. But I know our time is coming. I have a good feeling about this cycle of yours. By God's grace, we will be celebrating quite a few :bfp:s in the next couple of days.

:hug: everyone!


----------



## Titi

ha ha anyone is welcome to FB me! Thanks again for the compliments you are awfully sweet but I wasn't being modest it's true!

Well, I am pretty sure I was right.....I got my crosshairs today for cd12. BUT we BD'd last night just in case everything in the world is wrong except ovacue, lol. After all, that IS why we bought it!

I am DEF. going to call and complain. How can BOTH sensors be wrong it must be crap! BUT-I don't want to jinx myself. I am actually going to wait until af......maybe it's still a lucky charm.....whether its accurate or not, I would pay 376 to get a bfp whether or not it has to do with a reliable device. Does anyone else get bfp superstitious like that too?????????


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Titi - dont know if I still belong in this group as I saw my FS yesterday and she gave me a prescription for Clomid which I will be starting in my July cycle - im getting a HSG done in june cycle. She said the clomid might help with my spotting which might then help me get a BFP.... 

Clomid is assistance isnt it? I removed my banner just incase.....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Reba, if doing clomid disqualifies you from the group, then I should be long gone :haha:. I had my first round in March, and intend to do round 2 if this cycle doesn't pan out. But I don't think you should take off your banner though.

Definitely going to take you up on the FB offer, Titi :haha:. I'm beginning to worry if I'm still in this cycle...especially considering how late we BD'd....and how symptomless I am 4dpo. Anyways, I better get my head out of the clouds and just hope for the best, really. My trust in God is really what's carrying me through, really. I know He will soon bless us with our heart's desires.

But yep, I think you've got it pretty covered, Titi. My heart and prayers are with you :flower:


----------



## Titi

Hi Reba & Isi-

I think I mainly had IVF/IUI, etc. in mind when I started the thread-would love for you girls to stay! 
I actually did not know Clomid was against my religion until last month and had myself requested it back in Nov., but we were told it wouldn't help us so never went on. 

I still struggle with how devoted/strict I can adhere to my faith if we try too long without a bfp-I just know in this moment we can continue on, as is. That's why all the support we can get helps...........

Isi-I think I found you. 

Well I have to hit the road for business now-will be gone the rest of the day : (
hope I can check in later tonight.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh my goodness....clomid too? I don't understand, Titi. If you're not discarding eggs, how is it bad? Please educate me.....I'd really like to know :shrug:

On a lighter note....found you too :yipee:


----------



## Whitbit22

My doc gave me clomid even though I thought I O'd. It didnt do jack but thats besides the point. Im getting SO fed up Im going to ask my new doc Monday for Femara.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Whit - what is femara? I hope you find a new doc that you like. Finding good medical help is hard! I'm really loving the Alice in Wonderland theme - have you seen the Johnny Depp movie yet? I haven't, but I will rent it someday.

So I just proved Titi wrong - just found AF hiding around my cervix. This is the first time I went looking for her - I didn't want to post without knowing whether or not she was going to show.

Isi and Reba - I hope you both stick around. I love your posts and find them encouraging.

Titi - so sorry about your ovacue. I hope they give you a new one in exchange that works much better for you. Yes, I have all sorts of BFP superstitions. Nothing consistent, just different little ridiculous things that pop up every cycle. Kinda like fertility ocd, which is loads of fun.

I was really hoping I would catch this cycle because we are driving to NY next week and I would have loved to share the good news in person. Also, I'll be seeing lots of my cousins which have tons of kids and apparently have no trouble getting knocked up. I guess they make me feel a little behind the curve. I think I told y'all but one of my closest friends is due on the 20th so we will probably see her and her brand new baby, and it would have been much easier if - well, you know. I'm still really excited for them but we started trying at the same time and I had really hoped we'd be sharing this experience. I'm still glad we'll get to see them, just bummed it isn't happening for us. 

Thanks for letting me rant a little...I know you all know exactly where I'm coming from.


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry Jaimie! :hugs: Stupid :witch:
Yes It's my favorite movie ever-- Im preordering it before it comes out.. :haha:

I know exactly how you feel. It's so hard--everyone I know is pregnant or just had babies! Hope it happens for us soon!

Oh, and femara was first used as a breast cancer drug, and still is. It is being used as an alternative to clomid now, as it doesnt have some of the side effects of clomid like drying up cm and thinning of the uterine lining.


----------



## Titi

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh my goodness....clomid too? I don't understand, Titi. If you're not discarding eggs, how is it bad? Please educate me.....I'd really like to know :shrug:
> 
> On a lighter note....found you too :yipee:

Hi Hun-
I am actually not really sure. I'm a "cradle" Catholic but lost my way during my teens & early twenties right before confirmation. We started going back to church about 2 years ago but I only just finished my confirmation and got our marriage convalidated, which is where I learned some of this. Honestly I really didn't have a clue before and am still learning so much. I think I have a link another girl gave me I will pm you. No worries!:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Aw no Jaimie-I had high hopes for you! Well, its not over yet-I think that one or two of the fb buds may have had one af soon after and then the following cycle BFP-it was very short time, anyhows.
Sorry for you tho-that sucks. I hope your trip is wonderful anyways, but I know where you are coming from.
I think the hardest part about LTTTC is all the missed opportunities I've had for awesome bfp timing or announcements. This Xmas DH put a brand new miniature stocking up. He said it was "for bean"......"good luck if you will". Well I had it in my head that I was going to get a bfp and put the +hpt in the bean's stocking xmas morning for him. It was so perfect that it was crushing I didn't get to do it. I've had also the VDAY fantasy, the my birthday wish coming true fantasy, DH birthday present (you guessed it-wrapped up +hpt!) fantasy, and just recently the newly pregnant for mother's day fantasy..........just to name a few : (

I have so many stupid superstitions-like, 'if I don't test this month' I'll get a bfp.....

Oh and Isi-I have already done Novenas like CRAZY : (


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so sorry about AF Jamie. But never mind, at least another cycle has begun. I pray you get that BFP this cycle :hugs:

Thanks so much for the link, Titi....I have been digesting it like crazy. Ours is a funny situation....I'm (very) Catholic, while my DH is Anglican....and not really the religious type. I pray my need for a baby doesn't override the desire to do what is right. I'm going to pour through the site, and any other literature I can find, to explain why fertility drugs are bad, because I still don't get it :shrug:. So glad I can share this with you Titi :hugs:

Whit, my friend just recommended femara for the same reason (i.e. it not drying your uterine lining like clomid). I hear the instance of multiples is also less (even though a friend I have here on BnB got pregnant with triplets on it :D ). Good luck with it hun. Pending the outcome of my research on how these kind of drugs work with my faith, I may or may not have a discussion with my Doc about it.

But my absolute wish is to have twins though..... :). Gosh, wouldn't that be just f.a.n.t.a.s.t.i.c!!!!


----------



## abster

Hey jamie - sorry about the witch. Like Titi, I feel there have been loads of missed opportunitues for wonderful announcements. Give it a couple of days and you'll feel more positive again. FIngers crossed for your next cycle!

Girls, I'm 3dpo, ov'd on cd17, and as usual have no inkling of anything, as you'd expect. TIme to wait around...

Abi x


----------



## abster

Hey Titi, you're one day ahead of me. Sorry about the stupid ovacue - I'd be tempted to get my money back and replace that dishwasher!
How's your OH getting on? He's been a star, learning to eat vegetables and everything. 
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Isi Buttercup said:


> Awww, so sorry about AF Jamie. But never mind, at least another cycle has begun. I pray you get that BFP this cycle :hugs:
> 
> But my absolute wish is to have twins though..... :). Gosh, wouldn't that be just f.a.n.t.a.s.t.i.c!!!!

That is crazy-that is Mine & DH's wish too! In fact, that is one of the things that makes me want to try fertility drugs......
I have twin brothers so it runs in my family (yay!) but I heard it skips a generation. At any rate, I have 4 nieces/nephews and no twins from my brothers so this may be true.
DH & I would love this because we still want a big family and feel like we are running out of time! Plus, it would just be cool!

We bought a minivan last week. It is something we've been wanting for "our family" for a while but were waiting til we had one-however we do have three dogs and the prices were just right now. But it was depressing the other night sitting in the front of our car that fits 7. We both looked back at the same time at all those empty seats-esp. the very back row which holds three "little bodies"..........we were thinking how cute 3 little ones would be back there with their legs straight out on the seat, and both said at the same time, "Triplets!!!!!".


----------



## Titi

abster said:


> Hey Titi, you're one day ahead of me. Sorry about the stupid ovacue - I'd be tempted to get my money back and replace that dishwasher!
> How's your OH getting on? He's been a star, learning to eat vegetables and everything.
> Abi x

I just noticed too how close our cycles are this month. Goody-FX'd it's both our months! That would be fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have no symptoms either but after all this time I think if you are ttc #1 its rubbish. At least if you've been pg before you may have similar symptoms you recognize from first one (or not!). But not knowing at ALL what it feels like to be pg-I have had every imaginable symptom I thought "was it" and it wasn't-and then I've heard of many women that get a bfp with "no symptoms" that I'm just giving up!

Thanks about DH-he really has been wonderful. We also were finally able to give the 'quality' thing a try without worrying we were going to miss eggy for lack of quantity. We also tried two things we actually haven't been able to get in in all this ttc-morning sex (my DH is NOT a morning person) for higher sperm quality and b/c that is actually when my libido is better, and "go straight to sleep for the night sex" (I am ocd about relaxing before bed and going to sleep in a nice cool, non-sweaty bed and DH goes to bed 2 hours after me, so we actually NEVER do this). 

We really only BD twice I think during my fertile period (am). The pm one was actually not really quality sex as it was ovacue driven and I was TIRED and not thinking I was even fertile anymore. But the two AM ones were great so we'll see!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Triplets!!!! Even better :D

We will get our blessings Titi. God will surely bless us with our heart's desires!!!

:friends:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi - im going for Quality this month too - we have only done it twice since AF stopped - im on CD12 today I think. We got a morning session this the am which was good but I had to get up straight away for work and (sorry for the TMi) but it all dripped out of me - so unless there was a wee :spermy: hanging on for dear life then that session was a waste !!! I dont Ov til CD16 anyway so its a long way off - Monday to be exact!!! so will try to avoid fri and sat and maybe get a good morning session in on Sun and an evening on on Mon and whatever on Tuesday.... 

This is me trying not to think about it - and thats all im thinking about - why do us ladies have to think so much..... :growlmad:


----------



## Titi

:hiya: reba! Glad you are going to stick with us! I think you should put your siggy back! : )

That is what cracks me up when people say "when you don't think about it it will happen" :grr: after ttc all this time like I am just going to "forget" in the heat of some super passionate sex I guess-well it hasn't happened yet...........

Do you use softcups? I still like to try and lie around as much as possible but use them in hope that they will keep all the 'runaways' in! : )


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Reba - I really wouldn't worry about the baby batter that drips out. It happens to every one and most of that sperm is the bad stuff - ones that won't make it to the egg no matter what. I truly believe that our bodies are built to get pg and carry children so we shouldn't try to fight nature too much, you know? Most women get pg without worrying about sitting on a pillow for half an hour, etc etc. But I am tempted by the softcups just for the sake of keeping my thighs from getting glued together :haha:

I should have started this message off with an apology, I get very direct and crude when AF shows. BnB has not made that habit any better I'm afraid!

Titi - I started welling up at your description of the mini stocking and perfectly timed hpt surprises. Then you put me over the top with your visions of triplets in your new Routon. You've got one super duper hubby there babe! We got an ad from our VW dealer today saying we should trade in our Jetta - and I do love those Routons - they look RAD. So glad you made the leap and got one. You'll fill it up in time :hugs:

So I think I need to find a cave when AF shows. The two of us can camp out and have a slumber party! :haha: But seriously, I really may need to isolate myself next time she shows...I was doing SO well last night - DH was being super supportive and sweet. I was able to tell him little things that disappointed me about this particular cycle - like being bummed that we don't get to tell our family in person about a BFP, seeing my friend's baby, all that crap. And he was just hugging me and helping with dinner and just being super great. And then we went to bed and for some reason I decided to bring up this crap from two months ago - back then he said "maybe we'll never have a baby, it won't be the end of the universe". That has just really stuck in my craw and last night it was bothering me something fierce. I should have kept my mouth shut though because when I told him that bothered me he got really defensive and we got into a terrible fight. It was awful. I sobbed my heart out. We made up around midnight and finally got some sleep but I just can't take these knock down drag out fights every cycle. I know it is mostly my fault, and DH is getting really scared of me :haha: I've got to find a way to take it easier when Aunt Flo shows. Either that or find a cave - seriously! I'd love to hear how you ladies cope on the hardest day of the month. I'm sorry we all have TOO much experience with it! Maybe if we share some strategies it would help...

Titi - there is no way on earth I'll ever learn to "just relax". But I know I need to find a way to obsess less. Ugh - the constant battle.

Funny ya'll are talkin' novenas. My Mother in Law (whose top advice is to "just relax and forget about it" - even though she tried for 7 years before getting pg!) just emailed me the novena to St. Jude. I want to go out and get a St. Jude medallion to wear and hold while I say it.

Thanks so much for all the well wishes :cry: It really does help and means the world to me :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Reba - I really wouldn't worry about the baby batter that drips out.

 :rofl:

..

aw Jaimie first you cracked me then you made me sad! Boy do I remember keeping my DH up ALL night when he was trying to sleep blubbering over something he said that hurt my feelings. That is the worst feeling! I'm so sorry!
I don't get crazy on cd1-I get crazy like 4 days before. REALLY bitchy and yell at DH for everything. DH takes it for about an hour or so and then he says "4 days to go!" I guess that's my only coping skill for that-it cracks me up every time b/c it's become like clockwork that I can't even get mad at him or deny it.

CD 1 I am just a blubbery mess-maybe even the day before if I am convinced I am not pg-just really emotional about the prospect of never having any baby. I haven't found a way to cope with it yet-besides treating myself to whatever I want to eat or spending money on stupid things-neither really healthy things. I also act really lazy and sorry for myself and let myself go with that for a day.

I don't think you DH meant to let you down by what he said. I know my husby wants a baby soooooo much and he always says things like that as a way, I think of staying "positive" (he's real big into that) or trying to make me feel better. Stupid guys-they don't know at that moment I want him to literally sit down on the couch with me and bawl about how unfair life is........then snuggle, sniffle, and get on with our day sharing an ice cream or something. I think that statement just helps to feel like he is keeping the pressure off. The guys hate the pressure I think that comes with LTTTC.

Don't anybody worry about being crass. I love how B&B has turned all of us. It's like the things we used to think were really private and would never tell anyone ("hey I just checked up my woohoo to see what kind of cervical fluid I'm making") are totally normal here!


----------



## Titi

oh ps. you won't believe this but I had the medal of St. Rita and rubbed it while I said my prayers! LOL!!!!

She did not feel fit to send me a bfp that month tho. : ( 
Hey there is always St. Jude........................


----------



## Whitbit22

:rofl: At that last part! haha
I am also SO thankful for bnb and you lovely ladies. You help me cope! I am seriously a mess otherwise. Because hard as Dh may try.. well, you know. I do the same things to cheer myself up Titi. I shop whenever I can--but thats really all cycle. Just to comfort myself and suppress the obsessions. I try not to give in on the food. But Im naughty probably once a week. (I know not THAT naughty, but I AM on a diet) I've quit working out, I dont know if its because of depression setting in or what. Ok I havent quit, I was going everyday and now only go like 2-3 times a week! Still not going over my calories though so I guess I'm kinda ok.. If I wasnt so lazy my butt would be back in the gym every day like I was two weeks ago! It always made me feel okay I just cant brng myself to go.

STUPID HORMONES!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Awesome - I totally yelled at DH 4 days before CD 1 too. But that was the night before I had a stupid psych out ID on my chart and I got all hopeful, despite your wise warning. Keeping our DH's up all night to watch us blubber ROCKS :haha: 
I love the new Marlow pic - I still want to nom on her belly. Nom nom. 

Please tell me about St. Rita - I'd love to know more! St. Jude helped my MIL sell her house yesterday so that inspired her to send me the novena. Would you believe that I was/am jealous of the fact that she sold her house before I got pg? Because she put it on the market a couple of months after we started trying. So somehow that become something worth getting jealous of :dohh:

Howdy Whitbit! How are ya?

My DH won't let say baby batter - he is highly adverse to that term :haha:


----------



## Titi

laughing again!

Oh yes-I forgot St. Jude was patron saint of house selling : P

St. Rita is the patron saint of (drum roll please).......the impossible!!!! I have the whole petition........bear with me this week is so rough my carpel tunnel like syndrome is killing but as soon as it quits and I have more time I will type the whole thing up and pm it with some info to anyone who wishes. Also I know St. Gerard is the patron saint of helping women conceive. I don't have that novena anymore but you can google one!

I was going to the gym every day about a month ago and now haven't been in a month! I am so bad once I get off something about getting back on.


----------



## Titi

oh and I love nomming puppy belly!!!!! Lol! Would so do it to a baby too!


----------



## Whitbit22

Im good honey how are you? 
I've always wondered about the Saints' prayers. I've had people give me cards before but never felt like I could use them since I'm not catholic.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I absolutely swear by Novenas :D.

St. Rita's is definitely one of my favorite. There's also St. Gerrard, who's the patron Saint of Mothers. There's St. Anthony of Padua (my patron Saint, and I have gotten practically everything I've asked through him)....so many of them. Beautiful beautiful prayers.


----------



## Titi

Hi Whit-
The saints will happily pray for anybody-in heaven there is no religion! 

Wow Isi we are so close in cycles........I am 5dpo today. 

Well nothing new-busy busy workday today-and half of one tomorrow-then a day off!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies. 

Titi - i cant find out how to get the banner back on my signature??? Any ideas? 

Jamie - hopefully the "fluid" that falls out after sex is just the little swimmers that wont make it.... I have tried a softcupp before but panicked when putting it in (thought I wasnt gonna get it out again) that I freaked and havent used them since - think Ill stick with pillow under bum! 

St Gerard Majella is the patron saint of expectant mothers - my middle name is Majella because my mother prayed to him whilst pregnant. Maybe I should try too. My SIL has sent a thing away to St Jude for me too - I must look him up and see what he's all about. I think I might need to get some faith back - ive been thinking about it for a while - Im catholic but not very active - hardly ever go to Mass (christmas, funerals, christenings - communion this weekend). I really think I need to start praying again. 

As for PMS i dont get it too bad - i feel a bit depressed leading up to AF cos I know in my heart im not pregnant but once she arrives the PMS goes away. I was talking to my friends at the weekend who said they feel suicidal leading up to AF - i thought that was amazing - then I started thinking maybe my hormones are out of wack if Im not getting any strong crazy feelings..... 

If i decide to take the clomind (still not sure) then my hormones will be all over the place !! poor DH.....


----------



## Titi

What a beautiful middle name! What a coincidence too-about your mother!

I find the softcups VERY easy now-following the directions (sitting on toilet and pull straight out toward the wall by hooking finger under rim, not trying to pull downward like a tampon) have never had any problems. BUT I seem to have a brand new super intimate relationship with my Vag-jay since TTC! I can't believe how much LTTTC forces you to be all up in there, lol. From the cm/cp checking, softcups, baking soda finger, ovacue vaginal sensor, preseed applications.........the list goes on! I didn't even know where my cervix WAS before all this. 

I wondered about what Clomid hormones would do too-yikes!

Oh, for banner-I think you can rt click on any of ours that you like and "copy image url". Then in your siggy page click on the URL imagine icon and just paste in. Someone else may need to help you though-I'm not good at this.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Beautiful middle name Reba. Totally gorgeous!

Yay for cycle buddies, Titi :dance:. Will you be testing or waiting for AF?

The cycle I took clomid, I had the most evil pregnancy symptoms ever.....but I read that clomid does tend to do that. Besides that, I wasn't too hormonal.


----------



## Titi

I am not sure about testing. I never know. If I have tests here I can never help myself. Usually I don't keep any in the house and then just wait for AF unless I have crazy symptoms. This last cycle I had some free with a purchase of something else and tested when I thought I was late for AF-the blood actually started coming AS I was on the toilet peeing for test. I could have died it was awful.

how about you?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL. That must have been annoying! I find testing way too heartbreaking and anxiety building. I prefer to just wait for AF.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Whit! Some cultures/religions are really focused on saints more than catholicism - so I don't think it is any problem at all asking them to intercede for you. Here in Tucson there are shrines to various saints all over town - in people's backyards, along the side of the road, etc. We have some super old shrines that go WAY back to the spanish missionaries and such. Most of the shrines are to the Virgin Mary but there are others. I feel like the saints are really good for us half wayers ; P Seriously hope I'm not offending anyone with that - just trying to be honest about my conflicted religious aspirations! Hee. I really appreciate the posts from Reba, Titi, and Isi about the various saints and your prayers to them.

In the name of disengaging from my obsession, which of course is quite clear after AF shows, I've decided not to temp this month. I'm really regular so I'm quite certain my window is CD 13 - 16. I may try the softcups though - thanks for posting about your confidence with them Titi. Gonna stick with the EPO and grapefruit for my CM, vitamins and good clean living for DH's spermies, and trying to let go of the longing...just gotta trust that our bodies are made to procreate and that some day we'll get our hearts desires!

You know, the longer it takes for me and so many others, the more I've become convinced that the data on conception might be off. I'd really like to see some current data on 30 somethings and how long it takes. I have the feeling it takes longer than we've been led to expect. I find that encouraging because most of my frustration is with the fact that I expected it wouldn't take this long...so I try to take some reassurance in the possibility that it will happen, just not according to my false expectations. Ha! I expected I'd be expecting by now :haha:


----------



## Titi

saw this in another ltttc thread and thought I'd share-if you haven't seen it yet.

More later-gotta finish this work file!


https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...e-suffers-infertility-appreciate-article.html


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Holy Cow was that ever fantastic! Thanks so much Titi! I had to laugh out loud at this line: So, what can you say to your infertile friends? Unless you say "I am giving you this baby," there is nothing you can say that will erase their pain.

I wish I had the nerve to send this to all the folks that have told me to just relax! It really is encouraging to see all that written out - we've all felt that way and it validates our reactions.

Hope your wrists feel better soon Titi and that you get some well deserved rest this weekend!


----------



## abster

Hey Reba, not having PMS doesn't mean there's something wrong/out of whack; it means that there's something right! (just as period pain lessening means your body is getting back in balance).

Hi girls. Every so often my parner will say something monumentally stupid that will set me off getting all upset about infertility, probably every couple of months or so. And yes, always late-ish at night so I feel tired and crappy the next day.

Thanks for posting that article Titi - can't help thinking it should have mentioned "alternative" things though, such as (drum roll please) TCM (I know, predictable!). Hope your wrists recover again soon, I know it can be awfully painful - I dont' suffer from CTS but I do have hypermobile joints and until I started doing yoga in 2002 they were a real problem - I found out what I had in 2001, when I was sacked for being off sick for weeks, unable to use my hands pretty much. WHan i tried to take the company to court I was checked out and discovered what I had. Didn't get anywhere with the case though, as I'd only been with the company 7 months (the fact that there'd never been a problem with my wrists before then didnt' seem to matter - go figure - and the barrister advised my solicitor that they'd not be able to make a case proving it was the company's fault. Horrible, horrible time and I ended up on anti-depressants for a while, to help me get through the day without crying. You and your OH run your own company, don't you? 

Abi x


----------



## Titi

yes-I should sue me! LOL. No really-they just get REALLY bad when I overwork myself like late. I don't actually know that I have CTS-it could be anything really, even tendonitis as they don't get numb.

I laughed aloud when you mentioned wishing the article mentioned TCM. It was so YOU. : ) :hugs:

Well girls I got PYSCHO on DH an hour ago so Jaimie looks like you aren't the only one whacked out by hormones. A lot of it is obviously that we are working WAY too much this week and I am dead tired. I also had to take on one of his files b/c he is behind and that put even more time on my day........I made a margarita (oh well) and turned on the radio and thought oh, well, at least I'm with DH and its not too bad and then he put in HEADPHONES. I know that is nothing and I am totally hormonal but it flipped the crazy switch. I am NEVER like this normally. I grumped and groaned about everything under the sun for about 15 minutes while DH just took it. Then when I apologized he meekly pulled out his desk calendar and flipped forward a few pages where he had written "and the witch arrives"..............
This is the time of my cycle where I go from hopefully optimistic to down again b/c I realize if I have PMS like clockwork it truly means the witch, not bfp IS coming. : (


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Titi! I would be annoyed in that situation too - I always listen to the same tunes as my DH so if he put in headphones I would be hella annoyed. He could have just asked you to change the music or something. Isn't it way too early for your hormones to start anyways? Or is your ticker off? I reckon that pms is just as likely to occur in a positive cycle as it is in a regular one.

I agree with Abster, Reba - not feeling suicidal is a good thing! Most of my cycles are pretty even keeled and I think that is perfectly normal.

Abster - sorry to hear about your hypermobility, I've heard that is very painful. Would be good for childbirth tho, no?


----------



## Titi

Yeah-maybe it IS a little early-I maybe am just am exhausted. I hate being a jerk. 

I don't actually know what hypermobility is-Abi?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I think you are exhausted - sounds like you work your hiney off! Hope you can take it easy this weekend.

The only other gal I know with hypermobility can bend like the dickens - I work out with her and she has to watch that she doesn't go too far down during squats and moves like that - I think it just means your joints are far more flexible than most people's.


----------



## Titi

wow it sure gets lonely here over the weekend! 

Got a little rest this weekend-had to work half a day yesterday but the rest off and even got to sleep in until 7 today-(after waking up at 5 to temp) whoooohooo!

Anyway DH decided last night to semi-remodel the kitchen so have been busy with that today but I love house stuff. We have the typical Florida ranch which is ALL open and there is no privacy in the main areas and no walls to hang stuff on or put things against....so he is building a wall to separate the kitchen from the family room which will really help. He's really handy.

Nothing else new with me-how about you girls? I have mentioned I have had these almost constant cramps since 4dpo. I'm not hopeful b/c that is really early and also b/c I had cramps last cycle. These are just different enough to get my hopes up but not really. Last cycle they mostly felt like ov pains-this cycle it was like that on 4dpo and then changed to an almost burny pressure feeling in the same area but middle not left side. Almost like a light af pain but watch I'll probably have gas or something.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies!! Missed ya over the weekend :friends:

Titi hun, hope you feel much better. Ooooh, I love D.I.Y. as well....especially when I just have to cheer on my DH doing all the work :winkwink:. Sounds like you had a good weekend.

I have also been cramping for a few days, and my boobs actually had some fleeting stabbing over the weekend. BUT, this morning, I felt some very AF-like cramps, and only on one side.....as in not the usual dull cramp, but quite sharp and sore....made me start to really worry that I might be out again this cycle. AF is not due till Friday or Saturday, so we'll see :shrug:

Have a blessed day everyone!
:hug:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies, 

How are we all today? 

Well I had alot of EWCM on Sat night when I got home for a long day out.... I had my nieces communion then myself and a few others stayed out "drinking" (i know, bad me!!) and I got a little bit tipsy..... So was too drunk to DTD.... but had more EWCM yesterday morning so got a quick session in with DH and again last night. So I think i've covered all bases!!! So think today im officially 1DPO.... roll on the 2WW. Might even get a wee session in tonight just incase!!!


----------



## Titi

Hi Isi-
I started getting that "stabbing boob pain" around Nov. I think. I'd never had that before-it was really bad that cycle. 

The cramps I usually get are the kind you are having now-sharp & always on one side. Actually had those this morning. They are ALWAYS on my left side. Don't know what the dull burny pressure cramps were. I've been stalking charts & researching and there is just no way they could be anything as they were too early. I wasted 20 minutes today looking at pg charts and mine doesn't look anything like any of them-it just looks like my regular non-pregnant chart : (

Hope the witch stays away for you tho!!!!

Reba-Yay BD!

I too haven't been so good about avoiding alcohol. Most the time I guess I feel like what is the point-don't feel bad. Yes-deffo get one more bd in today! Just in case!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I hope she stays away from you too, Titi. This symptom spotting is just awful and takes the better of me. Unfortunately, I haven't charted this cycle, so I can't even see how my temps are doing. Ah well....good thing is we have 1 more week, huh :shrug:

I wish we could just eliminate this 2ww :dohh:


----------



## Titi

The 2ww sucks. No matter how long I have TTC it is the same every time. The first few days after OV I'm sure again that nothing will change. Then suddenly, for some crazy reason around 4dpo until 9dpo, I develop some new and wonderful symptom and decide all over again that yes, I am definitely finally pg this time! Then around 10dpo that symptom dissapears, or none of my other data (chart, etc) correlate, or I just plain discover I've actually had this symptom before and get devastated to know I'm defintely NOT pg again. Then at about 13 dpo I get super hopeful again. Then 14 or 15dpo I wake up and realize I am not pg-and can barely get out of bed. But then...........it's not over yet..........I actually get AF and truly get period denial! I can't tell you how many times I've tested on cd1. Usually it is b/c my period starts-but then of course there is something unusual about the period-either the time of day, or the color, or the flow, etc. etc..........so once again something crazy inside of me tells me its not really AF at all but pregnancy spotting, or late implantation bleeding, etc. etc.

Is anyone else as wacked out as me in the 2ww?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hello Ladies! Good golly do I ever hear y&#8217;as on the miseries of the 2ww. Have you ever heard the phrase &#8220;drink till its pink&#8221;? That cracks me up. I have no problem with drinking in the second half of our cycles. I really don&#8217;t think it makes much of a difference either way. Overall my DH and I have been A TON better because we are trying to improve his SA, but I&#8217;ll still drink occasionally in the 2ww. Think of all the conceptions that take place during / after drunken revelries &#8211; I really don&#8217;t think it is a big deal. Try not to guilt yourself out over it Reba!
Titi &#8211; you are such a lucky duck with the kitchen upgrade! Are you getting any new counters or appliances, or just the wall? It is much better when the dirty dishes are hidden by something : ) That way you can enjoy your meal without them staring at you. We really need new cabinets and counters, but our appliances are just a few years old. You described my 2ww to a T! Is there anyway to avoid that roller coaster? If this is going to take a while, I&#8217;d really like to get out of line for the ride, so to speak ; P I want to go back to just wanting a baby but being able to go on with my life. Sometimes it feels like I&#8217;ll never get past ttc, like I&#8217;ll always being obsessing over it. You said it a while ago Titi, but there must be something more meaningful and satisfying I could be doing with my life in the mean time!
Isi &#8211; I&#8217;m not charting this cycle. Do you think that not charting is helping or hurting your overall level of ss and general obsession with ttc? I&#8217;m definitely hoping it will help take my mind off it.
How are you doing Whit?
I can&#8217;t remember if I mentioned this, but we are going on vacation starting on the 20th. We are driving cross country back to upstate NY where we grew up. Oh yea &#8211; I definitely told you because I said I was dreading seeing all my fertile cousins and my friends&#8217; new baby! Well anyhoo, I probably won&#8217;t be in touch as much but you&#8217;ll definitely be in my thoughts. And I&#8217;m praying for all of us when I do my novenas!
Much love and showers of baby dust ~ Jaimie


----------



## Titi

aww Jaimie I am going to miss you when you go! Hope it is not too hard on you and you are able to focus on the enjoyable parts.

I don't know how to go back to the normal person I was inside before ttc. I saw a woman wrapping a newbie baby up in a babywearing sling today in the parking lot of Whole Foods and got totally jealous and depressed. You are right-trying to have fun in the meantime but it's still hard because instead of thinking "wow we are so lucky we can still go on a caribbean vacation without kids!" now I just think things like, "Been there done that-this would be so much more fun to take a family vacation"...........If there is a way to get off the ride, I haven't found it. It reminds me of this waterslide I did in Orlando (the bullet, funnily enough) where it was a a vertical drop with a little bullet you stood in, and door would open under your feet and.....whoosh!! I was terrified but my DH the thrillseeker extrodinaire talked me into it. When they closed me into that little bullet and I looked down I almost threw up. I wanted to get out so bad but I was even more scared that while I was trying to get out of the little door they would drop the floor and I would get killed. I think this is how it is-there IS no going back.

That is sweet of you to pray for us. I have been including everyone too-maybe all that good energy will go around!

Well sadly I am only getting a wall and extra cabinets. We have plain old white laminate cabinets & tops and I would LOVE wood cabinets and granite-it would be so nice. BUT, I can't justify in this economy-its just pure luxury, that sort of upgrade-so will have to settle until all the practical stuff is taken care of : (


----------



## Titi

PS-8 dpo and BITCHY again today! I have never been so grumpy this many times in my whole cycle. Usually people hate me b/c I'm too nice & happy! Usually I just have the one outburst 4-5 days before af.


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs:

Titi I hope you feel better soon! Its an endless blackhole sucking your hope :( Thats kinda what I am feeling anyway BLAH!

Jaimie- Have fun on vacation! Hope you are gonna let loose. :)

There is a lot going on with me.. I've explained it in a couple of different threads just to let people know--I'm not going anywhere just kind of feeling hopeless right now.. Half of me is anyway, the other half is excited I get to have an HSG next cycle.. I just cant let myself hang around too much and obsess this cycle. Hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## Titi

Awwww Whit......I can't imagine what you are feeling like at 2.5+ years but I know it must be rough hun..........FX'd for your HSG though! Tell us all about what you are going through here, if you want-that's what we are for and want to be there for you.

I know a lot of people get pg straight after an hsg-------hmmm maybe I should book one!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi :hi:,

I've finally found my way here! Hope you have room for one more!:flower:


----------



## Titi

yay Dee!!! 

I've been hoping you would make your way over...........I think you will really like it here. 

: ) :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

I am sure I will :hugs:.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome Dee!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Titi. I know how you feel, hun. Just try to keep the PMA, okay!

Jamie, I am a chronic symptom spotter and I have never charted, so no, I don't think not charting reduces the ss :haha:.I wish someone could tell me what to do not ss every cycle. Keeping fx for you for this cycle, hun :hugs:

Welcome Dee :wave:


----------



## Titi

Jaimie-
I have decided on the answer to your charting/stress question today-having experience temping and not temping/taking a break from it. Guess what? It is yet another you're 'darned if you do, darned if you don't' paradox of TTC!!!!!

Today I woke up with a higher temp then all this cycle. I'm not the sharpest at 5 am and was TOTALLY excited that it was the beginning of triphasic. Got up and immediately logged my temp into FF. ONLY to find out that (I guess I just can't possibly remember all this stuff after 18 cycles) my temp ALWAYS spikes on 9dpo (at least I'm predictable!) and then nose dives the rest of the cycle. So I was totally depressed again. 
It's for these reasons I took a break from temping the last few cyles. Yes it is heartbreaking at times and stressful.
The problem is, NOT temping, once you've started, ends up being stressful too. Like at the end of your cycle, when normally temping would indicate your af is on the way, you don't have that luxury-so you just get your hopes up in a different fashion......and can't "confirm" anything through your chart.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Welcome Dee. :flower:

Jamie - enjoy your holidays - my sister lived in Upstate New York for years (Saratoga Springs to be exact) but then moved to Massachussetts. I loved Saratoga and went there on holidays every summer - so im sure you'll have a great time. :thumbup:

Titi - temping was depressing me in the end up cos I got so hopefully when it went high, then low, then high.... and then AF would show.... it was too stressful so I gave it up. At least I found out that I Ov on CD16 so it helped in one way. 

Well I never got to DTD last night (CD16 - ov day) - DH was too tired and I was too but I would of just done it but he was asleep before I got to bed!!! he said we'll do it in the morning -i woke up and he was already in the shower - so totally missed it. Oh well maybe CD13, CD14 & twice on CD15 will do the trick! Not very hopeful but what the hell! 

Whitbit - i have HSG next month too - and have been trying for 29 months approx so I totally know how your feeling - it sucks big time but I still live in hope. Im trying to relax and go with the flow (easier said than done) but the huge clock inside me is ticking like mad.... wish i could drowned it out some out!!!! 

Isi - i was symptom spotting like mad when I first start TTC (and for about a year after) but then I started saying "oh thats the same pain, in the same place as Ive had before" so now when I get a symptom I think "have i had this before" and if the answer is yes then I forget about it - if the answer is no however I get all excited - its a lose lose situation -and the worst part is Ive never been pregnant so how the hell would I even know what a symptom was!!!! Sucks! :growlmad: 

Ladies we'll all get there in the end - please god! :flower:


----------



## Titi

Hiya Reba-don't you hate that DH is always the final word of whether you get to bd or not? I know for a fact BD has got to be more enjoyable for the man and all this time I don't think I've ever missed a bd due to being tired or not feeling like it (that is how I feel most the bd time!!!) but sure DH has plenty of times!

I think you are covered tho!!!!

well girls I found this website today and didn't get to read much but it looks great so far what I did read: https://www.theafa.org


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gifYou gals are the bestest!

Titi - I really loved your scary water ride analogy - that is all too true. I'm sorry your temp spike turned to disappointment once you realized it tends to happen on CD 9. Yes, I think that towards the end of my 2ww I'll be nervous about not having a cycle worth of temps to stare at and compare against. But I'm convinced that I know when I ov, which is all that I really needed temping for.

Whit & Reba - the more I'm exposed to the world of TTC the more I'm also convinced that it is pretty common to have a long row to hoe, especially in our 30s. I really think the data is out of date on that stuff - isn't it like only 15% don't conceive their first year of trying? I'll bet it is more, especially if you isolate the odds by age. I've known three women, who happen to be grandmothers now, that didn't conceive their first until after 5 - 7 years of trying. I hope that doesn't upset you, I truly don't mean it to come across that way, it is just that those stories give me hope so I wanted to share them. Of course I hope we conceive long before then, but I just take some comfort in the fact that I'm not the medical aberration the typical statistics sometimes makes me feel like.

Isi - another stunningly gorgeous wedding pic! Love it!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Reba - funny that you've spent some time in Saratoga. I went to grad school in Troy, just an hour or so south of there along the northway. 

Thanks for all the well wishes on my vacay ladies - I'll be missing you too! I'm sure I'll check in at least once or twice though.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh man - I forgot to say that I really hope your HSG goes well Whit, and that it boosts your fertility!


----------



## Whitbit22

Jaimie--that is really comforting to know that maybe all the statistics havent actually been counted or updated... plus that doesnt include people who dont go to the doctor about it or are just ntnp. 

Reba--thats cool we will both have our hsg on the same cycle. I think we should all book them for the boost! LOL

Anyway the thing the doc thinks I may have-- I had some tests come back abnormal a couple of years ago at the endocrinologist (why this is the first gyn who wanted to talk to him about it i have no idea) It *may* be Congenital Adrenal Hyperplasia---where I might lack an enzyme to make cortisol and some other hormone. If I did have it it'd be very low-grade and not as bad as the classic. I was pretty upset at the prospect.. but I did some googling and it appears that the hormones can be balanced with a steroid pill--thus helping pregnancy. So Fxed if thats what it is the fix will be simple. :)

Titi--hope you are doing ok! Are you going to test this cycle? Everything crossed for you!! Great you got your Ovacue issue sorted :D


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Jaimie :D. And yeah, I also agree that the statistics seem to be warped and misleading. But I'm also praying we will not be part of that statistic. I'm really counting on every single one of us on this thread getting pregnant within the next couple of cycles. From the bottom of my heart, I do pray so!!! And Jaimie, where did you get that group hug emoticon????!!! I LOVE it!!!! :D

Whit, good luck with the HSG hun. When do you have it?

Titi.....sending you a bear sized :hug:

As far as symptom spotting goes, I have decided to just throw it all in the air, because it is doing my head in. This cycle, I have had my most extreme "symptoms" ever, and I think my brain and my body seem to have some short of shady partnership. All I need to do is read a symptom, and voila, I get it. So I decided yesterday, in the middle of a "burning boobs" experience that you know what, enough of all that! I'm going to keep my mind clear and just wait for AF to show up in a couple of days. Either that or I go loony!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies, 

Whitbit - what daye do you think your HSG will be on? The clinic I go to only do them on a Friday so if my Af shows on time (1st June) then the only time I can have it is Fri 11th June (which is CD11 - they say they only do them up to CD10 incase of pregnancy but I dont ov til CD16 anyway so 5 days to clear the tubes of any left over dye. And I'll prob just tell them Im CD10 just in case they so no - I cant be waiting another month for it. 

Jamie- i rem passing Troy (or a sign for it at least) when I use to visit my sister - small world eh! 

Isi - i know you dont want to be symptom spotting but your burning boobs one sounds promising.... Ive never had any really symptoms in the boob area in the whole 2.5 yrs of TTC.... I think if I did I would get very excited. Im trying not to SS too - but i have noticed pains in my stomach and twinges in my ovaries but i think its all in my head and Im sure ive felt like this before. ITS SO BLOODY HARD............

Titi - yeah hate that fact that DH always has the final word - i should of just jumped on him anyway but I was at the stage were I couldnt be bothered either.... I really hope we caught it this month (but ive been having twinges and some more CM and Im wondering if I ov'd later - who knows - might need to purchase a CBFM and start tracking properly or revert to Temping just to get an accurate picture.... i just find it too boring!!! 

R


----------



## Titi

Good morning girls!

Isi-I tried to chart stalk you this morning to see how it was going but you don't have a link : ( I know all about the SS-I had to "give it up" too b/c I forgot to mention that the cycle I had the "burning boob pain" I also had what looked to me like an ID and a triphasic chart! That AF about killed me. I put "give it up" in quotes b/c of course NOT symptom spotting is the same theory as "forgetting about TTC"..........I may not LOOK for symptoms but you can imagine that if something new pops up that I've never had before (like my "burning pubic cramps" this month-why is everything burn?) then I can't help but google it a little! I think the most sane approach is the realization that there is NO SINGLE sure pregnancy sign. EVERY single symptom or chart thing is 50%-50% of women that had it got pg, and the other 50 went on to get AF-so even if I think I have a promising sign I remind myself of that now, whereas before I used to get convinced I was pg.

It makes sense that the statistics could be wrong-and yet when I see all these newbies getting bfps straightaway, I wonder. I had a gander through my friend list the day before yesterday (I guess just to make myself cry) and so many of them are already in the 3rd tri!!!!!! 

Jaimie-it doesn't depress me when you talk of 5-7 year wait for a bfp. I'm getting to the point where I'd almost relieved if someone could guarentee me a bfp then...........it is the fear that we CANT have a bfp at all that ices over my heart. It is hopeful for me to know that if you haven't had one by year 2-you aren't out of the game as it can seem here on the ltttc boards when so many are starting ART long before then.

Whit-as far as testing goes, I so far don't have any plans to. My chart is the same as it is every month. I had my mini spike yesterday at 9dpo and today it is starting its snarly little downward plunge. :cry:. So I will just wait for af and maybe this time I will have a special surprise for her :gun:.........so unless I get a neverbeforehappened temp rise from tomorrow on, no testing for me.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL....no chart yet, Titi. Maybe next cycle...or maybe not :winkwink:. Our bodies can be really evil though....with all those faux symptoms. But we SHALL prevail. And I'll be right behind you to :gun: the :witch: down if she shows. Boooo Hisss!!!!

Thanks Reba, but I really am at the stage where I'm afraid to hope. When I realised that my body was next to only James Bond in the trickery department was 2 cycles ago, when I got the "metallic mouth" symptom. I have a baaad sweet tooth, but all of a sudden was repulsed by everything sweet. Add this to lower back ache, nausea, etc. etc., I was one foot at the Baby Shop ordering a crib....:haha:. I almost passed out when AF came. Nah, I've decided to wait this one out! I also think it's a good idea to do your HSG as soon as you can. So that you can move on with your plans. I had mine on CD 10.

:hug:


----------



## Titi

oh no you did NOT get metallic mouth! What an evil trick! Even that one has not happened to me!

Although I have even got the food cravings one! That convinced me I was pg in Nov. Craving something I like would be one thing, but I suddenly got an insatiable craving for chicken parmigan (sp).........I have NEVER liked chicken parm., or any kind of parm for that matter-in fact I don't like anything that is breaded. But all I wanted for two weeks straight was chicken parm.......I was getting it every day. Even DH was convinced. : (

Since then now I ALWAYS get crazy cravings in the 2ww WTF? This cycle it is Hot Pastrami sandwiches and BEER! TWO things I also just have never cared for and normally don't want. Lol.

Jaimie-I think taking a break from temping is good-and always worth a try. I haven't decided yet if I am going to temp again next cycle or not...........I just wanted to see if my ovacue is working. Now that I have found out that I had accidentally deleted an important reading and manually everything else lined up (according to support line) I am more confident.......but might doublecheck again next cycle.

Argh tho I wish there wasn't a next cycle!!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Jaimie :D. And yeah, I also agree that the statistics seem to be warped and misleading. But I'm also praying we will not be part of that statistic. I'm really counting on every single one of us on this thread getting pregnant within the next couple of cycles. From the bottom of my heart, I do pray so!!! And Jaimie, where did you get that group hug emoticon????!!! I LOVE it!!!! :D
> 
> This cycle, I have had my most extreme "symptoms" ever, and I think my brain and my body seem to have some short of shady partnership. All I need to do is read a symptom, and voila, I get it.

Here is the group hug code: https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif[img] Just add a "/" before the last "img" and you can dole out group hugs too!

I can't profess to be a statistics expert or anything, but the longer I go in this ttc insanity the more gals I find in the same boat. Of course they tend to congregate here in bnb, but I'm also hearing more stories from friends and family. Really hope we can all learn to have a looser grasp on our heart's desire and that our dreams our realized before our faith dies! :haha:

Gotta love the psychosomatic ss insanity - I'd blame it all on the stuff I read on these threads but I was doing it before I found bnb. I just try to laugh at myself when I catch myself doing it. I'm feeling really sarcastic this cycle!

[quote="Titi, post: 5444785"]EVERY single symptom or chart thing is 50%-50% of women that had it got pg, and the other 50 went on to get AF-so even if I think I have a promising sign I remind myself of that now, whereas before I used to get convinced I was pg.

It makes sense that the statistics could be wrong-and yet when I see all these newbies getting bfps straightaway, I wonder. I had a gander through my friend list the day before yesterday (I guess just to make myself cry) and so many of them are already in the 3rd tri!!!!!! [/QUOTE]

Yup - that is what I keep telling myself too - that all these "symptoms" are also signs that AF is imminent. And again, I'm definitely no expert on the stats - I just find myself doubting them when I become one of the outliers, and when so many women I'm getting to know are outside the percentages as well.

I'm awful sorry about your friend's list - that is super sucky. I've found myself wanting to make a list of the just the 30 somethings ttc their first but decided that was going overboard a little (ok, alot). And I'm trying to stay away from the testing threads, they are a buzz kill!

[quote="Titi, post: 5446812"]I just wanted to see if my ovacue is working. Now that I have found out that I had accidentally deleted an important reading and manually everything else lined up (according to support line) I am more confident.......but might doublecheck again next cycle.

Argh tho I wish there wasn't a next cycle!!!![/QUOTE]

I would LOVE if there weren't a "next" cycle for you too Titi! And I'm glad you figured out the situation with your ovacue - I was really pissed off for you on that one!

Reba and Whit - really hope your HSGs go well and I'm eager to hear about your experience and feedback from the docs. Whit, have you done the 21 day bloods test? I think that is for hormones...

ok - seriously need to focus on some work and packing...


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> ok - seriously need to focus on some work and packing...


:cry: :cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

AF showed up for me 2 days early. Ah well....at least the horrid 2ww is over. I feel kinda sad but am still holding on to God and praying He blesses my DH and I soon.

I've decided against doing clomid this cycle......maybe next one...or even after my trip to America in July....I don't know :shrug:. Possibly even IUI then....not sure (I guess that would officially disqualify me from this group :blush:).

Awww mehn! I'm trying to keep a strong heart but it is sooo hard. My Dad just called to wish me a happy birthday 6 whole days early (for the first time in 33 years, he actually missed the date), and that has gotten me all teary. But I need to get myself together before the rest of my colleagues get to work (I'm the first one here).

Good luck Titi, Jamie, Reba and Whit. I hope you have better luck than me this cycle.

:hug:


----------



## Titi

oh no Isi! I'm so sorry. I know you were hopeful with the belly button pain. Damn Witch :gun: :gun: :grr:

Hope your day goes okay-treat yourself to something nice. I love the avatar and pray it will be you soon!


----------



## Titi

PS-Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Isi - sorry the witch got you again :hugs: - i really hate her sometimes..... Im the same as you, dont know when to start (or even if to start) the clomid. Its a big decision but I suppose after trying for so long you'd do anything to see a BFP. It might be best to wait til after your holiday - maybe a break away will do you the world of good and even get you a BFP.... who knows!!! :flower:

As for me Im CD19 - I'm 3DPO going by my usual Ov day of CD16 but my signature thing always tells me Ov day is CD18 so just for safe measure we DTD last night again.... I was having pains and twinges so maybe it is my OV day. 

Anyway the 2WW sucks - wish it would hurry up - then i can get my HSG done and then decide whether to go for the clomid or not (which reminds me I must pick up the prescription). 

Hows everyone else this am?


----------



## Titi

Reba & Isi-

Have either one of you tried Soy Isoflavones yet? I actually haven't ever taken them before (don't know why, now come to think of it) but I have read in many places that they are considered "nature's clomid".


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi said:


> Reba & Isi-
> 
> Have either one of you tried Soy Isoflavones yet? I actually haven't ever taken them before (don't know why, now come to think of it) but I have read in many places that they are considered "nature's clomid".

Hi Titi - no I havent tried it but was thinking about it. I thought it might be better than Clomid (less side effects etc) - but Im already taking MACA and didnt want to be trying more stuff - and then I thought i dont want to try Soy and it doesnt work and then i try Clomid - seems like alot of things messing with mother nature!!! Im afraid that if I start taking things like clomid or soy then they will seriously mess with my body (i do Ov on my own and have a pretty regular/normal cycle) - if i start messing with it then it might get totally messed up and make a BFP even more of a distant dream! Im a bit of a chicken!!! :wacko:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

By the way does anyone know what these Jenny Renny readings are all about? I see alot of people taking about them but no idea where they get them. I;ve never in my life went for a reading or anything like that (again Im a chicken) but would love to know what the Jenny ones are all about.


----------



## Titi

Reba-I guess I haven't taken it yet for same reasons as you.

Jenny is an online psychic that predicts your conception date and gender. If you want to see how accurate she is the girls have started an accuracy thread. It looks like a bunch of bull to me. I still wanted to do it myself, just for fun but didn't for two reasons. One is I know even though I don't believe it-if she said I was going to get a bfp next month and I didn't I'd be crushed. Also DH is very angry that he feels she is taking advantage of all us poor desperate ttc women and doesn't want to financially support that!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Titi and Reba :hugs:. Yeah, it was pretty crushing seeing it on the TP this morning.....very in fact. I'm still not quite myself today....more quiet that I'd ordinarily be....but I just have to chin up and move on.

Thanks Titi....but my birthday is on the 26th :D. My Dad called me too early, which is why I got bummed out. First time I'm not looking forward to a birthday. 33 and no :bfp:. Wow.....never would thunk it :shrug:. I pray God has a plan for me this year.....

Thanks Reba....I agree that the break might do me good....but to be honest, I don't know if I'm that patient to wait till July. In fact, I'm still actually toying with the idea of going to see my doctor today!!!!!!!!! I want this baby soooo bad....I can't even think straight right now.....I don't know...

No, I haven't tried the soy, Titi.....not sure if I'll be able to lay my hands on it here. I ovulate on my own, but I take the clomid to ensure I do so from both tubes, being that I have 1 good one.......

Sorry ladies...I'm all over the place today. Maybe I'll feel better later.....


----------



## Titi

Isi-:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Well....kinda changed my mind about the clomid. I've decided to go see my Doctor tomorrow and take it for the 2nd time. But my husband has forbidden me from doing the HMG injectibles as well (since I reacted so badly to it before).....ah well! I hope the clomid alone works. I actually don't have a problem ovulating....it's just making double sure it's from my good side.

Ah well....such a difficult journey, this one....and I never seem to be able to handle it well when AF shows. Cycle after cycle, I convince myself I'll be fine regardless, and when AF appears, I'm a nervous sobbing wreck :cry:

I'm still toying with the idea of going home early.....but my DH will be really upset with me if I do that.....he really doesn't understand why it gets me the way it does. I wanted to throttle the phone today when he said to me "We don't have a problem, babes. We haven't done 2 years yet". He also screamed blue murder when I mentioned going back to my Dr. after last treatment didn't go well....and wasn't successful either. I'm actually going to go behind his back to do the clomid....hoping that it doesn't affect me the way the injectibles did...... Lord help!

Forgive my selfish rant :cry:


----------



## Titi

Oh Isi-hun I know you don't feel yourself right not but not so sure it is a good idea to go behind your DH's back on something that truly is equally both your say-I'm just not sure anything good can result from being dishonest........hope you didn't mind me saying that I only hope for what is best for you!!! :hugs: 

I'm right with you tho and feeling crap today too. In fact I just went back to bed for hours and only dh got me to come back up. I tested bfn with the brand new SIX day early FRER this morning (the box says ALL the women in the study that were pg got a + by FOUR days before AF)-

I wasn't going to test but my temp went up, like triphasic this morning and it never, ever has gone up at all on 11dpo in all my temping. It has always gone down toward AF so I couldn't help myself. I didn't have any tests here so actually drove out to a store very early. Not even a hint of a second line. Cried my eyes out again and I just feel like how do I keep doing this month after month after month after month-I know how hard it is Isi-

Anyway-I'm pretty good at temping but never knew the things, beside waking up later that could make your temp higher than it should be. And I took right on time. Does anyone know why I might have got a higher reading?

If I remember right things like alcohol, lack of sleep, restlessness, etc. all make your temps lower right?

Thanks


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Ah Isi :hugs: I know its hard - i have one good month one bad month etc but lately its all bad!!! It sucks so much that we have to wait so long. And i understand about going to get the clomid tomorrow - im the same - no patience at all... Did you just take one month of clomid and then stop cos of the bad reaction with the injectibles? Maybe a few months in a row with the clomid will help you. 

I just cant wait to get the HSG to see if my tubes have been blocked this whole time or not - if not I'll be happy but also sad that there is no medical reason for not conceiving. If they are I just pray that its not badly blocked and it can be cleared that day!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi said:


> Reba-I guess I haven't taken it yet for same reasons as you.
> 
> Jenny is an online psychic that predicts your conception date and gender. If you want to see how accurate she is the girls have started an accuracy thread. It looks like a bunch of bull to me. I still wanted to do it myself, just for fun but didn't for two reasons. One is I know even though I don't believe it-if she said I was going to get a bfp next month and I didn't I'd be crushed. Also DH is very angry that he feels she is taking advantage of all us poor desperate ttc women and doesn't want to financially support that!

That is pretty bad isnt it - preying on us desperate women and getting our hopes up... Still I would like to see what she says....


----------



## Titi

Give it a try then Reba-I think it is only 8usd!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Titi and Reba :hugs:

Titi, I know exactly what you mean....but I don't think my DH really understands. I've tried to explain to him why it was I reacted so badly but all he sees is that I was in pain...and for nothing as well. My Doctor is one of the very best in Lagos and is quite expensive. My DH doesn't understand why I have to pay so much when I didn't get any "results". He's so black & white, my husband. I didn't get pregnant so the Doctor isn't as good as I say he is. I feel so much at ease with my Doctor and really do honestly have some questions to ask....but my DH just doesn't understand.

Reba...good luck if you try the clomid this cycle, hun! I pray the HSG goes well (I'm sure it will). I really can't wait for this ttc ride to be over.

And as for the Jenny readings....a whole load of crap if you ask me!!! I'm also not sure how getting a psychic reading would jive with my religious beliefs, so it's totally out of the question for me.

Gosh, WHAT A DAYYYYYY!!!!!! :cry:

Okay....selfish rant over. No more whinning and crying!! That's enough for this cycle.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Titi hun....can't believe I omitted this in my last rant. So sorry about today's BFN....but don't lose hope yet, okay?! Your temps have been good and you just might still in the running for a BFP! I don't want to give you false hope, but I also don't want you to give up till AF shows, okay Sweetie!!!! :hugs:

AND as if my day wasn't going bad enough, I just found out that my BBT thermometer was not sent to me after all, and is instead still sitting pretty in my friend's Atlanta home. So annoying, it's almost comical :haha:

Will go hunting around this weekend to see if I can find it here.

:hug:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Yeah Titi - sorry about the BFN as well - i totally missed that post yesterday for some reason. You never know, it might still be too early. :hugs:


----------



## abster

Hey girls, sorry I've been AWOL - I caught #1's cold and then she came down with chickenpox (or chicken pops as she calls them) on tuesday morning. Oh, and greetings from CD3! I figured it was going to turn up on wednesday and I was bang-on. I've had to cancel today's acu appointment, but have made one for monday, which will be CD6 and far more useful cycle-wise. Was going to start trying soy isoflavones this cycle - apparently you take them at the beginning of your cycle, depending on when you ovulate, but I didn't research more into it because once the chickenpops turned up there was no way we were going anywhere to buy them. Maybe next cycle. This cycle [email protected] decided to drop the B-vits. In 7 months they've not lengthened my LP and I'm startin to wonder if theyr'e preventing me from ovulating early enough. 
We should be going on holiday to the Lake District on monday - 5 nights in a youth hostel by one of the lakes, followed by a week with my OH's parents. I say should becasue it relies on #1's spots scabbing over. Thinking of calling them to ask if we could shift the booking start date by a day, just to be on the safe side. 

Sorry you're having such a stressful time, Isi. I know it can make everything far worse, and leave you feeling isolated, if you're not getting the understanding you need from your partner. 

Titi, last time I came on here I couldn't post a replyfor some reason. My hypermobility is actually very mild - some people are actually disabled by it and find they are in constant pain. Doing the yoga seemed to really sort it out - because it's caused by joints which flex too much, which can lead to muscle and tendon damage (I've twice been on crutches with damaged ligaments), strengthyening the muscles and tendons which hold the joints, and learning how to protect your joints can really alleviate it the kind of hypermobility I have. I didn't mean you could sue yourself silly - I meant you're safe from a dodgy employer. Do you have an ergonomic keyboard and mouse and wrist rests for both? There's all sorts of stuff out there which can ease the strain. Do you have the right type of chair and do you set up your desk properly, so you're in the correct posture when you're working? You can probably find all the info you need on the net - unless you already know all this, in which case I'll shut up!
Re your temps, triphasic charts aren't an indicator of pregnancy and dont' say one way or the other whether you're pregnant or not. As for things which lower or raise your temp, more than a little alcohol will rasie your temps, although a glass or so the previous evenin won't make a noticeable difference I shouldn't think. I'm not sure with stuff like movement whether it raises or lowers temp. Just makes it inaccurate. So you may well still be in! :thumbup: Love your new avatar! Is it from your church wedding a few weeks ago?
Hey Reba, how're you doing? 

Abi x


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry Isi :hugs: our :bfp: s are on order! :)
Reba- my doc told me to call when I got af to schedule the hsg. Af is expected around the 9th.. Hopefully everything is good news for both of us! 
Titi- dont lose that pma hon! I read on ff that not ALL women have the classic temp raise. I guess its different for everyone! By the way I like your new avatar- thats a gorgeous picture.


----------



## Whitbit22

Ooh-- on the jenny thing.. I think its neat to hope for or look forward to-- but personally I think its all based on probability and statistics, and is definitely a money making gimmic. :nope:

i also popped into the soy thread not too long ago. There were warnings not to take it if your cycles are regular bc it could just throw you out of whack. But I dont know! I wont be trying it.. After my hsg Im going to have the Femara convo with my doc :thumbup: even though I am leery of any of that right now- by next cycle I may be feeling like I will try anything!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Whit....and good luck this cycle :hugs:. Yeah, I'm also worried about the soy since my cycle is almost like clockwork. But who knows....

Yep, gorgeous avatar Titi. You're a supermodel, you are :winkwink:

DH and I spoke last night. I went to the doctor today and he also agreed I should leave off the injectibles this cycle....but I'm going on another round of clomid (100mg) starting tonight. Wish me luck :D

Have a great weekend ladies!!!

:hug:


----------



## Titi

Hi Isi-hope today finds you feeling a little better and hope your chat with DH got somewhere and makes you both feel better.

Thank you about my avatar-nope Abi it is from our 1st wedding-our church thing was just a quick religious thing that we didn't dress up for. 

Thanks for the votes of Pma about my temps, bfn, etc. I get in a very strange place at the end of my cycle, where I feel like negative thinking is not going to do any good and/or can actually bring upon negative results, and yet I am afraid of the positive thinking b/c the more optimistic I am, then the worse it hurts when AF comes. 

Speaking of which ABI, I am sorry you are onto another cycle-but I do feel you must be getting close. What do you think is the main difference with your body/mind/lifestyle now versus when you conceived #1?

well going to go to lunch with dh now. more later


----------



## abster

Titi, how come you can see my post from earlier today when it doesn't seem to have posted?! I can's see it anywhere!

The differences between last time? Apart from 19th months' bd-ing, and not having the chance to even think about charting/when I was ovulating? My diet was seemingly healthy, vegetarian - same as it was before starting TTC this time round. My spleen seems to have really suffered since then though, from the dairy and refined carbs I suppose, and the damp I'm suffering is exacerbated by bananas, nuts, dairy and wheat. My kidney yang must have got weaker too, although it's always been weak apparently, it must have got a lot worse for my body to be so out of whack. But apart form the TCM stuff I now know, nothing's different. Which is why it's been such a shock to find I'm infertile. There, I said it, that's been a long time coming, but I think 21 cycles qualifies . Just got to keep going and keep improving my chances.

Thanks for the info about soy iso, whitbit. SOmething to think about as I'm pretty regular. 

Anybody seen Alicia Silverstone's book, The Kind Diet? Very interesting. I have my sister's copy but am considering getting my own as she's going to want ii back at some point. 

Have a good weekend everybody!
x


----------



## abster

Oops, just found my last post.. blonde moment and I'm not even blonde...:haha:


----------



## Titi

Okay Isi & Abi-joining you.................:witch:

blame it on that ovacue
Since it said I was going to ov on cd15 (which seemed late for me, but we figured hey maybe that was the reason we haven't been getting pg since we usually finish bd at cd13) and waited until later to bd.

We didn't want to start at the same time and just do it for a longer period of time b/c we were going for the quality vs. quanity this month as have motility issues and really have been trying to "save up". 

Anyhow now that my cycle is over, and I have correlated all the data I am positive I OV on cd11 so didn't bd enough (or at all) before ov.

Really gave it our all this cycle and had 70% pg symptoms yesterday according to ff (stupid site)....but truthfully I feel so much better this cycle at LEAST KNOWING why we didn't make a baby. Before I was thinking of going straight to NTNP (well I would never consider myself "ntnp" b/c face it I would always be "trying" to get pg)-

But going to just plan on OVing cd11 this month and do everything I did this cycle the same except the bd dates. 

Also plan on going to visit our priest soon-we are very close to him. He knows we have been ttc for baby for a long time. I'm going to ask him how to not only accept-but how to find joy in the acceptance in the meantime, that God does not have baby planned for us at this time? I think it will comfort me to hear his response. One of the hardest parts of being childless and TTC for so long is that I feel so LOST in the meantime. At 34 years old I have really done just about all I have wanted to do in life before settling down. I am a mother now without a child-so not knowing what I should do with my time without a child-I am lost and clueless. I don't believe I am meant to just wander aimlessly until we are parents in some capacity or another.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My darling Titi. So sorry about AF. And I know exactly how you feel. We are already mothers in our hearts, which is why we hurt so much. Sending huge hugs your way. I'm also trying to find some peace in this waiting game as well. It is well! We will have our babies soon, Titi. By God's grace!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi girls - sorry the dreaded witch got you all - i'm next.... only 7DPO at the mo but will start my usual spotting in the next few days and then AF by 1st June - i can feel her coming - no other symptoms of any sort so not feeling too hopeful. Im really trying to accept it as well - "whats for you won't pass you" as the saying goes!!! 

My 19 yr old niece had a baby last week (she was on the pill when it happened....!!!!!) How sickening is that - she was trying to not have a baby and falls pregnant! It just doesnt seem right. But he is the cutest wee thing ever - and Im glad she had a pretty easy labour!!! I nearly cried when I saw him - cos he was so cute and cos I want one too...... :cry:

Anyway hope you are all well.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Reba! Sometimes, we just can't understand these things. But we just have to believe in the light at the end of this long dark tunnel. I also hope AF proves you wrong and doesn't show.....but hey, even if she does, once you're done with the HSG, you're gonna show her who'se boss :hugs:

Hope everyone is great!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies - how are we all today? Starting to feel more twinges etc like AF is gonna make an appearance anytime soon - im due to start my usual spotting Thursday I think (Fri at the latest) so we'll see what happens. Trying to stay positive and think well if she shows up then its onto HSG and then after that clomid - if it has to be done then so be it - didnt want to be the one to have to take fertility drugs but C'est la Vie.... 

Any news to report? Titi? Isi? Abi? Whitbit? How are ya's feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Reba :flower:. I was just about to bump this thread :). I'm well and on my last day of clomid. Having a bit of birthday blues for tomorrow (a tad of self pity...no baby at 33...bla bla bla...lol). But I'm okay besides that. I hope AF doesn't show for you, but if it does, at least you already have your back up plan. I feel you about the fertility drugs, but just look on the bright side, hun. At least they (are supposed to) increase our chances, right? :hugs:

Titi....how are you hun? Miss you here :cry:

Oh, tried to have the IUI talk with my DH over the weekend, and he pretty much shot that to pieces. I guess because his swimmers are fine, he doesn't feel the need for it. He also doesn't see the need for the vitamins I got him, but that's another story....lol. Ah well, it was just a thought. I just pray this clomid works. If it doesn't, I might move to femara as I hear it's easier on the uterine lining and stuff.

Ah...well, that's me!


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-

Miss you all too-& Abi keep meaning to respond to your post but haven't had a spare second. I'm really shattered today-had the longest work day. Ready for bed. It's going to be a rough week with Memorial Day weekend here-we forgot all about it and thus didn't put in for any time off so we are being bombarded with overflow work from other appraisers being gone : (

will catch up when I can. Nothing really going on. Feeling fine. Love & dust.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies. Everything is good here! I O'd today, done all I can this cycle now on to waiting. If I dont have any luck I am going to do soy next cycle. Im anxious about the hsg.. Reba are you feeling that way too? Relieved AND anxious? so many emotions... gah

Hope hubby comes around soon Isi.
Hope you take this weekend to destress Titi! :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending everyone some virtual birthday :cake:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies.

Isi - cake was delicious, thanks...... I know how you feel about the age thing, Im 32 in August and I remember years ago saying I will have my 1st child by my 30th B;day (or be pregnant at least), 2nd at 33 and 3rd at 35 - doesn't look like that now. Maybe the clomid will work for us both and we will have twins..... :baby: :baby: or triplets :baby: :baby: :baby:

Titi - you sound like your stressed with work - hope you have a relaxing holiday weekend. Its a bank holiday weekend here too - Im off for a few days which is nice - no plans though. Need to book a summer holiday at some stage - thinking of Spain for end of Aug - as long as DH isnt made redundant by then (which is a possibility - more stress to add to the TTC stress).

Whitbit - Im not anxious yet, cos I havent booked it yet (waiting for AF to show first) but I know I will be - i hate the thought of it. But I've read that you should take some painkillers before hand (prob abt an hr before) and that might help - hopefully it wont be painful though - just uncomfortable I'd imagine.... Im more embarrassed than anxious - need to get the hair removal creams out.... :haha: :haha:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Reba :hugs:. AMEN for those :baby: :baby: or :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Titi

Happy Bday Isi!

Wah-I'm still the oldest girls : ( I won't have a baby before 35 now if I get pg straight away: (

Yes-work is a bit much these days. I am thinking of hiring some more help but haven't had the time to go about it! :grrr:


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Hi ladies. Everything is good here! I O'd today, done all I can this cycle now on to waiting. If I dont have any luck I am going to do soy next cycle. Im anxious about the hsg.. Reba are you feeling that way too? Relieved AND anxious? so many emotions... gah
> 
> Hope hubby comes around soon Isi.
> Hope you take this weekend to destress Titi! :)

I dunno Whit-based on your chart I'd get an AM bd in if you can!!!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I second that whitbit - looks like a pre ov dip today - get another session in with DH (or maybe another 2 if you can)..... :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> Happy Bday Isi!
> 
> Wah-I'm still the oldest girls : ( I won't have a baby before 35 now if I get pg straight away: (
> 
> Yes-work is a bit much these days. I am thinking of hiring some more help but haven't had the time to go about it! :grrr:

Uhmm, I might have the dubious honour of being the oldest...

I'm still waiting for af...I'm beginning to think I may not have even oved yet, I'm at CD 37. I'll have to start temping again to try to figure out what's going on.

Hope everyone's well.:flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hello ladies :flower:. Thanks so much for the birthday wishes!!

Titi, how are you today? I hope you've been able to arrange extra help.

Dee, I hope AF shows soon, so you can get on to another cycle.

Reba...oooh nice one about the break this weekened. It's also a bank holiday weekend here, but I don't think we'll be going anywhere....as we have a friend's wedding on Saturday. On Sunday, my girlfriends and I are planning to "Sex and the City 2", so that should be fun :D. Monday.....I'm just going to c.h.i.l.l with my DH :winkwink:

Whit, I wish I could give some insight on your chart, but alas....novice that I am....no value add there. But I do hope it's looking good and wish you all the best this cycle!! :thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## Titi

Hello-not much new here. Another v. busy day here but hiring another person which will be complete in next week or two so at least can look forward to a break.

Dee-Don't worry-if you are the oldest it is only by a few months I am right behind you! But it doesn't matter b/c we are all going to get BFPs soon!!!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

yeah ladies - age is but a number - we will all get our BFP's soon, :thumbup:

Im still waiting for the spotting to start - im CD27 and 11DPO at the moment. I havent gone this long in a good few months (maybe even a year) but I still feel the old hag making her way ever so slowly to me..... :witch: :growlmad: 

Any nice plans for the weekend? I dont have much planned - cinema tonight perhaps and maybe a meal out (fed up cooking - and cupboards are bare anyway cos we are going home to our hometown for the weekend so might as well eat out - DH was paid so its his treat)!!! We are away tomorrow til Tuesday (off work Mon & tues - yippie :happydance: ). I hope the weather is nice so I can go to the beach with my niece and nephew - but think the forecast is bad - typical! 

Well my boss is in the office today so wont get on here again so hope you all have a nice weekend. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Hi Reba-
Your weekend sounds great! We have a bank holiday weekend here (Memorial Day-for our soldiers). We are still pretty swamped with work but have been invited to 2 parties tomorrow and should be able to make at least one.

This cycle I am on Soy cd2-6-I figure it is natural supplement so should be okay (is that rationalizing?) I think it is making me spot though. Usually I have a light+ to medium AF all done by end of cd4. This cycle I am spotting still with creamy cm which never happens. Anyone know if that is the soy?

There is actually ANOTHER issue going on down there (TMI alert!!!!!)....that is kinda starting to worry me-if anyone knows what it might be? Last week a few days before AF I noticed it was kinda itchy down there. Nothing else out of the normal-just the itchy for a few days. Well DH and I had sex one of those days and it HURT!! The best way to describe it was that I felt really really tight (sorry again) and he felt really big and it actually even did make a little tear (like an episotomy!). After it felt really swollen everywhere and all red :blush:. Since then it's still been a little sore & a little itchy off & on. But no weird cm or smells or anything. I tried "baking soda finger" for the first time last cycle (a LOT I must admit) and I'm wondering if that messed me up. I never have any issues down there so I'm concerned, but really DID not want to go to the Dr.!

Sorry for the super TMI but I'm just wondering if anything like this has ever happened to anyone? Poor vajay. I don't want it to be messed up for BD time.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi titi - that sounds like thrush to me (yeast infection) . I got one every month a couple of years back and it was exactly how u described it- itchy but not slot or even any discharge and then painful during sex followed by a tear. A someting totally swollen / it was a nightmare for a while . Have u taken any antibiotics recently? I blame my recurring infections on them. Get sone cream and the oral tablet too and then get some good bacteria tablets from health shop - acidophilus I think they r called. Try that first before going to dr- but if it persists def go see abt it-. It's so annoying a ruined our baby making every month. Rub some cream on DH tinky winky too :) 

Okay I better get off the net- it's Friday nite after all :) hope u all have a good wknd! 

And titi cant wait to see how the soy goes for you!!! It could be causing the spotting but so could the infection?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Sorry that post is a mess gramatically - I'm on the iPod touch and if I spell a word wrong it replaces it with a dif word - so hope it makes sense - :)


----------



## Titi

phew thanks Reba! That is really encouraging. The last time I got thrush I was in high school (!) and I seem to remember an awful (TMI***) cottage cheese type thing going on-----so I didn't realize, with no discharge that this could be it too-but glad it's not serious, hopefully as you described it exactly! I haven't been on any antibiotics but I did stick a finger full of baking soda up there 5-6 times last cycle (hey, someone in the SMEP thread did it and got pg!)........I am sure that must have thrown something off.

Have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Titi

Just popping in to say hi girls! Getting ready to OV soon-I'd say next 3 or 4 days.

We went to a Memorial Day party last night and DH had a little too much to drink. Not bad, but enough to be more chatty than normal. Someone noticed our new car, (the minvan)-which I suppose is an odd choice for childless couple to most people- They unknowingly joked that with just us and all the seating we are going to have to adopt about 5 children right off to fill it. DH said, "we are actually very close to doing just that"-or something like that. Which we haven't even actually discussed and was also met with some strange stares since that kinda just laid all our infertility issues on the table for people that are only accquaintances. 

Of course we are the second oldest couple there and the ONLY couple without any children. I was already feeling out of sorts b/c I don't enjoy myself at such outings anymore-and really wanted to kind of "cut loose" a little- The problem is that not having any children yet I'd like to at least be able to "have some fun" but I'm worse than the actual parents as far as being an "old fart". I was already exhausted and wanted to leave by ten-I don't like to drink too much, the smoke from the smokers was bothering me......who IS this person???? Plus there was this poor little 17month old running around exahusted at 11:30 so the parents could keep having fun and I was a little besides myself at that.

The thing DH said, was weird. It touched my heart that he has been thinking along those lines even when I don't think he dwells on this as much as me, but I was also a little irked for him to be so boisterously sharing it. 

I dunno-sorry for long rant........I just hate this in between thing where instead of being the one couple without responibility that at the very least should be able to be having the most fun for the time being, I just feel lost.........


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww Titi :(
its so hard to have to deal with people. :hugs: 
Sounds to me like its possible you could have bacterial vaginosis- its even more common than YI but it also can hurt. I had a bout last year it was awful and took two prescriptions of gel to get rid of it. :nope:


----------



## Titi

Helllooooooooooooooo????? it's so lonely lately!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

Sorry havent been on that much - busy at work since I got back from my few days off. 

Hows everyone this week? Titi - how is the itch these days? I hope its clearing up for you. There is nothing worse that getting that whilst TTC - mine came back ever 2nd month for nearly a year and it was really depressing! 

Also Tit - how is the soy going this cycle - are you close to Ov yet? 

Well my spotting was 4 days late this month - of course I got my hopes up and tested - BFN - I wasnt upset at all. And today my AF is trying to come on (stomach feels like Im having contractions - or what I imagine contractions to feel like - wish the witch would hurry up). I booked my HSG today also - having it next friday so witch needs to come and go completely by then. If not then I will have to postpone for another month - nightmare! They told me to take painkillers before the procedure cos it can be unpleasant - i hate the thought of it but I suppose I need to rule out tubal blockages too. 

I was thinking last night about how unfair this TTC carry on is - all my friends made a plan and got pregnant within 1 or 2 months - I made a plan 2.5 years ago and its not working out. My job is coming to an end too (possible redundacy in Aug) - if I got pregnant when I wanted too I would have been off work for a year and had maternity pay - now if I fall preggers within the next few months I will be out of work and who will hire a pregnant person - and I wont get maternity pay (just the crap money from the government that will not help pay my mortgage). This sucks!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies,

Sorry about being MIA for a while.

Sorry about the thrush, Titi. Hope you feel better now. Are you in another 2ww yet?

Reba, I also pray AF shows soon for you, so you can get the HSG over and done with, and then move on to other things. I also only just noticed you're writing from Northern Ireland. My gosh.....I love every and anything Irish :D. I had a massive crush on James Nesbitt for years!!! I think its the accent :haha:. One of my favorite comedians is also Irish (Graham Norton....yeah, I know, weird right...lol). Nice one :thumbup:

As for me, well clomid this cycle was essentially a waste. DH and I decided to just leave the ttc thing this cycle and remember how to enjoy each other. I had slowly turned into a raging ttc beast and BD'ing had almost become mechanical for us. Nah...not for us two that life...lol. So we are rediscovering our sensual selves :winkwink: and I am patiently waiting for AF to show in a couple of weeks, so I can get back on this ttc road again!

Hope everyone's good!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Isi - Yes Im living in Belfast in Northern Ireland but I'm orignially from the Republic of Ireland (Donegal to be presise). Thats mad you love James Nesbit - he is kinda cute (but the accent doesnt do it for me..... cos its the same as my own!!! :haha: Where are you based? 

Thats good too that you and DH have taken a break and decided to rediscover yourselves without TTC getting in the way - thinking about that approach myself. Im just gonna relax and try not to get too caught up in it all. And not get too upset when AF shows (which she did in full force yesterday afternoon - but it was surprisingly painfree - think the MACA really worked its magic this cycle). 

So if AF finished tomorrow or Sun at the latest I should def be done with the post AF spotting by Friday.... I hope!!!! So HSG here I come!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm based in Lagos, Nigeria, Reba.....but I was in the UK for a few years for school. You might not appreciate it, but that accent is seriously sexy :winkwink:

So glad AF came. Wishing you all the best this cycle hun :thumbup:. Have you decided on clomid or not?

Hi Titi. Hope you're good.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All,

I'm on CD4 today and looking forward to this cycle and all it's possibilities.

Reba, can you tell me a little about the HSG in terms of the timing of it and what is actually done? Is it always done early in the cycle?

Isi - Sorry about the clomid last cycle, I've read that it can usually take a few cycles

I am trying accupuncture this cycle so we'll see how it goes.

Titi - take care hun :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls!

PHEW! This was and will be a long week. I finally got some help at work but now my brother is going to L.A. for a week while I am training new person so next week will be worse than normal, not better!

Also there was the nightmare with my pup-she had about 8 seizures since Wed. but I think is on road to recovery now but kept us up all night and at vet all day since then.

Somehow, amazingly enough we got in all the bd's I wanted, and yes am now in another 2ww. Whatever was bothering me so much before seems to have gone on its own, although crazy me just had to try the "baking soda finger" again this cycle! I only did it once though and one other time diluted with water. I will gladly risk an itch for a bfp! Last cycle we BD too late to know if it would have worked.

I took a pretty hefty dose of soy but I really didn't notice any side effects and it seems I ovulated same time as usual. Nothing seemed different about it either. I really really hope though that I made TWO eggies and they BOTH got fertilized!

Isi I am glad you will be able to lighten up a little on yourself and DH. I know exactly what you mean about becoming a BD beast-I think we all do by now. Even if you only take a cycle here or there to not "ttc" like normal I is nice and a little breather I think for relationship and personal sanity. We try different sorts of "breaks". Last Sept. we went on a caribbean holiday and didn't even think about TTC- Two cycles ago we still BD on schedule, but didn't use the TTC lubes or care about position. Last cycle we just did one or two "really good" quality bds- I think your plan is a great idea!!

Reba good luck with HSG-I am excited for you-hopefully it will clear the way!

Dee-any new plans for this cycle? I love and admire your enthusiasm!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Good luck with the HSG Reba! Are you planning to medicate beforehand? Doc told me to take Aleve but I usually dont use that.. :shrug: I'm a little nervous so Im hoping I dont need it afterall.

Titi--Sorry about the pup, glad to hear it's doing better though. Thats awesome that you still O'd same time on soy! It's so crazy with your short cycles it seems almost like you O twice before I manage to O once! :haha: I'm definitely looking at soy as a possibility next cycle unless the doc wants to try something else!

Good luck this cycle Isi! Way to boom into next cycle!

11dpo today.. Hope the Angel on my right can keep the devil on my left from making me test! :haha:


----------



## Titi

Just saying good morning. Whit you are getting close!


----------



## abster

Hey girls, I'm back. Haven't got time to catch up with everybody this evening, but I hope you're all well. :hugs:
Titi, when did you take the soy? I'm thinking about it.
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hi Abi-
I took it from cd2-6. I took a little less than 75mg the first two days and then upped to just under 150mg for the rest.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, How is everyone today? Did you have a nice weekend? 

Dee, im having the HSG on Friday. It has to be done before CD10 as after that there might be a possibility that you are pregnant and that wouldnt be good (as dye is injected into the uterus and tubes to check for blockages and Im sure the dye would be bad for a foetus). It prob takes a few days to clear out of system too so i wont be DTD for a few days either - might just leave it until CD15 to be sure to be sure!!! I'll post a link to a good thread on here that explained the HSG and how it wasnt as bad as people make out. 

Whitbit - yes Im will be self medicating before the HSG - prob just 2 nuerofen about 1.5 hrs before hand and 2 paracetamol about .5 hrs before (just in case).... What i really need is a muscle relaxant so Im not all tense.... any ideas? I will use that "Rescue Remedy" stuff too - to relax me just before I go in also - im getting anxious now but need to be calm - its not gonna be as bad as people say!!!! When is yours? 

Titi - hope the pup gets better - poor wee thing. And good luck with the TWW - BFP here you come!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

here you go Dee

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/328709-hsg-details-anyone-worried.html

:thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Isi Buttercup said:


> I'm based in Lagos, Nigeria, Reba.....but I was in the UK for a few years for school. You might not appreciate it, but that accent is seriously sexy :winkwink:
> 
> So glad AF came. Wishing you all the best this cycle hun :thumbup:. Have you decided on clomid or not?
> 
> Hi Titi. Hope you're good.

Hi Isi - havent decided on the clomid yet - my job isnt very secure at the moment so need to speak to boss and see what the story is. If im gonna be made redundant in Aug then I dont want to be starting the clomid (just incase it works first time) and I have to find a new job and may be pregnant.... its a nightmare really - wish this wasnt happening. Im so pissed off cos Ive been TTC for years and my job was secure - now its not. 

Lagos - its mad how we get to chat from people from all over the world on here - and we all share one common goal - A BFP.... :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Makes sense, Reba! But I do pray everything is secure with your job so you can jump on the wagon like immediately.

Titi, so sorry about your pup. Hope she's doing better now.

Whit....any day now for testing! Rooting for ya :dance:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Ladies! I've missed you!! My DH and I had a great time back in New York, but we are glad to be home.

Reba - I hope your HSG goes well, it is this Friday, right?

Whit - I think I'm only a day behind you. I took a temping break this month so I'm assuming I ov'd on the full moon (May 27). It was a gorgeous, full moon that rose bright red back east. I hope that is a good sign for us!

Titi!! I thought of you every time we started jamming out to the Grateful Dead station on XM : ) You've got to explain what baking power finger is - that is a new one to me! But I'm seriously intrigued. How is the vajayjay situation? I would have been surprised if my hubby said something like that at a party too. My DH did mention the TTC thing a couple of times at different family and friend gatherings. It is the first time I've heard him talk about it in public.

Hope you ladies have been hanging in there the past few weeks!


----------



## Titi

PHEW! I'm so glad you are back Jaimie.......How do you miss people that weren't even in your lives months ago? : )

Glad you thought of me while truckin........I do too now in the VW when the GD station plays.

There is a thread in TTC about baking soda finger-probably easier for you to read up on there than me explain-but it is pretty much JUST what it sounds like!

And my vajay is rosey again----------: ) thanks for asking!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Guys,

Thanks RebaR for the info on HSG, that thread was really informative. I'm so glad I asked.

Good Luck to both you and Whitbit for the procedure. 

The acupuncture was interesting and I was asked to come back twice per week for now. I am considering it. Titi, I actually started back with thirty minutes of exercise daily and back on my healthy diet for the most part. That's all for this cycle I think. I've been reading up on reflexology so that might be my next adventure.

Hi Jaime and Isi :hi:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Dee! Howdy Isi!

So I'm all up to speed on baking soda finger now : ) Really glad your vajayjay is rosy again Titi! Your new profile pic is super cute.


----------



## Titi

Aww thanks Jaimie! & ha ha! Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you didn't mention............Are you going to give the BSF a try????????? Come on..........can't I tempt you with an itchy vajay????? :rofl: 

Dee-I am jealous. I completely forgot my plan to be healthy this cycle and have been eating worse then ever and no time for any exercise at all with work & sick pup.

I will send you an email when I get a second about my accupuncture experience.

Night girls-I'm beat!!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Welcome back Jaimie! Glad you had a nice trip.

Reba when did you have your HSG for?? I finally got an appointment!! It's next Thursday morning!! :yipee:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!

Welcome back, Jaimie! So glad you enjoyed your trip to NYC (I love that town!). Ooooh, I am sooo excited about your 2ww!!! I'll be cheering you and Titi on :dance:

Deen, I hear only good things about acupuncture. I'm too chicken to try it out myself, but I pray you get all the benefits. Are you in your 2ww yet?

Titi....hmmmm....I can only say I admire your dedication to this whole ttc business. Baking soda in my where????????????? No WAY!!! LOL!! What is it supposed to do for you anyways?

:yipee: for the HSG appointment, Whit!!! I hear it does make everywhere nice and clear and a lot of people get :bfp:s right after it. Good luck hun! :thumbup:

Reba, rooting for you for Friday!!!! :hugs:

As for me, I am just (im)patiently waiting for my next cycle to start!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to jump back on the ttc wagon :winkwink:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Jamie - welcome back - glad you had a good trip. Love NYC too - my sisters lived in Brooklyn for 10 years so was in NYC alot as a kid. 

Whitbit - my HSG is this friday (2 days- aaaaaaaaahh Im scared). Glad you got your appointment through too - roll on the BFP's.... :happydance:

Isi - thanks - Im gonna be a nervous wreck on Friday but it has to be done - prob not that bad I just hate the thought of it... I need DH to knock me out before I go in!!! :haha:

Titi - i've never heard of the BSF either - whats it all about? I suffered badly a few yrs back with thrush etc that the thought of an itchy va jay jay is just depressing!!! :wacko: but I'm open to new things - tell us all about it? 

Dee - def go for acupuncture - I've been going since February and its soooooooooo relaxing. I fall asleep every time I go. And reflexology is great too - but the woman I went too didnt make me fell relaxed - she talked too much so I didnt go back. 

Well as for me Im still waiting for the spotting to clear up - its taking forever - and if its doesnt go by Fri morning Im gonna have to postpone HSG (which in one way is appealing but cant be waitng another month to get seen). Please spotting go away and dont come back for 9 months.....


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls

Reba-don't worry about Friday! We will be thinking of you and it will help bring you a bfp-maybe your next cycle!

Check out the thread "baking soda finger".......it is more detailed then I have time for. And I wrote a long post in there about my experiences. However, baking soda is alkaline and therefore lowers acidic phs. There is a lot of speculation that too acidic of a vajay will kill off the spermies before they even get where they are going, and that using baking soda in there reduces the ph to the perfect level for the spermies to not only not die, but thrive.

Also-it is not like itchiness is a guaranteed side effect. I did it again this cycle a little easier on it and had no side effects. So I'm not sure if that was even the problem last cycle-just suspected it b/c I've never had any trouble down there and that was all I'd done different.

I have to admit, I am so desparate that there aren't many things I WOULDNT put up there if I thought it would get be pregnant.


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh yay! I hope the spotting goes away so you can still go! I was nervous too and then I looked online all about it and most of the discomfort was when they didnt take meds beforehand. I had bad cramps yesterday so I took some extra strength tylenol and took not of when it fully kicked in--so Im planning on taking one 2 hours prior, and one 1 hour prior to the procedure. :)

I've never had my cm examined so I'm not sure I'd be comfortable trying baking soda finger.. Maybe if I knew my ph was acidic but at this point Im so paranoid I will mess something up!


----------



## Titi

There are PH strips you can buy-I think there is even a vagisal kit now that comes with them. 

I haven't used them yet and have no idea if its acidic or not. I just know for a fact that I've tried everything else and sure didn't think I could screw anything up since there doesn't seem to be anything to screw up, lol!!! Anyway, I know that Preseed etc. are shown to help lower PH and nobody is too concerned about them.......they just don't lower it as much.


----------



## Whitbit22

Interesting! I will defo keep an eye out for that then. I tried preseed last cycle and it didnt do a damn thing--just made dh uncomfortable so I started putting it in the softcup before I put it in. I have tried so much stuff Im starting to feel anxious there is something else wrong. Oh well what can I do but wait. :shrug:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Reba - really hope your spotting stops so you can get your HSG over with. I hope it gives you and Whitbit some added reassurance that everything is A-OK with your uteri (I assume that is the plural for uterus ; P

Oh Titi - I can't say I'm tempted by BSF - but at least I can add that trick to my ever expanding encyclopedia of things to stick up your hoo hoo! You cracked me up by saying you've stuck everything else up there so why not BSF : ) Those girls that just need to stick spermies up there are missing out on all sorts of fun!

Isi - I definitely hope your next cycle rolls on soon and that you have a much easier time with the BDing.


----------



## Titi

Jaimie hun, I am glad you are back. I :rofl: every time I read one of your posts. It really lightens the otherwise unfunny business of LTTTC. :hugs:

Yeah-I've been using preseed, preconceive and now zestica and is isn't helping me either. DH seems to really like it tho-although I guess we have a slickery fetish over here. : )


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm glad I can make you giggle Titi - you do the same for me! LTTTC has definitely helped my sense of humor, at least for CD 3 - 27 ; P

I should clarify that I didn't go to NYC - my hubby and I grew up in upstate NY, about a 5 hour drive from the city. We spent part of our honeymoon in the city though and LOVED it!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Whitbit22 said:


> I have tried so much stuff Im starting to feel anxious there is something else wrong. Oh well what can I do but wait. :shrug:

Good golly do I ever hear ya on that Whit! I'm glad you are getting an HSG and I really hope it makes you super fertile next cycle. I forget, did your DH get an SA too?

Darn AF showed spot on time this morning :dohh: While driving to work and throwing myself a pity party I thought "maybe I missed my opportunity while getting a phd, a good husband, and a good job". Ironically a strong secondary motivation for those achievements was wanting a good home to raise children in. It just seems so sucky that taking the time to build up a secure income, family, home means I'm less fertile because I'm older...

Anyhoo! Pity party is officially over, time to gear up for next cycle. Grapefruits, EPO, preseed & softcups here we come!


----------



## Titi

oh no Jaimie!!!! :hugs: I am sorry : ( 
I was really hoping the "vacation" mysteriously sealed the deal. 

I am with you on waiting until it was perfect and feeling we've missed the boat...........but, at least in the overall scheme of fertility 2010, even though we feel like late bloomers, we are still young and could still pop out 2-3 before 40!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw, thanks Titi! I'm sort of glad vacation BDing didn't work because I would hate to add validity to those tired old pieces of advice! I had also hoped that BDing at my in-laws' house would help because that is how one of my closest friends got pg. Is that weird? Yes, a little, but I think y'all can relate to strange, illogical hopes like that.

Yes, I certainly agree that in the age of delayed fertility, we are relatively young and can pop out as many babies as we please. We just need to get knocked up first!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> I have tried so much stuff Im starting to feel anxious there is something else wrong. Oh well what can I do but wait. :shrug:
> 
> Good golly do I ever hear ya on that Whit! I'm glad you are getting an HSG and I really hope it makes you super fertile next cycle. I forget, did your DH get an SA too?
> 
> Darn AF showed spot on time this morning :dohh: While driving to work and throwing myself a pity party I thought "maybe I missed my opportunity while getting a phd, a good husband, and a good job". Ironically a strong secondary motivation for those achievements was wanting a good home to raise children in. It just seems so sucky that taking the time to build up a secure income, family, home means I'm less fertile because I'm older...
> 
> Anyhoo! Pity party is officially over, time to gear up for next cycle. Grapefruits, EPO, preseed & softcups here we come!Click to expand...

I always take at least two days for a pity party! I think mine stuck around till day three this time ;)

SA was fine, btw! Praying for a miracle fertility boost!!



Titi said:


> oh no Jaimie!!!! :hugs: I am sorry : (
> I was really hoping the "vacation" mysteriously sealed the deal.
> 
> I am with you on waiting until it was perfect and feeling we've missed the boat...........but, at least in the overall scheme of fertility 2010, even though we feel like late bloomers, we are still young and could still pop out 2-3 before 40!

In all honesty, I didn't wait for the perfect time and enviornment. We are finally stabilizing financially, but our story is a little different..

We met when I was 20 (3 years ago) started trying right away, got married three months later. (afterall I had met the man I would be with forever and always wanted kids so, why not try?) I never thought it'd be so hard. I'm so young! Don't ever think if you had done it different it'd be better, no matter what the situation COULD have been like, ladies.. it'd always be something else! :roll:

Speaking of the arsenal coming around again for the month..I think we're all taking similar things! So what are up all your sleeves?

Here's my cooky list:

EPO 2000 mg
Prenatal with DHA (just found out 30 days worth has been underpriced and now on I have to pay 22.00 for it--forget it after this month Im getting a script!)
Maca 1 tbs daily
Green tea
Royal Jelly 1000 mg
Softcups
Preseed

Was going to get the soy this cycle but decided to wait to see IF there's a cycle after my HSG!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

Jamie - sorry the witch showed - she is such a cow!!!! 

Well Im getting ready for my HSG at 2pm - de-haired last night..... will be popping a tablet soon and then another before I go to ease the pain (which I hope there isnt much off....), then off work for the rest of the day to chill-lax. DH is coming with me - I told him to just drop me off but he said no that he'd come into hosp with me - ah how sweet! 

Anyway I'll let you all know how I get on - please god let there be no major blockages!!!! 

Toodles
x


----------



## Dee7509

So sorry Jaime :hugs::flower:

Whitbit, that's quite a cocktail there, sounds like a super fertility boost. Have you used the EPO before? I've been trying the Royal Jelly too because I've heard so many good things about it.

_*Titi:" at least in the overall scheme of fertility 2010, even though we feel like late bloomers, we are still young and could still pop out 2-3 before 40! "*_

Titi, I so agree with you, even the acupuncturist told me that at least I'm young...hearing that was so calming to me.


----------



## Dee7509

Oh, and Good Luck RebaR!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Praying for you Reba that everything is clear on the HSG honey!!

Dee I used the I've used it all before.. the royal jelly and the EPO I used last cycle as well. Hoping this is our lucky cycle!! :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Reba - I have my FX'd that your HSG goes smoothly and shows no blockages!

Whit - I think you are right, no matter how you plan it life always throws you curve balls you never see coming. So maybe if I had all my ducks in a row in my twenties I'd still have a long term TTC struggle, who knows?

Thanks for all the AF sympathy ladies! I'm definitely taking it more in stride. Now I get to try out those nifty softcups!


----------



## abster

SOrry the witch got you Jamie :hugs:

Hey Bernina, my acu prac told me I'm still really young too, at 34. It's great to hear that from someone who knows what she's talking about, isn't it? 

I'm taking wheatgrass, omega 3:6:9, pregnacare conception and spirulina. Plus the you-gui-wan and er-chen-wan my acu prac gives me. Less than I used to take (dropped the B-vits and agnus castus). 

I'm 4dpo and had the most positive session with my prac I've ever had. She was thrilled with my chart and a lot of her positivity has rubbed off on me (hurrah).

Reba, hope it all went well today, you've had good news and are comfortable and being spoilt rotten. :hugs:

Have a lovely weekend!

Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hey Reba-Can't wait to hear how today went for you hun!

Dee/Abi-it does help me to remind myself that many women don't start becoming mothers until 40 these days, because in MY personal life-really just about everyone else are already parents and we are almost the oldest. I think alot of the emotional trauma of ltttc can be helped with just a slight shift in perception.

Whit-I hope it wasn't offensive that I mentioned "waiting". I REALLY wish dh and I had been blessed as you and met young and married and had a chance to start sooner. You are so lucky-You have over a decade to get a bfp before you are where I am!!! That is really I think-what I express as a regret-being a "late bloomer" to begin with and then feeling like I should get everything together first....and now of course that I know it makes really no difference-it's too late : (

Well, I think I'm out this month. I don't know if the soy has come back to haunt me, or if it was the stress we went through with our pup at ov time, or what,,,,,,but my fertility monitor is saying that I didn't actually ovulate on cd13 as thought, but only tried to and then ACTUALLY ovulated a few days ago....of course we stopped bd'ing after my monitor confirmed ov the first time : (

This month, I took the soy isoflavones, an herbal tincture female libido mix, 1 tsp maca a day, grapefruit juice, prenatal vitamins and a female reproductive factor supplement. Also used Baking Soda Finger, Preconceive plus, zestrica, temped and fertility monitor.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Titi - I like how you provided a frame of reference for what we were saying about waiting. I totally agree!

Bummer about your ov day - are you feeling more confident about your ovacue now? I'm using digi opks this cycle just to give that a go again.

Howdy Abster! I'm 34 too : )


----------



## Whitbit22

I wasnt offended at all.. I just meant that it's not always the age that determines whether or not you can or do get pregnant.. sorry.


----------



## Titi

Thanks Whit-for pointing out it might not be b/c we are "too old" now : ) and glad what I was saying about waiting hadn't come out wrong-no need to be sorry : )

Jaimie-I am really not very confident about the ovacue yet-but we'll see............I'm not sure if the manufacturers made up the "secondary fertility" thing or if its a real true thing.
sigh.


----------



## Whitbit22

I am actually curious about the secondary infertility thing.. Since when I had my cyst my doc said they form when the egg doesnt let go properly. :shrug:

who knows about the ovacue. It was right on for me last cycle. It helped determine that my positive opk really was positive and my temp reading confirming Ov really was feasable. Hopefully Ill have the same great experience with it-- and im really hoping it clears up for you!

One thing I just cant get my head around is--if we are bding on all the right days even with softcups--why am I STILL not pregnant? :(


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Whitbit22 said:


> One thing I just cant get my head around is--if we are bding on all the right days even with softcups--why am I STILL not pregnant? :(

Aw Whit - definitely no need to feel sorry! I think we are all really sensitive for each other and want to make sure we aren't hurting each other's feelings, especially when this LTTTC stuff is already so hard. You made a valid point and Titi and I agree with you - no offense taken and no apologies needed :hugs:

So this is one of my big questions too - if we are ovulating and our hubby's SAs are halfway decent, what on earth are those :spermy: and eggs doing? There oughta be a gif for eggs :haha: Are they just hanging out in our fallopian tubes doing the hokey pokey or what?


----------



## Whitbit22

:rofl:

Too funny! I believe it must be something along those lines! It's just not making any sense!


----------



## Titi

I have no idea hun what is up with us. Part of me wants to really get on with the FS thing, b/c the clock is TICKING!!!! but I think for both DH and I there is still a lot of comfort in being where we are with the hope that maybe nothing is wrong and just any day it will happen naturally-whereas if we start going through more tests-then we might just find out something we don't want to know where the next step for most would IVF but no where to go for us : (

On a similar note, DH's cousin, who I have spoken of before (just got married in Jan. to a woman he'd been dating less than a year and they announced their pg 3 weeks before the wedding via facebook scans) is about to have their first baby any day and it's driving me insane. This is the couple that his aunt seemed all sympathetic with us b/c they are our age and she was saying it was going to probably take them a long time to conceive b/c he'd abused steriods which is why they'd started trying before wedding.. What made me mad is NOT that it was a piece of cake for them like everyone else-but that the whole time we were having these chats she was keeping their secret that they already WERE pg!!! At their wedding she was 3 months pregnant and drank like a fish with no shame (said she was sure it wouldn't hurt and didn't even seem to be embarassed having wine glasses, champagne, etc. in all the pics!). 
So that was hard enough on us, but she has been so "miserable" about being pregnant that she has refused to post a single pic of herself since the wedding and bitches about being pregnant the whole time. She has been saying this whole week how this was the worst thing she's ever been through, she can't wait to get "it" out and how she is never having another one.

Now-I'm not trying to be judgmental-maybe being pregnant can be pretty rough for some people. But it's hard enough when people have babies around us and are over the moon-but when someone seems so ungrateful it keeps gouging open the "why not us?" wound.


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh my god. No offense but I might have already slapped her. How dare she--and being so insensitive to you. Oh that just makes me sick..


----------



## Titi

I honestly don't think she knows better. Some people just are ungrateful-really.


----------



## Whitbit22

:(


----------



## abster

Ugh, don't get me started on people moaning about their pregnancies, especially if it's just that they don't like being fat. By all means talk about it, but not to bloody me!! And drinking and smoking.... some people need a good slapping! 

As regards LTTTC - I can recommend traditional chinese medicine to help you. Or just check out the Randine Lewis TCM book, The Infertility Cure. Full of info about why things might not be working as we'd like them to and a self-diagnosis tool to help you work out your diagnosis under eastern medicine principles, plus diet, exercise and herbal medicine advice tailored to each diagnosis. 

It might just be something very simple that's stopping conception - or something more complicated - but some natural TCM treatment (no medical intervention in the conventional western sense and no invasive procedures other than a bunch of tiny needles). 

OK, no more ranting (and I promise I'm not Randine out for publicity!).

:hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Whitbit22

As soon as hubby's new job transitions and we can get some money saved--Im going to call a local TCM practitioner. I've been thinking about it for a while now just havent had the cash. :D


----------



## abster

Yay! Money is the only issue with TCM - but in the meantime you could get the book. Dietary and exercise changes and other little things you can do can make a huge difference to your body - I got mine really cheap on Amazon.

TCM is a wonderful thing to do - check out my thread - the really useful tcm thread - if you want to see what we're all doing.
:flower:

Abi x


----------



## Whitbit22

thanks! will defo check the book out soon :)


----------



## Titi

Hey that's neat the advertisment at the bottom of this screen right now is for the pink shell beach resort where we got married!


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning everyone,

Whitbit, I sometimes wonder the same thing though about why if everything is okay, it doesn't happen like clockwork. I've read that there is only about a 20% chance each month. If we go through the process there are so many variables that need to be viable, egg, sperm, lining, timing, ph balance to name a few. When you think about it ... it becomes quite complicated!

I agree with Abi, the R.L. book is helpful to look at even if you don't start acu right away. Maybe you can borrow it at the Library?

Titi, your pics are so lovely! 

CD13 for me today so getting ready to Ov sometime next week around CD16-18, I hope.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well.


----------



## Titi

aw thanks Dee-
Nothing new here with my cycles or symptoms or anything, but my little brother is in the hopsital with some kind of massive infection they can't pinpoint. Phew when it rains it pours.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi, hope your lil brother feels better soon. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:

I'm going to check out your journal next.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hi: Dee, Abster, and Whit!

Titi - I completely understand why you'd be frustrated with your cousin (i think that is how you are related? i apologize if I'm wrong). I'd be hella frustrated if I were in your shoes. It also makes all the empathy you were getting from their Mom seem phony if she knew all along. And they DEFINITELY should not be complaining in front of you. Or drinking or all that other nonsense. I hope that you get some sort of break from that behavior.

Really sorry to hear about your brother - I am very close to my brother and I would be devastated if he were hospitalized. I hope he gets well soon! :hugs:

I had a face to face TTC chat with a friend here in Tucson on Saturday. I've only hung out with her a few times but she is a super sweet gal ~ we have quite a bit in common and recently found out that we have long term TTC in common too! She and her hubby have come back clear on all their diagnostic tests and just haven't gotten lucky yet for some reason :dohh: They have been trying for just over two years now. She lent me a really great book on fertility that has lots of great factoids. I'll share whatever I think might interest y'all.

So abster - is there fertility acupuncture for men? Just wondering....

Loads of love and support to you ladies,

Jaimie


----------



## abster

Hey girls,

Hope your brother's better very soon Titi. Not knowing what it is must make it more worrying. I love it that you keep posting new pics - they're all lovely. How's your dog getting on? Did you write a little while ago that there were some more seizures? Hope all's OK. 

Jaimie, yes TCM works for men too - very effectively. There's a chapter in the book about men too. 
It's great that you've found somebody you can talk to face-to-face. I have a couple of friends like that and it makes a huge difference to my sanity, I'm sure. 

Reproduction is so complicated it's a miracle any of us get pregnant! It'll be you (and the rest of us) one day too, Dee. It's easier to tell somebody else than to believe it for yourself, isn't it? 

We'll get there! :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Thanks girls for your support on Doggie & Brother.

Both are seemingly on the up & up. Marlow (pup) hasn't had a seizure in over a week, so hopefully her meds are working. It was really scary!!

And with brother, at first they thought he had endocarditus, but he just got the all clear to go home today-with a hernia and a bad infection (made 10x worse by his hepatitus) that is clearing up. So it's good news on both fronts and hopefully brother wants to work harder at changing his lifestyle after this latest scare.

Thanks about the pics abi-I was just keeping the same one but really enjoyed when another girl in our other thread was changing them up so much.

Jaimie that is really inspiring about your friend. I keep assuming the worst about us (me & dh) but it is good to know the timing can just be off for "normal" people-gives me hope.

The "bitchy pregnant girl" is actually no real relation to dh or I......its his cousin's brand new wife.....so we are even more allowed not to like her, lol! I don't think she cares one way or the other what anyone thinks or what anyone else's plight is. I don't begrudge anyone being over the moon with a pg and posting it all over the place-It just irks me when they are the opposite. The only person I ever knew like that was like that when pg was my 12 year old mother's nephew. And sure enough, she abandoned him (moved to another country even!) about five years ago: (

Anyone hear anything from Reba???


----------



## Whitbit22

:wave:

Got behind on homework so spent 4 hours on it today. Exam tomorrow.. Hormone test Wednesday and finally HSG on Thursday. Was looking bleak was going to have to drive myself! But I called granny and shes taking me :)

I get so down sometimes hoping for the best but expecting the worst. Had a really weird dream I had IVF the other night. I had 3 embryos introduced and I got a bfp. Felt so real I remember willing it to take, please take. And I woke up. I really hope it was just from me spending too much time over in the LTTTC forum, cause we are never going to have that as an option and it feels so ominous! LOL

Titi Im so glad your brother is doing better. :)

I posted on Reba's profile and she wrote back saying everything looked clear. Hope she is doing ok though! :hugs: if you're reading this Reba honey.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, would it be possible for me to join this group? 

My story:

We are both 33 & started TTC in July 2008. I did get pregnant once, on my December 2008 cycle, but I MC at 12w & found out afterwards it was a partial molar pregnancy. A week after my MC my SIL announced her first pregnancy, her due date was the same week mine would have been, she went on to have a healthy baby girl last September. 
I had lots of problems after the MC & my hCG continued to rise, so I went up to London for treatment (lowest form of chemo did the trick for me luckily) and 2 months later got the all clear. I'm currently on cycle 12 since I started ovulating again (my cycles went haywire until I was sorted)

We are not eligible for any type of FS referral, as my GP says we have not been trying long enough. I'm not sure why, a month short of 2 years seems like forever!

Our original plan was to have 2 children before I hit 35. Can't belive I was so neive to think that was possible!

xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies - im so sorry I thought I had posted on here to say the HSG went fine - but I think I must of missed this thread out. Anyway no blockages thank god. Not that the radiographer could see anyway but the FS dr needs to read them and give me the proper results. But I must say it was a little sore - it was grand at the beginning but once the dye started to go into my uterus I siezed up in pain - it was like the worst period pain ever but didn't last that long 20 seconds or so, so it was totally manageable but never Want to have one again - ever...... Actually its not that bad - just really uncomfortable!

I had it done in the x-Ray dept of the hospital. 2 ladies performed the procedure and there was a male radiographer behind me in a glass room reading the results - i didnt realise he was there until the end (hope he wasnt looking up my vajayjay.... :haha: :haha:

I had a bit of bleeding after and I was still slightly spotting brown up until Monday morning but all clear now. I had the odd pain and twinge fri eve and Sat too but it wasn't that bad. 

As for the rest - I usually Ov on CD16 which is Friday but yesterday I had alot of CM (EWCM kind of) and i had the worst nights sleep with pain in my side and ovaries.... So i wondering have I just Ov'd? Im only CD13 today so thats a bit early. Maybe the pain was the CM being produced and was sore cos of the HSG??? I dont know - wish I tracked my temp. Must POAS this eve and see if it looks like Ov is close or passed. Thankfully DH was off work yesterday so we got a :sex: in just in case. Need to get a few more in for the nnext few days too. 

Okay lots to catch up on here so must go back and read whats been going on.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi - hope your brother is doing better. And of course the pup too. :thumbup: 

Whitbit - the HSG will be fine - dont worry. Its not the most pleasant experience but totally managable. I took 2 nuerofen (ibuprofen) an hr before I went and was suppose to take 2 paracetamol abt a half hr before but didnt have any in the house and was too late to run to the chemist. So im sure the 2 i took helped but Id say 2 more painkillers would of helped even more. What CD will you be on when you get your HSG done? 

Dan-o - welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about the MC - I really hope your stay is short and sweet (in a good way).

Abi - are you sure your not Radine's sister or cousin???? hahaha :haha: kidding. Its a great book and def worth a read. 

Hey Jamie - send us some interesting factoids from your new book :thumbup:

Dee - are your Ov'ing yet - Im usually CD16 too but had EWCM yesterday and a bad sleep with side pain so not sure if its early this month - I wonder can a HSG do that? Im also taking MACA and maybe thats the reason - balancing out the hormones perhaps!!! 

Well ladies I think we are due a BFP on here soon - so lets get down to business!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Titi

Hi Dano-o! Welcome!!! I'm sorry your TTC Journey has been such a struggle and so sorry about your MC. I can't imagine how hard that must have been, let alone the bittersweet birth of SIL's baby. My little brother had a totally unplanned pregnancy with his EX girlfriend while we've been TTC and my niece is already 8 months old and mom has already gone to JAIL and has had to sign away rights to baby!!!!!! Sometimes it does not seem fair at all. I wish you lots of dust and hope too your stay here is not long!!

Reba thanks for the update! It is appreciated as I'm sure many of us will be following suit. I had originally been planning on waiting until after our 2nd anny in Sept. to do anymore things but I'm not sure now. I found a RE an hour+ from here in Sarasota that specializes in acceptable infertility options for Catholics. That seems too good to be true-didn't know that existed so I really may want to pay her a visit before then! At any rate, I suspect maybe your pains are residual from the HSG but defiitely doesn't hurt to BD-FX'd that the HSG is the charm to clear the way for your bfp this month....then you'll be next Whit!!!

Girls-I had a SERIOUS temp drop today. If you overlay my charts I've never had anything close to this on 11dpo. I am really wondering now if both ff and fertility monitor got my ov date wrong. I suspected originally I'd ov'd on cd11. That dip would make perfect sense if I was actually 13dpo-albeit depressing sense.

Speaking of which I have had the WORST emotional PMS of my life this cycle. I don't know if the stress of everything the last two weeks has really added to it or what but the last two days (not including today yet) I have been an irritable, emotional monster. I think DH is afraid to even be in the same room. Twice I have gone to bed crying now over the stupidist things. I'm NEVER like this ever except in the end of LP.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi titi - could that dip be an implantation dip? ANd the PMS a symptom??? Oh I really hope so - but I dont want to get your hopes up - you know your own body best. 

Yeah the twinges for me might just of been the HSG - but the EWCM as well makes me think differently. I'll just keep DTD all week anyway just in case - until Sunday at least (oh I will be woren out). :haha: oh and DH too of course :dohh:


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi hun its so hard to say with missing temps. :( I guess now all you can do is hope for the best but prepare for the worst. Sounds awful but at least hope for it! It could be implantation like Reba said! :)

Reba thanks for the encouragement! I will be on cd 11. Cd 9 today and got my cue peak! So far its saying I will O on cd 14, but I guess that could change. The day after the HSG we will have to get to Bding!

Welcome dan-o! :wave:


----------



## Titi

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi titi - could that dip be an implantation dip? ANd the PMS a symptom??? Oh I really hope so - but I dont want to get your hopes up - you know your own body best.
> 
> Yeah the twinges for me might just of been the HSG - but the EWCM as well makes me think differently. I'll just keep DTD all week anyway just in case - until Sunday at least (oh I will be woren out). :haha: oh and DH too of course :dohh:

Oh yeah-I forgot about the EWCM-sounds right. Keep on BD!

Is it kinda late for an ID? Most people have their bfps by now (47% per FF). Also really hard to tell without yesterday's temp. I dunno. I don't have my hopes up at all b/c I think likely the best explanation is that either I ov'd on cd11 and will get witch tomorrow...or is is just a weird fluke. Normally I get crazy bitchy & emotional 4-5 days BEFORE af and that would actually coincide with a ov day of cd13, but that would also not support me being pg. sigh,


----------



## Dee7509

Welcome Dan-o :hi:

Abi, we will get there. I just know it. I find it reassuring when I look at old threads where there were LTTTCers and they're all pregnant now. It just goes to show that it is only a matter of time for the vast majority of us.

Reba, thanks for the details on your procedure. I'm going to do one next month if no luck this month.

I'm CD15, I love that it is also 15th day of the month, this cycle is so easy to keep track of. The Dr. told me to expect Ov around CD18 so I am hoping that she's right. I got a really dark but not yet positive OPK so I think I'm on track for now.

Reba,I think maca can make you ov early so be prepared. 
Titi, I am so happy you've found a Dr. who can help! I am excited for you.

Whit , Jaime :hi:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi - well i did an OPK yesterday and it was negative (not even the faintest hint of a line) so i think the early Ov pain was prob just HSG pain or something - and I looked back on my previous cycles and I seem to always get what I think is EWCM on CD 12 (prob the CM starting to get looser and getting ready for Ov - maybe its not even EWCM cos I get confused as to what exactly that should look like too). I had some more CM this am (CD14) so prob just Ov on the usual CD16 (Friday). Will get some :sex: innthe next few days just to be sure I dont miss it and I will keep doing the OPK's too as back up. 

Dee - you should get it done just for reassurance more than anything - at least i know now that my tubes arent totally blocked up anyway and all i can do is keep trying. 

Titi - i know you dont want to be getting your hopes up only for them to be trashed - but you never know - you could one of the 53% who dont get a BFP until a well after AF is due ????

Whitbit - hopefully you'll be feeling up to bding the day after HSG - I was spotting for a few days so didnt bother but I wasnt sore or anything so I could of easily done it but thought I'd wait.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

p.s where is Isi Buttercup these days? Hope shes ok - or is she on holiday?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi everyone, 

Reba, I'll remember to schedule the HSG as early as I can in the cycle so it won't be too close to Ov time. 

I'm having a confusing time this month too with my CM and temps. The Dr. mentioned CD18 because of the follicle size on CD12 but my chart looks suspiciously like I oved on CD 14 (which hasn't happened since I've been charting). ARGHHHHH!!!!!

It means that I may have missed the boat !:growlmad: ](*,)


----------



## Titi

Hi all,

Dee-how exciting about going for HSG.....and getting some answers. I've only found the name of that Dr. I mentioned on a Catholic website-I have a lot more research to do and am probably months away from anything really. Are you able to link your chart? I love to stalk you but I can never get to it from FF for some reason. 

I miss Isi too. I know she was taking a little "break" from obsessing about ttc this cycle-maybe this is part of it. I've been there.

Well that dip wasn't an ID because FF says an ID is a single day dip and mine is hovering in witchville. Based on my chart, I expect af today as I always get af on the 1st or 2nd day (max) of temp dips like that. And mine don't usually ever go to or past coverline, just close. It is just freakily early at 12dpo. Of course maybe then I did ov on cd11...................:shrug: 

All I know is it is literally something new and confusing for me every month-even after 19 times around.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi, I've been trying to link the chart but can't seem to do it right...can you remind me of what I need to do?


----------



## Titi

oh no, I don't remember-maybe someone here can help? I'm bad at a such things.

On another note-what the heck is going on with my chart? Opinion?


----------



## Dee7509

It does look different from the months before, I am hoping that's a good thing. I've never seen it rise after a big drop like that AND you're a little over the coverline. Don't want to get your hopes up but have you tested?


----------



## Titi

nah, I haven't tested. I normally don't dip all the way to coverline and I did see it rose a teensy bit but b/c it was only 1/10 degree I thought maybe yesterday or today could have possibly moved the wrong way or something before temping and that would throw it off just enough to look higher when in fact maybe its lower? No symptoms at all.


----------



## Dee7509

:hugs: I was thinking the same thing with my temps as I had a restless night last night but :shrug:

My chart is in my signature now, please tell me if you can see it. I should warn you it's a bit weird this month.


----------



## Titi

yay I can see it!

Dee, I don't know that you did ov yet. Nice big dip on cd14 but it looks like the temp or two higher would still be below coverline.......and no +opk yet. Do you still have EWCM?

Every cycle I know I'm out and have a little cry when I get my 4-5 day before AF PMS. Then I accept it and feel fine until TWO days before AF is due something new always pops up to get my hopes up to make me test...................


----------



## Dee7509

The EWCM comes and goes during the day so can't say until later this evening but as of right now the amount is too small to tell.

I know how you feel...all too well. I think trying not to get our hopes up is one of the hardest things and it doesn't get easier when our hopes are dashed every month, if anything, it gets more difficult. Having said that, it's not over until af so keep positive, it will help in the long run. :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I have been having super watery cm.. I never really get EWCM so I guess its a good sign. I got my pre--ov dip. Looks textbook of my chart last cycle if Im O'ing earlier this cycle. Weird, but it's a good sign that my hormones are all regular. Just got back from the doc they stuck me three times :)


----------



## Titi

Okay, I figured it out. I think I just mentally look for things to make myself crazy, because now that I've compared with only my 1/13 chart, the pattern is totally normal for cd12 (with period to follow : ( two days later)

It just looked so weird b/c the temps themselves are different. But lower is never better!


----------



## Dee7509

Whit, I read yesterday (because I've been obsessing over CM) that watery CM is as good as EWCM because it is easier for the swimmers to swim in. I don't know if it true but I choose to believe it :).

Titi...I think we are both driving ourselves crazy... and unfortunately we won't know the answers for a few days... it is nice to have a place to obsess isn't it?

BTW, how is your little brother? Have they figured out what's wrong?


----------



## Titi

I know-I do this every single month. It's miraculous I make it 25 days anyway-but then get goofy.

My brother was dismissed Monday. He has a hiatal hernia and also had some sort of infection somewhere that was made very worse by his hepatitus C, but all the other tests came back negative which was really good!!! Thank you for asking!!!

I dont really get watery cm and only get a teensy bit of ewcm with a lot of gf juice. I did get REALLY watery cm the cycle I used Robitusson-but I didn't get ANY ewcm that time so I got nervous and didn't do it again.


----------



## Dee7509

I am so glad to hear your brother is fine. I don't know much about those illnesses but you must be so relieved. I wouldn't be surprised if the stress of it has thrown off your cycle abit.


I have the opposite problem with CM. I recently read that you can get EWCM for days and days when your body is trying to ovulate and doesn't for one reason or another. That seems to fit me. I had given up doing OPKs because they were close to positive but not :( . Anyhow, this cycle feels different...I am thinking it is the RJ/BP and wheatgrass which I've been taking from CD1 or so.

Wouldn't it be great if it could make my cycles more regular. I'd be :happydance:.

Right now, I'm trying to wait so I can get a decent OPK test done.


----------



## Titi

I can practically NEVER do a four hour hold!!!

Hope your cycle works itself out too!!! Yes-this was a really stressful cycle with Marlow and my brother and the situation at work. My other brother (who works for us) finally came back from vacation today and the new guy is almost all trained, and the workload is down. Marlow is seizure free 12 days and little bro out of hospital............really looking forward to a normal pace!!! : )


----------



## Titi

Hey Isi I see you lurking down there-you doing okay hun? :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Dee7509 said:


> Whit, I read yesterday (because I've been obsessing over CM) that watery CM is as good as EWCM because it is easier for the swimmers to swim in. I don't know if it true but I choose to believe it :).
> 
> Titi...I think we are both driving ourselves crazy... and unfortunately we won't know the answers for a few days... it is nice to have a place to obsess isn't it?
> 
> BTW, how is your little brother? Have they figured out what's wrong?

I;ve read that too. I hope it's true!

I think I'm number three here driving myself crazy. I guess I obsess more before O than any other time. In the tww I try to stay away and get good joojoo. I'm worse now since HSG is tomorrow. So nervous about what they will find. :dohh:


----------



## Titi

Whit I hope everything will be okay with HSG!!! What time is your apt? I think it will be good to have some answers-hopefully you will be all clear and if not at least once they know what they are working with it's a lot better than unexpalined infertility I think where you don't even know what to do to remedy the situation.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks hun.. yea I guess it will be good to know but Im dreading it. Cant shake the feeling that something is wrong--and last night I had a pain on my right side where my ovary should be. It's a little early for O pains so I hope it was nothing. 

Apt is at 1130 so hopefully by 1230 or 1 I will be on here and updating.


----------



## Titi

Ok-will look out for your post. I have weird pains all month long in my left ovary----had an ultrasound for it and nothing......so I know what you mean about worrying something is wrong.

Well I couldn't help myself-I used my one and only frer and -


----------



## Dee7509

awww Titi....:hugs: 

At least your brother is back so work stress is less.

I hope everything's good with HSG Whit. PMA PMA

I am having slight pains in that region too but according to FF we can get those before, during or after. Not much help :dohh:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Titi said:


> Hi Dano-o! Welcome!!! I'm sorry your TTC Journey has been such a struggle and so sorry about your MC. I can't imagine how hard that must have been, let alone the bittersweet birth of SIL's baby. My little brother had a totally unplanned pregnancy with his EX girlfriend while we've been TTC and my niece is already 8 months old and mom has already gone to JAIL and has had to sign away rights to baby!!!!!! Sometimes it does not seem fair at all. I wish you lots of dust and hope too your stay here is not long!!
> 
> Well I couldn't help myself-I used my one and only frer and -

Titi - you are exposed to far too many crazy moms! Must make you very motivated to be a good mother, and I'll bet it adds to the longing :nope: :hugs: about your negative honey :hugs: I'm getting tired of these virtual hugs and really wishing they could be hugs in person! I'm so glad you found a doc that can help you while respecting your fertility treatment choices. I think you should definitely check her out. Maybe it will give you something else to focus on and change this awful repeating cycle...DH and I decided that we'll do a second SA in July and if we don't succeed this cycle or the next one we'll make an appointment with the fertility clinic my gynie referred us to.

I'd also like to extend a welcome to Dan-o too:flower: had the same thought as Titi when I read your post.



Dee7509 said:



> Abi, we will get there. I just know it. I find it reassuring when I look at old threads where there were LTTTCers and they're all pregnant now. It just goes to show that it is only a matter of time for the vast majority of us.

Thanks for writing this Dee - that has been my precise hope lately, that it is only a matter of time and patience.



Whitbit22 said:


> I think I'm number three here driving myself crazy. I guess I obsess more before O than any other time. In the tww I try to stay away and get good joojoo. I'm worse now since HSG is tomorrow. So nervous about what they will find. :dohh:

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Whit :thumbup: Hope you aren't too uncomfortable during the procedure.

Glad to hear it went fairly well for you Reba :thumbup:

Hi Isi and Abi!


----------



## Titi

hey Jaimie I'm glad you are back!!!!!! Thanks for the "virtual but wishing they were real" hugs! xoxoxo : )

I'm not too bummed about the - as I wasn't expecting a positive at all this time which does make it better. And yet I am really fed up with ttc and more angry all of a sudden for once then sad :shrug: ??

And yes-there are super crazy people in my life who have been blessed with kids they don't or can't care about and it makes me so frusterated!!!!!!


----------



## abster

Hey girls, CD2 in Abi-world. Bah!

Watery cm isn't quite as good as EWCM, but it is good fertile mucous :flower:

Maca can make you ov earlier? Where's the maca??!! I need to ov earlier!!

Good news about your bro and your dog, Titi. :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow, Whit :hugs:

Welcome, Dan-O! Ever so sorry you've had such a hard time - I can absolutely recommend acupuncture to help you - traditional chinese medicine in fact. Check out my thread, the really useful tcm thread (sorry titi, do you mind me advertising on your thread?!) Like Reba says, hope your stay here is short and sweet and it's your turn soon. :hugs:

Hey everybody I've missed out.
Abi x


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks hun. And apparently it can--or in my case does make me O early!

hope af leaves you quick!


----------



## Titi

Hey Abs-of COURSE you can advertise-ANYTHING that helps someone get a bfp is a go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On another note-I'm sorry you are with witch again......I really do hate her now. I am right behind you....any day now......

I've been taking maca for about six months now and haven't noticed anything different with my cycle-except that it is possible that it may have helped my libido a little.


----------



## abster

Hey girls, ordered me some maca last night. Hopefully it'll make me ov earlier, as this seems to be the one thing TCM is having trouble achieving. Higher libido would be good too - I really need to be arsed to bd when it's not actually bd time! I'll let you know if it helps, obviously. 

Have a good day x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Whitbit22 said:


> Thanks hun.. yea I guess it will be good to know but Im dreading it. Cant shake the feeling that something is wrong--and last night I had a pain on my right side where my ovary should be. It's a little early for O pains so I hope it was nothing.
> 
> Apt is at 1130 so hopefully by 1230 or 1 I will be on here and updating.

Good Luck today Whitbit - hope its painfree and you get good news. :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. So sorry I've been MIA. I've missed you.

Sorry about your brother, Titi. I hope he's feeling better already. I feel you 100% on this whole ttc business. It can be soo draining. As for the pregnant lady you mentioned..... gosh so very annoying. I have a very arrogant, pregnant colleague who constantly talks about how she got pregnant without even trying (or rather....whilst trying not to). It does upset me and it's increasingly difficult to have her around me...constantly rubbing it in. The good thing is that she's going on maternity leave next week....so that's a relief!

Reba, I'm so glad your HSG went well :hugs:. So I guess you're definitely down to business this cycle!!!! When do you o?

Whit, good luck with the HSG today :thumbup:

Jamie, Dee and Abster, hope you guys are doing great.

As for me, well....went for a scan yesterday, and my doctor declined to put me on clomi or injectibles this cycle, and possibly even next. He says my ovaries are a little swollen and wants them to have a rest. Made me a bit bummed out, as I guess I have to go au naturel this cycle. But I know that nothing is impossible with God! So, armed with a good measure of PMA, I'm going to do everything in my power this cycle and leav everything to God!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Im into my 2nd month of MACA and I def noticed a differnece with AF last month - 3 days spotting (its been 5 days for years and years), 2 day period (relatively medium to light - usually a very heavy day followed by med - light), and virtually pain free - so Im def liking the MACA. 

As for making me OV earlier - i havent noticed that - i have been OKP'ing the past 2 days and CD13 was totally negative but CD14 had a faint line so the hormone is gettign ready to surge - which will prob be my usual CD16 (tomorrow). 

We got a :sex: session in last night and prob again tomorrow evening or night - Im babysitting for my cousin tonight and staying over so no DH - unless he comes for a few hrs to visit me and we sneak off up stairs - maybe a change of sceanery would be good - I could tell my cousin in a few weeks that we got pregnant in her house!!!! hahaha :haha:

Hope everyones well today :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry I've been MIA. I've missed you.
> 
> Sorry about your brother, Titi. I hope he's feeling better already. I feel you 100% on this whole ttc business. It can be soo draining. As for the pregnant lady you mentioned..... gosh so very annoying. I have a very arrogant, pregnant colleague who constantly talks about how she got pregnant without even trying (or rather....whilst trying not to). It does upset me and it's increasingly difficult to have her around me...constantly rubbing it in. The good thing is that she's going on maternity leave next week....so that's a relief!
> 
> Reba, I'm so glad your HSG went well :hugs:. So I guess you're definitely down to business this cycle!!!! When do you o?
> 
> Whit, good luck with the HSG today :thumbup:
> 
> Dee and Abster, hope you guys are doing great.
> 
> As for me, well....went for a scan yesterday, and my doctor declined to put me on clomi or injectibles this cycle, and possibly even next. He says my ovaries are a little swollen and wants them to have a rest. Made me a bit bummed out, as I guess I have to go au naturel this cycle. But I know that nothing is impossible with God! So, armed with a good measure of PMA, I'm going to do everything in my power this cycle and leav everything to God!

Hi Isi - welcome back! 

Sorry to hear about your ovaries - but I suppose its a good idea to give them a rest for a few cycles if they are swollen - you dont want to be doing any real damage to them. When do you Ov this cycle? I Ov tomorrow (or the next day perhaps - will keep at the OPK's until I get a dark line). 

PMA all the way !!!! :happydance: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yes Reba....PMA ALLLLLL the way :thumbup:

I'm just on CD2, so still have another 12 days or so, but I most definitely will be cheering you on :dance:. Good luck dear!


----------



## Titi

Good morning!

Hi Isi! Missed you! Sorry too about your ovaries but you never know-I know on one of the threads this month someone got a bfp this month their first month off Clomid!
Lucky for you your annoying pg lady is going on leave!!! I only work with men......won't have to worry about that at least!!

Whit-Good luck today! Let us know what is going on as soon as you find out!

Abi-Good luck with the maca-what form did you get? I also get something called "female libido tonic" from Whole Foods. It is a liquid extract of herbs known for this that I take 30 drops of a day, 3-4 times a day before I ov. I use that in conjuction with the maca and have definitely noticed a change in libido. I would like to take both all month but am afraid of the effects on a fetus as I don't know that it has been studied too much so most my supplements I stop just in case after I ov.

DH & I had another long talk about TTC yesterday after I got my - hpt. I feel like giving up (not really-you know the feeling. You don't want to stop but you feel you can't bear to keep trying?). His optimism is inspiring but for some reason hard to take......I don't know why I want him to throw his hands up in the air and cry with me. He is still convinced that it just takes longer for some people and there is absolutely nothing to worry about and that I shouldn't "worry". (grrrrr). I told him FINE he can come up with next month's plan since I'm tired of making a plan every month or even saying "its bd time!"

Anyway-I need some quick temp advice. I always temp at 5am. Of course my puppy woke me up last night at 3:20. Since I knew I wouldn't get the requisite 3 hours solid sleep in again before 5, I took my temp and it was 97.80. I was up and awake until about 3:50 and then went back to sleep until 5 and temped again and it was 97.74.
In fertility friend I tried out the temp adjuster. If I only put in the first too early temp it adjusted it to 98.14. If I put in the second optional temp on 1.5 hours sleep, it adjusted to 97.94. Obviously, today is one of those days where it makes a BIG difference in my chart which # I use. So-advice, which temp would you go with?
97.80-actual temp after 3 hours sleep but 1.5+ hours earlier than normal
97.74-normal temp time but only 1.5 block of sleep
98.14-fertility friend adjusted temp only inputting first actual temp
97.94-fertility friend adjusted temp inputting both actual temps.
?????????
Thanks! 

How is everyone else today??


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi Titi 

I would probably go with either the 97.94 or the 97.80 - or average all the temps out and go with 97.91 ??? I dont really know too much about the temping - i use to do it during my 1st yr TTC but havent done it in a while. 

I really hope the higher temp is the right one and that might mean good things for you - but its so hard to know.


----------



## Titi

Thanks Reba-I know......I think this is the last month I am going to temp again for a while.


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning All,

Isi - hope your ovaries get a good rest, overstimulation can cause real problems so it is good that the Dr. is monitoring you for that. I can imagine your frustration though but I have also read of a few people who got bfps after coming off of clomid. :hugs:


Titi - I do know how you feel :hugs: Men do express themselves differently and it can be maddening to us.

I would use the 97.8 and here is my reasoning. 1. You got the required amount of sleep. 2. According to how FF works, the temperature would only go higher if you had slept to the normal time,so using 97.8 would be the most conservative temp. It wouldn't be exact but close enough. My second choice would be 97.94. I would not even consider 97.74. I'm going to check your chart to see what you decided and how it looks. :hugs:

Abi, I'll be following how the maca works with you since I am a bit irregular myself.:flower:

Jaime, Reba - it looks like we're all oving around the same time. Good Luck and baby :dust:

Whit - :hugs: Let us know how you're doing, when you can. FX crossed for you.


----------



## Dee7509

Have a look at my chart please...what do you think?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I wish I could offer good advice, re your temping Titi. All I can do is wish you the best, hun :hugs:

Thanks so much, Dee! I'm hoping that's the case with me!!

That maca sounds extremely interesting indeed!! Hmmmmmmm :)


----------



## Titi

Thanks Dee-
That is EXACTLY what I thought this morning and entered the 97.80. I really wanted it to be the high one but that didn't feel right and no sense in getting my hopes up, as I already got a - anyway.

Your chart is interesting as well! It is possible that you Ov'd on cd15 already, but based on your ewcm and + opk it probably hasnt happened yet.


----------



## Dee7509

Interesting...or confusing chart! I had slight lower back pain and right side slight twinges yesterday. Oh and had another restless night so I am hoping that's why the temps are so high. I have found that I don't sleep as well when I temp.

Anyone ever heard of using Extra Virgin Olive Oil?


----------



## Titi

evo? For what?


----------



## Dee7509

instead of preseed etc....Dr. prefers nothing but suggested a few drops of EVOO only if absolutely necessary. Googled it (of course) and found mixed responses.


----------



## Titi

hmmmmmmmmmm...........it seems..........interesting (and not soluble).

Will have to google. I have been using preseed 6 months, pre-concieve + 2 months and zetstica (brand new from Austrailia-only lube to actually IMPROVE motility, supposedly) and no luck yet-so was contemplating actual egg whites (still can't) so maybe evoo? 

I definitely HAVE to use something. I normally don't have much going on down there to begin with and after a few days of BD its absolutely DRY.


----------



## Dee7509

Just looked at the Zestica, sounds promising. I hope it is as good as they say. 

I'm drinking alot of water which will help I suppose. I just saw a thread in the TTC section about the foods that help, looks interesting.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I've got my fingers crossed for Whit - I wonder if her appointment is this morning?

Howdy Isi! Is there a particular reason why your ovaries might be slightly swollen? Is it from taking clomid in previous cycles? Just curious as I've never heard of that before...

Titi - it is really hard when our men don't react to this TTC business in a manner we expect them to. For a long time I was surprised at his lack of disappointment each month ~ but now he is getting disappointed when AF shows and it makes me feel badly for putting him through the same roller coaster I've gotten on. I hope you are able to take some solace in your DH's faith that it just takes some couples longer. I really do think that is what we are up against here - that and our lack of patience ; P

Dee - your chart looks good to me - just need some post ov temps to get some perspective on the total range of temperatures, then it will look great!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Jamie. In March, I combined clomid with injectibles, and I did over stimulate a bit. I do ovulate on my own, but as I have only one good tube, we were just trying to increase my chances. My ovaries were fine before my last dose of clomid last cycle, but I guess I can't have back-to-back treatment. I'll give it a rest for a cycle or 2.....I pray I get my BFP then so I don't have to go back :winkwink:.

CD 8 for you....nice! Are you on the SMEP?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I see Isi, thanks for explaining! I also pray that you'll get your BFP during your rest period : )

I'm not doing SMEP, but I am going to try and increase the number of BD sessions for this cycle. The past two cycles we've been trying every other night during our window, but I think with DH's good clean living his :spermy: should be up for nightly insemination duty by now :thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies!!! :wave: 

My tubes are all clear! I got an extra spurt of dye just to make sure--the most painful part. It was worse than a menstrual cramp but I was all done cramping after about 5-10 mins. She says hopefully we will get pregnant soon--if not maybe try clomid again

Isi- Glad your ovaries are getting a rest. Last time I was on clomid (I was taking 150 mg) I had cysts emerge and rupture. Mrskcbrown was on clomid, but when she quit taking it, she got pregnant! Fxed maybe you'll have some great luck on your own!

About the EVO--that would scare me to put organic material 'up there' but who knows, maybe its safe? :shrug:

Almost all of us are on a fresh new cycle, are we not? :dust: for all!


----------



## Dee7509

Yay Whit! I am happy for you and now that they have been flushed out they should be better than ever!!

EVOO - I figure it's safe but it does seem like a strange thing to use

:hi: Isi & Jaime


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yeah for your clear tubes Whit! Now we just need to hope that your eggs and DH's spermies will do what they are supposed to in that nicely flushed out space : )


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Jaimie and Whit :hugs:. I know its a blessing in disguise that my ovaries gets to rest. I heard about Mrskc and I'm soo hoping that's the case with me as well :D. FX for this cycle....for all of us!!!! :thumbup:

And yay for the clear tubes, Whit!!! That's always such a relief to hear!! I pray you get that :bfp: soon!!!

Dee and Titi....all these lubes sound perfect...especially the zestica. I'm just lucky I was able to find Preseed here....lol! I pray whichever we choose all work for us. I'm also trying to drink more water this cycle.....and of course the grapefruit. 

Reba....how are you today?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies

Whitbit - great news about the tubes - its such a relief isnt it. Did the Dr give you the final results or just the radiographer? I still have to wait for the proper ones from the Dr but the radiographer seemed to think mine were fine - just hope Dr doesnt see something different (im sure she wont but cant help but worry). Let hope it works and we get our well deserved BFP's!!!! :thumbup:

Well Im having alot of EWCM today and some last night (of course I was babysitting so my DH wasnt with me to DTD). Hopefully he will be home earlish from work today and we can get an afternoon session in - and again tonight perhaps or in the morning. I did an OPK yesterday evening too and it was darker than the previous day so the surge was starting to happen at least - hopefully it will stay positive this eve and tomorrow so I dont miss out - we DTD Wed night but that seems so far away - cant imagine the :spermy: still alive in there - hope so !!!! 

Isi - I'm good - how are you? i'm overdosing with Grapefruit juice this cycle too and think it has def helped with the EWCM. Someone on this thread needs to get a BFP soon..... lets hope its all of us!!!!


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning Girls :hi:

Titi - how are you? :hugs:

Reba, glad to hear your tubes are okay!

I've been told every 72hours (at the least) so Wednesday's should be okay until this afternoon.

FF has showed a tentative Ov date of CD15 for me...I hope that's not right because I may have missed the boat in that case. In all the months of monitoring my cycles I've never Oved that early! My temps do seem a bit low for post ov so hopefully FF will change it to later. In addition, I did not start getting dark lines on the OPK until CD15 and only got a positive on CD16.


----------



## Titi

aw Dee, your chart is always confusing! : ( :hugs:
I hope you didn't miss BD-it sure still looks like you are fertile based on everything besides temps.

Well, I am officially REALLY depressed. My temp has dipped WAY below coverline. Usually AF comes as soon as it dips CLOSE to coverline and now I've gone even below. SHOW YOUR FACE YOU STUPID HAG!!!!!! 

Anyway, I'm not going to temp again next month. I seem to ov about cd12 every month and I'm never pg and never think I am except for these stupid temps so I'm going back on break. In fact I think I want a break from the whole thing except I really don't. This is riduculous. cycle 20 and never so much as a faint bfp in my whole life.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi :hugs:

I'm sorry. I wish I could say something more inspiring and helpful.

I too wish we could take a break from having to think about it EVERY SINGLE DAY. It rules our lives and it's not as simple as it is for others.

:hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi - sorry your temp went extra low - Its so hard to stay positive after so many months (im on cycle 28 myself - maybe more cos Ive stopped counting). We've come this far so we can def keep going. Maybe give yourself a break from temping for a while - i did and never went back to it - it bored me too much and made me miserable when my temp went below coverline (deep down I still hoped I'd be pregnant but I never was - ive never had a snife of a BFP is all these months/years.... I cant even imagine what it would feel like to see 2 lines on a test - but it will happen for us, its got to!!!! 

Dee - thanks for the reassurance - im gonna have to jump on DH when he gets home (but i spoke to him earlier and he said he's watching the world cup match at 3.30 (in ten mins) so I will have to jump on him at half time!!!! How romantic.........NOT

Well hope you ladies have a nice weekend what ever you get up to - i'm taking it easy myself - cinema perhaps and thats it - shopping too of course (window mainly though - funds are low towards the middle/end of the month). 

chat monday
R


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks girls for sharing my excitement! Not sure how long it could last. I have a silt like discharge- very dry and papery. It sucks I should be O'ing in two days. Not sure about it, but hoping for the best. 

Reba hope you get a good Bd in ;)

Titi- Sorry honey :hugs: I know you've been thinking about an FS appointment, maybe you should make one and by the time it rolls around you will be ready for it--I'm sure you can talk Dh into it, as it's for your peace of mind. You have been miserable for a while now and you deserve to be happy!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I agree with Whit, Titi - you definitely deserve some peace of mind and at the very least a distraction. So what do you say to making FS appointments together? Like I've said, I planned on making the call in July anyways, after DH's second SA. Maybe that will help give us something else to look forward to? And you wanted to check out that FS you found, right? I don't mean to pressure you, just wanted to offer you some support. I can definitely hear the disappointment and frustration in your posts and I feel for ya hon.

I'm with you on the temping, in fact I gave it up last month after you said you had gotten an exciting ID one cycle. After that happened to me, and after hearing that you'd given it up, I decided I had gotten all I needed out of that approach. I'm doing digi cb opks this cycle anyways, so that will give me a better idea of when ov is taking place. I'm pretty consistent though so I fully expect it to happen around CD 15.

Good luck with your post HSG ov Reba and Whit! Sorry to hear your discharge is a little strange Whit, hope it turns into nice, fertile cm real soon.

Hugs ladies! And loads of support and encouragement...


----------



## Titi

Well, I had a really grueling af experience this cycle where was totally ready for it yesterday and it didn't come, and then my temp actually went UP this morning. Talk about an awful trick. I was wide awake at 5am planning the fathers day bfp for dh when it crossed my mind to do a knicker check before getting anymore excited and there she was in all her mean glory.

I thought I was going to give up this cycle but suddenly I want to bring it all on: soy, red clover, maca, temping, ovacue, lots & lots of bd......

I dunno about the fs. I'm going to have to do some more research and see. I guess my fear is bringing even more artificial weirdness to an already tired and stressed romantic relationship. Don't get me wrong-DH & I are very happy-and I think weathering the infertility as good as could be.......but I do always have the nagging fear that after too long it can really hurt a relationship and maybe we should just focus on something else if it isn't meant to be yet. I just can't get over the hump of indecision to do one thing either give up or go full Dr. I am stuck.

Anyway-in my obsessing today I found this: thought it was interesting.

Susun's Response: Time is not running out!

Dear Layla

Perhaps you are pushing yourself too hard. It is quite normal for women to have
babies in their forties, even in their fifties. Time is not running out and you may 
injure your own health by taking IV hormones.Herbs that increase fertility and
encourage pregnancy tend to work slowly. I know you are impatient. Nonetheless, 
I urge you to slow down. 

I know many women who were told their tubes were damaged but who 
conceived without IV. What did they use? Red clover infusion. (Not tea, not
tincture, not capsules. If you don't know how to make an infusion, instructions
are in all of my books.) Try drinking red clover infusion for three months. During 
this time, visualize your tubes opening and accepting your egg and then your lover's
sperm. There is lots more information on red clover and on fertility after forty in my 
book New Menopausal Years the Wise Woman Way, available from 
www.ash-tree-publishing.com

If you are not pregnant in three months, you may want to continue drinking red 
clover and also add tincture of Chasteberry (a dose is a dropperful, taken several
times a day. More information on this incredible herb can be found on my website: https://www.susunweed.com .

Green Blessings, Susun Weed


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Reba, Whit, Jaime, Titi, Isi, Abi - hope you are enjoying your weekend so far. :hi:

Titi, you are so upbeat this morning, that is wonderful! :thumbup:

I hadn't heard of that before (about the red clover), it sounds quite interesting. The part about positive thought and visualisation, I have read in many of the articles on fertility. 

My temp finally went up to normal LP temps today so I am keeping my fingers crossed that I have not missed the boat and that I actually oved in last couple of days. Just waiting to see.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hello! Going swimming soon :winkwink: So glad Dh is off today!

Titi- I know what you mean about causing more stress. I guess it's different for everyone. Do what's right for you! All this has brought my Dh and I closer. We appreciate what we have now and we don't argue quite as much. It's so relieving to have has the HSG done, and to at least know there's nothing wrong on that front--although unexplained infertility is very daunting. I'm trying not to think about that though--just focusing on the possibility of a nice fertility boost! Thanks for the info too. I am always open to looking into new things. I was on a tea kick for a while though, need to get back in the habit-- going to go drink my green tea now!

Dee your chart is looking awesome! Nice high temp you have there :winkwink:

Hi Reba, Abi, Jaimie, and Isi! Hope all is well :wave:


----------



## Titi

yeah Whit-I think I wrote that wrong. I made it sound like are relationship is already stressed out and this is worse-and what I meant is that I am AFRAID of that happening after time. We have the best relationship-are best friends and really taking the infertility as well as can-but I do know it takes a toll with a lot of couples.

Even though the stress hasn't hurt, it doesn't help that there is a baby hole here........In every other part of my life I am not about pushing what is not meant to be so this whole thing has me stumped. 

Dee that IS a really nice temp rise! Mine has never done that so maybe that is a great sign! 

I'm not sure why I don't feel total crap today. I was really excited when I didn't get AF yesterday and found my temp rose today........and then SO crushed just to find I'd started AF in my sleep & didn't even realize it while I was daydreaming about DH's first Father's day.....it was awful. I really thought earlier in the week I was going to throw in the towel a little but I'm just not ready yet. But I'm not sure I'm ready yet to go to FS. I don't know why-I will have to do more research and pray.

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend. At least I find Father's day is nowhere near as hard as Mother's day. I also have the first weekend off in a long long time and going to lay down on the couch now and do nothing.


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning All :hi:

Titi, another lovely pic! The witch was really cruel to you this month, sorry :hugs2:.

Whit -hope you had fun swimming.

Jaime - every day sounds like a good plan, I am trying it this cycle but got a late start next month will start really early.

Isi - have you decided on a plan of action for this month yet?

Abi - how are you?


----------



## Dee7509

I started taking pineapple core yesterday when I got high temp. so hope it works!


----------



## Titi

Thanks Dee! Oh-I totally forgot about the pineapple core! I did that for about 3 cycles and then forgot!!

Your chart looks so good. Oh I'm going to cross everything for you.

Well, last night DH and I were talking and I said, "okay, I'm ready to try the one thing I have been so far unwilling to do". Bless him he really pays attention-he said "Egg Whites!" I said-"righto!"...........I'm lucky he's such a good sport. 
Anyhow I was trying to research the olive oil as a lube thing and kept coming back across how fertility specialists still say that egg whites are best b/c of the protein level and most similar consistancy. So...........(erw) egg whites it is! 
I also started taking wild yam yesterday cd1 -ovulation. This is supposed to be an amazing fertility herb. I bought it a while back but have been uneasy to try it since it is one of those weird things where used half your cycle it is for fertility but if you use it the other half it is actually birth control (eek!). I've done enough research though that I'm comfortable with using the first half of the cycle-1 time only, just to see. It's also been known to help with twins which we are really hoping for since we need all the little chillies we can get while we can (and I do have twin brothers).

DH & I are also going to try and go for broke with the BD this cycle. The last few cycles we've tried every other day and a.m. & "good quality" sex and nothing. Now I think we are going to try really hard to get 2 bds in a day the day before ov-in case they only make it 12 hours or so-and one on ov morning.

This is the last cycle I plan on continuing on like this. I am going to research the FS and either make an apt. soon-or take the rest of the summer "off" and make an apt. after our anniversary/holiday in Sept. Dunno yet.


----------



## Dee7509

Your plan of action sounds good.

The egg whites do seem to be mentioned alot, I wish it weren't so icky though. We decided to not use anything so I'm drinking alot of water, so far it's been okay.

Having twins would have it's upside. Does the soy also increase chances of that happening?

I too had forgotten the pineapple core but saw pineapples last weekend at the market and told dh about it, we didn't get any bec I wasn't sure when Ov would be... and three days ago he brought home a pineapple...it really is nice when they pay attention!

I agree with the every day/ every other day /regular bd schedule - regardless of whatever else like OPKs, temps etc. - because I don't want the reason for taking so long to be poor timing and it irks me that I left it to so late this month!


----------



## Titi

aw Dee I know it's hard to time it just right b/c we don't want to start to early b/c we tire out by the time most fertile rolls around but like you said it's scary when you start too late since they can also last five days in there!

That was sweet about DH bringing home a pineapple-bless him! 

I think soy might also help with multiples. Both DH and I really want multiples since we do feel we are starting late and it would be really special-but it does have its downside too a big one being that I've already picked out the birthing center I wanted to have baby naturally in waterbirth using hypnobirthing but if you have multiples it is considered high risk and you have to have in hospital instead. Also of course it is really overwhelming in the beginning. But at this point the youngest I will be is 35 when I have a child, and also wanted to breastfeed a long time which I know is almost always a natural b.c. so it seems it is going to be hard to have the size family we wanted at the rate we are going.

I have to remember to drink more water. I've been eating terribly and not exercising due to the stress and slight ttc depression, and I really do want to be healthier this cycle. It's so hard to get back once you slack for so long.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi :wave:

Titi- I didnt mean you guys had trouble in your relationship.. you didnt word anything wrong at all! I just meant for us, it has brought us closer. We went through a phase where we just weren't getting along... We have really re-evaluated everything and instead of stressing and arguing we are trying to go with the flow and not pressure ourselves so much. I know what you mean about the exercise thing. I havent worked out in so long! Still losing some weight and 8 pounds from my goal.. but the workout would do me good.

I LOVE pineapple! I will be eating it my whole 2ww--cant eat the core though since I have braces :nope:

Eggwhites would be interesting. Ya never know.. I may get to the point where I am trying it :blush:


----------



## Dee7509

Whit, I eat the core not the rest of the pineapple - I read it somewhere on another board- I'm no expert so can't recommend or advise either way!! Maybe you can do some research on it!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea I have read about it. The whole pineapple contains bromelain.. which is supposed to help with implantation. However, the core has the most concentrated amount of it. It's so hard to chew though. I just stick with the fruity part. :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Ohhh, thanks for the info. How are you doing? Have you recovered from the HSG?


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea 100% thank you for asking :)

How is the 2ww going? Not too hard I hope :)


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning All,

Whit, good to know that you've recovered in time for Ov. Your sig says it's tomorrow, is that correct?

FF has changed my Ov day from CD 15 to CD18 which I was hoping for. 

How was everyone's weekend. Ours was quiet.


----------



## Titi

Yay Dee that's great!!! Quiet here too.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Titi :hi:, hope you were able to relax after the stress of the last few weeks.


----------



## Titi

Hi Dee-
Thanks I did! I can't remember the last time I had a whole weekend off-it was really nice, and I have a 1/2 day today and lunch with my mom!

Maybe will have time for a chat later! : )


----------



## Dee7509

Great, I'd love that!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi ladies!

Nice to see that you are feeling recovered from the HSG Whit, and gearing up for ov! I am too - I'll start my digi opks today. Gotta make some time to practice with the softcups : )

Howdy Dee! I had a pretty quiet weekend and got a lot of chill time with DH. Glad your ov day is more agreeable now!

Titi - I'm so glad to see you bouncing back with a plan of attack. I was thinking of you all weekend and hoping the down time would help you recover. I completely hear you on either taking a break for the rest of the summer or making an appointment after this cycle. I need a change too. I hope we are both able to come up with something that works - ideally a pregnancy!!!


----------



## abster

Hi Girls, sorry I can't chat, off swimming in a little while, but I just wanted to check in and say hello.
Sorry the bitch got you, Titi (and awfully cruelly to boot!). Don't give up though, will you?
I eat pineapple after ov too. Yummy! Hadnb't heard of eating the core though. Mmmm... more pineapple can't hurt, surely?!
I ordered my maca last wed night and it still hasn't arrived. I;m cd7 and was really hoping it might have the possibility of bringing my ov forward this cycle. Ho-hum. 
Got to dash, love to everybody!
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning everone,

Hi Jaime - nice hearing from you, I hope you work out a plan of action or preferably that you get that bfp before you need to. Here's a little :dust: to help.

Titi - I can't wait for the next pic!

Whit & Abi :

I saw Whit's thread - Anyone heard of pineapple core? 

There is also another bnb thread called -pineapple?? does it work- and alot of other stories on the internet.

I tried to post the links but can't seem to get it right!

There are various opinions on whether it is helpful ranging from helpful to harmful and there are warnings about eating too much, drinking the juice and eating the flesh of the fruit etc (depending on what you read). It is best that you read up on it before you decide whether or not to try using it. There are some that say it brings on contractions and miscarriage.

Please do the research, just like any other supplement etc., before you decide if to try it. Also, your TCM practitioner / Doctor etc may have an opinion as well so it would be best to consult them.

Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## Titi

Good morning!

Dee-I'm loving your chart this cycle! What are you thinking about it?

Well I dropped temping today. I just can't do it this month. Was initially excited to try again but not going to. Plus my fertility monitor is actually really good at confirming ov so I will just stick with that this cycle.

I'm pretty sure my new will be that if I don't get pg this cycle then for the rest of the summer I think I will take a break from everything but prenatals and probably only try to dtd every 2-3 days 2nd & 3rd weeks instead of paying attn. to the calendar.......but really only if it happens that we are in the mood. I was thinking of taking a little break and now I have signed up for a teaching commitment for CCD next year that runs sept-may and ends with first communion. I really wouldn't want to miss the little kids first communion after a whole school year and think it is interesting that in order not to that timing sorta coincides with the 2 months I was thinking of breaking anyhow. I mean-I'm not going to try and prevent it or anything-I'm not crazy!

So-will just sort of enjoy a few months back to "normal" and have our 2nd wedding anniversary holiday the first week of Sept. and in the meantime I will research the FS or RE and prob. set up an apt. for mid Sept.

I want a family more than anything but I don't want to lose sight of what DH and I have now. If this ended up taking years and then we end up with beautiful children forever-ours or not- I would look back wishing we had enjoyed the last years of our time alone more than just being depressed and waiting for baby.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Titi,

I am loving my chart too but know that it is too early to get excited but was daydreaming about it this morning and hoping it rises again tomorrow with a bfp soon! 

Oh, how my mind works, always being optimistic and dreamy about this!

It is nice that you have a plan. I really really really really wish I could stop charting but I am so unpredictable, it all goes haywire when I don't! Last month I did not chart and I think I oved about 2 weeks late, of course, I know this after the fact.

Will you be using the ovacue? I was looking at it and I am sooooo tempted to get one with all the bells and whistles.

Most importantly, I like your new philosophy of enjoying the present with DH!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies,

I dont know what keeps happening to my thread subscription. Anyways, going to manually subscribe now, so it has no choice but to pop up in my User CP.

Titi, I'm glad you sound more upbeat about this cycle....and I pray God rewards your efforts! Its awesome that your DH is ready to try everything. Praying for a lucky cycle for you guys!

Dee, thanks for asking :hugs:. Well......I did intend for us to do the SMEP this cycle. But I caught a bad bug over the weekend and have been ill since then. Today is my first day at work all week :cry:. I feel better though...but not sure I have the strength to BD tonight (CD8 being day #1 on the SMEP), but we'll see. I'm going home by lunch time, so I might feel strong by the time DH gets back :winkwink:

And pineapple core?? Never heard of that though. What does it do?

Whit....how are you doing? Getting ready for the fun stuff, right :winkwink:

Reba hun! How's the 2ww coming along?

Ladies, do you think I'm over reacting? I belong to another team on BnB (African/African-American team). In recent months, the majority of ladies have gotten pregnant and it has been a thing of joy. They share their pregnancy stories and even though the rest of us can not relate, we do chip in when we can and constantly offer encouragement and support....not to mention rubbing off some baby dust as well. Recently, one of us joked about feeling a little out of place, and they immediately said that wasn't necessary, how we could all learn from their experiences, etc. In a nutshell, we have been beautifully coexisting and sharing our stories in our different stages of this baby journey. Anyways, suddenly yesterday, one of the suggests that they form a spin off thread/team, for members who're pregnant (or in their own words, BFP members). Reason? So as not to make the ttc sisters feel bad....and how some of us might not be able to handle the pregnancy stories and all what not. My reaction was WTH???!!!! I have never felt so patronised in my whole life!!!! I immediately made my feelings clear and I'm really not sure if I'll be returning to that thread. I'm still hopping mad!! Do you think I'm over reacting though?


----------



## Titi

Yikes Dee I think your chart is triphasic.................has that happened to you before? It happened slightly to me once and of course bfn but it is still exciting nonetheless!
Sorry I missed your IM yesterday-we ended up taking FIL out to dinner.

Isi-nice to see you back! I lose some of my subscriptions too and wonder why no body is updating and then find I miss a bunch of stuff.

I dunno what to think about your thread.......is it a TTC team? I know that I'm a member of another TTC thread where a LOT of the girls were getting bfps and coming back and discussing their pregnancies at length on the site. That really irked me b/c I just don't think that is the place on a ttc thread-esp. since we had had some recent losses that cycle and I imagined it must have been really hard for some of the girls to keep logging on for ttc support and seeing preg chatter-that's actually one of the motivating factors for this thread. SO-I mean, if it is actually a TTC thread I think a spinoff for pregnant women is probably a kind and appropriate reaction, actually-but would have to understand more of the situation and such?
:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yeah, I see what you mean Titi. I think I just got upset about the "exclusivity" of it all. Anyways, I guess its all part of this ttc journey. 

How are you today?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi :hi:

Isi - so sorry to hear that you've been ill. Hope you recover in a timely manner! Thankfully, you still have a few days before Ov right?

Titi - the temps are a bit higher than usual I believe. It is way to early for it to mean anything though. I've seen it do that step thing but usually the temp will fall again, maybe tomorrow. At 5 dpo I don't feel anything one way or the other and maybe that's a good thing or I'd be driving myself nuts.

Where is everyone? Whit, Abi, Jaime, Reba?? :hi: Hope you are all doing well.:hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies - sorry I haven't been posting anything in the last few days - im going through a bit of a "i can't be arsed anymore" phase. And I also have absolutely nothing exciting or positive to tell anyone - im 5DPO and aint feeling any different, no signs, no symptoms etc (i know its too early but I aint feeling very hopeful either). I just really had high hopes after the HSG and reading about all the people who got their BFP's after having the procedure - I dont think thats gonna be me some how! I'm collecting my Clomid prescription tomorrow too (still dont know whether to start it next cycle or leave it for another month or two (only cos i have a FS appointment on 28 July and I have a holiday booked for end of Aug so if I take it and get lucky first time round (fat chance though) then I'll be preggers on hols and dont particularly want to fly in the first Trimester (listen to me talking like Im already preggers!!!). 

Isi - maybe the pregnant ladies were feeling bad posting all their great pregnany stories and didnt want to be offending anyone who was still TTC so they thought the spin off thread would be a good idea? Maybe they want to shout from the roof tops "im pregnant" but feel that they cant really do that in that thread so thought a spin off would be better - I know what you mean though about feeling patronised, Im sure they didnt mean it like that. :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well? I must read back and see whats going on!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy righteous LTTTC babes!

Isi - I'm so sorry the gals on your thread made you feel "on the outs". I think if they wanted to start a first tri thread they should have done it through private messages, not through posts on a TTC thread. For all the reasons Titi gave, I can definitely see why they would want to start a separate thread, just seems like they should have done it more tactfully. On the "trying to have fun: TTHF" thread we have some gals that have gotten BFPs; but they are careful to ask if it is ok to stick around. For me, if I "know" a gal and can relate to her journey, I don't have as much trouble supporting them after a BFP. But several gals on that thread have expressed how difficult it is to hear about BFPs and early pg stuff, so that is why the few that have crossed over are more tactful. It is a tricky thing that should be done with some care, especially on the TTC threads.

Ah Reba - I hope the final week in your 2WW doesn't get you all :wacko: Personally, I'd rather maintain a "I can't be arsed" attitude than an insane "could I be pg?" attitude.

I got a smiley on my digi opk earlier than I expected so DH and I have been BDing for the past two nights ~ also using some preseed and softcups. I hope to keep that up for another couple of nights and then try to hang loose :haha:

Hope you are hangin' in there Whit - are you in DPO territory yet?

Howdy Dee! That is a nice lookin' chart you've got there.

:hugs: LTTTCers! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! I agree with Jaimie on the spinoff thread--def something that should have been discussed privately.

Dee- your chart really is looking good!

Reba I know what you mean.. I am having the same feelings right now. My chart is WHACKED and I have no idea when I ovulated! I'm not feeling positive at all right now..I'm just tired of obsessing, plain TIRED. Tried to call about my test results but got a machine and forgot to call back today.. Guess maybe I will know by tomorrow.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Titi

Wow Dee you know your body pretty well even though you have some irregular cycles. I hope that dip goes back up soon!

Reba-I feel for you hun. It's definitely too early for you to get bummed but I can relate to it seeming like things work for everyone but me, and getting your hopes up during ov that the the thing you are doing will work for you too, and then very early on into the 2ww getting totally discouraged that this one didn't take either. I think it is a natural byproduct of the trauma of LTTTC. Maybe you can meditate in the meantime-visualize implantation? :hugs:

Whit-I'm going to say you haven't ov'd yet and either did yesterday or will today. Your chart isn't too wacky looking at it that way. Are you SURE your opk was totally positive the other day? There was a time where my test line was dark enough I was counting as a positive but really found later that I couldn't truly count it unless it was literally as dark or darker........probably know that, but just checking. Still, you could have had a + opk and then a - and ov yesterday-even today. They say you are supposed to stop opk once you get your + b/c you will ov 12-36 hours after the first + and retaking can lead to confusing.

Yeah DH & I had yet ANOTHER long ttc talk yesterday. He is really convinced that there is nothing wrong and it is just taking longer, ala Jaimie's theory. He says in his opinion he'd like to just patiently keep trying-albeit maybe a more relaxed approach. He doesn't seem worried at all that we will "Miss out" on anything and would rather give it more time before doing more tests. He's really flexible, if it were important to me to go for more testing now he'd support that-but that is what his 2 cents are. 

Well guess that's all for now-how is everyone else?


----------



## Titi

Wow Dee you know your body pretty well even though you have some irregular cycles. I hope that dip goes back up soon!

Reba-I feel for you hun. It's definitely too early for you to get bummed but I can relate to it seeming like things work for everyone but me, and getting your hopes up during ov that the the thing you are doing will work for you too, and then very early on into the 2ww getting totally discouraged that this one didn't take either. I think it is a natural byproduct of the trauma of LTTTC. Maybe you can meditate in the meantime-visualize implantation? :hugs:

Whit-I'm going to say you haven't ov'd yet and either did yesterday or will today. Your chart isn't too wacky looking at it that way. Are you SURE your opk was totally positive the other day? There was a time where my test line was dark enough I was counting as a positive but really found later that I couldn't truly count it unless it was literally as dark or darker........probably know that, but just checking. Still, you could have had a + opk and then a - and ov yesterday-even today. They say you are supposed to stop opk once you get your + b/c you will ov 12-36 hours after the first + and retaking can lead to confusing.

Yeah DH & I had yet ANOTHER long ttc talk yesterday. He is really convinced that there is nothing wrong and it is just taking longer, ala Jaimie's theory. He says in his opinion he'd like to just patiently keep trying-albeit maybe a more relaxed approach. He doesn't seem worried at all that we will "Miss out" on anything and would rather give it more time before doing more tests. He's really flexible, if it were important to me to go for more testing now he'd support that-but that is what his 2 cents are. 

Well guess that's all for now-how is everyone else?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Girls,

Whit - Your chart is a bit confusing! CD15 would have been my guess but let's see what happens over the next few days it might be later than that since it seems to be seesawing.

Titi - My chart is following the same pattern as one I've had before (unfortunately)...

It is nice that you and DH are communicating and are on the same wavelength.

Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## Dee7509

Reba :hugs:

Hope you feel better hun. We're here if you need to chat. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies. I guess I probably over reacted :blush: 

Reba, just hang in there. Your 2ww is almost over! Praying for some good news hun!

Whit, Jamie and Dee, you're all in the 2ww right? I hope to join you next week. Fun times, lol! I'm really praying for a couple :bfp:s on this thread!

Titi, your DH has the same theory as mine. Maybe they're right and we just need to relax. Praying for successful cycles for us, dear! Did you give up temping and the other ttc stuff this cycle?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Whit, I totally hear ya on the JUST PLAIN TIRED-ness of it all! I'll be today is your ov day ~ I wonder if the HSG just threw you off a little?

Hang tough Reba :hugs:

Titi - I really hope I can go with you into the "taking things a little easier" realm. Although the temping, vitamins, and sticking experimental things up my hoo ha have been a fun distraction they also add to the expectations and recurring disappointment. I've been slowing trying to make a transition to the "i'm in it for the long-haul so I have to get off this roller coaster" attitude. Renewing my commitment to daily meditation and exercise has really helped. I recently took a little vacation from exercise but I'm getting back on that bandwagon. I hope that your CCD class provides a good outlet for you - does that not start until the school year begins?

Isi - good luck with the BDing and cross into the 2ww!

Dee - glad you are down to the 1ww!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

morning all - thanks for all the support - its great. Im not as pee'd off as I was - i think the first week after Ov i always get really down cos I just know it didnt work "AGAIN" but the 2nd week after ov im back to thinking "oh well not to worry" - Im in the 1WW now - but as usual no signs/symptoms etc - just hoping the MACA gives me a long LP and less spotting like last month - If so I'll probably need to order some more. My prescription of Clomid is waiting at surgery to be picked up - i'll get it next week - prob wont be starting it til September I'd say (give myself 3 months after the HSG). 

Hope everyone else is doing okay and you all have a nice weekend. Im off to a 1st birthday party today and a christening tomorrow - its all babies, babies, babies.... 

Chat after the weekend - i have monday off work so wont be back on here til Tues so hope there is some good news to report from all you ladies in the 2/1WW..... :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Whit, Titi, Abi, Jaime, Reba, Isi :hi:

No symptoms for me, starting to feel discouraged now , another cycle bites the dust I guess. 

Hope everyone's doing well. Have a nice day!:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Isi Buttercup said:


> Titi, your DH has the same theory as mine. Maybe they're right and we just need to relax. Praying for successful cycles for us, dear! Did you give up temping and the other ttc stuff this cycle?

yeah and DH is two years older than me and also wants a baby just as bad. Sometimes it's hard for me that he can be so nonchalant about it but mostly its really helpful and inspiring. I have been really trying to force this bfp for 20 cycles and am finally ready I think, for a few months anyway to let go a little.

I did give up temping and charting but have still taken my supplements and using the fertility monitor one more cycle. Then I will probably give up most all of it and just try to make sure we are DTD every 2-3 days 2nd & 3rd week of cycle without paying too much attn. to the dates. I guess :shrug:

Sounds like you are doing a better taking it easy too-maybe we need to look into Jaimies TTHF thread.


----------



## Titi

Titi - I really hope I can go with you into the "taking things a little easier" realm. Although the temping, vitamins, and sticking experimental things up my hoo ha have been a fun distraction :rofl:
they also add to the expectations and recurring disappointment. I've been slowing trying to make a transition to the "i'm in it for the long-haul so I have to get off this roller coaster" attitude. Renewing my commitment to daily meditation and exercise has really helped. I recently took a little vacation from exercise but I'm getting back on that bandwagon. I hope that your CCD class provides a good outlet for you - does that not start until the school year begins?

I accidentally have taken a hiatus from exercise and eating healthy and meditation & yoga and man, it is HARD to get back to it. I have such an all or nothing personality-as you can tell with my babymaking ways!!!

CCD starts in September-Its a big commitment-I hope it proves to be a nice distraction and at least will afford me a lot of time with a bunch of hopefully sweet little ones.


----------



## Titi

RebaRezzelba said:


> - i think the first week after Ov i always get really down cos I just know it didnt work "AGAIN" but the 2nd week after ov im back to thinking "oh well not to worry" - Im in the 1WW now - but as usual no signs/symptoms etc -:




Dee7509 said:


> No symptoms for me, starting to feel discouraged now , another cycle bites the dust I guess. :


Lots of PMA and :dust: and :hugs: for you both!!!!

That is what is so nice about this thread-the support and that we can ALL relate. The 2ww cycle is what always drives me insane to the point of not wanting to try anymore-I go through the EXACT same thing EVERY cycle-hope & elation at ov followed by dispair within the first 5dpo, back to hope again in the 1ww then to totally depressed two days before AF, back to denial in the next day or two followed by my period and despair again. sigh. If only we didn't have to have our periods-maybe we actually could "relax and forget" about TTC while we are trying without the constant reminder (and hormones!!!!!)

:hugs:!!! FX'd for both of you!!!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I totally agree, Titi! I know I definitely need to relax and take it easy. It's easier said than done for me though....but I'll try. I really hope God blesses us this cycle.

Hi ladies...Dee, Reba, Jaimie, Whit! Blowing loads of :dust: to those in the 2ww! Seems to be everyone but Titi and I. Thank God it's the weekend, so less time to obsess. Goo luck girls.

:hug:


----------



## Titi

yeah-in a way its depressing not being in the 2ww b/c I know for 100% that I'm not even possibly pregnant-but also its a bit of a relief as there is nothing to worry about or drive myself crazy with. Going to have sake & sushi with pal tonight!!!!

Hey-I have CRAZY ewcm today. I had watery the last few days which I never get-it always goes straight from creamy to EW-and now all of a sudden I have more EWCM then ever. Do I start BDing? I'm only CD7!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hmm - that is a tough question Titi. I had a little EW early in my cycle and didn't pay it much mind. But then my digi opk was positive a couple of days before I expected it too - I would just do some earlier BDing. 

And I've grown pretty convinced that ideally I would BD 3 days before my most fertile day, and then on my most fertile day (the day before ov). I really think those stocks need to be recharged, so to speak. We BD'd for 3 days straight this cycle when I got my pos. opk but now I'm not sure that was the best idea...

I love your description of the 2ww Titi - that is precisely what I go through.

Hope the sake and sushi are GREAT! That is our favorite type of date, DH & I. My fav sake is "pearl". It is unfiltered and really nice and mild.


----------



## Titi

ha ha Jaimie of COURSE you like sushi & sake!!! : )

I would so give both up for a bfp tho.

Well-DH got so excited about my cm he wanted to BD right away-so that answers that question, lol.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks for the input!! Ive had my first REAL (more than a tiny bit) of EWCM for 2-3days now. Im sure the opk was pos and def neg the next day. Still no clue on the chart tho. :shrug: Got another Dr apt next week to discuss doin another stimulated hormone test. Apparently the results are a little confusing- some previously high levels are now nirmal, some still high, and ones that were normal are now high. Doesnt look good though im still hoping its not congenital adrenal hyperplasia. Anyway for Ov im thinking cd 17 or 18 now. :wacko:

titi- thats great your dh is so flexible about the whole ttc thing. I agree about the fertile cm- everything Ive heard says to bd when you see it! :dust:
its getting to be a long road. I really want you to get your bfp this month!

Hi jaimie, isi, reba and dee! :wave: hang in there hunnies :dust: your way!


----------



## Whitbit22

^^ the iphone fails! AAAAAAAH! :haha:


----------



## Titi

Hey Whit! Wow your chart has me really confused if that was def. a pos. opk. It could be you ov'd same day as the +. I forget what fertility friend calls this type of temp pattern but pretty sure I've seen it before where even tho. they aren't consecutive highs if you get a highest temp tomorrow will prb. give you crosshairs for cd15-but IDK b/c of your cm.......My body is like clockwork where about immediately after I OV every month my cm goes straight to creamy.


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning,

Whit, sorry your test results were confusing, I hope it normalises or they can do something about it.

Jaime / Titi - there is a great deal of discussion on timing. I think in the end we need to do what feels right for us. Titi - I am glad you're off to a great start for this cycle.

I'm just waiting...just a few more days (well 5 to be exact) so I'm hanging in there! 

:dust: for all of us.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

FX'd Dee!

Whit - I must confess that everything you explained in your post is new and mysterious to me. What is a stimulated hormone test and congenital adrenal hyperplasia? I know the first two words but not the third, or how it affects fertility. Glad you got some EWCM though!


----------



## Titi

yeah I don't know about any of that stuff either!


----------



## Dee7509

:hi:

Whit - your chart continues to confuse me:shrug:

Slept fitfully last night after going to bed very late so no temp this morning.

Hope everyone doing well.


----------



## Titi

I wondered where your temp was Dee-I have been stalking your chart all morning looking for it : )

Doing good here-I just 'joined' the TTHF! thread and I love it!!!! In keeping with "trying to have fun" this month we bd'd on cd7 when my ewcm made a nice early appearance and maybe will get one in today if the 'mood strikes'-trying to keep the bd like normal sex before ttc if we can. Working on the remodel still. Not much else going on.

I agree Whit-your chart is nuts. I wonder if you ov'd yesterday? Last day of fertile cm and a temp rise today. It isn't consistant with your opk but maybe you got an lh surge but didn't drop the eggy? Or maybe the opk was wrong. or maybe you did ov back then and just have goofy temps? What do you think?


----------



## Titi

ehhh where is everybody?! :hissy:


----------



## MsLynn225

tryn to conceive here:)

wish the best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi said:


> I wondered where your temp was Dee-I have been stalking your chart all morning looking for it : )
> 
> Doing good here-I just 'joined' the TTHF! thread and I love it!!!! In keeping with "trying to have fun" this month we bd'd on cd7 when my ewcm made a nice early appearance and maybe will get one in today if the 'mood strikes'-trying to keep the bd like normal sex before ttc if we can. Working on the remodel still. Not much else going on.
> 
> I agree Whit-your chart is nuts. I wonder if you ov'd yesterday? Last day of fertile cm and a temp rise today. It isn't consistant with your opk but maybe you got an lh surge but didn't drop the eggy? Or maybe the opk was wrong. or maybe you did ov back then and just have goofy temps? What do you think?

Glad you're tthf this cycle! 

I am so confused.. I HAD to have ovulated with all that fertile cm--I ovulate normally but have NEVER had that before! I have appt with endocrinologist this week so Im definitely going to ask about it.. when I had the stimulation shot for my last blood test I'm wondering if it affected anything.. ugh. Going to go look at my last chart a little.. I had pretty low temps my last 2ww, but not these kind of dips. :shrug:

Jaimie- CAH is hard to explain, but its an adrenal gland disorder that causes hormones to be out of whack-where I would probably need to take steroids to regulate it.

I'm trying not to get the thoughts of "Am I pregnant?" This time because of my chart. and its really easy! D:


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> ehhh where is everybody?! :hissy:

tthf! :haha:


Whit, your temp has gone up two days so far so maybe it will continue that way.In that case maybe you've oved in the last couple of days or due to ov soon :shrug:.

My temp has gone up slightly, it has never done that before. No symptoms except normal pre-af ones and even those are hardly noticeable unless you're attune to every twinge like I am :dohh:.

:hi: everyone, hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies!

Titi hun....hope you had a good weekend :hugs:

Whit, Jamie, Reba, Dee.....I still have everything crossed for you :hugs:. When do you test?

As for me, well DH and I were not able to get any BD in over the weekend....last time was Friday. Last night he was recovering from a hangover all day and just wanted to cuddle . I have to go all gangsta and seduce him tonight....probably have to dig in my repotoire for some extreme R rated seduction moves....lol. Any suggestions would also be welcome . I've also started feeling twinges....but from my left (dodgy) side...so who knows about this cycle :shrug:. The good thing is that I had a negative, lily white OPK yesterday....so hopefully, we haven't missed anything. I'm not scheduled to o until Thursday anyways....but I guess there goes my SMEP for this month.

BUT on the flip side, I got a visit from an old friend yesterday and she prayed with me for me to conceive my baby asap!! The reason I'm kinda excited is that the day before I hooked up with my DH, this same friend prayed for me to meet my husband (she got married when we were 25, and at the time, I had just turned 30 and with no fella in sight...lol). 

Oh, and so sorry to all my English gals. I swear, I felt just as gutted yesterday as when the Nigerian team crashed out. But the officiating was appalling though!


----------



## Titi

:wave: MsLynn225

Whit-I get fertile cm quite a ways before I ov-I still think maybe you just ov'd-and that the tests must have messed it up. dunno tho-we'll see.

Dee-I stalked your chart before reading your post and noticed it's higher than any other temp at any other cycle. Does it have to have a few consecutive temp rises to be triphasic? That's really exciting. I really have my fx'd for you. 

Isi-I am fertile too now! We got a BD in on cd7 and that was it so far as we are tthf! It was a really nice one. I wanted to get one in yesterday, cd9 but DH was working on our kitchen remodel from 9am-9:30pm straight. Not the time when he is in the mood-he gets in the zone. I'm proud of myself-normally I would have bugged him to come squeeze in a BD and he would have obliged, but that didn't seem very tthf! to me, which in my mind is kinda like waiting for it to be most like our normal pre-ttc bds. So I too will have to turn up seduction mode tonight!!! I got a high on my fertility monitor today and that seems to line up right. CD10 a little early but not too early for me and I started having ewcm on cd7!

Hello to Reba and Abi and Jaimie and others-miss you! How are you holding up Reba-you must be getting awfully close to the end of your cycle.


----------



## Dee7509

I imagine it would have to be at least three. My hopes are moderated by the lack of symptoms so I have to wait for tomorrow's temp. It'd be really cruel to rise like that and then drop but we all know the witch is cruel.

:hi: MsLynn


----------



## abster

Hey girls, quick post as I'm ina hurry... Titi and Isi we're all at teh ewcm stage together (albeit I'm on cd14) - titi, I say if you've got it (ewcm) ...do it (you know what I mean)! 
Maca seems to be working wonders, now there's heightened stimulation during BD for me, by the bucketload! (makes me keener to do it, can tell you!) Didn't get my hands on it til CD7 though, so I dont' hold out hopes for e\rlier ov. Maybe an extended LP though, like Reba....

Baby dust for all of us - I'll catch up with everybody properly tomorrow. Just felt the need to write about my sex life, from the look of this post!

Abi xx


----------



## Titi

Hey Abi-I'm with you-I was so happy the first cycle I tried the maca and female libido tonic mixed and found it actually did something!

I'm not sure what I can attribute my extra ew to this cycle. I have been drinking slightly more gf, but also started the wild yam this cycle, and am trying soy one more cycle.

Dee-I am here on the edge of my seat with you. My chart almost went triphasic and dipped right back down in a depressingly mean trick-but I have everything crossed for you. IDK about early pg symptoms-some people get them and some don't this early. Having never been pg I have no idea how much stock to put in them. :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks Titi. I could really do without the suspense and the mean tricks! You know the more hopeful you feel, the worse it is at the end, so I'm trying to remain level headed about it.

Have you been drinking more water? Or maybe the soy is now taking effect this month and you're oving earlier? When is the monitor predicting ov?


----------



## Titi

Yea Dee-I want to be excited for you but don't want to get your hopes up b/c you are right-it is SO much worse to get AF when your hopes are most high. FX'd (and toes!) tho!!!!!!! 

I have been drinking a little more water but no where what I should be. The monitor says cd13 but it predicted that off of last month and I don't think it can change. I don't think I got a "high" on my monitor last cycle this early, I am thinking it said possible-will have to check.


----------



## Titi

Well girls I am having kinda a hard day today.

My DH's cousin's wife (the one I ranted about in here before who hates being pg #1 and says never again & hasn't posted any pictures whole time she is pg, etc.) are in labor right now. She was due 7/4 but is so sick and tired of being pg convinced the dr. to induce her today as she has been bugging him straight the last 3 weeks. I didn't know they'd do that early for #1 but what do I know.

Every five seconds everyone in DH's family is anxiously posting on FB. Her water just broke. Yeah, I could stay off FB but I love stalking everything baby related. Everyone has been telling them that this is the going to be the best day of their lives, that this is the best thing that could ever happen to a couple, that now they will really know what love truly is, etc. etc.

I've never been so jealous. I've never even been an envious person-its not my nature and I am generally so happy for other's good fortune that this is really weird for me, but I picture them cuddling over their newborn and get so jealous I'm almost sick to my stomach all day. Maybe its more fear than jealousy, IDK, I do have that same feeling in my stomach and distraction I get when I'm really nervous about something. But I keep thinking over and over, "OMG, what if DH & I NEVER get to experience that?" and every time I have that thought I well up with tears and want to ball my head off.


----------



## Dee7509

awww Titi :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is a super exciting chart Dee! FX'd for you!

Whit - thanks for explaining the adrenal stuff. I lack of progesterone after ov would explain your lack of a clear temp shift...I hope you don't have it, but if you do, I hope it is easy to fix:hugs:

Howdy Abi and Isi and Lynn!!

Isi - i love the story about praying with your friend, I hope it works for you again! :happydance:

Titi - I meant to respond to your post about DH's cousin's wife on TTHF but forgot, so I'll do it here. I completely understand your inability to get off FB, despite the status updates. It is like watching a train wreck, super hard to take your eyes off. I think it is pretty whack that she was able to talk her doc into inducing ~ it definitely goes to show how much she is disliking this pg, something you would give anything to suffer from. I agree, it is the thought that it might never happen to you and your DH that hurts the most, especially when babies, bumps, and deliveries are happening all around you. At least you won't have to deal with her complaints about being pg anymore :hugs: Although I know that is little consolation. I don't have much good advice about how to get through this hon, but I really hope you can hang tough. Like you, I never thought of myself as the jealous type until this TTC business started dragging out...but I'm a down right green eyed monster some days!

:hugs: titi :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Jaimie,
I kinda feel like a spoiled brat when I post things like DH's cousin but glad someone can relate. I feel better now-am just stalking still waiting for news. I am snickering a little that she was in such a hurry and is still in labor. HEE HEE I'm mean. (not really just jealous, lol)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I have to say that really amuses me as well. But when you first wrote that she begged to be induced I thought "isn't that dangerous if you haven't even passed your due date by some amount?" I'm still surprised she talked her doc into it.


----------



## Titi

yeah I dont know what the deal is. I always thought I heard that first babies are notoriously late and you just wait. That maybe a week or two after due date if it is dangerous, or if your water has broken early with no signs of dilation they induce. She is due 7/4 and has been showing up at the doctors for 3 weeks begging to be induced. I don't get it-I am kinda ignorant about the labor part b/c I only started researching a lot the when WTC and the first month TTC (when I was sure I would be pg and read the entire "what to expect when you are expecting" the week after our 1st bd session) and now I can't bring myself to go there. I dunno-I'm from the natural school of thought-had all my pre-ttc stuff done by a midwife and had picked out the birthing center to hypno-waterbirth my baby in-kinda a hippie still in that regards.

How is everyone else tonight? It's quiet.


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning Everyone!

Whit - Yay!! Crosshairs! 

Titi - How are you this morning?

Isi - how are you feeling? I'm following the football but not too closely. Alot of shockers this time around, I think.

Jaime, Abi, Isi & Lynn :hi:

My temp is very slightly down today, I am not feeling so optimistic today because I noticed another of my charts that was doing something of the sort and then the temp plunged at 12 dpo which is tomorrow. I am tempted to do a test today but I'm thinking I should hold out until tomorrow because even if I get negative I'll be thinking it's too early. On the other hand, there is a possibility is could be positive.

In addition, I've been getting slight cramps so it feels like af is on the way.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry Ive been away for the weekend and just back at work this am so finally getting a chance to reply. 

Well I started spotting yesterday - CD26 (10DPO) - thats my usual day to start - so much for the MACA this cycle. The only thing different from last cycle is that I stopped taking the Pregnacare Preconception Tablets - they might of worked along with the MACA to give me a longer LP - now its back to the usual short LP. Or maybe it was the fact I was nervous about the HSG last month that it delayed it a bit??? So needless to say Im pretty pissed off. I have to collect my Clomid prescription today and I was contimplating starting it once AF shows for definite - but maybe I should hold off - V confused. 

Titi - did your cousin in law have her baby yet? Or is she still in labour? 

Dee - hows your temperature today? I hope its good news. 

Isi - hope you managed to get a few :sex: in over the past few days. I was dying of a hangover on Sunday too - had a christening party saturday which went on into the wee hours of Sunday morning.... 

Whitbit - have you Ov'd yet? And did you get plenty of :sex: in? 

Abi - the flipping MACA didnt work its magic for me this month - hope it works for you. 

Jamie - what's happing with you - are you past ov yet? 

Well im just waiting for AF to show now - 2nd day of spotting but its very light - AF is due Fri or Sat.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Reba, sorry about the spotting, how long does it go on for?

Well, I just did a HPT and it is negative, I wonder why I thought it could be anything else? Hope springs eternal I guess. Anyhow, I'm saving my $1 s and not testing again since I have no doubt the witch is on her way. 

I'm not feeling too crushed...maybe I'm adjusting to this rollercoaster we're on.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Dee7509 said:


> Hi Reba, sorry about the spotting, how long does it go on for?
> 
> Well, I just did a HPT and it is negative, I wonder why I thought it could be anything else? Hope springs eternal I guess. Anyhow, I'm saving my $1 s and not testing again since I have no doubt the witch is on her way.
> 
> I'm not feeling too crushed...maybe I'm adjusting to this rollercoaster we're on.

Hey Dee - sorry about the BFN :hugs: - what CD are you on at the moment? 

The spotting lasts for 5 days (6 sometimes) so AF due fri or Sat at the latest. Im the same as you - im not totally crushed - getting use to it now after 28+ months.....


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks Reba, I'm at CD29, 11 dpo. Almost the same length of time for me but we took quite a few cycles off in between.

Have you tried anything else for the spotting apart from maca?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Dee7509 said:


> Thanks Reba, I'm at CD29, 11 dpo. Almost the same length of time for me but we took quite a few cycles off in between.
> 
> Have you tried anything else for the spotting apart from maca?

Yeah I tried Bcomplex vitamins for a few months and they didnt do any good. 

My FS said if its a hormonal thing then taking Clomid might help - but if its not hormonal (fibroid or endo) then no amount of vitamins or clomid would help. Thats why i really want to start the clomid sooner rather than later but my job isnt secure at the moment-neither is my husbands, and we have a summer holiday in spain booked for end of Aug so I'd be better waiting til after that at least. Im still living in hope that I will fall pregnant naturally.... fat chance at this stage. 

How long have you been trying Dee?


----------



## Dee7509

We've been trying since March 2008 but we've missed quite a number of cycles for various reasons. 

Are you going to do tests to find out if its endo or fibroids?

Don't discount falling naturally, a friend of ours tried for years to have a child in her 30s and even had IVF etc. and none of it worked. They eventually had a child naturally after all of this. We hadn't even known until - out of the blue- she told DH the other day.


----------



## Titi

Good morning!

DEE-:hugs: Sorry about the bfn, but of course it's not too dissapointing as its early and wasn't FMU right? Like you said-hope springs eternal. I will send extra babydust your way. Glad you are feeling okay.

Reba-I was wondering.....although I'm sure the FS you are working with already know best.......but I am confused. I don't ever have spotting so I'm not very familiar, but I had always learned that you don't count the spotting and consider your first full red flow day as cd1. So if you spot from cd10 for 5 or 6 days before AF really arrives that would put you at a normal luteal phase............wouldn't it? 

I wanted to tell you & Abi that I've been supplementing with Maca for at least six months and the results are more energy and a better libido but it has never, for me anyways, effected my cycle in any way.

Whit-Whoop to crosshairs! I was off a few days I guess-glad you finally know what the heck is going on! 

Yes, the cousin's wife had the baby last night. Don't have any details yet as far as the birth etc. but DH and I had made a little bet (well not really, since we both bet the same thing) earlier in the day that as soon as he was born there would be a proud Daddy pic and M.I.A pics of her. Afterall-if she was so disgusted by her bump as to go into FB/Pic hiding for 9 months then we figured she would be way too vain to post a "post labor" pic. 
Well sure enough-last night the dad texted like crazy and fb posted how excited he was and instantly put a pic of the baby up and one of him holding his new baby, but still haven't seen one of her or her and baby yet. Is that normal? I feel uncomfortable that LTTTC is making me judgemental of others, but I think the entire world knows that you aren't looking red carpet ready after having a baby-and that most people would be thrilled to post a mom & baby pic. But maybe I don't know what its like for the real world TTCers anymore. The baby is sooo cute btw!!!!

As for me I am still having EWCM :happydance: and got a really nice BD in yesterday. : )


----------



## abster

Hey girls!
Titi, having been induced (against my will! - they dragged me out of the pool and made me go upstairs and be attached to a drip and therefore stuck on a bed because my waters had broken early and they wanted me to give birth within 72 hours of the rupture of membranes - policy in the neighbouring county is 96 hours, by the way!) I can confidently say (and I think you'll probably agree, after what youve told us about her) that only an IDIOT would ask for it when it's not a necessity!! It's horrible, you can no longer walk/move around to alleviate the pains naturally and your body stops doing its natural painkilling thing. I could go on and tell you more, but I won't unless you ask really nicely. 

It's very easy to think that it'll never happen for you - we've all done it, and it feels horrible even the second time round. But you've had some tests haven't you? Didn't they indicate that you're fine as far as western ? Doesn't stop the worry though, I know - and it doesn't help that it's taking a long time either. Qing was at a Zita West course over the weekend and when I saw her yesterday she said she had some different / new ideas now. She asked me to see my Dr. to request blood tests to check my progesterone levels, a scan to check my ovaries and tests to determine my ovarian function and FSH/AMH levels ( know FSH is follicle stimulating hormone, which triggers the ovary to release the egg and that AMH is the hormone that can indicate when your menopause will start - but I'm not sure what the abbreviation stands for). That made me panic momentarily that she was concerned I had something wrong with me that she couldn't alleviate, but she assured me that she just wants to know exactly what's wrong in case there's anything she's not been able to pick up - once she sees the results she can tweak me further. 
What I'm trying to say, although I've just gone on about my own situation (again) is that you shouldn't lose hope. Didn't you say a little while ago that you might consider an FS but were going to leave it a while just in case you fall pg soon? THat was the spirit! Is there a little bit of fear about what you might be told though? I'm wondering if that might be part of the reason why I've not seen my doctor since I started TTC - although the main part is that I hate the idea of assisted and dont' believe I need it. Sorry I'm waffling, but I'm trying to be reassuring whilst at the same time making you examine how you feel in terms of seeing your doctor. 
I'll be back later... dirty nappy calling!
Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hi Abi-

I was pretty sure being induced was just as horrible as you describe, although I can guarantee she had an epidural so not sure she would care about natural painkilling. I guess we'll see tho-I'm being judgmental and I don't know what it is like to be pg and/or in labor.

I had all the tests (scan and blood levels) that Qing is reccomeding for you-everything normal-good which was a relief-the best part being told my egg reserves were really good which truthfully is the thing I have been most fearful of. 

I am really a naturalist-(not to be confused with nudist! lol) which is one reason I hate to involve doctors in my bedroom scenerio. Also it is very expensive here and I don't like to be wasteful with money. I wouldn't mind spending the $$ at all if I knew there was a problem and it would guarentee a pg........but I hate the idea of spending all that money when it just turns out I am impatient and don't need to. Also I have a pretty big belief system in what is meant to be will be and that things shouldn't be forced.

I am _pretty sure_ those are the reasons I've put off FS. I too have analyzed if it is fear related but I still think i would rather get the worst news possible, at my age, and know, then to just waste time......

Don't worry about Qing suggesting Dr. apt. I think it only makes sense. I have a big belief in Eastern medicine but imo it works best as a compliment to _necessary_ western approaches.


----------



## NGRidley

Hi everyone....

I thought I could come over here because I am also TTC without any assistance at the moment. I havent been TTC as long as many other LTTTCers; will be 12 months after this cycle; but I have PCOS so I am assuming that it may take me a while longer.

I am 26 and DH is 28, have been together for 7.5 years, married for 1 and have been TTC since being married. I was diagnosed with PCOS in may and right now I am battling it with diet and weighloss only.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi NGRidley and welcome.

Abi - nice story about not giving up hope

Titi - good going with the BD


----------



## elsie2010

hello :wave:

whitbit pointed me in your direction. please can I join in?

we've been trying quite a while now, we've found that there is a problem with ovulation. our doctor has agreed to refer us to a FS but we're not quite ready for that yet.

best wishes, Elsie x


----------



## Titi

:wave: NGRidley & elsie2010! Welcome! Glad to have you here-its nice to have a joiner, we haven't in a long time! Check out p.1-I'll add you-what would you like by your name?

:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Carebear, Yomo, Lyns..........Hope you girls are doing good-miss you!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Welcome ngridley and elsie! :wave:

dee sorry bout the bfn hun. I dont know how we do it! I guess the only choice us to keep trucking- and dealing with it so long sometimes seems to lessen the blow. :hugs:
reba do you normally get spotting? Wonder if it could be leftover from the hsg? Well if it is af you still have a few months of fertility boost from it! I took b50 complex 2 cycles ago and it didnt seem to help- only made my lp shorter. Im also doing maca but forgetting to take it lately!

Titi- i dunno about who id show my labor pics to! :blush: who knows though maybe id be so proud I wouldnt give a hoot!

Hi jaimie and isi! How are you girls doing? Off to peak at some charts!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies, 

Welcome to Elsie and NGRidley - hope your stay is short and sweet. 

Titi - I just figured that if Im spotting at 10DPO then there is no way an egg could implant in my uterus (because the spotting would be coming from there wouldnt it?). I dont get full AF until 16DPO but just presumed that the spotting means that my progesterone levels are going down. Im not sure - thats just what Ive been thinking all these years. I would love to get a few progesterone tests done throughout the 2nd half of cycle to see if it gets high enough and if it starts to decrease at the spotting stage. Another reason i think the progesterone is low is because my BBT never gets very high - its always 96.6 pre Ov then goes up to 97.5 post (it takes a few days to reach that level then goes straight back down to 96.6). 

Whitbit - yes Ive been spotting since I can remember - since early 20's if not before that but the amount of days got longer over the past 5 yrs or so. 

Dee - i think I'll wait til i get my proper results of the HSG from the FS in JUly before thinking about gettign checked for endo or fibroids (unless the FS sees something sinister on the HSG xray that would indicate either of those). 

Just dont know what to do about the clomid - going to pick it up today - but should I start it this month or not?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Everyone, 

Elsie2010 - Welcome!

Whit - Thanks for the kind words.

Reba - I know I would not have been able to resist taking it :)

Titi - We took pics like that at a bb shower once, everyone did exactly what you're doing using balloons, it was hilarious...come to think of it I've never seen the pics. Anyhow, looks like you're succeeding in trying to have fun!!!

My temp has started to drop so I'm expecting the witch at 5.00pm tomorrow. It's been an exciting month though and what is important for me is that I did not get carried away dreaming about what ifs. Now, I do have to start thinking about a plan for next month, we'll see.

Hope everyone is going well. Isi, Jaime, Abi, NGR, Elsie :hi:


----------



## Titi

Hello ladies

Dee-I love your spirit today. Proud of how good you are handling the rough temp dips. Inspiring. Hope the witch still pulls a no show though! Yes I am TTHF! DH & I actually took that pic when I was a lot more optimistic. We used to practice what it would look like to be pg when I first started TTC-but I found it last night and thought it would be good for a few laughs.

Reba-I have NO idea what spotting means as I don't ever get it-but I would deffo check with the Dr.s with the same questions and also make sure I'm right about what is truly cd1-because I'm pretty sure that means you don't have any sort of lp defect which would be good!!!! Although maybe it depends on how heavy the spotting is? :shrug: dunno. Maybe you should go ahead and start the Clomid, I don't see why not?

Whit-I sure wouldn't post "labor" pics-but I mean the typical afterwards shot of mom & baby. I love that one and have yet to see one from DH's cousin's wife. So far just baby and baby & dad.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi - Strange but I feel quite cheerful :) ...I think there's a reason for this and although I don't know what it is, I have faith that things will work out the way they are supposed to (although maybe not necessarily the way I want them to). I'll face it and deal with it, other people have and they have survived and so will I. In addition, I haven't given up. I am still doing the best I can.


----------



## Titi

Dee-it makes me happy that you are doing well. I am kind of it the same spot suddenly too. You should come over to the TTHF! thread-I think you will love it-it's really helping already!


----------



## Whitbit22

Dee I hope the witch stays away! 

Reba- Im having the same issues with temp. I havent gone over 97.6 this cycle.. or last cycle either. :shrug: I hope when you get your results you get more answers. If it was me I'd take the clomid--who'd be able to resist? haha

Titi- that is what I meant by labor pics. Everyone Ive ever seen honestly looks like crap--Ive seen a ton on facebook of afterwards, but I guess in the moment thats not what matters! :haha:

I love your attitudes girls! At least Im not hopeless anymore-but it's hard to have much hope. Im thinking of maybe throwing it all to the wind next cycle if I dont get anywhere this time! Time to start thinking positive. :)


----------



## NGRidley

ok for my front page
TTC#1 since July 2009
05/2010: diagnosed with PCOS
Battling PCOS by losing weight, following the Low GI diet.
Currently taking pre-natals and Researching other vitamins beneficial to those with PCOS
Waiting for DH to get SA


----------



## NGRidley

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just figured that if Im spotting at 10DPO then there is no way an egg could implant in my uterus (because the spotting would be coming from there wouldnt it?). I dont get full AF until 16DPO but just presumed that the spotting means that my progesterone levels are going down. Im not sure - thats just what Ive been thinking all these years. I would love to get a few progesterone tests done throughout the 2nd half of cycle to see if it gets high enough and if it starts to decrease at the spotting stage. Another reason i think the progesterone is low is because my BBT never gets very high - its always 96.6 pre Ov then goes up to 97.5 post (it takes a few days to reach that level then goes straight back down to 96.6).
> 
> Just dont know what to do about the clomid - going to pick it up today - but should I start it this month or not?

I had always assumed that spotting for many days before AF is a sign of low progesterone. I agree that you should maybe get it checked at the doctors. I have the same issues with my Post O temps being not much higher than my Pre O. I have thought that it is that I either didnt actually O, and FF is just making its best guess, or that my progesterone is low


----------



## Titi

whit-I agree-EVERYONE looks hellish in the labor pics but theyre still so awesome-I mean, you are supposed to look like crap after all that. I want to see her pics dagnabbit! :haha:

NGRidley-I hope we can give you some comfort here.
I had the tests for progesterone-it couldnt have been easier. I just went in on cd21 and got a quick blood drawn and that was that!


----------



## Dee7509

Titi - 

Maybe I will check out the tthf thread although I might be too boring for it!

NGR/Reba/Whit - I hope someone can shed some light on low temps and spotting. I have a book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility, I believe it mentioned those things. I will have a look. Has anyone else read it?


----------



## Titi

Dee-you are not boring at all. And your hope and inspiration I think would help any TTHF!er.....Besides-you and I have had our fair share of naughty giggles :haha:


----------



## NGRidley

I have read it.....i cant remember what it said....and I think i have even gone back to look.

I have never had the spotting before AF arrived though, except for the cycle when I did for entire month (ugh).

the issue for me is that I dont ovulate every month because of PCOS, by the time i realise that I did O, it may be too late for the blood test. Especially since when I have Od in the past it is somewhere between CD19 and CD23. When you dont O, there is no progesterone to measure.


----------



## Lilaala

Hi all, I'm glad there is this thread *subscribes* as after the exploratory Lap in Sept for what would have to be entirely asymptomatic Endo, that's it for medical intervention for us.

All my bloods are normal, my BMI is ideal, my Thyroid is fine, no PCOS, hubby SA is normal, BBT and OPK have confirmed ovulation which was backed up by a blood test one cycle. Pelvic ultrasound normal, HSG normal. About to be cycle 18, and never a hint of a BFP, and trust me, we never miss the egg. I'm up sh*t creek without a paddle.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Welcome Lilaala - totally understand where your coming from - everything comes back normal and I never, ever miss the egg and still not even a whif of a BFP.... how can that be - i just dont understand. I know the chances every month are only 20% or whatever but come on, give me a break - where the hell are the BFP's???? Up sh*t creek without a baby!!!! hahaha :haha:

NG - spotting throughout the whole month doesnt sound good - have you ask the Dr about that. I was tested for PCOS years ago and it was never conclusive (as bloods didnt match with signs/symptoms) but I probably have a minor case. That could be the reason I spot too - but who knows. I think i'll def ask the FS at my next appointment at end of July about getting a few progesterone tests throughout the 2nd half of cycle to see if it gets high enough to sustain a pregnancy - i just need answers - i hate having unexplained infertility! 

Dee - i must check out that book and see what it says - i need answers! 

Whit - i dont know how Ive resisted not taking the clomid - i guess I just like to do things au natural and hate the thought of putting chemicals (which Im sure there is plenty in clomid) into my body - but Ive decided to wait til after my Spain holiday at the end of August to start - gonna pick the tablets up tomorrow (hope I can resist not taking them!!!)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day!!!

Okay....I think I'm about to be officially expelled from this group. I am considering IUI... possibly later in the year. Reason? I'm 99.99% sure I ovulated from my bad side this month. I'm just tired of the drama and want to try taking it up a notch. I hope I can still hang around here :blush:

About to read the previous pages now, but hope everyone is doing great.....Titi, Dee, reba, Whit, Abbie....hope you're all well. Oh, and welcome NG :hi:


----------



## Titi

Welcome Lilaala!! I am so excited our thread is finally growing!!!! But as always hope your stay is VERY short!!!! Have you read the first page? That tells a bit about us and our group.

Girls-we need a bfp in here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Girls,

Lilaala welcome!

Titi - well, you're not getting that BFP from me! My temp dropped again this morning and spotted a bit yesterday so next month here I come.

Fingers are crossed for the others who are testing! 

Hi Isi, Abi, Jaime, Reba, NGRidley, Whit :hi:


----------



## abster

Hay newbies :flower: (and you oldies!)

Re low pre-and post-ov temps and pre-af bleeding, Randine the TCM queen writes that this is luteal phase defect caused by kidney yang deficiency (which is quite often accompanied by spleen deficiency). I've never had pre-af spotting but I do have kidney yang and spleen deficiencies. It can be helped a lot with dietary changes, which are combined with acupuncture and herbal medicines in traditional chinese medicine to treat infertility very effectively (back me up, Reba!). Her book The Infertililty Cure (Randine LEwis) is wonderful - really explains TCM clearly and gives substantial advice on foods to eat/avoid, how to exercise etc. There's a questionnaire to help you get your diagnosis before usin the guidelines. (Newbies... anybody whp's been on here more than a few weeks knows that I go off on TCM every so often - but I htink everybody should at least try it, so I keep plugging away. CHeck out my thread The Really USeful TCM THread for more...)

Isi, have I missed something? Sorry, have been awol on and off -are you taking a break because you've had enough and need a break? Hope you feel ready to bounce back soon :hugs: You have to do whatever feels right for you - I don't imagine Titi will kick anyone off here (she'd have to fly to Lagos and tie your hands to something for starters :rofl:). 

Sorry Dee - but I like your attitude :thumbup:

Love your bump pic Titi! I'll try to oblige with the BFP, as I'm oving today possibly (hopefully! CD17 here). Don't hold your breath though, eh? :haha:

Hey Reba, have you made up your mind about the clomid? I'm sure you've made the right decision if you have (want to borrow some willpower?!)

I'm going to go back ot read all the posts I've missed... I can only answer the ones I can scroll down to on the compose page - done't take it personally, Jaimie and Whit...

Abi x


----------



## NGRidley

RebaRezzelba said:


> NG - spotting throughout the whole month doesnt sound good - have you ask the Dr about that. I was tested for PCOS years ago and it was never conclusive (as bloods didnt match with signs/symptoms) but I probably have a minor case. That could be the reason I spot too - but who knows. I think i'll def ask the FS at my next appointment at end of July about getting a few progesterone tests throughout the 2nd half of cycle to see if it gets high enough to sustain a pregnancy - i just need answers - i hate having unexplained infertility!

Yeah I went to the doctor about that. It was the cycle after the one that lasted 74 days (and where I think I had a chemical).....and this is when I got tested for PCOS.
After that cycle of spotting for like 38 days.....my cycle after that I had AF for like 15 days. Like full flow red blood. It was miserable.

So I think I am Oing today....which is good, but I cant BD. I got a YI and the last time I :sex: was CD22 which was 3 days ago.....not sure if the :spermy: will be alive still


----------



## abster

Fear not! In ewcm, sperm can stay alive for 5 days - and that gives them plenty of time to get into the right place for the egg :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Abi. I just think I need a breather. Think of something else for a few weeks. Woo hoo about ovulating!!! Wish you all the very best!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Lilaala ~ welcome  hilarious avatar! Especially for LTTTC. So were you diagnosed with endo? Glad you don't have any symptoms, I've heard it can be very painful.

:hugs:Reba & Lilaala:hugs: unexplained infertility totally sucks ~ I have the feeling that if I did go through all the testing that is the diagnosis we would get. DH's first SA wasn't too great but I hope his second one is much better.

NGRidley - so what is Canada Day? 

:hugs: Isi :hugs: I'm so sorry that you got ov pains on the wrong side this cycle. I really do hope you can take a good break and re-assess things. Personally, I'd really like you to stay as I've learned you are a very considerate and compassionate gal and I know you'll remain mindful of your sisters that aren't pursuing assistance.

Dee - really sorry about the temp drop! I hated it when that would happen. It is a nice thing about not temping anymore.

Abi  no worries about trying to respond to everyone, I haven't posted much lately.

Howdy Whit!


----------



## NGRidley

Canada day is pretty much our version of Independence Day.....

Celebrating Canada's Birthday (which is when Canada separated from the British Empire and became its own country)


----------



## Titi

so nothing really new here.....got yet another bd in today even tho I'm pretty sure I've ov'd already-but since its our last "TTC" BD period for now we really want to try and keep going in case the only problem with us is that we've always stopped too soon b/c generally by the time my ewcm turns creamy I assume I've ov'd and put on the brakes.

Isi, sorry I didn't answser you early hun.about the IUI.....as your buddy I support anything you do! Just as moderator I wanted to make sure I had everyone in mind. I would never "expel" anyone :hugs:.......esp. you. Just please keep in mind, if you go that way, that for those of us that don't have that option available there is really an extra level of dispair we feel. As you can imagine-when getting desparate you want extra help, that if it wasn't open to you how scary and sad it could feel to you that you were at the end of the rope. Thus the special thread for us here b/c all the other ltttc threads generally everyone is planning at some point to go assisted which gives them more hope than us. So, if you could kindly keep that in mind, if you go that way, prob. keep most that stuff to other threads and we can be here to support you as our friend and on your ltttc journey :friends: :hugs:
Whaddya think?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

NG - that sounds awful - such a long time having a period and all the spotting too. I hope you catch the egg this cycle! :thumbup: and I hope the YI clears up - i had it for a year on and off and it drove me mad! Think its probably all the :sex: that messes with the PH down there. 

Jamie - your right - unexplained infertility sucks big time - cos you dont know what needs to be fixed. We'll get there in the end Im sure!!!! positive thinking! 

Titi - your right, we really need a BFP in this thread soon - have we even got one yet? I can hardly remember. 

Isi - dont go, stay!!! :hugs: 

Radine, I mean Abi.... :haha: - i wish you would come to my house and make me all the thing Radine mentions in her book - i bought loads of stuff (aduki beans etc) and used them once or twice then reverted to my old ways. I just dont eat that bad and I think everything in moderation is fine - but I wish i had the will power to change a wee bit. Im so lazy! 

Dee - Boo to spotting and AF - hope you get lucky this cycle! 

As for me Ive decided to wait til September to start clomid - reasons being my job and my holiday. If I get pregnant 1st month on clomid and then I lose my job I will have to get another job and tell them Im up the duff and then they might not hire me or i probably wont get maternity pay from them (just the crap statutory money) and if I get pregnant before my holiday I dont fancy flying to spain in the first trimester or vomiting whilst lying by the pool in Spain. So im taking the next few months off and not worrying about TTC - not even gonna look at the calendar to see when I'll be Ov'ing - cant be arsed anymore - its so boring sometimes. If im really lucky and fall pregnant naturally before Sept (fat chance but who knows) then it was meant to be and I will manage the holiday and the new job. Im just gonna make love to my DH when Im in the mood - not when the signs tell me. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Good morning!

Hi Reba! That is funny I do the EXACT same thing- (I too have some REALLY old aduki beans in my pantry! and seaweed!!!). 

Heres to taking a break. I have a similar situation where besides the mental anguish now that I have got a ccd class to teach in Sept. if I get pg now I'll miss their first communion. Also have a holiday in Sept! Although I am way jealous of your trip to Spain. Where in Spain? Ever since 9th grade Spanish class I have dreamed of going there-I love the culture! (and food!)

We can be break buddies for the next few months if you want. I even coined a term for it: SEMINATION VACATION :haha:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All,

Hope everyone's doing well. I'm having a painful af this time around. 

Have a nice day and weekend!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hello Ladies,

My name is Kayleigh, i am 24 and i am married with two gorgeous girls.

I was wondering if i could join? Im not quite at the year mark yet but i am almost there.

As much as i would like to go private for fertility help me and my husband just can not afford it. The NHS has told me that they will not fund for any testing of any kind in my area for infertility.

I have had two children already and i miscarried Feb 08 at eleven weeks. Un fortunately i had one shot of depo after i m/c and i think this is the cause of me not ovulating. I chart, take opks and this month have taken soy although so far i have not noticed a difference. (although it is only CD15) :dohh:

So i guess its just a waiting game of when and even if my ovulation returns. Opks are never positive and charting seems pointless but hey i just cant give up.


I hope you laides are well and i am not intruding

:hugs:


EDIT: Sorry i just realised this group is for TTC1..i do apologise


----------



## abster

Hey Kayleigh, don't worry about it - I have one already - feel free to join in! 
Hope you start oving soon and don't have too long a wait til you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## abster

Came back form my GP appointment a little while ago and...
He knows about women's fertility!! He wrote down everything I told him about my cycle, listened to me talking about TCM (although he did admit to knowing nothing about it) and agreed that blood tests and hormone/ovary checking are the right way to go. I really waffled an about cycle length, ovulation day, LP, you name it. So... need to go for CD21 blood test at general on Mon (no appts at my surgery til 2 weeks' time), have a practice nurse appt for 12th (urine, weight, height I seem to remember), need to do an FMO sample to check for chlamydia and drop it back to the surgery (we both agreed it's highly unlikely but good to rule out - I've only ever had unprotected sex with Andy and he's never had anything either). If I have another period, I need to go for a cd2-4 blood test and after all that make an appt to see him again once the results are back. 
He said that once theyr'e back we'll think about AMH/FSH level testin and an u/s to check my ovaries and tubes are ok. There's nothing TCM-wise to indicate blocked tubes - that would be pain and heat I think. I'm yang deficient and have no period pains and very little in the way of pm symptoms other than breast tenderness sometimes. 
He also mentioned that IVF funding is available in our area up to the age of 35 but that's not a necessary road for me as far as I'm concerned - and I pointed out that that Qing is certain I can conceive naturally again and just need tweaking once we have the results of diagnostic tests. It seems strange to be in the medical system now, I have to say. 


Dee, sorry it's hurting :hugs: 

Titi and Reba, I have aduki beans and seaweed - the difference is I'm eating them! I've bought the seaweed becasue I want to make the recipes in Alicia Silverstone's The Kind Diet, but I need to buy my own copy first because for some reason my sister wanted her own copy back:haha: 
Reba, the main thing with spleen is to knock out the dairy (use soya yoghurt and milk - provamel yog and alpro light soya milk and their pots of dessert are lovely.) and refined carbs - but if you have damp you need to stop wheat completely. Rye bread is great if you can get it, along with ryvita, and there are loads wheat-free pastas you can get. Eat plenty of rice - brown is best as your main grain. ANother important one for the damp is stopping bananas and nuts. Eatin fruit on its own, about an hour apart form anything else helps you to digest it better and peppermint tea really helps too - I try to have it after every meal and theoughout the day. 
Good htings to have plenty of are: potatoes, seeds, cherries, dates, raspberries, fresh pineapple around ov time to help make the endometrium spongy. Lots of grains like quinoa, millet etc are good too. Bu tif you can onoy manage to drop 2 things, it has to be dairy and wheat. Or shall I Send you food parcels??! It helps me that I've always enjoyed eating seeds, beans, lentils, tofu so I'm not having to add things to my diet, just remove and replace them. 

Jaimie, you're right about unexplained infertility sucking! 

If anybody thinks their pH levels are wrong and their body is too acidic, wheatgrass is great (and if it tastes minging, it means your body is too acidic and this definitely damages your fertility. As your body becomes more alkaline, it tastes better. I've always liked the taste of it, but it's got a wonderful range of vitamins and minerals in it. I buy Urban Wheatgrass sachets (£19.99 for 30) in H&B and have one in water every day. A spirulina supplement is also very good for you. 

Semination vacation :rofl: love it! Just one thing - shouldn't it be insemination vacation?

Hope the break does you some good, Isi - but promise to come back or stay here. Still waiting to ov! Hopefully today (CD18).

Hey, WHit, NGRidley. Have a godo weekend everybody! 
Abi x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Gosh Titi - when I read Reba's post I thought "that is just like Titi"! Glad you have a semination vacation buddy!!!

Dee, really sorry your AF is so painful:hugs:

I have been such a crank my entire 2ww ~ and I still have a week to go :dohh: Just have a very negative attitude about my own prospects and alot of jealousy towards moms and pg gals. It is making me an all around crankster. I haven't been acting out too much yet but my mental state sucks and I'm sure it will have ramifications for DH as AF approaches :haha: I'm hoping my renewed commitment to working out will help me drop all that tired psychological baggage soon :bodyb:


----------



## Dee7509

I feel alot better - Thanks :hugs:

Abi, it is great that you've found an interested Dr. You've posted some interesting info. there too. I love learning about new foods etc that's good for us. What's the aduki beans and seaweed for? What do you take if you don't mind my asking? 

Jaime - I remember being cranky too at 7dpo, hope you feel better. Your poor DH. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and all the rest who are waiting.

Would love to join the girls (Titi & Reba) on vacation (and go to Spain too!) but will continue temping this cycle (and no Spain for me). I will however, stop counting down the days and try to take a more relaxed approach...while doing everything the same way as last cycle :haha: I can dream...:winkwink:

Can anyone recommend a yoga DVD?

Whit - how are you ?


----------



## Dee7509

Oh btw Jaime, maybe we can be exercise buddies, what kind of exercise are you doing?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Kayleigh Lou - sorry for your loss :hugs: . As Abi says, welcome to our little group and I hope for a short and sweet stay for you!


----------



## Titi

abster said:


> Titi and Reba, I have aduki beans and seaweed - the difference is I'm eating them!

 That sounds very macrobiotic......how does miso fit in? The only way I can really eat seaweed is in sushi or miso soup. But I keep trying!



abster said:


> If anybody thinks their pH levels are wrong and their body is too acidic, wheatgrass is great (and if it tastes minging, it means your body is too acidic and this definitely damages your fertility. As your body becomes more alkaline, it tastes better. I've always liked the taste of it, but it's got a wonderful range of vitamins and minerals in it. I buy Urban Wheatgrass sachets (£19.99 for 30) in H&B and have one in water every day. A spirulina supplement is also very good for you.

I LOVE wheatgrass juice. We have it fresh squeezed here in FL. I do 2 ounces. I agree its an accuired taste but I have been drinking it since I was 18. Back then I used to mix it in v8 juice which was actually quite good. Now I like it on an empty stomach.



abster said:


> Semination vacation :rofl: love it! Just one thing - shouldn't it be insemination vacation?

:dohh: No wonder I can't get pregnant!! :rofl:


----------



## Titi

Dee-I have "Yoga 4 Fertility" With Brenda Strong. Don't worry that it might not work-it is currently collecting dust with all my other exercise related items.

I will join you & Jaimie, as exercise buddies if you don't mind. I haven't been to the gym since April and haven't done anything at home either. I have the hardest time getting REstarted.


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning,

Titi - Yay! Another exercise buddy! I found some yoga clips on youtube incl. a short one with B. Strong so I'm going to use that to start with. Okay, so what's the next step?

:hi: Whit, Jaime, Abi, NG


----------



## Titi

Hi All! 

I guess the next step for me is the first step-getting my butt back to the gym! I am a little embarassed to go. Our gym is set up with a front desk/juice bar right at the entry and I was going every day early in the spring and would stop in at the juice bar and have a "hot shot" before workout (fresh jalepeno & acai juice-great for energy and natural fat burning). So-they know me well there-and now I haven't been since April. I don't seem to have the motivation to do my at home yoga either. How to get back on track????


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Dee! I'd love to be workout buddies with you and Titi. I am doing crossfit classes 3x a week and trail running in between. Crossfit is interval strength training ~ so you do fairly intense reps with free weights and then short rest periods in between. I really like it!

Titi - I've been MIA from my gym since April too - but I found it pretty easy to go back because it is a small one and everyone is really supportive. I'm sure you'll find that at your gym too ~ asking why you've been gone from a gym is just as rude as asking when you'll start having babies! So hopefully they won't harass you : )

Oh you killed me with that "no wonder I can't get pregnant" response to semination vs. insemination:haha:


----------



## Titi

ha ha!!!!!

WOw Jaimie you've been really good at the gym! And I read in another thread that 3 miles is a good run for you-PHEW that is like a record for me, lol. I like to jog when I am in shape but even though I've jogged on & off for over ten years I'm literally a 12 minute mile on a good day.


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,
Happy 4th of July to my states mates!!!

Well we've been on here for some time without a bfp....but I'm happy to say that I was looking over our sister thread, "Anyone LTTTC with no plans for assisted?" that I started in the ltttc section and was reminded that although she never ended up officially "Joining" over here, BabyLouLou, is pg with #1!!! To refresh memories, I copied her first post (hope you don't mind babylou!)



babyloulou said:


> Hi Titi- I am on my 4th cycle of clomid after over 5 years of TTC- and I certainly feel like it will never happen! It is so hard to think of anything else- I think about it every minute of every day!

I asked her if she might drop in here and share her story....I thought it would be really inspirational for all of us.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Hi all, I'm jessica and I'm 21 years old, hubby is also 21. We got married in december of 2007 and I have the implanon implant removed in august of 2008. We have een trying ever since! I had pre ttc blood work done,
all was normal, but it took nearly 6 months for my period to come back after implanon removal. I then started the vicious cycle
I am in now of irregular, unpredictable cycles ranging for 121 days to 21 days, and to top it all off I'm blessed
with insomnia and irregular sleep so temping does NO good for me....we are now on cycle 14, month 22 of ttc our first baby. Let's also top this off by adding the my hubby leaves for basic training on september first, so we are hoping to concieve naturally before then! I am waiting until at least january to pursue any kind of FS because I feel like my body needs more time to straighten its self out. And lastly I'm so glad to have found you all, I felt totally lost in ttc/ltttc....


----------



## NGRidley

:wave: hi all!
I have been away (at the inlaws) for the weekend and not returning home till tomorrow. Also havent been on much because they do not know I am TTC so going on this site would be just slightly suspicious. LOL

I hope everyone is doing well.

My chart looks like crap and I am not very happy about it. I was having what I thought was O pains....but now i think it was my body gearing up to O and then it never did :(


----------



## Lilaala

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Lilaala ~ welcome &#8211; hilarious avatar! Especially for LTTTC. So were you diagnosed with endo? Glad you don't have any symptoms, I've heard it can be very painful.
> 
> :hugs:Reba & Lilaala:hugs: unexplained infertility totally sucks ~ I have the feeling that if I did go through all the testing that is the diagnosis we would get. DH's first SA wasn't too great but I hope his second one is much better

Thank you! I figured 'laugh or cry', and I do cry, but I figured laughter was therapeutic too. :flower:

No Endo diagnosis, the Lap is simply for lack of anything else left to check. I don't have any Endo symptoms at all... I'm thinking of trying some acupuncture or something in a last ditch hope before September. I'm scared to have surgery, even if it is only keyhole exploratory, it's still scary. :nope:

I hope your hubby's next SA is fabulous! I've heard more than once of the lab messing up the results by reading them wrong/not getting to them fast enough/etc. :hugs:


----------



## Lilaala

I have a question? What is tthf?

In regards to the Yoga, I love Yoga but I am no good at the meditating part :dohh: I like to stretch and breathe but they hold the poses much longer than I like to stay still :rofl: It's still great though and I like the sound of your Yoga for Fertility DVD and hope it works!!

I try not to spend toooo much time on BnB, it actually gets me down sometimes, but I will certainly keep checking back here when I do log on. 

Jessica I hope your cycles sort themselves out asap! Have you tried Maca? It helped regulate me, I wasn't fluctuating by that much, only a 10 day variance in cycle lengths, but now I'm bang-on 29 days it seems! It's a root, you can get it powdered in capsules, and it works to sort out your hormones. I've read eating honey regularly is a good boost for that as well. :hugs:

NGRidley I hope you did Ov, or if not then that it happens asap! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

MrS. MaBrEy-welcome!! Glad to have you here hun, hope we can give you some comfort while you figure things out. What would you like for me to put besides your name on p.1? 

Were your cycles regular before the implant-is that what caused it? 

You might consider stalking (or joining!) the CLUB OVACUE thread. The ovacue is a fertility monitor that predicts ovulation and then can confirm when it has occurred. Also one of the girls in that thread is military with military husband. Because as far as temping is concerned, I have found after almost a year of doing it, that since you can't really use it to predict WHEN you are going to ov, your insomnia doesn't hurt you there because OPKs or fertility monitors as well as hopefully your cervical mucus are still better predictors of ov approaching. Temping really only confirms that ov has happened, but you still usually have to wait about 3 days worth of temps to find out. The ovacue has a vaginal sensor that measures the estrogen/progesterone balance. I haven't had the best of luck with it predicting my fertile peak (its usually a 1-3 days off) but it is excellent at confirming it-and within hours. And irregular sleep habits don't affect it-just a thought if you have no idea when you are oving.


----------



## Titi

Hello!

NGRidley-hmmm, your chart is confusing. It does look like you possibly ov'd but then your temps dip don't support that huh? Are you sure your temps were spot on? : (

Lilaala-tthf =trying to have fun. There is a tthf thread that is saving my sanity. The thing is, at this point my whole life has become centered around "poor me" every two weeks of every month+. This LTTTC has made me jealous and judgemental in ways I never thought possible. I'm suddenly the judge of everyone who should or shouldn't get pg and everything they do and can't ever get over why it can't be me. I'm NOT pleased with these new personality traits!!!! Also-I have been completely focused on FORCING this bfp. I say forcing, b/c it's obviously not meant to happen yet for us for some reason. This is another big change I suffered. I just happen to be a very faithful person and my personal belief system has always been one of acceptance and gratitude and faith that there is a reason everything happens. IE-if "bad" things happen to us I can flip it to think that there may have been something good in the situation and it wasn't really bad. (You know-like, if I'm stuck in traffic and late for an apt., instead of getting angry I just can think maybe that saved me from being in an accident down the road)....BUT I'm not having any part of accepting that its not my turn for a bfp and angry and sad about it. The tthf, for me means that I really have to start letting go now and trying to accept what is happening and finding the good in this time-start enjoying life with my DH the way I would if we were not planning on having a baby.
It's been really hard to let go-b/c I want it so bad I have been so afraid that letting go means I'm not trying hard enough anymore and definitely won't get pg. Well this is getting to be a ridiculously long reply-I think I needed to see it myself. I'm going to cut it off now and save it for my journal.

As far as not coming on B&B-I tried that a little bit and for me NOT coming on didn't help me get the support I needed. But what I did find is that I really couldn't spend anymore time in the "regular" ttc threads-that was what kept upsetting me because the mindset is so hopeful and seemingly ignorant of what we have been through. I created this thread for support and subscribe to a few other ltttc threads and just one other okay ttc thread and only check my subscriptions each day rather than browsing through stuff. I found that really helps with the support I need and friendships I've made but cuts out all the disturbing stuff. :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning everyone,

Welcome Ms. Mabrey :hi:

Titi / Jaime - I haven't been to the gym in a loooong time! I usually just use the treadmill at home so I'll continue that for 30 mins per day and try the yoga and see how it goes.

Titi - So when is the official FDoG (first day of gym)?

Lilaala - I find it difficult to stay still for long too! 

NGR - I know - baby and bump - is kind of a giveaway :haha:

Reba /Abi - how was your weekend?


----------



## Titi

FDOG-I like it! I dunno.......it's making my heart race thinking about it. : (

I am going to start my healthy eating diet tomorrow and put in the yoga dvd. Maybe DH & I will go to the gym together on Thurs. for our yoga class that we haven't been to in ages. I don't know what is stopping me from getting to the gym!!!!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Hi Reba! That is funny I do the EXACT same thing- (I too have some REALLY old aduki beans in my pantry! and seaweed!!!).
> 
> Heres to taking a break. I have a similar situation where besides the mental anguish now that I have got a ccd class to teach in Sept. if I get pg now I'll miss their first communion. Also have a holiday in Sept! Although I am way jealous of your trip to Spain. Where in Spain? Ever since 9th grade Spanish class I have dreamed of going there-I love the culture! (and food!)
> 
> We can be break buddies for the next few months if you want. I even coined a term for it: SEMINATION VACATION :haha:

Haha Titi - I like the name! 

We are going to Fuengirola in the Costa Del Sol for 10 days - we booked a villa with a private pool so I cant wait. I too love the culture, food and the Cerveza's (beers). I cant wait to just do nothing for 10 days but relax, sunbath, swim, eat, drink and read a few books - oh and of course get plenty of :sex: in - but it will just be for fun as according to the calendar I will have already Ov'd the week before so will be in the 2WW - which is probably a good thing cos I wont have to concentrate on anything but making love (not babies). 

Must steep some aduki beans this eve and make a nice cous cous salad for my lunch during the week. 

Abi - thanks for all the food advice - i think I need to lay of the dairy a bit (i did it for a few weeks but reverted back to my old ways). Also should stay away from the bread. 

Oh and AF came in full force on Saturday evening - stomach is still cramping - wish I was curled up on the couch at home - oh well only another few hrs of work left. 

Must go read the rest of the posts here incase Ive missed something exciting.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Dee7509 said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> Welcome Ms. Mabrey :hi:
> 
> Titi / Jaime - I haven't been to the gym in a loooong time! I usually just use the treadmill at home so I'll continue that for 30 mins per day and try the yoga and see how it goes.
> 
> Titi - So when is the official FDoG (first day of gym)?
> 
> Lilaala - I find it difficult to stay still for long too!
> 
> NGR - I know - baby and bump - is kind of a giveaway :haha:
> 
> Reba /Abi - how was your weekend?

Hey Dee - my weekend was fine - got AF in full force on Saturday evening so just popped a few pills and went to a party. Sunday more pain and more painkillers and today more pain but no painkillers - i just need a hot water bottle to soothe the cramps. 

Picked up my clomid prescription on Friday too and I was kinda tempted to start it but i resisted - thank god - will give myself a break for a few months and then its baby time!


----------



## Titi

Hi Reba!

Dont forget to add some seaweed to your aduki beans! : )

Actually I've heard this is very good as it cuts down all bloat and gas :blush: besides being rich in nutrients.

Also-have you ever tried quinoa? I love it. It has the texture of cous cous but has the highest protein of any starch-really good for you!

I'm sorry about AF. It's not fair.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> FDOG-I like it! I dunno.......it's making my heart race thinking about it. : (
> 
> I am going to start my healthy eating diet tomorrow and put in the yoga dvd. Maybe DH & I will go to the gym together on Thurs. for our yoga class that we haven't been to in ages. I don't know what is stopping me from getting to the gym!!!!!!

That's an excellent plan. Maybe you'll feel like going back once you've started yoga. I think gyms are accustomed to people slacking off ever so often.


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry Reba :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi said:


> Hi Reba!
> 
> Dont forget to add some seaweed to your aduki beans! : )
> 
> Actually I've heard this is very good as it cuts down all bloat and gas :blush: besides being rich in nutrients.
> 
> Also-have you ever tried quinoa? I love it. It has the texture of cous cous but has the highest protein of any starch-really good for you!
> 
> I'm sorry about AF. It's not fair.

Hi titi - I do eat seaweed (nori) when i eat sushi which is probably only once a week at this stage (I should try to have it more often). 

How do you make your quinoa? I got a recipe on the net and tried it and nearly vomited (it had cinnamon and mixed spice in it) - think I should just have it plain. Do you eat it like a cous cous or as a porridge (oatmeal)? I bought loads of stuff - millet, quinoa, aduki beans, other beans, rice milk, soya milk, rye bread - and i tried it all for a week and just got bored. I need to make small changes over time. Must get back on the wheatgrass or spirulina too - only did it for a month also. Its all so costly!


----------



## Titi

Hi Reba-I'm the same as you as far as buying all the stuff, using once and then forgetting I have it in my cupboard.
Quinoa has to be rinsed really well prior to cooking or it can almost have a kerosene (yum!) like taste. I do like it as a porridge-but you have to really like porridges anyhow.
It's also really good just as a cous cous substitute-but starting off you could just sprinkle some on salads-or even make a salad of it with feta, olive oil, lemon juice, tomatoes, (if you like that).


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Guys,

I'm a bit late today, I've been doing some chores that took a bit longer than I thought.

Titi/Reba - Interesting stuff!

Titi - you've oved right?

DH and I are planning a weekend getaway later this month so we can relax and have fun! I'm supposed to come up with the ideas!


----------



## Titi

Wow Dee-I HEART getaways! Great idea!!!! Do you want to stay local? Of course I have LOTS of local ideas!

I did ov-I think cd12, which would put me about 5 dpo. I took my ticker away so I would stop obsessing. I don't wanna know anymore.

However my ovacue has now two months in a row confirmed ovulation for my normal time, and then about 5 days later confirmed ov again. I think it is the stupid ovacue-as I have had sore bbs and creamy cm the last 5 days-but it does give me something to think about-as we about never bd the 3rd week of my cycle.


----------



## Dee7509

I'd love to hear your local ideas!!

Maybe the ovacue is on to something and it's picking up something worth checking out. That's what I would think and I hope you BD just in case. I too feel you're a definite CD12/13 ovulator but who knows what it's picking up?!

Maybe for next cycle (hopefully there isn't a next cycle bec you're PG) plan to BD on CD 16 or 17 to cover it.


----------



## Titi

We are not going to look at the calendar at all next month as part of new summer plan...but are going to just try to bd 2-3 times every week from now on. Maybe the good thing about that is not "targeting" a specific ov time if I'm really not actually oving then. ?

I will get a list going and email you. What, if any Florida attractions have you been to that you have really enjoyed so I have an idea and also how long do you want to go?


----------



## Dee7509

Oh, I had forgotten about that plan. Great idea and should take the pressure off.

We've done the Disney Theme Parks and St Augustine...that's all I can remember :haha: I like activity but also quiet time so I'm open to any suggestions.

My HSG has been put off until next month as the Dr.'s on holiday. I'm hoping that I don't need it!


----------



## Titi

In keeping with our original policy I guess it's only fair that I keep BFP announcements on p.1...........

but I will say, for anyone (which I'm sure is EVERYONE!!!) wanting some amazing news-check out p.1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks for posting that Titi! I posted a ticker but am now considering removing it as I'd like to continue to be part of the threads I am on.. but want to tread lightly, I know how hard it can be. I honestly was beginning to think it would never happen.. oddly enough the first cycle I get loads of ewcm I got my bfp! Anyway it's been almost 3 years.. and I have to attribute it at least partially to the HSG! I will leave it at that.. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed till they are black and blue for you ladies! :dust:


----------



## Dee7509

YAY!:happydance:


----------



## Titi

aw Whit-don't take off your ticker and PLEASE stay on your threads! You worked so hard for it don't let anything take that away from you. I am hopefully sure that in your case it is only inspiration for all TTCers!


----------



## Whitbit22

I really REALLY hope it spreads some positive mental attitude! In all honesty this was our most laid back cycle yet... still used softcups though along with EPO and maca. Not much else I can say I didn't do a whole lot different from last cycle aside from not using preseed this time.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Omg titi I'm also 5 DPO today....hmm maybe a sign! So glad to have found this haven of good spirit/ no whining about Everything....:) I have been thinking of changing my diet while oh is gone so that I will have about 3-4 months to know im not going to be pg and just get healthy....I am just SO picky....uhg


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies, 

OMG Whitbit - a huge congrats to you. It must of been the HSG that helped.Fantastic news. 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Titi

MrS. MaBrEy=well, I have done my fair share of whining but ready to try and move on to a place of peace & acceptance!

I am trying really hard to work on my diet too. I was always a very healthy eater and had all these visions of being the "perfect" pg women and ttc-er, but in the fall my despair and frustration got the better of me and its been a free for all since. My diet's the worst its ever been in my whole life.


----------



## abster

Hey guys, sorry I've been absent - have been busy or away the last few days - and then yesterday our internet connection fell over. Bah! Sodding technology...

The aduki beans and seaweed arent' something I eat together, they're just both in recipes I use - or in teh case of seaweed, plan to use, although I have some snack packs of sushi nori. I eat sushi every so often and - as I do with seaweed in its own - ask myslef with every mouthful if I like seaweed, because of its taste of the sea and my aversion to eating fish. I always eat it all though. Yep the beans can help with digestion - although you have to soak them well and then boil hard, else you'll exacerbate the wind problem! Apparently adding a bayleaf when you're boiling them can help a lot too.
You can eat quinoa as a rice or pasta alternative or makes salads with it (nice idea Titi!)

Reba, sorry about the bitch :hugs: Definitely cut out the wheat and dairy and start the spirulina and wheatgrass again. Try really hard to stick with it :thumbup: I'm very lucky, I guess, that I have great willpower (and I'm a stubborn taurean, much though I think astrolology isn't really a science - my OH and #1 are noth typical of their star signs too). If you have a car when you're in Fuengirola you should check out Aguapark Mijas - we used to live in Gibraltar whenI was a child and it was fabulous fun going there. 

How's your renewed fitness drive going Titi?

Hey newbies - hope your stay here is short, along with ours :flower: Hey oldies!
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning All,

Abi - I'm supposed to be staying away from wheat and dairy too but they're kind of hard to cut out.

Titi / Reba /MsMabrey - :hi:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Dee - hows things today? Where in your cycle are you? Im CD 5 (not that im counting or anything. 

Abi - thanks for the dietry advice - i will def get back on the spirulina and wheatgrass band wagon - wish i had a personal chef! Oh and thanks for the info on Fuengirola - will def check it out - we arent renting a car but might for a day or two but not the whole 10 days. 

Titi - i need to get my butt in gear too and get to the gym or just out walking. I havent been out this week yet and had planned to do 5 good brisk walks - going tonight though and again tomorrow and maybe friday. Wanna lose a few lbs for my holiday as well as for TTC! 

I was reading about CM and how it can be hostile to sperm etc and it says if its hostile (acidic) then the sperm wont live longer than 2 hrs (normally should live 2 days or more). It said if you follow the SMEP of every other day then that would be no good. It says as long as your DH doesnt have any sperm problems (low count etc) then there is no harm doing it every day or even twice a day. I know I said i was forgetting about it for the next few cycles but who am I kidding!!! Anyway I was thinking that on day before Ov and Ov day Im gonna get loads of :sex: in - twice or 3 times each day - its worth a try. 

Also I was just reading that Danni Minogue (UK people will know who Im talking about) just had a wee boy and I clicked on a website to see all the celebrities who are with child and I was so pissed off - most of them just got married or whatever and already pregnant - so unfair. Although one good piece was about Kelly Preston (John Travolta's wife) who is 47 and is expecting their 3rd child - so that means I still have 15 years left in me!!!! :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Ladies! I LOVE LOVE LOVE WhitBit's big news!!! Congrats! Really hope you have nice, smooth pregnancy Whit, you've earned it!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thank you. :flower:

I POAS this morning and it was fainter than yesterday. It was my last IC though, and I accidentally got it wet. So of course now I feel really stupid.. and worried. :/

I have one more FRER that I'm going to take later when I save up more pee. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I think you are futterwackening WhitBit : ) I've got my FX'd you see a nice, dark line on that FRER:hugs:


----------



## Lilaala

Whitbit: Super Congratulations!! Three years is too long to wait! Glad you only have 8 more months to wait until you can hold your bean. :)

Reba: Gosh hun AF sounds awful, has your doctor looked into that for you yet? :( :hugs: I was reading about the acidic CM thing too, was thinking of trying that baking soda thing for it this cycle, what could it hurt anyways? :shrug:


----------



## Titi

aw Lilaala-I'm in your siggy! : ) :friends:

Well- I did the preliminary research and I think have decided on a local RE/FS here in town. I have heard tons on him and looked up his web page. I may call later in the week just to get an idea of what they do to start and what the pricing is-maybe make an apt. for either right before or right after our holiday. We're leaving Labor Day weekend for the caribbean!!!! Well-only if Jaimie can puppysit 2 100lb dogs and a frenchie! (J/K!) Then even though I am "Relaxing" I can still feel like I'm being proactive too!
'
Hey Whit-any symptoms? I love having a LT token pger on our thread now!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

I'd be glad to let you know about the symptoms! :haha:

They're really pretty mild. I've had some pinch-like cramping for the last two days on and off. I've had mild nausea mostly if my stomach is too empty or full.. and very sore breasts! I've been bloated and have acid reflux a little bit. So not too bad at all! :)

Defo let us know what the doc says if you decide to call ;)


----------



## abster

Congrats Whit!! Fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dee7509

Reba - I'm CD 8 I think, am charting again this cycle. I can't give it up since I've had months where the OPKs would be dark but not positive for a more than a week so I couldn't pinpoint ov. Are you trying anything new this cycle?

Titi - glad you found an RE/FS closeby and it's even better that you've heard good things. Holiday sounds great!

Whit - when was your first clue that this cycle was different?

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Titi

guess what? I made it to the gym! Finally! It was a wussy workout but at least I broke the rut.

Dee-temping is more important in your situation-I think b/c you don't ovulate precisely. Also tho-maybe it could do some good to just dtd 3x every week-then you'd nail it most likely and wouldn't have to worry about temping? Or you could give up temping after ov is confirmed for sanity? Just ideas. I'm going to try the "regular sex" but not looking for ov time for the next few cycles and see if that helps me any............just a last ditch effort I guess. I feel pretty good tho this cycle so far.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks abby! 

Dee- I had waves of nausea as early as 10dpo. Plus I was waking up hot a lot. Gosh I cant believe it is finally sinking in! How long have you been charting for? I think I charted 5 but temped 3. It really helped ease a lot of my stress over if or when I O'd.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yayyy Titi!! I need to get my butt back in there after next week's mini vacation! I cant wait.


----------



## Titi

I haven't been to the gym since April!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Me neither!! I am feeling out of breath all the time Im so out of shape now!


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks Whit. I've done maybe about 7 cycles temping, 5 on FF and 2 on another site. 

Titi - I knew you could do it!! :happydance:

We'll probably stick to every other day but I'll still have to know when to stop so that's where the temping comes in. I think I will stop temping after Ov though and try to relax for the tww - ha- .


----------



## Titi

yeah dee-I know what you mean about wanting to stop :)

I think the 2ww is the most stressful part of temping anyway.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> yeah dee-I know what you mean about wanting to stop :)

:rofl:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

so do you guy temp "the right way"?? i mean at the same time every morning only after 4-5 hours of sleep before you even roll over or move etc etc? that is where my issue is bc i sleep so irregularly that i cant temp at the same time everyday. if im not in bed by 3 am i cant temp at 6 am!!! i tried setting my alarm based on when i go to bed but sometimes i have to get up sooner than that, or i cant sleep so lay there and wait for sleep to come....i tried just taking my temp when i wake but my chart looked totally stupid and made no sense, you couldnt even tell if/when i o'd at all or anything....so i guess i was asking for advice?? lol talking in circles.:haha::blush:


----------



## Titi

Hiya MrS. MaBrEy,

I have to admit, I am sorta of a sleep nerd. I am in bed at 10 every night and up at 5am every morning-weekends included so temping was really easy. The only trouble I ever had was when my puppy was sick-which was a lot-I was up all hours of the night.

So, yeah I did it really "right" and still think it is the most accurate fertility monitor when done right-but it stresses me out too much in 2ww when I get my hopes up-as I've had "implantation dips", "tripashic" charts, "temp rises at af" etc etc. and was always never pg : (


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

boo for no BFP with beautiful charts! I was thinking of getting a CMFM... but not until hubby gets back from basic training> in january:cry: but we dont have the money for it now anyways so i just keep putting it out of my mind!:winkwink:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi MsM, 

Like Titi, I temp the "traditional" way. Do you use OPK or any other device like CBFM, ovacue etc?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

ive been using opk for a while but the lines are never conclusive to me>i did however have a really dark line the day i think i o'd this month! first dark like ever!!!!! :thumbup: so hopefully ...well you know:haha:


----------



## Dee7509

Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Whit - I wanted to let you know that your BFP made me especially happy because you posted it the day after another good, LT BnB pal mc'd. I almost called a fertility clinic that day to schedule an HSG :haha:

Ooh - I like that idea of temping just until ov is confirmed and not during the 2ww!

Did I ever say welcome mrs. mabrey? If not, welcome! And I think you'll be fine with slightly irregular temping schedules - I'd just give it a try and see if you get a pattern of temp rises after ov.

Howdy Dee and Abster!


----------



## Titi

I totally want an HSG now too!


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww thats sweet Jaimie :)

I would totally recommend the hsg.. I know it doesn't work for everyone but there's also peace of mine that comes along with knowing the results. 

I'm wondering whether or not to get rid of my Ovacue or not. Maybe I will need it again so maybe not just yet.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

thats what I thought when I read about HSG but it didnt work for me :nope: - but they do say the first 3 months after is the best time so who knows - maybe next month .


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning,

Titi - Any word from the Doc?

Howdy Jaime :hi:

Abi / Reba - hope you're doing well :hugs:

MsM - what cycle day are you on?

Whit - mmm...maybe you'll use it for no. 2 

I was looking at the ovulation microscope which is quite a bit cheaper than the other monitors at $28-$50 but I figure temping and OPKs give me the same info. Sometimes I think though a new gadget will magically help :haha:


----------



## Dee7509

RebaRezzelba said:


> thats what I thought when I read about HSG but it didnt work for me :nope: - but they do say the first 3 months after is the best time so who knows - maybe next month .

Hi Reba - didn't see you post before I posted. Here's to the next couple of months.:thumbup:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I'm CD29, 8-9 dpo (I think) I'm usually between 33-42 days now....but who knows...I think I'm going to teston the 15th maybe if I'm up to it...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: Reba :hugs: I do hope it boosts your fertility for the next couple of months.

Mabrey ~ have your cycles always been irregular or did that happen once you got off bc? Have you looked into any herbal remedies for regulating your cycle? I have a friend that tried for two years for her first and she found that vivex (sp?) really helped.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I had the implanon implant for a year, and before that I was on BCP's on and off for about 4 years, basically since I got my period my doctor had me on the pill. I had regular cycles when I took breaks back then, but I've been irregular since my implanon came out. I can't seem to find vitex anywhere around here though...I've been thinking of ordering it online...no sure yet.


----------



## Titi

Dee-I haven't called the Dr. yet. Probably will call for info next week but won't be scheduling anything until Sept., most likely. Getting very ready for this break, actually.

I'm in pretty good spirits this cycle. Maybe taking a break does make it easier. Usually I start to feel very hopeless & sad about this time but I don't even know for sure what dpo I am right now and just feel like a pg won't happen now at least until fall, and am okay with it.

Yay to new gadgets! I agree!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi said:


> Dee-I haven't called the Dr. yet. Probably will call for info next week but won't be scheduling anything until Sept., most likely. Getting very ready for this break, actually.
> 
> I'm in pretty good spirits this cycle. Maybe taking a break does make it easier. Usually I start to feel very hopeless & sad about this time but I don't even know for sure what dpo I am right now and just feel like a pg won't happen now at least until fall, and am okay with it.
> 
> Yay to new gadgets! I agree!!

OMG haha! Ok sorry to get excited but thats a little how I felt and low and behold I was pg. Not wanting to get your hopes up but that may be just the attitude you need! I think you are going to feel SO much better. :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

wow I havent been on here in a while!!!

How is everyone???

I have been symptom spotting like crazy. Have had some bouts of nausea, cramping, gassiness, increased hunger, a lot of CM.
I am thinking about testing tomorrow.....it is either 10 or 12 DPO (depends if I discard a temp on my chart).
I have 2 tests and was planning on waiting till monday, but its so hard when they are in the house (I usually wait and buy them the day before I plan to test)


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh yay! So close to time then :happydance: Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Dee7509

Titi - yes, it is refreshing to have a break and no pressure. Let it be a carefree couple of months where you concentrate on yourself and DH and have fun!

NGR - Good Luck :dust:

Whit - hope you are well.

Jaime/Reba/Abi/Lilaala - :hi:


----------



## NGRidley

:bfn: today


----------



## Titi

aw bummer hun but it's still early :hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Bummer riley :( but titis right, its still early!:flower:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: ridley :hugs:

Just as a heads up Titi - the clinic i'm going to is booked till september so you may want to check and see if your FS has a similar calendar? I would just hate to see you disappointed if you call in Sept and they can't see you till Nov or something... Just a thought! No Pressure : )


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww sorry about the bfn hun :hugs:

Even at 13dpo my positive was REALLY faint- so hang in there! Got any symptoms yet?


----------



## NGRidley

Whitbit22 said:


> Aww sorry about the bfn hun :hugs:
> 
> Even at 13dpo my positive was REALLY faint- so hang in there! Got any symptoms yet?

I started having symptoms at 6dpo
gassy, cramping, nausea, increased creamy CM

today I dont have much symptoms.
Thinking of testing again wednesday


----------



## Whitbit22

I would! That sounds really promising :) :dust:


----------



## abster

Hey everybody :flower:

I say step away from the sticks and do not symptom spot!! But I seem to be in the minority - less disappointing for some reason when the lack of pregnancy is announced by AF rather than a BFN.

Hope everybody's having a good weekend, bar the BFN. 

Whit's up the duff!!

Abi x


----------



## Titi

Whit's up the duff!!!!!!!

Hey Abs-I agree-SS and testing is REALLY heartbreaking at this point. I totally try to avoid if possible.

Jaimie-you're right-I should get a call in........I bet they are all similarly booked. Hmm interesting too that Sept. was when I was planning for anyway-maybe the universe has something else in mind.

Did they tell you what they are going to do on your first visit? Do you go alone or with DH?


----------



## Lilaala

To be honest I agree with abster, SS always just turned out to be IPS for me. 

I hope it was just a too-early false negative NGRidley!

Titi: When I went to the Gyno my GP referred me to, he did a pelvic exam (hadn't had one before) after quizzing me a bunch. He then got his receptionist to set up a Pelvic Ultrasound and an HSG for me (had not had either before). I had them 2 weeks later on the same day (Ultrasound first) and got verbal results right away (no fibroids, no cysts for U/S, tubes open for HSG). He also asked me to use OPK's and BBT and record them for him. Next (and last) on the list is a keyhole exploratory Laparoscopy to look for Endometriosis, so it could be removed if there is any. My Gyno did the HSG and said "Plenty of women have conceived after the HSG, so we'll give it three months before we look at scheduling you for a Laparoscopy". If I haven't conceived by Sept I'm calling and will set up another consultation appointment, bringing the graph paper with my charting on it, and will get scheduled for the Lap. I'm certain hubby would have been welcome to come to the first consultation too but he had to work. He came with me for the Ultrasound and HSG though.


----------



## NGRidley

Yeah I am assuming its too early.....
I dont really get that upset about BFNs......not sure why. ESPECIALLY if I test early.
I think what would make me upset is no AF AND a BFN


----------



## Titi

Thanks Lilaala for the info. I had the us already......but you know what is really funny I had a dream last night I was getting another one and it turned out bad. Jaimie-you will appreciate my dream this time the tech had ME use the "camera dildo" myself! Apparently I've been sticking too many things up there lately ttc. 
Anyway I was trying to get good image in my dream and when I went by my left ovary the tech was like "oh no!" There was something very wrong with it-but didn't get to find out in my dream what it was. Weird!!!!

Lilaala-FX'd the HSG is a charm!!!!!!! I will be calling the FS on Monday!!! : )


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Guys,

Titi - DH usually goes with me when he can get the time of from work. Yay Monday! I hadn't thought about how long it takes but Jaime is right,it is a good idea to try to schedule it in advance. I switched docs recently and this one wanted CD2/3 blood tests re-done since it had been a while since the last ones and also the meeting was scheduled in the early part of my cycle to do u/s. If you've done that already then my next step is the HSG which has to be in the early part of cycle as well. Hope this helps.

NGR - sorry for the BFN, fingers crossed for you and :dust:


:hi: Everybody


----------



## Titi

Everything I had done was either through my ob which can't do anything else she has said or Dh's primary-so I'm sure we'll probably have to have everything redone by the FS.


----------



## Dee7509

Hmm...maybe. The blood tests were the standard ones FSH, LH, Estradiol, Prolactin and maybe a few more, can't seem to remember all of them and an SA for DH.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

AF came this morning...completely side swiped me....I'm going out for a margarita to sulk for the night...then ill crawl back on the ttc wagon tomorrow.


----------



## Titi

ah hun that sucks-I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> AF came this morning...completely side swiped me....I'm going out for a margarita to sulk for the night...then ill crawl back on the ttc wagon tomorrow.

sorry hun :hugs2:
I think a margarita is a great idea


----------



## abster

Sorry MaBrEy, she got me this morning too:dohh: Funnything was, I wasn't bothered - maybe it;s just all -too familiar. Couldn't have happened on a better morning though - I have the car on mondays so I've been to get some soy isoflavones (found somewhere near me that does great stuff - all veggie caps rather than gelatine). Think I need to start them tomorrow.... off to the soy iso thread...


----------



## Titi

aw Abi-sorry for you too hun. GRRRR witch!


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry Abi & MsM :hugs: 

Abi - did you end up using the maca last cycle, did you notice any difference with your cycle?

Titi / Reba / Jaime - how is everyone?


----------



## abster

Thanks Titi & Dee :flower:
Yep, I have been using maca this month, although not til cd7, which might have made a difference. It's not gad me gagging for it, and didn't seem to alter my cycle, although I did have some good, high post-ov temps to which it may have contributed. It def increased my bd pleasure, although it hasn't left me gagging for it constantly! I'm noticing continuing improvements in my energy, again maca could be a contributary factor. I'm carrying on with it as I've not done it for a full cycle. I'll keep going on it for a while I think as it seems to some general benefits. 
I got some soy iso today - 100mg tablets - which I'll take cd2-6 (it was fortunate the witch arrived today, as I said earlier). Hopefully this will make me ov earlier. Nothng else seems to...
I'm seeing the practice nurse at my doctor's surgery tomorrow, as requested, and will ask her if she can do my CD2 bloods at the same time - otherwise I'll need to have the car on thurs to go to the general hospital abf get it done there - they have blood test appts at my surgery but when I tried to book for my CD21 the week before lst the 1st appt they had available would have been tomorrow - somehow i think trying to get an appointment this week might be an impossibility! My OH rang this morning to make an appointment for his SA - an dhad tp leave an answerphone message. Hopefully they've got back to him today.


----------



## NGRidley

Mabrey you may be getting a buddy....I think my AF is coming. Should know by tomorrow :(


----------



## Titi

:help:oh no NG-hope she's not coming!

Miss everyone-I've been working long hours again this week and my arm is really acting up which hurts to type. Also have plans tonight......but hopefully will catch up more later. 

I am contemplating figuring out where I'm at in my cycle so the witch doesn't make a surprise visit in public -yet I have really been doing well not knowing. I think I am getting pretty close but haven't had my "4 days to AF crazy bitchy emotional" roller coaster day yet.....


----------



## Dee7509

Abi - Thanks for the info. I just remembered that Whit was using the maca when she got her bfp, I wonder how long she used it for?

Titi - fingers crossed for you hun. extra baby :dust: your way

NGR - hope af stays away too!

I'm about to ov sometime this week I'd say so nothing much on my end.


----------



## NGRidley

AF arrived today! BOOOOO!!!

Titi - I always fear getting AF in public....especially when I dont know how long my cycles will be


----------



## Dee7509

ohhh..sorry NGR :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Oh Titi, have you been to the docs for your hand? Feel better :hugs:


----------



## Titi

no-it's been bothering me for about 6 years too :dohh:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

MrS. MaBrEy, NGRidley, Abster ~ I am SO sorry ladies :hugs: How are you doing? I find that it takes me a few days to shake it off.



Titi said:


> Hey Abs-I agree-SS and testing is REALLY heartbreaking at this point. I totally try to avoid if possible.
> 
> Jaimie-you're right-I should get a call in........I bet they are all similarly booked. Hmm interesting too that Sept. was when I was planning for anyway-maybe the universe has something else in mind.
> 
> Did they tell you what they are going to do on your first visit? Do you go alone or with DH?
> 
> Jaimie-you will appreciate my dream this time the tech had ME use the "camera dildo" myself! Apparently I've been sticking too many things up there lately ttc.

Hey Titi! I definitely avoid early testing and SS, to the extent possible. Still cracks me up that I thought my pms bloating last cycle was an early sign :dohh: The FS did ask me to bring DH and his SA results. They said we would get an ultrasound and a lengthy "interview" with the doctor. If our insurance does not cover fertility testing, which I reckon it doesn't, it will cost $350 just for this initial consult. Oh it is too funny that you dreamt you used a dildo cam on yourself!! Sorry things seemed bad in the dream though, did you wake up upset? I'm so sorry about your wrists - I got that when I was writing my dissertation. I still get it if I do too much typing, so I just make sure I take breaks and stretch on days when I have to do writing.



Lilaala said:


> To be honest I agree with abster, SS always just turned out to be IPS for me.

What is IPS Lilaala? It is VERY interesting to me that your gyno told you that lots of women get pg within a few months of their HSG. So you had yours in June?

I'm still so happy (chuffed?) that Whitbit is UTD :happydance:


----------



## Titi

Okay-I set up my initial FS apt. DREAMBABY is the name of his practice. Sounds good to me. The policy is that the nurse will meet with us first visit and do an exam for me, take our medical records & goals before we get an apt. with the Dr. so I scheduled for 8/3. If they can't get my insurance to cover it that is $600.00 just that visit so we'll see where we go from there when she calls me back to let me know. I may put it off longer if this is going to be this expensive-we'll see.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Well that is exciting Titi! Interesting that your clinic does a work up with a nurse first, then moves you on to an appt. with the doctor. What is up with not knowing whether or not the insurance will cover it?! I find that annoying, because I'm in the exact same situation. My insurance won't tell me for sure and neither will the clinic. They both say just submit the bill and see what happens. Wish we both lived in one of those states that mandates fertility coverage...I'm glad you made the appt. hon, definitely sounds like you would have had to wait a while if you waited till Sept. to call. I hope we both get miracle worker billing agents :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> no-it's been bothering me for about 6 years too :dohh:

Maybe there are some exercises that may help. Hope it feels better soon.

Regarding the FS appointment, it is amazing how expensive these things are. I hope your insurance covers it. I am a little confused though, is the $600 for the first visit with the nurse? Will she just do a scan and take your history... no blood tests at that point then?


----------



## abster

Sorry NGRidley :hugs: I had a minor breakdown about it last night, then felt crappy today. Didn't help that I turned up to my appt with the nurse and realised the appt was yesterday! :dohh: She's not available for a while now, so I'm not making another one. Going to hosp on thurs for my cd4 bloods. OH is doing his sa at the beginning of aug. We need to make an apt with our GP for 3 weeks later, when all the test results will be back. 
Sorry, not very chatty - just off to bed. Started the soy today, let's see what happens...


----------



## Dee7509

Aww Abi :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

:hugs: abs


----------



## Titi

:hugs: abi-hope the soy works wonders!

Jaimie-I dunno what's up with the insurance. I think the thing is that prob. means what we are having done can't be covered-but if they can creatively code it then it might fall under something that can be covered but they won't know what they can code until they see us? Thing is DH doesn't want to spend that kind of money this soon before our anniversary-and I'm not sure I blame him. We were really looking forward to escaping for vacation and have spent a LOT of money in Marlow's vet bills.
Dee-they didn't mention blood tests. They said to get all our previous tests faxed to them and we would go over my history, I would have an "exam" and we would come up with our "goals". I think that money is for initial visit only!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:dohh: $600 just to see a nurse? I mean, I like nurses and all but sheesh! And I totally agree, I'm sure it is just the way they code the visit and however the agent on the insurance end processes it.

I can definitely understand why you'd want to wait till after your vacay ~ you are absolutely free to do that hon. I just wanted to give you a heads up about the lag time my clinic has. Crazy virtual peer pressure!

I meant to tell you that I agree, Marlow needs a little head band with a flower on it :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

: )

I am anxious to get things rolling with the FS and sure would if it were covered but I hate the idea of spending $1,000's just to get "unexplained infertility" and be back in same boat : ( 
I'm thinking that's the real reason I've put it off so long-but it would be nice to have reassurance also-or an hsg induced pg like Whit has us all hoping for!!!! : )


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning Everyone

Titi - that's frightfully expensive. At this point is it possible to talk to your gyno about it? Maybe he/she can either do the HSG him/herself or refer you for one somewhere?

Abi /NGR/Jaime/Reba - :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is a good point Dee - I've seen lots of ladies say they got HSGs through their gynies on these threads. That would be a more likely route to get the procedure covered as well - coding by a fertility clinic surely raises more flags with the insurance than a gynecologist!


----------



## Whitbit22

I would cover all bases with your obgyn first! It would be cheaper to work with them esp if you can get ins. To cover it. I had an fs appointment on the 20th which is ironically the day of my first appointment. But I would prob have still canceled because my doc had plans to do more tests etc first. Good luck hun!

:hugs: and :dust: for all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Titi

yeah they called back 2day to say insurance won't be covering. Definitely going to cancel and will see if my ob will pretty please do something!


----------



## Lilaala

Sorry to hear she showed, NGRidley! :hugs:

Big :hugs: Abster!!

HOLY HERA Titi and Jaimie! Yeesh that is expensive! I just pay my HealthCare Card monthly and never have to look at a doctor's bill. Wonder how much my HSG cost... curious now! I would have canceled too Titi! Your OB should do everything they can under regular insurance, so long as you have a nice and caring doctor. Hope there is lots he/she can do for you. :hugs: My tests have been through a Gyno.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Lilaala said:
> 
> 
> To be honest I agree with abster, SS always just turned out to be IPS for me.
> 
> What is IPS Lilaala? It is VERY interesting to me that your gyno told you that lots of women get pg within a few months of their HSG. So you had yours in June?Click to expand...

IPS: "Imaginary Pregnancy Symptoms" :dohh: 

Yup, he said it flushes out the tubes and that it's common to get pregnant after. My HSG was on May 12th.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

morning ladies (good afternoon, evening or good night depending where in the world you all are).... 

So many posts to catch up on - it will take me forever. Just want to say sorry for all the ladies who got their AF - i hate the cow! 

Well I got a kidney/urinary infection on Tuesday night and I have been in agony since. Peeing blood last night and again this am so i have to collect antibiotics after lunch today. Such a nightmare cos sunday is Ov day and I know I said I was just gonna forget about the whole TTC thing for the next few months - well we all know thats easier said than done. So dont know what kind of effect these antibiotics will have on me and if it will disrupt Ov or if its bad to TTC while taking them etc. And I cant even DTD anyway cos its too painful. Bloody nightmare.


----------



## Titi

:cry: :witch:


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> :cry: :witch:

I am so sorry hun :hugs: Wish there was some magic pill for this. Wish I could be more helpful. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Reba - that sounds painful and uncomfortable. Hope you feel better with the meds. :hug:

Lilaala - IPS - I like it.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh Reba! I really hope that clears up soon. Try not to worry about the TTC side affects, just feel better soon, ok?

I've already posted my sympathies for Titi on a couple of other threads, but I just can't say it enough. I find it easier to root for other women, especially those that have had a tougher time of it. But I also get more disappointed for them. That just straight up sucks Titi. Really hope a summer break and talking with your gynie about further testing will be soothing for your soul.

IPS is really good Lilaala - I like that better than SS : )


----------



## NGRidley

:hugs: titi.... its just horrible :(

:hugs2: reba....hopefully your UTI clears up quickly. I can only imagine the pain


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

RebaRezzelba said:


> morning ladies (good afternoon, evening or good night depending where in the world you all are)....
> 
> So many posts to catch up on - it will take me forever. Just want to say sorry for all the ladies who got their AF - i hate the cow!
> 
> Well I got a kidney/urinary infection on Tuesday night and I have been in agony since. Peeing blood last night and again this am so i have to collect antibiotics after lunch today. Such a nightmare cos sunday is Ov day and I know I said I was just gonna forget about the whole TTC thing for the next few months - well we all know thats easier said than done. So dont know what kind of effect these antibiotics will have on me and if it will disrupt Ov or if its bad to TTC while taking them etc. And I cant even DTD anyway cos its too painful. Bloody nightmare.

I really think ttc contributes SO much to the frequency that I get these. Asll the sex plus not going to pee right after bc you don't want to lose any of the goods iykwim, and then falling asleep before you do ect. It is exhausting trying to keep them away! I have found a suppliment that I love for this though! Its a cranberry extract in a pill form and you take it like a itamin everyday, its only about 3 dollars for a 2 month supply. I have 12 bladder/ut infections in less than 6 months, and I haven't had any since taking this! Its AMAZING.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hsg costed me about 365, but they billed me for it. I hope you feel better soon reba! :hugs: titi & ngridley. So sorry sweeties.

hi jaimie! :wave: how are you? And hi to dee, lilaala and mrs mabrey! Hope you are all well and finding a good stress relief!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> RebaRezzelba said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies (good afternoon, evening or good night depending where in the world you all are)....
> 
> So many posts to catch up on - it will take me forever. Just want to say sorry for all the ladies who got their AF - i hate the cow!
> 
> Well I got a kidney/urinary infection on Tuesday night and I have been in agony since. Peeing blood last night and again this am so i have to collect antibiotics after lunch today. Such a nightmare cos sunday is Ov day and I know I said I was just gonna forget about the whole TTC thing for the next few months - well we all know thats easier said than done. So dont know what kind of effect these antibiotics will have on me and if it will disrupt Ov or if its bad to TTC while taking them etc. And I cant even DTD anyway cos its too painful. Bloody nightmare.
> 
> I really think ttc contributes SO much to the frequency that I get these. Asll the sex plus not going to pee right after bc you don't want to lose any of the goods iykwim, and then falling asleep before you do ect. It is exhausting trying to keep them away! I have found a suppliment that I love for this though! Its a cranberry extract in a pill form and you take it like a itamin everyday, its only about 3 dollars for a 2 month supply. I have 12 bladder/ut infections in less than 6 months, and I haven't had any since taking this! Its AMAZING.Click to expand...

Thanks MrS. MaBrEy, I was looking at cranberry suppliments in the pharmacy yesterday so i think I'll get those at the weekend in the Health Food shop. I was more prone to getting yeast infections during the 1st year of TTC - they were happening every single month for about 8 months - it drove me mad. I havent had one in nearly 2 years now thank god. I get cystitis the odd month too with all the :sex: - and yes just like you say you dont want to go to the loo afterwards incase you lose some :spermy: . 

Well I just hope by Sunday Im up for DTD - i havent done it since Monday (got the infection Tues nite) so we are probably out this month again - oh well!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi - sorry the witch (bitch) got you - have I mentioned that i HATE her! :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks Whit :hi: 

Titi :hugs:

Reba, Jaime, NGR, Lilala, Abi, Ms M - hope things are good with you.


----------



## Lilaala

OUCH Reba! You poor thing! :hugs: Hope those antibiotics clear it up and relieve the pain ASAP!! Rotten timing too, I'm so sorry. :( :hugs:

Titi my dear I know I've already said this but massive :hugs: on AF showing. Totally agree with what Jaimie said. Honestly I cry my eyes out over happy BFP's of LTTTC-ers, even ones I've never chatted with. When you get yours I'll totally cry happy tears for you too.

Mrs.Mabrey that sounds wonderful! I'm glad you found the perfect solution! I've had 2 or 3 UTI's before and only one of which was bad enough to itch and it just about drove me insane! I can't imagine having them so often as that (let alone peeing blood, poor Reba!!) so I'm really glad you've got something to prevent them!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Awww titi, I was hoping this was it for you, but its in Gods hands and perfect time. Hugs for you.


----------



## abster

Jaimie, love your new avatar :rofl: But how did you find out where I live?!

Titi, I'm so sorry. Hope the break does you a power of good and you can enjoy your anniversary holiday :hugs:

Ouch Reba, hope it's clearing up now :flower:

:hi: girls! Sorry I've been a bit quiet - been really busy. 

Have taken my soy (last one on sat) and am now waiting to see what happens. Cd8 today - cd 13 would be great...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks Abster - we must be neighbors : )

Definitely hope you are feeling better Reba!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Girls,

How are you all? I've been busy with since I have guests so it's hard to find the time to post but I have been lurking. 

Reba - I hope the infection cleared and that you're all better in time for Ov.

I'm CD 19 and negative OPKs and low temps so I'm going to have a long cycle this month. I'm grateful I'm temping because of this. 

Abi - I'm following how the soy works with you. Fingers crossed it helps your cycle.

Jaime - crazy woman :haha:

Titi - hope the break does what you need.

Ms.M, Lilala :hi:


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-stalking Jaimie to find out about FS apt.....

Dee-hope you are enjoying your guests.

I have a UTI-just got back from Dr. I told them about the BSF!!!!! Really haven't been quite right since then :blush:

Going to cancel apt. with FS..........our gyn/ob is going to see us tomorrow!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay Titi! So happy your obgyn agreed. So weird I actually have a UTI also. Luckily it hadnt gotten painful yet-- only the third ive ever had!

Fxed for the soy Abi!
Hope you get a pos soon Dee. Reba honey hope you are feeling better!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi ladies 

I must of passed on the UTI bug.... hope your feeling better titi. Mine has finally gone and I even managed a few sessions with DH - im currently 2dpo I think (but not sure). 

Whit - how are you feeling? Did you have your scan yet? 

Dee - hope you get a positive OPK soon. 

MrS. MaBrEy, Jaimie, Lilaala etc - how are you all getting on. Anyone getting ready to test soon?


----------



## Titi

MY gyn is going to help! going to relax this cycle and schedule hsg as soon as af starts-around 8/10. Will take it from there!


----------



## Lilaala

Titi said:


> MY gyn is going to help! going to relax this cycle and schedule hsg as soon as af starts-around 8/10. Will take it from there!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Hooray for caring doctors!! :happydance: So glad you've got a good one!! :hugs:


----------



## Lilaala

Aargh Dee I hope your OPK is + ASAP! :hugs: How frustrating!!!

Reba I'm glad your UTI is gone, hope yours goes away really quickly without hurting, Whit!

I'm 5DPO at the moment, so nope, no testing yet! I've been bang-on 29 days the last few cycles, guess the Maca has sorted me out! (15 day LP) so if I hit 30 days without any pre-AF spotting, that when I'll be testing.


----------



## Whitbit22

OMG TITI! YAY!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I'm doing super.. no ms since 4 weeks. Fxed it stays away! Scan onb Monday at 7 wks, its for my ovaries though as I think I have cysts.. So not sure what I will see. 

Good luck with testing Lilaala! Lots of :dust: hope you have a nice little bean in there!!!


----------



## Titi

Lilaala hope you have a bean too!!!!!

Whit it is sooooooooooooo nice to have you a part of us still!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

There's no way I can't keep up with you girls!! I love you all!!


----------



## Titi

awwwwwwwwwww :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Titi- that's wonderful news! 

Reba - glad to hear that the infection has cleared

Whit & sweetpea :hi:

Lilaala - Thanks, it is VERY frustrating.


I'm at CD22 and no sign of ov...I am totally fed up at this point. My temps are low, my opk test lines are slightly dark but not positive and I've been spotting red blood for about 5 days. I don't know what to make of it and quite frankly, I thought I had seen all the variations over the last 2 years 4 months but this is new. Lucky me ](*,)


----------



## abster

That's good news titi :hugs: 
There's a bit of a UTI club on this thread - but i ain't joining it! FX. I have a bit of a chest infection instead. Throwing litres of tea tree oil at it and will get something from QIng when I go to acu tomorrow. Having a sick day today, cherst feels heavy and wheezy.

Soy seems to be working.... ewcm appeared yesterday, CD10! Earliest ever! Just have to remember to BD - still feels better than it used to, but I'm not spending my days gagging for it IYKWIM.

SOunds promising Lillaala, even if it turns out that all you have is a better LP it's good news (but obviously we'd rather it was a BFP :thumbup:).

Dee, that sounds weird - what are you going to do? DO you think you need to see your doctor or are you going to wait it out? The only thing that jumps out at me is very low progesterone, but I am absolutely no expert. Not surprised you're fed up - particularly when you think you've seen it all :hugs:

How is everybody?
Abi x


----------



## Titi

awwwwwwwwww Dee! : ( Our stupid disagreeable bodies!!!!!!

Abs-sorry about the chest infection-yuck. IDK what w/ the UTI's-haven't had one in maybe a decade! DO think for sure it is somehow bsf related. :blush:

I hope the soy works for you-I did it for two cycles with no avail...........

Hey anyone heard of the new book "If at first you don't conceive"? They were talking about it on The Drs. the other morn.


----------



## Dee7509

Abi, that's what I'm thinking too and was wondering this morning if I should call the Dr. 

It is scaring me, at first I thought it was ovulation spotting but no ovulation so far. Don't want to go to the Drs and then it's nothing but I'm wondering if it's going to be an annovulatory cycle. The only thing I did differently this month is I took robitussin. I wish I could just forget about this whole thing.


----------



## Dee7509

Titi said:


> awwwwwwwwww Dee! : ( Our stupid disagreeable bodies!!!!!!
> 
> Abs-sorry about the chest infection-yuck. IDK what w/ the UTI's-haven't had one in maybe a decade! DO think for sure it is somehow bsf related. :blush:
> 
> I hope the soy works for you-I did it for two cycles with no avail...........
> 
> Hey anyone heard of the new book "If at first you don't conceive"? They were talking about it on The Drs. the other morn.

Never heard of it...what's their advice/view ?


----------



## Titi

not sure it was brief and I admit the main part of the story was a couple who had 3 IVF children-but did mention DHEA for egg quality.

R U going to call Dr.?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

never heard of that book but i did read "a few good eggs" which had me rolling on the floor and crying all at once and it was filled with great advice> my favorite of which was the comebacks for insensitive people who keep asking why you dont have a baby yet my favorite response was "im SO glad you asked! we are actually having a hard time of it! what would you like to talk about first? my cervical mucus quality or (insert oh's name)'s sperm count???" :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Dee7509

I called and spoke with the nurse. She is unable to say more without an ultrasound or blood tests but we spoke about different scenarios. My progesterone / estrogen could be really low so my lining is being broken down and this could be an annovulatory cycle with the spotting being the "period". We can either wait and see what happens or do u/s and blood tests to determine. I can tell that she feels I'm getting nowhere so she is now anxious for me to proceed with the HSG.

I'm going to wait and see what happens by next week and if nothing happens I'll make a decision on the next step.


----------



## Dee7509

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> never heard of that book but i did read "a few good eggs" which had me rolling on the floor and crying all at once and it was filled with great advice> my favorite of which was the comebacks for insensitive people who keep asking why you dont have a baby yet my favorite response was "im SO glad you asked! we are actually having a hard time of it! what would you like to talk about first? my cervical mucus quality or (insert oh's name)'s sperm count???" :haha::haha::haha:

There I was feeling so down and I see your post and :rofl:. Thanks for that!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

:flower::thumbup: glad to have made your day a little bit better :)


----------



## Dee7509

:hugs:


----------



## Titi

aw Dee-:hugs:

Thanks Mrs.-that WAS super funny! I love it!!!


----------



## abster

Dee, pleased you spoke to the nurse and that she's keen to do stuff for you :flower: Seeing what happens over the weekend and deciding next week seems a good idea :flower: Have you ever tried traditional chinese medicine? Sorry, I should remember this. I can't recommend it enough. If you're not sure about it, you could do much worse than buying Randine Lewis's book, The Infertility Cure. You can get it really cheap, 2nd-hand on amazon. It might give you some answers, as it has a really useful questionnaire you can use to help diagnose yourself in TCM terms. It explains TCM really well and has lots of case studies. It also provides thorough dietary guidelines (diet can make a hell of a difference and it makes some surprising suggestions) for each diagnosis as well as advice on supplements. Mrs. M, would you consider it? It's effective 99%-ish of the time unless there's a mechanical problem and will always have a diagnosis for you when the only answer conventional medicine can give you is unexplained infertility. Try it! Might really help you.

Mrs, loved that quote. I've read some of it myself on a website. 

Titi, what does your cycle do? How long? When do you ov and what is your LP length generally? You have quite normal cycles don't you? I don't remember you having a short LP or ovulating too late, or am I wrong? 
What did your Doc say about the BSF by the way? My chest is much better today and my temp has gone down a long way. I've not heard of that book you mentioned. 
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Abi, 

Thanks for the advice, I do own the book and I have found parts of it very helpful. I've tried going through the questionnaire but didn't get very far. I've also had one session of Accupuncture but didn't continue for various reasons. The person I went to didn't explain anything much so I have no idea what / if any diagnosis was made. It was more like this : Oh, you are trying to get pregnant, this is what we'll do...very generic, none of the questions like what they ask in the book. I imagine I would have to go to one in the Randine Lewis network to be diagnosed properly.

Anyway, I am still hoping to Ov since I am getting EWCM.

Busy weekend ahead for me, what's everyone doing.

Reba - fingers crossed for this cycle.

Titi - hope you're doing well. 

I see Jaime is taking a break.

Hi Ms. M , Lilaala and everyone else.


----------



## Dee7509

Guess what?

I've finally got a positive OPK:happydance::happydance:. I am so happy, it is my last OPK too!! Wish me luck girls!

Here's hoping this is the lucky cycle after all of that waiting :happydance:.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

abster said:


> Dee, pleased you spoke to the nurse and that she's keen to do stuff for you :flower: Seeing what happens over the weekend and deciding next week seems a good idea :flower: Have you ever tried traditional chinese medicine? Sorry, I should remember this. I can't recommend it enough. If you're not sure about it, you could do much worse than buying Randine Lewis's book, The Infertility Cure. You can get it really cheap, 2nd-hand on amazon. It might give you some answers, as it has a really useful questionnaire you can use to help diagnose yourself in TCM terms. It explains TCM really well and has lots of case studies. It also provides thorough dietary guidelines (diet can make a hell of a difference and it makes some surprising suggestions) for each diagnosis as well as advice on supplements. Mrs. M, would you consider it? It's effective 99%-ish of the time unless there's a mechanical problem and will always have a diagnosis for you when the only answer conventional medicine can give you is unexplained infertility. Try it! Might really help you.
> 
> 
> Mrs, loved that quote. I've read some of it myself on a website.
> 
> Titi, what does your cycle do? How long? When do you ov and what is your LP length generally? You have quite normal cycles don't you? I don't remember you having a short LP or ovulating too late, or am I wrong?
> What did your Doc say about the BSF by the way? My chest is much better today and my temp has gone down a long way. I've not heard of that book you mentioned.
> Abi x

I will check into the book at mckays (used books, cds, and dvds in chattanooga TN) the next time i go! im ALL about changing things through diet, i just have a hard time considering it because my husband is SUCH a picky eater that i have to cook 2 meals after ive worked all day if im on any kind of diet that limits breads, pastas, meats, or startchy veggies (IE any diet that actually does any good lol) BUT he will be leaving in a little over a month for his basic training...so i will be alone and i can eat whatever i want so it would be a good time to change my diet and watch my body bc ill know im not preggo (if i dont get preggo before then that is) and i can monitor the changes in my body.


----------



## abster

Good plan, Mrs. M :flower:

Yay ewcm Dee! We're at ruughly the same place in our cycles - I'm cd12 and will ov in the next couple of days (I hope).
The practitioner you went to doesn't sound very helpful, Dee - it's really important to explain to somebody what you're doing to them, don't you think? She should at least have given you your diagnosis! Although if she didn't talk to you about it it would have been difficult to know. Did she check your tongue or your pulse? That's vital too. You wouldn't need to go to a Randine place necessarily (although I like the sound of her treatment centres), just somebody who's qualified to treat infertility - they should be up-front about that. Sorry you didn't have a good experience :hugs: Why not have another crack at the questionnaire in the book?

Abi x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hi abster! we are the exact same almost (23rd month, im cd 11 though!) how cool, well not really bc we are not preggo, but ya know! better than being lonely!!! :thumbup:

went to mckays and didnt find the book, i have 2 other used book stores to check and then i will hit amazon.com... excited to have another route to take and thinking about the diet plan is making me excited...im ready to read already!


----------



## Titi

abster said:


> Titi, what does your cycle do? How long? When do you ov and what is your LP length generally? You have quite normal cycles don't you? I don't remember you having a short LP or ovulating too late, or am I wrong?
> What did your Doc say about the BSF by the way? My chest is much better today and my temp has gone down a long way. I've not heard of that book you mentioned.
> Abi x

Hey Abs-My cycle is boringly (but good!) consistant. 26-28 days with ov cd11-13-14 day LP and light to medium af with mild cramping/symptoms for about 3-4 days. I've had cd21 tests before showing I'm ovulating with excellent progesterone levels and egg reserves. Also-with a 40 million count 49% motility my DH's sperm is as bad as I thought before-even though it could be better. Can't imagine what is wrong but guess I'll know more at Hsg.

Both the Dr. and the nurse I mentioned BSF too seemed amused by it more than anything else. They kind of smirked and told me not to do it again. Didn't say whether it could have caused my UTI or if it could be of ttc help.

Glad you are feeling better!!!! Miso soup for you!!!!


----------



## Titi

Hey Dee-yay for ewcm-hopefully that sets you at some ease that you are not having an anovulatory cycle! :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

yay Dee - glad you Ov'd - hope your getting/got plenty of :sex: done this cycle. I relly hope this is the one for you too. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning to All,

Had a busy weekend with friends/family, really enjoyed it but unfortunately wasn't able to temp Sat/Sun and this morning temp was still low so I guess I haven't oved. I may have spoken too soon. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Okay so i got the infertility cure book today and i am flabbergasted! i cannot believe that this isnt where they START when you have fertility issues...i mean it makes total sense to me to FIX the problems in your body by restoring the bodys natural systems before you go all invasive you know??? 

according to my quizzes i am :
liver Qi (chee) stagnant
heart deficient
spleen deficient
and i have dampness

the diet is unbelieveable! i dont know how im ever going to do it. ill HAVE to wait until OH leaves or he will starve! i practically have to become a vegan, really! 
for spleen qi dif.- 
do not over eat
avoid foods with preservative or chemicals
sit down when you eat
eat frequently
use spices to move oyur Qi (peppermint, rosemary,spearmint,tumeric, thyme)
chew your food well
no alcohol
co caffiene
take zinc
exercize
dont harbor fear or resentment
laugh (alot)
breath deeply

for liver qi stagnation-

do not eat hormonally treated animal products
consume mostly organic vegitables, cooked!
do not eat raw or cold foods 
no icecream, or popsicles cry: my fav!)
avoid entergetically cold foods (cucumbers, watermelon, pears, spinich)
no refined carbs (pastas or breads IE white flours)
DO EAT grains like rice, oats and soughum
eat yams pumpkin and pumpkin seeds
eat chicken, goosem rabbit, and mackeral
eat cherries, coconut, dates, figs, grapes, molasses, potatoes, and stitake mushrooms (i only like potatoes and grapes out of these)
no sugar or substitutes
no fruit juices
no milk or milk products
rest well

for heart dificiency-
avoid coffee, caffiene, stimulants, and tobacco
include blood norishing foods like beets, beans, and corn (hey i DO eat CORN :dohh:)
rest and relax each day
perform gong techinques for quieting the spirit
listen to meditative tapes before bed

for dampness-

no greasy fried foods
no sugar
no sweets
no fruit juice
no carbs
no milk or dairy
light on the soy products
avoid wheat
no bananas, chocolate, or nuts
eat drying foods (parsley, raddishes, carrotsm cabbage, cranberries)
eat green vegitables



Alot if this is confusing to me because some of the things one list says i should be eating is something i shouldnt be eating on another, so i am going to assume that anything that is on a list not to eat it i cant have it! this is going to take some serious willpower!!!!
i havent even looked at the list of suppliments i will need to take. I cant believe how many catigories i fit into, NO WONDER I AM NOT PREGNANT!


----------



## abster

Hey Mrs. M - you can see why I go on and on about the book now! It's a real eye-opener isn't it? It can seem a bit daunting at first but it'll get easier as you become accustomed to the changes in your diet. Oh - when you ttyped everything out you mixed up the liver qi stagnation and spleen qi deficiency diets. 
You might find that some of the foods don't affect you - for example, I already eat soya as I'm veggie and have quite a bit of tofu, so I've kept it in my diet and my dampness is still going - but definitely it's a good idea not to add something to your diet that you're warned not to have for one condition it it's recommended as something to eat for another condition, if you follow me.

I was diagnosed with cold uterus (gone now), dampness (much better), spleen qi deficiency (really improving now) and spleen qi deficiency (also improving a lot) - all 3 were seriously, awfully weak. The most useful thing you can do with spleen deficiency and dampness is give up dairy and wheat. I use soya millk and buy breads and crispbreads etc made with other grains (corn, spelt, rye for example). Oat and rice milk are supposed to be very good too. You can get loads of gluten-free pastas too and health food shops do loads of meat substitutes you might want to try (but go easy on the dairy and wheat content). I foudn that when I dropped bananas and nuts form my diet it really helped the damp too. 

Check out my TCM thread - the really useful TCM thread - there are lots of us on there and we discuss all sorts. I forced most of them to buy the book too, just by going on about it! It helps to have some support with it.

Titi, I thought your cycle was pretty normal but just wanted to check. Its great that your OH is doing so much better now too. I think doing BSF might have amused your nurse and doctor somewhat! 

I ov'd on cd 15 - my earliest ever!! 

Hey girls :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Abi - cant believe you Ov'd on CD15 - the Soy is def doing its job then. Hope this is the month for you :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Mrs Mabrey, you're really diligent and so inspiring, maybe I will take a look at the book again. One of the main things seems to be no/low - sugar, dairy, wheat and refined carbs. I have been loosely following such a diet for a while. The most difficult part for me is reducing carbs/wheat. 

Abi - wow, soy and maca seem to be your magic combo, wishing you luck this cycle.

Reba - how are you doing?

Titi - hope everything is alright.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Dee - hows things? Did you Ov yet? Bummer your temp was still low after getting the EWCM. 

Im fine - 8 or 9DPO today - not counting so what ever it says on my ticker below is close enough. No feelings of anything - no signs/symptoms etc - more than likely out again this month - dont feel very hopeful anymore! 

Found out another friend is 12 weeks pregnant at the weekend - im v happy for her cos she MC last year but as usual im sad for myself. All i need this weekend is to find out another friend is pregnant (she has been trying since Feb). Of course ill be happy for her too but sad for me! :nope:


----------



## Dee7509

Hey Reba, just found your journal and posted there as well. I'm doing okay, temp went up to 97.6 this morning so am hoping it stays up, my usual coverline is 97.4.

Yesterday I checked my FB (which I hardly ever do) and the first thing I saw was a school friend's newborn, the baby's pretty cute but I yearn for my time.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

yeah Dee - just saw your post on my journal - thanks - i dont have too many followers!!! 

We will have our own babies some day soon to show off on FB - i cant wait to post that Im pregnant and to see the scans and just go through the whole thing (minus the sore delivery of course) but it will be so great to finally be going through what everyone else seems to be going though so easily! 

Yay for higher temps too - hope thats Ov!


----------



## abster

Hey guys :flower: 
I really miss cheese Dee but wheat is a pain because sandwiches are really easy and non-wheat breads just dont' have the correct consistency for sandwiches. Can's have pies either, or cakes - made some banana and honey cakes for #1's bday and even those are off limits coz they have wholemeal flour in. Still! It'll be worth it in the end - this has become my mantra (along with muttered ones about everyone else being too fertile!).
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

It will be so worth it! My diet isn't too stringent but I definitely try to be healthy. I drink alot more water and have cut out soft drinks, juices and sweeteners. I rarely drink alcohol. I do have a sweet tooth though, that sometimes gets the better of me. I feel better when I drink a cup of green tea in the mornings but I cut it out because I read something on it inhibiting folic acid absorption. I couldn't find anything that said if one cup is okay.

Hope everyone's doing okay. BTW I think I'm 2dpo today and I'm very happy about that! I've also finally started a journal in the LTTC section so lots happening with me :)


----------



## abster

Won't it just! We're both 2dpo. Have you tried peppermint tea? I really like it and it's great for the digestion.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hey ladies! long day at work today, the other manager was sick so i had to send her home and fill her schedule in :wacko: hopefully i dont get sick with whatever stomach bug she has because i will be livid if i dont OV on time this cycle! (should be tomorrow or friday! :winkwink:)
I talked to OH about the TCM last night and told him all about the diet/herbs/accupuncture etc etc and he would be alot more comfortable with my doing all of this if i were to go see a liscensed TCM doctor in our area, did some searching on the board of certified TCMMD website and found a doc in my area (well sortof... 40 minutes drive) with great reviews. shot him an email and this is what i got in response
Jessica,



I frequently recommend that book to patients though I always caution them to not expect to understand it all. As you probably figured out Chinese medicine treats the individual after a thorough intake and evaluation. The treatment is based on what is going on with you each time you visit. Herbal formulas are changed accordingly.



I have treated many women for fertility issues whose therapies have ranged from natural to in vitro. Many more of them have become pregnant than have not. I always tell them we are just trying to clear the condition keeping them from getting pregnant. Your success will depend on a lot of factors that we have not discussed so I can make no predictions about you individually.





My initial office visit is $125 and that appointment will last from 1.5 to 2 hours. Follow-up appointments are $80, though I do offer packages that can bring that cost down to $65. Herbs are about $50-60 per month. I try to be conscious of your financial situation, though I encourage you to come for 4-5 visits the first month and two to three the following two months (if needed). Once again, this is determined by your current health picture. Treatment can be used in conjunction with any western treatments you are receiving.



Thanks,



David





David S. Tharp 

Licensed Acupuncturist



White Tortoise Acupuncture

3898 Dayton Blvd. 

Red Bank, TN 37415"

SO...this guy seems to be really legit and i see no reason not to see him except for cost, which OH and i have discussed and really when you consider the cost of IVF/IUI and all that isnt too much...i really looked around and i only found maybe 1 other place who does accupuncture cheaper, and i couldnt find a record of their certification so im not going down that rd. So i guess i will be making an app. with "david" in a few weeks. i am going to go on my cruise and enjoy the time i have left with my husband before he leaves, and then hit this thing hard and use the next few cycles without him here to work on getting myself into the best possible health and prepare for baby! Do you think its too expesive though? do these prices seem high or no? opinions please!!!!
"


----------



## Dee7509

Mrs. M - that's great that he sounds like he can help. The cost does add up fairly quickly though.


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning All,

Abi, I do like peppermint tea and sometimes have a cup in the evenings. For some reason, never thought of it as a morning drink lol...will do that.


----------



## abster

Hey Jessica, I'm impressed at your get-up-and-go and your attitude about using the time when your partner is away to get your body balanced and ready to try again once he's here. Go you! I'm really excited that you are going this route. Yes it can seem expensive - your doc's prices seem about average - but the all-round health benefits of TCM on top the benefits for your fertility make it well worth it. You just have to be willing to follow the guidelines p which you clearly are :thumbup: DO you have strong willpower? It really helps - adn it's only since I started this and witnessed other women's difficulties in keeping to the regime (for want of a better word) that I realised just how strong mine is. I'm always here to help you with it :hugs:

Titi, here I am hijacking your thread again....! How you doing?

That's the way, Dee - stock up on peppermint :thumbup:

Hey girls!
Abi x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

with my husband gone ill have to have something to concentrate on or ill go insane! so im going to use this as my vice for staying in control of myself while he is gone. I have strong will power but when hubby is around it is so hard because he WILL NOT diet with me or if he does it has to be "low carb" and we eat nothing but meat and im sick for days and miserable. he doesnt eat anything raw and almost no veggies so him being gone will make this whole thing alot easier, and i will be living with my parents so buying the things that i need to keep going will be one of my only expenses!:thumbup: If this is what i have to do to get pregnant then so be it, after reading what they do to you when you have ivf/iui i was terrified, and this is alot less scary than that.


----------



## Titi

Hi All-
Abi-you aren't hijaking at all and its OUR thread :hugs:........I've enjoyed catching up-I've been out straight again with work which is why I probably have never gotten around to getting that book tho I've been hearing about it since Nov!

Mrs.-the cost/treatment plan is exactly in line with what I was paying the 6+/- months I did accupuncture last year. Yes it is expensive, but you are right it is drop in bucket compared to just ONE round of IVF. 

I think I am around 2dpo also! Haven't been keeping track at all this cycle as we are officially on a break from ttc, but it's hard to ignore the throbbing heavy BBs I get as soon as I ovulate. Just counting down the days to HSG-hubby is coming and excited about seeing the live results with radiologist.

well, time to rest from long day/week. sorry if I missed anything


----------



## Dee7509

Mrs. M - sounds like a very practical plan. When do you start the acu?

Titi - we may end up doing the HSG around the same time then since I'm doing mine next cycle.

Abi - I've been on rigid diet and exercise plan in the past with no luck so I relaxed it a bit but it does take alot of willpower and you do have to keep telling yourself the reason for it all. 

:hi: to every one else


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i dont have my appointment made yet because i dont want to pay out for it, our bahamas cruise, flight tickets, and everything all at once...but my app will be sometime in sept. if we arent preggo by then! i bought some more vitex today to start taking again, so hopefully it will regulate my cycles more...i think i am either about to OV or 1 dpo today...so we shall see!

when is your app. titi? looking forward to seeing results for you!:thumbup:


----------



## abster

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i dont have my appointment made yet because i dont want to pay out for it, our bahamas cruise, flight tickets, and everything all at once...but my app will be sometime in sept. if we arent preggo by then! i bought some more vitex today to start taking again, so hopefully it will regulate my cycles more...i think i am either about to OV or 1 dpo today...so we shall see!
> 
> when is your app. titi? looking forward to seeing results for you!:thumbup:

Hey - don't forget that you're not supposed to take vitex after ovulation. Leave it til your next cycle (if you have one!).

Good luck with the HSG titi :flower: My OH has his SA tomorrow. I saw Qing yesterday and my kidney yang is much better (was horribly deficient), my liver is all better, there's very little damp and my spleen improved a lot during the session. Go me! But will it get me anywhere?! Glad you don't mind me taking over with TCM every so often - go and get the book! It's really helpful.

ENjoy the rest of your weekends girls x


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All :hi:

Abi, sounds like you are making good progress. I'm sure it's helping especially if you're feeling healthier and of course, it gives us something to work at while TTC.

What dose of maca are you on and is it until ov or for the whole cycle?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

thanks a bunch for reminding me not to take it after ov, i have read mixed comments about whether or not to take it through your whole cycle or not...what all does maca do? i was under the impression that it increased drive but what else?


----------



## Titi

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i dont have my appointment made yet because i dont want to pay out for it, our bahamas cruise, flight tickets, and everything all at once...but my app will be sometime in sept. if we arent preggo by then! i bought some more vitex today to start taking again, so hopefully it will regulate my cycles more...i think i am either about to OV or 1 dpo today...so we shall see!
> 
> when is your app. titi? looking forward to seeing results for you!:thumbup:

Thanks hun! I am supposed to call as soon as I get AF and schedule in 1-2 days from there-they want me to be bleeding :blush:

It's a bit tricky-b/c I have been trying very hard to take a break this month and not know where my cycle is-but I suspect my HSG is around 8/10-12ish.

Your cruise will be so awesome. We got engaged on a Bahamas cruise. Where are you flying to and which ship are you going on? We are going on another cruise in Sept. for our 2 yr anny


----------



## Titi

Dee-do you have any guess at when your hsg will be?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Titi/Abi/Mrs.M,

How was your weekend. Mine was filled with lots of house cleaning, laundry and I actually did some cooking...such fun :haha:

Titi - my best estimate is that af is due on Saturday (7th) so once she arrives I'll call to schdule the appt. It probably will be somewhere betwen the 12th -16th.

The Dr. has said that I should wait until I've completely stopped af however, this cycle when I called to make the appt the receptionist wanted to make it for CD5 even though I usually have seven day af. (Couldn't make the appt since the Dr. was on vacation anyway).:dohh:


----------



## abster

Hey guys,
According to my bottle, "Maca is often used by those with low energy or fatigue and may also be useful during any time of hormone imbalance". I haven't become a sex fiend since I started taking it, but I do get better sensation when we BD and feel far more like I want to do it than I used to. 
My maca caplets are 500mg and I take 3 in the morning before breakfast.
The blurb on the bottle also says "Maca was prized by the ancient Inca who reserved it as a royal food and it is a true "super food" - rich in vitamins, minerals, amino acids and many other actives" (I presume by "actives" they mean active ingredients). It's supposed to have absolutely no side effects and you can take it throughout your cycle.

Abi x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Titi said:


> MrS. MaBrEy said:
> 
> 
> i dont have my appointment made yet because i dont want to pay out for it, our bahamas cruise, flight tickets, and everything all at once...but my app will be sometime in sept. if we arent preggo by then! i bought some more vitex today to start taking again, so hopefully it will regulate my cycles more...i think i am either about to OV or 1 dpo today...so we shall see!
> 
> when is your app. titi? looking forward to seeing results for you!:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks hun! I am supposed to call as soon as I get AF and schedule in 1-2 days from there-they want me to be bleeding :blush:
> 
> It's a bit tricky-b/c I have been trying very hard to take a break this month and not know where my cycle is-but I suspect my HSG is around 8/10-12ish.
> 
> Your cruise will be so awesome. We got engaged on a Bahamas cruise. Where are you flying to and which ship are you going on? We are going on another cruise in Sept. for our 2 yr annyClick to expand...

we are going on royal carribean, monarch of the seas, and leaving from port canaveral FL, but flying to orlando. we were planning to go for our anniversary (3 years in dec) but are going for our "we have been together" anniversary instead because hubby will be gone for our wedding anniversary.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Dee7509 said:


> Hi Titi/Abi/Mrs.M,
> 
> How was your weekend. Mine was filled with lots of house cleaning, laundry and I actually did some cooking...such fun :haha:
> 
> Titi - my best estimate is that af is due on Saturday (7th) so once she arrives I'll call to schdule the appt. It probably will be somewhere betwen the 12th -16th.
> 
> The Dr. has said that I should wait until I've completely stopped af however, this cycle when I called to make the appt the receptionist wanted to make it for CD5 even though I usually have seven day af. (Couldn't make the appt since the Dr. was on vacation anyway).:dohh:

we went to the acropolis (yum-o greek american italian food) and to see inception, then went to see the sorcerer's apprentice last night. and had lots of BD because it was my O week! that always makes the weekends good!:haha::haha:


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks Abi for the info on maca. 

Mrs. M, nice weekend there and the cruise sounds great!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies 

This thread has gotten a bit quiet these past few days. Whats going on with everyone? 

Dee & Titi - any sign of AF or any dates for your HSG appointments? Hope AF stays away and you dont have to have one done. 

Hows everyone else doing - any BFP's? 

Well I started clomid on Tuesday (last tablet tomorrow night) and then a scan booked for friday at 7.55am (V early for me but anyway :wacko: ) . So other than that nothing much to report from my neck of the woods. 

Hope you all have a nice weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Reba,

It has got quiet in here. I'm expecting the witch soon, no symptoms and BFN on 9 dpo so just waiting now.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

bummer Dee :hugs: I hope it was just too early to test. Hope she doesnt show and you have a great weekend. 

I have a long way to go before the dreaded 2WW. 


:thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks Reba, hope the clomid has been kind to you and no bad side effects...


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi girls! :wave:

I'm so excited to read on the other thread that there are some HSG's coming up! :wohoo: Fxed :winkwink:

Have been through the wringer, being winced at when telling my HCG levels to other docs, second opinions and two ultrasounds so far. It's getting so taxing that I had the worst nightmare last night.. I was bleeding and I had my baby at two months preg, he was a couple of inches long. He grew extremely fast to a normal 7 pound baby and all seemed fine but the docs kept telling me he'd die. I remember crying in the dream and then waking up feeling horrified and sad. 

I told my endocrinologist today, that after nearly 3 years I'd finally thought I'd be in for an enjoyable experience but couldn't be further from right. Hope things get better, worrying 24/7. 

Praying every night for all my girls' bfps! Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls!

Sorry have been MIA for a while. Didn't plan on taking a break but I was busy with work & found I have so much spare time when I let B&B go. Missed you all tho.

Whit-Hun I'm so sorry this has been so stressful. I always suspected that for all of us LTTTC early pg would be more scary than normal, just b/c of what we all have already gone through taking so much to get there-but I can see how this has gotten to be extra hard on you. I am praying right along with you for little bubs and some comfort soon for you-you so deserve a FUN pregnancy!!!!!!! :hugs:

Reba-any side effects at all from the Clomid? What doseage and days are you on again?
Not sure when witch is due b/c of my "taking a break/forgetting" this month but slightly aware its due this weekend or early next week. So far I have my sore bbs which is always a sign. They are extra painful this month but get like that every now and then. I'm also fairly sure we didn't bd at right times this month. I have a feeling I know when I ovulated just b/c my bbs get so sore immediately after it's impossible not to notice and we didn't bd that week.

Dee-I found your journal! yay! Posted some comments there.


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi glad you could take a nice break.

Looks like I'll be rejoining you ladies when the time is right. Way too soon...


----------



## Dee7509

Whit, I wrote in your journal but I will say it here too. I am so so sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Whit-I wrote in your journal too hun-I'm soooooooo sorry. I love ya lots but didn't want you to rejoin us. :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Whit - just wrote in your journal too - again so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Girls,

CD2 today so will be calling to make that appointment for the HSG this morning.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Yay Dee - have you called for the HSG yet? Hope they can do it sooner rather than later. 

CD9 for me - approx 7 days til Ov (if it stays the same with Clomid). 

Titi - no side effects what so ever so far - the odd hot flash but that could be the weather here at the moment - its very muggy - one minute suns out the next there is a hail shower - lovely irish weather!!! Im taking 50mgs this cycle and see what the scan says on friday (I hope it doesnt mess with my Ov too much).


----------



## Dee7509

HSG is all set for the 18th of August. I'm nervous about it.


----------



## Whitbit22

Well thats my birthday! Everything HAS to be good. :winkwink:

Lots of luck hun.. take some OTC meds 2 -3 hours before.. Some of that stuff takes a while to kick in. I still felt it even with the meds but it only lasted for me for a couple of minutes.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Good luck Dee - its not too bad - just a bit uncomfortable. Def take some painkillers a few hrs before had, they help a bit. Hope the outcome is good too which im sure it will be!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks girls, I hope hope hope it goes well. HAs anyone seen Abi around?


----------



## Titi

Hi-CD1 here-HSG scheduled for next Tues. 8/17 at 2pm


----------



## abster

I'm here! Sorry, I've been either busy or preoccupied since I last posted - although I did come and lurk on here yesterday for a little while, to catch up with everybody. 

First of all - Whit, I'm so very sorry you miscarried. :hugs: It seems like a particularly terrible thing to happen when you've been trying for so long. I hope you and your OH feel like you can come through it and keep going. You're in my thoughts xx

Titi and Dee, good luck with your HSGs :flower: 
Glad you're finding the clomid easy going Reba - and I'm really pleased to hear that it means you'll be taking it a bit easy.. whatever it takes to help your willpower! Fingers crossed for you :flower:

As for me...
My OH and I are off to see our GP on Friday morning for our S/A and CD4 & CD21 results. Every so often I get irrationally scared that I'm going to be told that my ovaries have wandered off or something, despite the fact I ovulate every cycle, meaning that it's game over. It's not just me that thinks like that, is it?!
A heavily pregnant friend of mine, who knows all about my experiences over the last 23 cycles, texted me last week to ask me if I could drive her to her midwife appointment. WTF??!! What is wrong with people?! Yeah, I've spent nearly 2 years trying and failing to get pregnant - I'd love to come along and listen to your baby. She's always been a bit insensitive, that's just the way she is, but this really upset me for a little while. And no, I didn't take her. I'm having enough trouble dealing with pregnant friends at our children's birthday parties - and there was another one this sunday just gone. 

Thursday I went to memorial service for my auntie - she died in France, where she lived with my uncle, and he came over for the service, organised by one of my aunties. It was lovely to see my uncle again, if under very sad circumstances, and quite an emotional day on and off. Then, about half ten at night, AF arrived (excuse me, but brown and gungy). I went downstairs to get my mooncupfrom my bag and foudn a text message from my friend who had her IVF twins by C-section at 34 weeks, last week, because one of them was ill. They're both still in hospital - one of them's in a cot, drinking expressed milk but the other has water in his lungs and isn't producing white blood cells. (I spoke to her mum at the party at the weekend - She's in pieces, as you can imagine, but luckily she and her partner have been able to move in with her parents, who are looking after their daughter, #1's friend, whilst Tracey and Joe are at the hospital every day. Luckily their 3-year-old is completely unaffected by it and is just excited that she has 2 brothers.) So, I went to bed disappointed that AF was here and thanking my lucky stars I'm not going through Tracey's nightmare. 

Woke up the next morning thought and it hit me that my LP was only 9/10 days again and I just felt crappy and really upset all day. By the end fo the day, when #1 had been a nightmare and I'd been crying on and off, I was beginning to think I was unravelling. Felt a bit better emotionally the following day (saturday), which was acu day. Qing asked me how I was and I almost cried on her, FFS. She was very good and spent a while talking things though with me - includin reminding me that CD1 is when you get full red flow. Obviously, because AF arrived late at night I didn't get that til the friday, so my LP was in fact 10/11 days - and we decided on 11, with ov on cd14, after looking at and discussing my chart. So I left feeling disappointed at another cycle but slightly "Hurrah!". Sorry, am I waffling?!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning all, 

Titi - glad the HSG appointment came through for you too. You and Dee are having them a day apart - hope its good news for both of ya's! :thumbup:

Abi - sounds like you've been having an emotional few days. But dont fret too much about the shorter LP - at least Ov has come forward to CD14 - im sure a 10/11 day LP is fine - implantation can start at 7DPO!!! Maybe another few months on the MACA will balanace it all out. 

Nothing to report from me - absolutely no effects from the Clomid (which is making me think is it working at all!!!!). 2 days until my scan - i nearly feel like cancelling it cos im having no feelings of Ov or anything. And also I have been saving myself for a wax session before my holiday so its like a forest down there and I didnt want to wax too early (holiday on the 23rd) but if I go for this scan on friday (13th) im gonna have to do something (totally mortified if I dont). I know they wont be looking up there too much but still........ :dohh:


----------



## Dee7509

Hey Abi & Titi - sorry about af :hugs: 

Titi - my HSG is scheduled the day after yours. Good Luck!

Abi - Sorry about your Aunt.

Good to hear about your 10/11 day LP. Mine was 13 last year and has been 12 days for the last few cycles. I don't know why it has changed.

I'm trying the maca this cycle. Hope it does something.

Reba - forest :haha:


----------



## Dee7509

Oh Abi, good luck at the docs and let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Dee7509 said:


> Oh Abi, good luck at the docs and let us know how it goes. :hugs:

Dee - forest is putting it lightly.... more like a jungle!!!! :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey gals! I've been taking a break but all the talk about HSGs has got me excited. And I wanted to come on and offer my condolences to Whit :hugs: I truly can't imagine after such a long, hard time trying :hugs:

My HSG is today :shock: Reba, you had one last month? And Titi and Dee have theirs next week :happydance:

Dee - I really like the maca. I feel like it gives me an energy boost and after my second cycle of taking it I've definitely noticed a slight boost in my libido too.

Abi - sorry your pg friend was being so inconsiderate! I feel for ya, my friend that started trying at the same time as me asked me to knit several things for her baby that is now 3 months old. Sometimes that feels rude but I love knitting baby stuff so much that for the most part it doesn't bother me. Mostly it only chaffs me when I'm really hurting for one of my own :baby:

Hang in there gals!


----------



## Titi

Hi girls

Abi-sorry your a little out of sorts. I know all too well the fear of "game over".....and it is always so much harder to bear during af.

Reba-Don't worry about your forest hun! I have heard the bush is making a comeback. Lol. I am slightly embarrassed myself.......my dh actually likes them and has made me grow it and I am under strict orders not to touch. Sorry for the TMI. Same thing tho-I was getting embarrassed about HSG and then realized they have seen soooooooooooo many they probably really don't even think twice about them! Also I truthfully felt "too naked" before esp. if there was a male Dr.-at least the forest gives you more privacy lol!!!!

I am dealing with this af better than ever. I didn't expect to be pg on this break (although it would have been nice if all those annoying people were right and that was all it took) and maybe it is just the new hope of hsg, but this was the first time in over a year I didn't get the least bit emotional about it. I just need my life back.

Good luck Jaimie!!!!

Hugs Whit.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Jaimie - good luck with the HSG today (or was it yesterday?). Hope it went/goes well.... :thumbup: 

Titi - glad your feeling okay this cycle - I was the same the cycle of my HSG cos I knew it was coming up and it was gonna give me some answers and it just made me feeling better knowing I was being proactive with the whole TTC carry on and moving forward a bit. 

And as for the bush.... I'll just trim it back a bit (I'll get the strimmer out of the garage.... hahahaha) - or might need the big industrial lawnmower!!!! :haha:

Im getting some CM at the moment - its watery so far - no EWCM yet. And have the odd twinge in ovaries. You can Ov any time from 5 days after your last clomid pill which is today and up until 9 days which is the 17th so i guess its time to get down to business!!!! :sex: - i will start OPK'ing this evening too just to make sure I dont miss it.


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm excited for all you girls getting hsg's too! :happydance:

Reba on the mowing... :rofl: How you doing hun? Good luck with Bding!

Abi.. How do you STOP yourself? Cant believe how insensitive some people are.. :hugs:

And me.. I'm doing better than I thought I would.. although I don't appreciate having to leave the house today for an important appointment due to the fact that I'm like a dying cow bleeding to death. :roll:


----------



## Dee7509

Jaime - Hope you're doing well. Let us know how the HSG went when you're able.

Titi - I'm glad you're feeling more optimistic. 

Reba - Don't know if it's the same with you but my Doc usually dims the lights for an ultrasound so don't worry too much about the ...ah....jungle :haha:

Whit - Massive hugs hun.

Abi - :hi:

For all the ladies who have had or are having HSGs, what painkillers did you use / are you using for the HSG? I have to call the clinic but would love to hear what you say. 

Yesterday, I was told (by the Receptionist) that it's non invasive and there's no need for painkillers but I distinctly remember being told by the nurse (previously) that I should take something before. SO, now I have to call back and speak to the Nurse.

:happydance:It's nice to see all our "members" back online, it's nicer when we're all around :flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Dee7509 said:


> Jaime - Hope you're doing well. Let us know how the HSG went when you're able.
> 
> Titi - I'm glad you're feeling more optimistic.
> 
> Reba - Don't know if it's the same with you but my Doc usually dims the lights for an ultrasound so don't worry too much about the ...ah....jungle :haha:
> 
> Whit - Massive hugs hun.
> 
> Abi - :hi:
> 
> For all the ladies who have had or are having HSGs, what painkillers did you use / are you using for the HSG? I have to call the clinic but would love to hear what you say.
> 
> Yesterday, I was told (by the Receptionist) that it's non invasive and there's no need for painkillers but I distinctly remember being told by the nurse (previously) that I should take something before. SO, now I have to call back and speak to the Nurse.
> 
> :happydance:It's nice to see all our "members" back online, it's nicer when we're all around :flower:

Hi Dee - dont think they do any light dimming here - but I know they dont look too much so ill be fine with a wee trim!!! 

As for the painkillers I took 2 ibuprofen (Nuerofen tablets) about an hr and half before the procedure. I was suppose to take 2 paracetamol about a half hr before but I had none and didnt have time to go to chemist. I wish I did now cos it was pretty uncomfortable - but I dont know if the extra tablets would of helped much. Even though its a non-invasive procedure its still recommended to take some painkillers prior to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi ladies!

Whit ~ it is so sweet of you to be excited about our HSGs. It seems like it might be bittersweet for you. I'm sorry you have to go out when you aren't feeling up to it. Really hope everything passes soon and that your cycles get back to normal. 

Dee ~ I took 600 mg of ibuprophen two hours before the HSG. My doc also prescribed on vallium for me that I took one hour before. DH and I have to take a week's worth of antibiotics just in case there is an infection.

Reba ~ I definitely trimmed and shaved my legs yesterday morning! Just made me feel like I had done my due dilligence : )

Titi ~ I LOVE your story about being under strict orders not to touch it!


----------



## Whitbit22

So did it go well? :happydance:

I didnt go anywhere afterall, canceled the app due to bad cramping. Ah well. :shrug:


And Jaimie.. I'm glad it's you all and not me. :rofl: It was pretty unpleasant!

Dee I took 400mg Ibuprofen, plus two tylenol two hours before, as acetaminophen takes longer to kick in but supposedly works better. It was all I'd had.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I can't believe I didn't say how I felt during the HSG! Thanks for the reminder Whit. It was just slightly more uncomfortable that a pap smear, so not bad at all. I only felt the speculum, not the catheter or the dye. It was so much fun to see my insides! I was most fascinated by my spine and hip joint. The uterine cavity is super small! And the tubes are just teeny tiny threads. My doc said I was all clear and that he hoped he'd be hearing that we get pg within the next few months.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Great news Jaimie - such a relief isnt it. Hope you get your BFP soon. 

Well I had my scan today and I have two ripe (18mm) follicles. She did say my lining was on the thin side though (6mm) but if I Ov in a day or 2 it should grow 1-2mm per day making it at least 8mm by Ov I hope. She also did an Estradiol blood test (no results til later on) to check to see ovarian function. She said she would expect a result of around 400 pg/ml (its usually 200 - 600 per mature follicle and if i have 2 follicles then it should be around 400 or more). She said if estradiol level is low then clomid might not be working for me and to go off it.... I really hope its not low!!! 

I told her I usually Ov on CD16 (im CD13 today) and she said going by the follicles I will probably Ov earlier than that so its time to get jiggy with it!!!! I did an OPK last night and there was no line wat so ever so will do more over the weekend and see what happens. Hope my lining gets nice and think now and the 2 follicles ruture and i have twins.... haahhaha (scary thought but a nice one too....)


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone's doing fine. I'm just rushing off for the weekend and will catch up next week!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Reba ~ you and I are on the same cycle day and I also ov on CD 16 ; ) It is good to hear that they are monitoring your response to clomid and I definitely hope your lining thickens and that your estradiol level is nice and high. Way to rock the double follies!!!

Looking forward to Dee and Titi's HSG reports xo


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi girls!

Reba have you thought of trying raspberry leaf tea? It's supposed to help build the lining up, but also helps to relax the uterus. I ordered some and already started drinking it and it tastes just like regular tea without the caffeine.

Anyway hope you get thickened up soon!! 

Looking forward to the weekend hubby is off so I'm coping a LOT better now.


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,
I will be back on Tues. to say how my hsg went. For the most part I'm not on B&B much anymore. I love it and also all you girls but I experimented with a break and it really does help me. And I've been keeping up with so many of you girls on other non ttc related means. Here's my FB again-for anyone I'm not friended with on there-or if you prefer it also lists my email address. Thanks!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1165986310


----------



## Dee7509

:hi:

Thanks Whit and Reba for the painkiller info.

Whit - so good that you are feeling better.

Jaime - I can imagine your relief that the HSG went well. I'm hoping for good news soon!

Reba - yay two follies!

Titi - fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Whitbit22 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Reba have you thought of trying raspberry leaf tea? It's supposed to help build the lining up, but also helps to relax the uterus. I ordered some and already started drinking it and it tastes just like regular tea without the caffeine.
> 
> Anyway hope you get thickened up soon!!
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend hubby is off so I'm coping a LOT better now.

Hi Whit - yeah i have tried it before for my pre & post AF spotting as I heard it tones the uterus - must get back on it for thicking it up. 

Well I think yesterday might of been Ov day - not sure though - did OPK on Fri and it was completely negative, forgot to do one on Sat but the one on Sun was positive (but faint), did another one earlier today but had been drinking alot of fluids so it was faint too - will do another this evening and lay of the water and tea til then - so maybe today is ov day? It feels that way cos of the back pain and usual twinges I get (and its CD16 which is my usualy Ov day). 

Anyway if today is Ov then hopefully the lining has thickened up nicely! 

Oh and its my 32nd birthday today :wacko: - going out for some japanese food this evening. :happydance:


----------



## Dee7509

Happy Birthday Reba! I remember when I turned 32 :haha:

Hope you have a good and fertile year! :dust:


----------



## Whitbit22

Happy birthday hun! Hope you had a good night. Hey there Dee :wave:

Looking forward to hearing about the results of the next hsgs!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies - and thanks for the Birthday wishes. I had a lovely meal out with Dh. We went to a Japanese restaurant and OMG it was delicious. I cant wait to go back for some dumplings..... 

As for Ovulating - well I did another OPK before going out yesterday evening and it was the darkest line i've had in the past few days. Also the pink tinge I thought I saw in my CM wasn't actually blood but the fact that I ate about 5-6 roasted beetroots for dinner on sunday haha: ) how stupid am I. I never told DH about it and then he said to me that his pee was pink after the beetroot - so anyway long story short I think OV was yesterday (or last night) - i had pretty bad backache too which makes me think Ov was def last night. Luckly I got some birthday :sex: . So we have DTD thurs, sat, sun x2, mon, and again tonight - please please please let me catch one of the 2 ripe eggs!!!! 

Dee whens the HSG again - I have to go back a few pages to find the post!!! 

Whit - hope your doing okay? 

Titi - I know how you feel about spending too much time on BnB - i cant wait for my holiday next week so I can get away from it and from computers in general (mind you I might not be saying that when Im having hotmail/facebook withdrawls after 3 days!!!!) :haha: Is it HSG today for you? Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning :hi:

The HSG is tomorrow at 11:00am, I finally spoke to the nurse and she confirmed that I should take ibuprofen or tylenol a couple hours before.

Reba - sounds like a wonderful time! Fingers crossed you caught that egg hun :dust:

Whit - how are you doing?

Titi - am looking forward to your post HSG update!


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls, Happy Bday Reba!!!!

Okay-I'll come back & update if you promise not to make us wait too long either for yours Dee!


----------



## Dee7509

Promise!:thumbup:


----------



## Titi

I have clear tubes! yay!

Don't have time to catch up-will come on and read up & update tomorrow. : ) Good luck Dee!!!! It wasn't bad at all-I took a 600mg. ibuprofrin and a xanax but probably didn't need either one. Just a few quick moments of discomfort.


----------



## Dee7509

Yay Titi!


----------



## Whitbit22

YAY!! :happydance:

I'm still alive everyone. Hope you are all doing well.. Reba sounds like you had a great birthday. Hope you caught that eggy! Don't see how it could escape! :haha:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Moring all

Titi - great news about the HSG - hope you get lucky this month! :thumbup:

Whit - I did have a lovely birthday, thanks - the food was delicious in the Japanese restaurant. And yeah you'd think if I have 2 eggies then at least one would be fertilised.... I just dont know. One minute im hopeful the next im not. 

We didnt get to DTD last night either - DH went to bed earlier than me and by the time I got up he was sleeping (i though about waking him but obviously he wasnt interested) so hope it wasnt an important day... I will just have to go again tonight just in case!!!! But yesterdays OPK was alot fainter than the previous days. 

Anyway Im more excited about my summer holiday - of to Spain on Monday for 10 days - i so cant wait - sun, sea, sex and sangrea!!!!! :haha:

Dee - :wave:


----------



## abster

Hello girls. Haven't been on here properly in a few days, although I did come on yesterday just to read. Think it's better for me too, Titi, just to come on here every so often rather than several times a day. I don't do facebook but I'll see you on here when we're both around.
Yay for your tubes, Titi! Woohoo! Dee, looking forward to hearing from you. There are loads of tests going on on here and my TCM thread atm and they all seem to be good news. We picked up our CD4 & 21 and SA results last friday and here they are, at last...

So. We went to collect our test results last friday. I think I'll give up trying to explain TCM to my doctor - I just don't do it justice and he smiles at me as if thinking I'm slightly loopy. 
Guess what I found out?? It's not just me! 
I was collecting CD4bloods from 15th July - 
My iron levels are a bit low, as are my red blood cell count and packed cell volume so I'm now taking my normal vegan supplement on top of my pregnacare. Doc said that it won't be preventing pregnancy but won't be helping either. I've always had up-and-down iron. 
My renal profile was interesting, given my kidney yang deficiency - plasma urea was 1.8 (should be 2.9-7.10) and plasma creatinine was 46 (should be 53-97). 
Liver function was fine.
Plasma Luteinizing hormone level was 2.1 (mid-follicular should be 2.1-10.9 and this was cd4, before oving on cd14, so OK).
Plasma Follicle Stimulating Hormone level was 10.5 (should be 6.2 -13.8 on CD2-4, so fine).
Oestradiol was 98 (CD2-4 should be 74-187) - Thanks to Reba I know this is an indicator of AMH levels, which Qing says tells you about your ovarian reserve, so I guess I'm OK, certainly within normal boundaries anyway).
Plasma glucose was fine and I'm rubella-immune, which I already knew from last time round. 

My CD21 told me I'm ovulating, which I know, but now I know my progesterone level was 35.4 - post-ov level should be above 30. Given that I only ov'd on CD18 and had a temp drop that morning to 36.32, which than went back up to for the last few days, I don't think that's bad. 

Would be interesting to know what my results for everything would have been last nov, before starting TCM. 

So, my partner, after 3 days' abstinence...
volume 3.3ml
sperm count 53 million per ml (normal range above 20million/ml)
motility 57% (normal range above 40%)
forward progression moderate
morphology 85% abnormal (normal level is less than 85% abnormal)
no antisperm antibodies
minimal agglutination.
Comments: Motility slightly sluggish but approaching normal limits.

So he has plenty and it doesn't clump together or destroy itself but it's lazy and the tadpoles mainly have their tails wrapped round their heads, if they even have them. 
Man, this is after he's been taking supplements! Maybe that's what the count and agglutination are so good. Am going to be getting him some l-carnitine, an amino acid which really helps motility and have started giving him the b-100 tablets I was taking as B12 is very good for fertility. He already takes a natural anti-oxidant complex. 

So I'm CD 13 and ovulated yesterday! Go, soy iso! (I took it from CD1 by mistake but it doesn't seem to have mattered) We managed to get in some BD on sunday morning and evening and monday morning and evening but there was nothing doing for the first 2 days of EWCM because of a domestic drama involving rats and a trip to a wedding and then chance to BD in the morning becasue #1 stayed with grandma for 2 nights (also because of rats and the wedding). Fingers crossed I guess! 

Great news for you Reba - hope you enjoy your holiday and can relax properly. Beetroot... hahaha!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Abi - beetroot - i know.... I felt so stupid after that. I was thinking "oh it must be the clomid making me have Ov spotting" then DH said his pee was pink..... :dohh:

So your hormones seem to be fine in the blood tests - but a few problems with other blood work (renal and iron levels). Your a vegetarian too arent you? Is there anything you can take to get the iron levels up? It would be interesting to see what your bllod work was like pre acup. 

And you Dh's sperm was good enough too - it only takes one after all!!! 

The Soy has really brought your OV forward too - hope that means a nice long LP too (of nine months...........)


----------



## abster

Hey Reba,
Yep I'm vegetarian, but veggie's are no more likely than meat-eaters to have low iron. Ive had this issue for a few years that I've known of, through trying to give blood - sometimes I can, sometimes I can't. After first finding out about it in 2003 I've found out all about sources of iron and how to absorb it efficiently (vitamin C). I came to the conclusion a while ago that my body doesn't hold onto iron very well, which isn't helped by heavy periods (although lighter than they used to be). I eat all sorts of iron- and vitamin-c-rich foods and I've started taking my normal iron and vit c supplement again too. It works really well. 
Qing seems to think that there's no reason I shouldn't be able to get pregnant now, which makes me think it's more about Andy's sperm now - although his diet's very good mainly and he's been having supplements. Maybe it;s just a matter of time now and continuing with the acu. She's happy to see Andy too, which makes me happy. Hopefully she can help with his morphology and motility, along with the extra stuff I want to give him - providing it's not worked this time, that is... 
Abi x


----------



## Dee7509

Yay!! My tubes are clear!

It was not at all painful thankfully. Will be back later to catch up and comment.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woohoo! We've become the HSG queens.

Awesome to hear about your results Abster and Dee.

Abster - your DH's motility is better than mine! I think his motility is just fine and the morphology is awfully close to normal:thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Reba - I wish I could go to Spain for 10 days! Sounds wonderful and it's coming up next week!:happydance:

Abi - was looking at your results and that you mentioned Estradiol should be between 74-187, mine was 36.2 pgml on CD2....but was told it was okay? hmmmm....maybe two different measurements?

Your DH's results look good to me! The only thing I would have asked about was the "minimal agglutination" since they mentioned it.

I like how you have linked Quing's assessment with the results and all the added info too is really helpful.

Jaime - good to see you around, hope your break has been good for you!

Hi there :hi: Titi


----------



## Whitbit22

At least you have some answers now Abi, nothing looks bad though thats for sure!

Dee so glad to hear your tubes are clear!! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

Hi Dee!!! So glad for you-posted a quick note in your journal. I agree the hsg was pretty anticlimactic after what I'd been expecting.


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks All! 

I understand the need for a step back. I have done it before. 

Good Luck to us all :

:dust: Whit, Abi, Titi, Jaime, Reba :dust:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Glad your tubes are clear Dee - and glad it wasnt that painful too (mine was awful....not excruciating but pretty bad). 

Abi - I probably have low iron too with the heavy periods I get - id love to get a general overall blood work done to see what im lacking in (if anything). 

I totally forgot to log on here this am (which is quite surprising as Im usually on first thing after checking FB) - maybe my obsession is calming.... I hope so. Ill be glad to have a break away for 10 days too - it will prob be more like 16 days though as i usually dont come on here at the weekends and there are 3 weekends coming up that Ill be away. I hope when I come back there will be some good news (or i will have some!!!!) 

:dust: to all................ :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning Ladies, hope everyone's well.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Dee - yes all well with me. How are you? What CD are you at the mo? 

Well I'm off in a few hrs for the weekend and then off on holidays on Monday so I wont be on here for at least 16 days - hoping for some good news when I get back! 

:dust: to all


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Reba, CD13 for me.

Have a wonderful holiday and I hope you have good news when you get back!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

im in big debt of appologies, somehow my subscription to this thread got deleted and i just thought no one was posting here for some reason and i wasnt seeing it because of that???:dohh::dohh::growlmad::growlmad:
how is everyone??? 
im moving out of my house, im leaving for the bahamas on a cruise monday (last big food blow out before my diet apparently begins!) and i am currently 8 days late!!! with 3 bfns so far so im not testing again until after i get back from the bahamas!


----------



## Whitbit22

Bahamas sounds lovely!! :happydance:

Well still waiting around. 

Miss you all, hope you are all doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## abster

Way to go, Whit! Hope you're making the most of it :haha:

Hope you're really enjoying your cruise, Mrs. Tell us all about it when you get back x

Hey girls :flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi honey how are you!?


----------



## abster

Hey whit, can't chat coz I'm very busy, but here's an update that I wrote on my TCM thread. Hope you're good :hugs:

As for the rat and weddin fiasco the weekend of 14th august... we got up early on the saturday morning so we could leave the house at 8 to take #1 to my parents' house and take the 3-hour drive to the hotel and wedding venue for wedding ceremony at 2pm. Except we came down to breakfast and discovered that the rat we didnt' know was in the house had in fact been shut in the sitting room all night and wrought havoc. Including pooh. Change of plan - I take #1 to parents' house and Andy sorts out rat man andi start washing all #1's toys and the throws etc that we have in sitting room. At 2pm (argh!) the rat man arrives and is great actually. To cut a long story short when we find and then chase rat out of room it goes behind washing machine in kitchen which, it turns out, is next to a hole in the concrete floor around the pipes and wiring. So, they're coming in from outside - prob a cracked pipe under the house somewhere - we have floorboards under most of teh house - and have then come into our house. Probably on the offchance rather than infesting us, as we've not seen - or foudn since - any other pooh. So now we have 2 trays of poison under the kitchn units and 3 locked boxes in the garden. Got to the wedding reception at 8 after leaving at 4pm and spent sunday evening and most of monday steam cleaning the carpets and sofa and washing/disinfecting everything else. Ugh! The poison in the kitchen' not been touched but the 3 boxes outside have been well and truly gnawed and will need rebaiting maybe next week. When we get the kitchen done soon we're going to have a load of cement oured down the hole adn put down a solid ceramic-tiled floor. Not what I really wanted but it'll keep out hte vermin...


REmember I took soy from CD1-5 this cycle because I forgot CD1 is first day of full red flow and starting late at night meant I didn't get any til the following day? Well it stopped me ovulating first time round, on CD12. CM dried up but temps stayed low, so the egg clearly wasn't ready.. I've had my temp rise today - from 36.21 to 36.66! - so I think CD21 was ov day (or poss CD20 - 36.21 is low but I'd had less then 3 hours' sleep). Qing didnt' seem to o concerned but I doubt I'll have a long-enough LP (still, Lulu, you give me hope!). Fingers crossed!
I had my normal session with her last saturday and will see her again next sat (4th Sept) before we go to the seaside for the weekend. Fells liek ruddy winter now but I'm stubbornly hanging onto the hope that we'll have a beautiful sept.


----------



## FutureMommie

I am so thrilled to have found this thread, I was just thinking yesterday that I needed to limit my visits to the ttc threads for the some of the same reasons that you listed when you first started the thread. Now a little about me.

I am 37yrs old my dh is 48 and we have been ttc our 1st for 2.5 years. I have used clomid, I've had 6 IUI's 3 of those with injections. In January 2010 my Re decided that my fibroids were growing and he could no longer see the lining of my uterus so he needed to go in and remove them, at the time he thought there were 2, so I go in for a abdominal myomectomy, when he gets inside there are 10 fibroids of which he removed 9 he left one because he was afraid if he removed it he wouldn't be able to stop the bleeding. I waited 4 months and had an HSG only to find that I had developed scar tissure which had blocked one of my tubes, he then went in via hysteroscopy in May to remove the scar tissue and unblock my tube. I has an SHG in June and he said everything looked good, not perfect but good and he wanted me to try on my own for 6 months before we explored other options. So here I am month 3 waiting to O now and hoping for the best but totally exhausted from ttc. I find myself melting down on occasions especially when I find out someone else is pg. 

So that is my story in a nutshell, I look forward to chatting with you ladies.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Future Mommie,

Welcome! Hope your stay with us is very short and we give you the good luck and :dust: to get that elusive BFP. 

Our thread has gone quiet the last few days as a few of us have gone on well deserved holidays.

Hi Whit, Titi, Reba, Abi, Mrs. M :hi: Miss you guys :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Well I hope the fertility vacay results in lots of bfp's!!!!


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-just wanted to say I've taken a break and this is the first time I've been on since 8/18!! Can't believe it's been so long. Just lurking for the moment but will post more maybe the next time I stop by-just wanted to send love and I miss you and say welcome!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Miss you Titi!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Titi

awww Whit thanks I miss you girls too! So glad I can keep up with so many of you on FB (&LBP!) in the meantime. Lots of sad things have happened on B&B since I've been away-its making me ten times sadder than random bfp announcements!

Well-as for my update-I am cd25 today and I thought I ov'd on cd11 this cycle so af should be due-but I could have ov'd as late as cd13-I wasn't really sure this cycle.

BUT out of the blue I decided to temp today and it was 97.95-that is spot on with the temp on af cd1 or the day before on all my previous charts when I was temping so I definitely am NOT expecting an hsg bfp.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I would so love to join his group!, I cant believe i missed it before!. Im not wanting to go down the assisted route just yet.. I personally would like my baby to be naturally conceived because im healthy. But if thats really not going to work for us and the only way to have a baby i will be first in line at the clinic!!

I have been TTC for just over 2 & Half years.
All My Blood tests have come back normal. My Ultra sound was normal except 2 little folicles on one ovary i think they said.... Swabs Normal.
DFs tests came back as Low Sperm mobility tho :(

Along with this i didnt realise i didnt ovulate untill around CD19 so i was missing my ovulation.. So i bought a CBFM & a Boots Fertility Monitor.

Hope Everyones Ok
Zoie xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies Im back from my holidays - and depressed to be back at work and looking out the window to rain, hail, sleet and snow... slight exaggeration but its pouring down out there - big change from the heatwave in Spain.... oh how I miss it! 

Anyway update from me - Clomid didnt work........boo hoo. Started spotting on CD29 (3 days later than usual which is one good thing), had a 2 day period, and now spotting for past 4 days. Taking last clomid pill tonight so onto 2nd clomid cycle for me. 

Anyway hope your all keeping well - and welcome to the newbies. :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Reba, nice to see you back!

Hi Miss Zoie. Welcome!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Dee7509

Reba, sorry about the BFN/AF :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Dee - yeah another BFN for me - Oh well I should be use to it by now really (33 months and counting). 

Took my last clomid pill last night so just waiting for Ov now - so boring this TTC carry on. 

Hows things with you? Where in your cycle are you?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD16 for me and 3days untill i Ovulate! :D but then again its 3days untill the TWW :/ I need help not to symptom spot this month lol i used way to many pregnancy tests last cycle!! xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Reba- Welcome back! I can't imagine that weather in Sept. I'm in the US and its currently 85 degrees. Sorry you got a bfn, I totally understand what it's like to wait, I've been ttc for 31 months. Good luck with your next cycle.

XMix-Welcome Im new to this thread too, look forward to chatting

TiTi- Welcome back, hope you enjoyed your vacay I look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

FutureMommie said:


> Reba- Welcome back! I can't imagine that weather in Sept. I'm in the US and its currently 85 degrees. Sorry you got a bfn, I totally understand what it's like to wait, I've been ttc for 31 months. Good luck with your next cycle.
> 
> XMix-Welcome Im new to this thread too, look forward to chatting
> 
> TiTi- Welcome back, hope you enjoyed your vacay I look forward to chatting with you.

Hi Future Mommie - Well the sun came out today which is nice for a change - still nowhere close to 85 degrees though - i wish I was in the US too.... :wacko:

Have you had all the tests and procedures done over the past 31 months that you have been trying? I never thought when I started out TTC that I would still be trying nearly 3 years later - its so disheartening. My friend said last year that she was going to get pregnant in February and secretly I was hoping she wouldnt - well she did - 1st try basically - shes due in November. It seems like everyone else is making plans and I cant make any - its really annoying....


----------



## FutureMommie

Reba- We have had all the test and the only thing my Dr could think was that it was fibroids which I had removed in January, and scar tissue which was a result of the surgery in May, so now we're trying on our own. I'm in the 2ww now, and trying to be hopeful! I know what you mean about everyone else getting pg it seems like everywhere I go there ar mothers with young children or currently pg.

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## abster

Hey girls, sorry to be lazy but here's the post I've just written on my TCM thread. Hope everybody's well and there are BFPs in the offing x
Hey girls,
I'm going to be taking a break for a bit. My body's pretty much fine now, but after 25 failed (and for the most part pointless cycles) my mind is toast and this could very well be what is preventing pregnancy for me now. It was my yoga instructor who suggested it on thursday and my first reaction was "No! What if we miss our chance?!" Which is exactly the point he was making and entirely why I need to give myself a break. I thought about it from Thursday evening to Saturday morning, when I saw Qing, and was really coming round to it being a very good idea. Qing thinks it is too and, coincidentally she's just about to go away for a month. So, the thermometer and Randine are locked away in a cupboard, I've put my chats away, the moxa's redundant and I'm not, that's NOT, checking my cm or cp - in fact, I'm not gointo have sex at all, not even once, this cycle! Fuck it, I'm in charge!! I'm not going to be pregnant by the time my friends have their babies and I'm not even trying to be. 
I have another acu session booked for 16th OCtober and until then I'm going to follow the diet, eat ginger, use my hot wheat bag and take the TCM tablets but that's it. I'm already feeling very positive about it. If I think about TTC I start to panic that it still won't work , but I need to work at the relaxing about it I think.
Unfortunately there's no way I can keep coming on here if I'm to stop obsessing, so I won't be around for a while - I'm thinking maybe 2 cycles at the moment. 
Good luck everybody - I hope when I come back the board's been a hive of BFP activity. 
I'll come back this evening to do a last catch up but then I'm going AWOL. If anybody else is starting to hink this way, I have to say I think it's a good idea just to chill and be really healthy for a little while. 
Lots of love,
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

FutureMommie said:


> Reba- We have had all the test and the only thing my Dr could think was that it was fibroids which I had removed in January, and scar tissue which was a result of the surgery in May, so now we're trying on our own. I'm in the 2ww now, and trying to be hopeful! I know what you mean about everyone else getting pg it seems like everywhere I go there ar mothers with young children or currently pg.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle?

Hey Future Mommie

My FS mentioned fibroids to me too - she said if the clomid doesnt help with my spotting then she could organised a hysteroscopy to look inside the uterus for fibroids - i dont fancy that procedure at all though so im gonna hold off on that for a while. 

Im currently waiting to Ov - Im Cd13 today and Ov is usually CD16 so a few more days - ive been getting giggy with it all weekend just incase though... :haha:

Hows the 2WW going for you? 

Abi - i replied to you in the TCM thread. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

I think I'm about 7dpo and not really sure how I feel emotionally I'm just going to try and remain positive and hopeful, but I know the closed I get to the end of my cycle the more emotional I will become, but I have decided to no longer test before af is due, I'm just going to wait it out. No real symptoms but waiting sucks!

I had a hystercopy to removed scar tissue and it was minimally invasive. The only bad thing was being put to sleep but I had no major cramping afterwards. I was up and about after the aneshtesia wore off.

Good luck and I hope you catch that eggie


----------



## Dee7509

Abi :hugs:

Hi to everyone else. :hi:


----------



## Whitbit22

Abi-- that is a really good idea and I'm starting to think the same thing! It's been a tough year and I could use a break. Hope it alleviates some stress!

Hi all other ladies! How are we all? Good I hope! I'm 10 dpo today, not expecting anything--in fact I don't think I am pregnant AT ALL! After this cycle I'm stopping all supplements except my vitamins.

:dust: :dust: to you all! 

Titi if you're around I'm thinking of ya hun!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

DOnt know if anyone check's this thread anymore but thought I'd drop in to tell you all I finally got my :bfp: yesterday - a long 3 yrs wait...... :happydance:


----------



## Titi

Reba-I'm so glad you posted!!!!!!!!! congrats you have no idea how happy I am for you!!!!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Thanks again titi - i still dont believe it myself. 

I really hope your next - and Dee and everyone else too - LTTC sucks but hopefully all worth it in the end - im just gonna be a nervous wreck now until I get a scan.


----------



## Dee7509

Maybe you're the one to pave the way.

YAY Reba!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

I think Yomo may have also gotten a very LTTTC bfp-does anyone know?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

:)


----------



## Whitbit22

I havent been on this thread in sooo long. Before I opened the page, I'm like, "OK, one of these girls had BETTER be pregnant or else!!!" And OMG! Congrats Reba sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Whitbit22 said:


> I havent been on this thread in sooo long. Before I opened the page, I'm like, "OK, one of these girls had BETTER be pregnant or else!!!" And OMG! Congrats Reba sweetie!! :hugs:

Thanks whit - I'm v excited and nervous at the same time.


----------

